# Aberdeen pregnancy & parenting chat after infertility part 1



## bubblicous

*happy chatting ladies*


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Bubblicious and congrats on your pregnancy - just saw your news under the post!


----------



## button butterfly

Sonia - So glad to hear that they are removing the haematoma (even tho I know you dont want another operation) usually on the ward I work on if anyone forms a haematoma which is quite large - as soon as they find out they take patient back to theatre.  They dont wait for days !!!!  Heres hoping that cures the problem xxxx

Twinkle - any success with the winter boots/shoes 

Gwendy - Must have been a mansion you were staying in on your hols!!!!  So glad to hear from you too xxxx

button


----------



## starrynight

Fiona glad e is doing better and love ur new pics on ** i always love seeing updated pics of everyones little ones.I thought everyone was ignoring me when i asked for advice about A and being worried about her lol I hope you are right about the weight thing with A i have a feeling tho by thursday she should have put on a fair bit of weight as she is drinking her bottles now since she was started on the gaviscon!! Before she would maby drink 3oz but now the full 5oz so am gonna up them 2nite.

Sonia am thinking of you i know it must be really hard being away from the boys but the boys will be wanting there mummy all better before you go home. Hope you get ur op today.  

Gwendy nice to hear from you.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Great to hear from you again Gwendy.  Must have been some size of house you were all staying in!

At mum and dad's getting fed!  Didn't go into town as couldn't be bothered but now regretting is as I've nothing to wear when I go back to work on Monday!  All my winter clothes from last year are too small for me now.  Must lose weight!!!   
x


----------



## Gwendy

Congratulations Bubilicious too on your pregnancy - wow ! don't know how i missed that - hope you keeping well and looking after yourself  


Yes the house was massive. Called pitcalzean house. Check it out on line can highly recommend but prob shldn't do here. Seems expensive initially but once you divide cost between each couple it worked out as relatively cheap hols . We celebrating my dad turning 65, My DH was 40 few weeks ago and my dog turned 10 so lots to celebrate  


Good to hear from you twinkle, starry and fifi


----------



## Gwendy

Oops and buttons   x


----------



## bubblicous

thanks so much ladies


----------



## Mummy30

starry - oooppss so sorry for not replying to your weight issue for A... im looking through my twos red books for you to find out their weights when they were 10 weeks.  C was 10lbs 2 oz...... and in her book it also has a report of how she was vomiting despite using infant gaviscon. I was told to try carobel, which ive mentioned to you before......  How is she  now

If it was me, i too would be concerned about her weight, however, you are doing the right thing in telling your concerns to HVs/docs.  Im sure as long as she is happy and healthy she will be fine.  Its so hard being a mummy, and knowing whats best but dont let pros fob you off. You are her mummy and if you want something to help her then you make sure you get it! you are doing a fab job and the photos on ** are just gorgeous xx  Have you been on to the ask a childrens nurse board on here?? Its good, can take a few days for a reply but its always extra peace of mind too.  

Sonia - offs, why you?? hopefully you would have recovered well and are layed up in bed relaxing. I cant imagine how hard it is for you to be away from your boys when all your maternal instincs are kicking in.  But after this op, you will be home sooner and be healthier to look after and spoil your boys xxx get well soon honey xx

Gwendy - hello and welcome back... glad you had a good holiday. 

Bubli - wow, congratulations on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Just a quickie from me - lost the battle for the remote tonight...watching some nonsense about vikings.....


Bubbilicious - congrats to you - great news   


Gwendy - good to have you back. Sending you some hugs   


Starry - its tough at this stage and you just want someone to tell you you are doing ok - well you are! Hope A continues to knock back the milk. She looks so cute in her ** photos.


Oh Saffa - poor you. Hope the op went ok. Are you on Ward 31/32? Mr McAdam looked after me when I had a haematoma under my armpit back in June. Felt much better once it was gone. Thinking of you, sending   and hoping you get home soon. Byron gets huge brownie points in my book - no way my DH would have coped with one new born, let alone twins. He deserves a medal. Get well soon. Hope you're on the home stretch now.   


Twinkle - easy for me to say but hang in there. You are coping better than you give yourself credit for.   


Big waves to everyone else. Bloo - hope you are ok - think you were feeling    ?


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Sonia so sorry to hear you have to have an op but at least they know what it is now and can operate and hopefully you will be on the mend soon and home with your precious boys.  How long are you going to be in for?   

Bubblicious congrats on your BFP -fantastic news   

Button good to hear you are now PUPO.  Take it easy and hope you are feeling better soon   

Starry good to hear A is now taking more milk, sorry I haven't been on to reply.  Jamie didn't take much milk when he was first home and hv was worried about him not putting on weight too but he gradually started taking more and was fine but as mummy30 says trust your instincts - you will be right, even my hv always told me that!  Going by her ** pictures she's doing fine, just gorgeous.

Twinkle, hope you've had a relaxing holiday and don't have a stressful time when you go back to school next week.

Gwendy good to hear you had a nice break.  Hope you are doing ok?

Fiona hope F sleeps through again soon and hope you get some lovely photos.

Gemz any news on your treatment?

How's everyone else?

AFM not much happening.  Jamie starting swimming lessons next Sunday so went to Peterhead pool on thursday to see what it was like - everyone kept saying how cold it was but it wasn't as bad as I thought.  He did have a bit of a quivering lip but he enjoyed it - he loves his swimming and daddy came too for the first time so he enjoyed it too.  Doing our sitting room up just now - why does everything take so long to get workmen in to do the necessary parts. Plasterer not coming until the end Nov/beg Dec   . At least the plumbings been done and we have nice warm radiator in now!


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy - glad you have taken J to the pool - ive always been too weary of the coldness of it to take my two but now you have taken J i wont feel so bad about taking my two!  Just need to get a willing volunteer to come with me haha


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie as packing up stuff for my stepdaughter leaving and trying to get Eva dressed.  J ust wanted to say Sonia I hope your op went well and you're back to feeling much better soon so that you can get home to those two gorgeous boys of yours xx


----------



## Lainsy

Mummy30 if you want I would happily meet up and go swimming with you - I am sure between the 2 of us we would manage with the 3 of them


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy - thanks, but theres no way hell on earth i could cope with my two, even with you and jamie helping!! They are a nightmare and id need two pairs of hands and two sets of eyes to cope with  them in the pool and out!!  Definately need one to one!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Just popping on to send Sonia HUGS xxx so sorry to hear what has been going on - just remember it is for the best and you will be home with your boys very soon - rest up and take care.  I had to get a blood transfusion too after L and did feel loads better after it.

Thinking of you Twinkle and of course all other ladies - always in my mind

Bloo x


----------



## jackabean72

Bookmarking be back on later to do personals...is it not Twinkle's test day today??

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkles otd is tomorrow....... PLEEAASSSEEEEEEEE be what we all want it to be xxxxx  

Hope school is going as well as it can go today twink. xx

sonia - hows things for you today?? xx


----------



## Lainsy

Roxy I cannot believe the council would even consider taking your wee angel from you - surely they would think about what is best for her and that is staying with her mummy and daddy where she has been for almost a year now.  I am sure they will realise that and you will just get a "rap on the knuckle" for giving too much info away.     .

Sonia hope things are improving for you today.

Twinkle, hope you are taking things as easy as you can now you're back to work.    for BFP tomorrow!


----------



## abdncarol

Roxy I'm in shock, please please let them be sensible and realise that your angel is in the best possible place, being loved by 2 fabulous parents, thinking about you chum and so hope it works out for the best for you.  ** can be a dangerous place sometimes, I have to stop myself posting sometimes like when I've rowed with mike and want to pour my heart out but then realise it's not the best place to vent my anger.  Oh that's made me angry, they can't take her away from you both.
Sonia hope you're on the road to recovery petal.
Twinkle so so so so so keeping everything crossed for you honey, please let this be you and your hubbie's time.
big hello and hugs to everyone else, Eva is emptying the desk cupboard as I type so have to be quick.  Snack time for her so that will keep her quiet for 2 mins.
xxxxx


----------



## fionamc

Roxy, I too am in shock and can't imagine what you are going through.  I have not noticed you giving too much away on ** but if you feel you have, I can't argue.  How did the council find out?    for you that it is not as serious as you think and your wee angel can stay with her mummy and daddy and that as Lainsy says, you just get a telling off.  Surely they will see that it would be the wrong thing to do, not letting your wee darling stay with you.  Hope it all gets sorted out very, very quickly and the uncertainty will be over.   

Saffa, how are you feeling now.  Much better after the op, I hope.

One more sleep Twinkle -   

Probably havve about 2 more mins till Fwakens, so better go and peel the tatties.


----------



## Mummy30

OK, so who was the idiot who cliped  aye i dont mean anyone on here by the way ;-) .... oh roxy, cant believe it how on earth did they find that out??  And you have never put her name on ** or her face in photos - have ye ive not seen it anyway.    I suppose in the end they are just doing their jobs but surely they have common sense here and can see how happy and settled wee poppet is.  Its just ridicolous how you are even in this situation.  They want more parents to come forward to adopt but is it any wonder why people dont come forward if they treat them the way you have.  All this court business, investigations etc would be enough to send someone over the edge.... thankfully you are a strong person and can rise above it and in the end have your precious poppet home forever without any of this [email protected]  Im so angry this is happening to you, as we all are.  Really hope things sort themselves out very soon, cause you simply are fantastic xx

carol - yeah, ive had to tone down my rants as its got me into trouble in the past on **.  But it annoys me how ppl can take offence to something that is "mine" iyswim.  Everyone who joins ******** knows what it is and what its all about and as soon as they dont like something they go off on one and all hell breaks lose.  well, thats what happened to me anyway.  grrrrrrrr 

Right, change of subject, just caught A running round with the milk from the fridge and the fridge door hanging off. Boy are my two testing me big time just now!!  How long have i been saying that for now!!    Hence they are now sitting in front of cbeebies.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls just on away to make tea will come back later tho.

Roxy that is awful i don't understand why you are being pulled up coz i have never even seen you mention ur little angels name or anything on ** and there is no photos of her face either. Who ever has said something must have some kind of problem or maby jealous of how happy you all are. What you are doing is a amazing thing and hopefully the court case will see that.  Is there any way the bm knows your name or anything and tried to find u on **?

xx


----------



## Di39

Roxy - thats awful, hopefully they see sense and your little one gets to stay with you where she should  be.  No wonder people are reluctant to adopt if thats how you get treated.

Twinkle - will be thinking of you tomorrow, got everything crossed for a bfp for you.

Saffa - hope your feeling a bit better after your op and are soon back home with your boys.

Starry - tried the boys in the jumperoo briefly but they are still a little bit small for it but Im sure they will have lots of fun with it in a couple of months time.  Hows your little one, you managing to increase her feeds, wouldnt worry too much about her weight as she looks fine and healthy from your photos, there is now 2.5lbs between my two but they are both considered to be healthy weights by the health visitor.

Hi to everyone else.   

Diane x


----------



## starrynight

Nicky all i will say is shocking!!!!!!xx

Di am gonna get a one for her xmas i cant think of much to get a 4month old well thats wot she will be then. Are both boys sleeping a bit better now?

Thanks to tissy,mummy30,lainsy,fiona,di on advice about A. am not sure if its fluke or the gaviscon but she is drinking almost 5oz every feed now so hopefully she has put on more than enough weight when the hv comes on thursday. 

Mummy30 you 2 must keep you really fit with all the running around you have to do lol. But i must admit i always have a laugh at ur ** status they sound so much fun.

Lainsy swimming? Am guessing jamie loves water then. I would love to take a swimming but she screams every bath time!! Anyone got tips on how i can get her to like a bath?

Button and twinkle     to you both.

Gems whats happining with your tx?

Sonia thinking of you and hope your feeling a bit better.

Carol when you coming to my house to do some cooking? lol Wish i was good in the kitchen

Sorry there ain't much personals to everyone but hi to you all. 

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just quick one to bookmark sorry for not posting but I do try to lurk an keep up when I can. Anyway hugs to all especially those having a rough time just now x


----------



## Mummy30

nicky - im saying no more on here.... public form and all...... will keep it private on **!

starry - fit me  im very down about my weight just now and im afraid im comfort eating, crisps and chocs. I look a mess. I really really do.  Cant shift the tummy weight as i cant stop eating. Its horrid my tummy, its full of fat, i want a gastric band!  Ok, so maybe not as drastic as that but it truely is awful. So, no, im certainly not fit in anyway. They keep me on my toes right enough!!


----------



## starrynight

Mummy30 its ok i have a tummy now and i didnt have twins!!! Away to start on the wii to get rid of it lol Am not my skinny size 8 i used 2 b    Oh also when i was out i was at the priory forgot to say on **.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle good luck for today      for good news.xx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle thinking about you lots, good luck for today chummie, please please please please let this be your time xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Roxy    for you.  Just reading up on ** pm and it is just truly ridiculous.  I was just raging reading about it      .

Twinkle - hoping we are going to have good news today?!!   

Starry, Jamie used to scream every bath time too - the first time I took him swimming I was dreading it but a couple of my friends go with their wee ones and kept asking me along.  He took to it straight away and just loves it!  Is A still in baby bath?  I found as soon as I put Jamie in the big bath he didn't scream the first time and after a couple of nights he just loved it, now he absolutely loves his bath!  I just sat Jamie in the big bath upright and he much preferred it to lying down, so maybe you could try that.  Let us know how you get on.

Di - Jamie was too wee for the jumperoo for ages as he couldn't reach the floor but I put a couple of cushions underneath for him and he loved it, so maybe you could try that, as long as the boys can hold their heads up they will be fine.  Best buy ever, he even lets us know when he wants in it now by turning his round and looking at it


----------



## Mummy30

Im nervous for twinkle..... hate all this waiting around to see.... really hope its a positive.... xxx


----------



## peglet

Morning Ladies

Bubil - congrats on your PG!!! Fantastic news!

Twinkle, hope everything is OK, and no news is good news...

Saffa - can't believe what I'm reading about you, I hope that the surgery was sucessful, stay strong, I know it must be heartbreaking being away from your boys, but your health is important - Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Roxy - not on **  so don't know the "story" but hope that you manage to get everything sorted to your advantage.  I know of 2 cases where people have been disciplined over comments on ********.... (was there not someone here having problems too Mrs Coops was it you??).  

Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is doing OK.  

Fiona, I was at Haddo last weekend and this weekend, took photos of Bubbles, the autum leaves looked fab - colours are braw.

No news from me, just plodding on, think we're thinking of trying again after new year, watch this space....

Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Another BFN!!!      Just waiting for clinic to phone and confirm with blood results. Not having a very good day


----------



## Mummy30

susan - oh no. oh honey. what can i say. HUGS HUGS HUGS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

*Twinkle* - nothing to say apart from    !!!
xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Twinkle I am so so so so sorry to hear your news, oh petal this just is so unfair for you and your husband.  My heart goes out to you both and I'm sending you big big hugs through the computer.  Life can be so cr*p to good people.  Please take care of yourself xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle so so sorry to hear your news   , life can be so unfair.


----------



## peglet

Oh Twinkle - So So very sorry to hear your news.  Wish I had a magic wand to take the pain away.... Big hugs to you and you DH... Pegs x


----------



## Di39

Twinkle - sorry to hear your news, its so unfair, sending hugs     xx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle am so sorry   .xx


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle - i'm so sorry sweatheart todays not your day.  Shedding    for you when i read your post. Your fertility journey has been a bloody horrendous one which i can truly empathise with. There's no ryme or reason as to why some people fall pregnant after their 1st IVF and it takes others 15 tx later .... it's just so so bloody unfair.   jacq x x


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies 

Don't even know where to start!!! It all feels like a dream I swear am lost for words I am still in hospital still running temps of 39 etc had surgery on sat to remove massive haemotoma and found no bugs in that and still in the same boat!!! Hate this hospital next step is a ct scan of whole abdomen which I have been asking for for the past 2 weeks bit no they thoght it was haemotoma causing problems so now have ct scan tomorrow at 3 after waiting for 3 days no urgency here and just pump u up with domestic antibiotics to keep u alive!!!! Results won't be in until the day after !!!! So so so depressed worst the my last hospital experience can that be possible have cried have lost the plot etc feels like I'm in prison you don't understand nurses just do their rounds they don't care they too busy and have had enough of me feel like an idiot being here no one else has these issues they all come in and leave 2 days later!!! Don't know what to think anymore I've even lost interest in the boys as haven't bombed with them can hold them as I'm in pain and they just cry as can feel my stress Byronic stressesed mom is stressed when will I be home boys 3 weeks on Tuesday!!!!!!!! Aaargh just want to die so depressed !!! Just want to shoot all these blaze doctors!!! Useless

Twinkle so sorry!!

Foxy - higs


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Sonia,


you will be feeling truly awful . Can't imagine what you going through  Have the docs said why they think you spiking temp? Hope fully the Cat scan will reveal underlying cause of infection/raised temp. Pity it's taken them so long Your hormones will be all to pot so you bound to be feeling down at a time you would want to be home with your family. Much luv to you and your family. You will be home soon and it will all seem like a bad dream - hang in their honey. x x


----------



## tissyblue

Twinkle - just echoing what the others have said. So sorry for you and DH.  Never lose hope.   


Sons - sounds like hell. What ward you in? I'm close by - want me to come visit??


----------



## twinkle123

Don't know what to say Sonia. And here's me just been thinking about myself all day.  Huge hugs to you.      Wish I could do something to help
x


----------



## button butterfly

Twinkle - have been hoping and praying for you all day and feel so sad and upset to find out your news!!!!  I know I havent posted much on here lately but you are always on my mind when I log on and I always look for good news from you.  It is just so damn unfair that so much hardwork you have put into this gives you this horrid result!!!  I am so sorry           

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Had to come on and say Twinkle I am so so sorry hum - I really thought this was your turn - don't know what to say other than take care and look after yourself - as always here if you need me.  HUGS xx

Sons - What a hellish time you are having just now I really hope they sort something out for you real soon and you srat to feel better - you take care of yourself not sure if you would be in the mood for company - but here if you need me.  HUGS xx

Hi to all other ladies xx


----------



## gmac2304

hi girlies, how are we all today?  
firstly, apologies for being such a rubbish poster recently - I promise I will be better in future!  secondly, I am not going to do too many personals, as I would be here for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages, as haven't posted in that long! BUT, there are a few ladies on here that deserve a few words, so here goes&#8230; 
*Twinkle *- what can I say? life really sucks sometime&#8230;.  you deserve a BFP so, so much & I cannot believe that it is taking so much time, effort and heartbreak! I have nothing else to say that will make you feel any better at this time, but please be certain that you are in my thoughts & prayers everyday&#8230; xxxxxx 
*Roxy *- haven't replied on **, and won't say much on here 'just incase' but FFS, can't believe it! am so angry on your behalf!  fingers crossed this nonsense gets sorted out soon, and won't cause you anymore unnecessary stress! your wee poppet is much loved by you & J, and the SW's would be stupid to take her away from you&#8230;  xxxxxxxx 
*Saffa* - honey, wish I could come give you a HUGE hug! sounds like you need it&#8230;  I really wish this wasn't happening to you, and that you were at home bonding with your beautiful baby boys! please, please speak to someone though about how you are feeling - you need to be able to bond with your boys, whether you are at home or not! I know Byron is bringing them in everyday, but it sounds like you need more than that&#8230;this is such an important time for you all as a family, and I am worried that you are at risk of PND if you don't get the help that you so obviously need! As Tissy says, I am close by - do you want a visitor at the weekend? not sure I would be any use, but I have a good shoulder to cry on & could help you with the boys for an hour or so! xxxxxx 
*Tissy*/*Bloo*/*Mummy30*/*Mommyof2*/*Peglet*/*Gwendy*/*Jackabean*/*Lainsy*/*Flo*/*Carol*/*Di39*/*Fiona*/*Gems*/*Starry*/ (OMG, who have I missed - there are so many of us these days!!!!) - HUMUNGOUS  to everyone, and a big sloppy kiss to all the bubbas!   
*AFM *- not much new to report! Kyle is now almost 9mths old (_can't believe it_), and a wee terror! constantly on the go, never blimmin' stops!  he started crawling 3wks ago, and is now cruising the furniture (usually in pursuit of the cat - poor BooBoo) - honestly, I need eyes in the back of my head! he is such a happy wee soul though, and has a smile that lights up his whole face&#8230;I just love him so, so much! 
I'm now back at work 4 days a week, so away from my wee boy an extra day - he loves it tho, not even sure he notices I'm not there! he goes to a childminder 2 days a wk, and grandparents the other 2, so he has the best of both worlds&#8230;
we were in Glasgow at the weekend for my niece's 1st birthday, so got a few ideas what to get Kyle for his Xmas/birthday - he had a ball with his big cousins, and loved all the attention! he's definitely a people person, and loves to be surrounded by people to charm the socks off! did everyone see my tattoo on **? ;o)

speak to you all soon,
Gillian xx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia I am so upset for you to hear all you are going through.  MrsCoops has given excellent advice, please do seek help to get through this as you don't want to get PND - sending you lots of   .  If you want visitors I would be more than happy to pop in to see you too - I was in for a week and that was bad enough seeing everyone come and go.  I really, really hope you get better soon xxxxx

MrsCoops - yeah seen you tattoo on ** - it is really cool, bet you are pleased with it.  I am too chicken to get a tattoo!!  Can see from your photos that Kyle has the most gorgeous smile - Jamie can't wait to see his wee friend again   .  How are you finding being back at work?  My maternity leave finishes in 4 weeks but I then have the rest of the year off on holiday.  I go back 5th January next year but am going back full time


----------



## peglet

Sonia - everything Mrs Coops says......  

As much as you hate being where you are, you have to tell someone how you are feeling.  Forgive me I can't remember if you've already said, but I'm guessing that you are no long in AMH? are you in foresterhill?  The midwives/health visitors still should have a duty of care, and you should be able to be seen by a health professional....Please please do not bottle up this emotion, tell someone, and if you think they are not listening, tell someone else, and if they don't listen, get Byron to go to the Mat hospital and get him to ask for help...... I know how I felt after a week in the mat hospital and that was with bubbles, so please please ask to speak to someone.  I remember crying cos I couldn't remember which sandwich I'd ordered for lunch!   

I too would be able to come and see you - if you are up for it....

please take care....

Pegs


----------



## peglet

twinkle   as i know you'll be hurting too......


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just wanted to send big   to Saffa and Twinkle think you both need them right now!


----------



## Mummy30

Just to give you all a wee cheer up, thought id give you a prime example of why i dont go to any groups etc on my own with my two.

Today i nipped into the childminders group that i used to go to every week when i was working as one. Obviously had my two in tow and to begin with it went ok, kids played nicely, kept an eye out for me and each other and it was lovely. Had snack, which went all over the floor but never mind! Then........ A discovered the fire extinguishers and would he leave them alone would he heck... then madam joined in.  Once i chased them away from there for what seemed like the 100th time they discovered the storage room and wouldnt take no for an answer for that. Then A flattened this poor girl (who was 3!), then it was back to the extinguishers, then they went sniffing round the snack area scavenging for crumbs, back into the store cupboard, then lots of tears and tantrums when the door was closed.  Oh, and the plug points were found to be interesting too, then back to the extinguishers..... get the picture now?  Hence i left early with 2 screaming/tantrumy/tired babies... not to mention me. So much for a cuppa and a catch up with the girls!  I couldnt get out quick enough TBH..... not sure ill be going back.  Little monkeys. 

A has a big scratch on his nose where C got him back today after him biting her yesterday!  

$(%($*%)(*^*%*$*%*^*      lol.


----------



## jackabean72

Posting from my phone as laptop is buggered and work r being a right pain about internet!! So sorry I aint posted sooner just been so tired....my problems pale in comparision to saffa and twinkle. 

Saffa- so sorry to hear about everything that's happened since the boys were born, I can't imagine how tough it must be for u, Byron and ur mum. I agree with some of the others u shld speak to nurses/midwives about being able to bring the boys in more regualrly then u cud bond more. Big hugs x

I will try to get on computer over the weekend to do more personals, off to go to bed and watch the apprentice xx


----------



## twinkle123

So fed up crying!    How can I possibly have got yet another BFN? Is it not my turn yet?!?  We're skint, in so much debt because of all this, nothing to show for it and nothing to look forward to. Christmas will be yet another time to dread.  Every year keep thinking that I'll either be pregnant or have a baby by next Christmas and every year I'm let down.  Told DH to leave me and find a fertile wife tonight! He knows I didn't mean it but shouldn't be saying things like that to him.  Still covered in black and purple bruises from my clexane injections and feel disgusted looking at them.  So fat and bloated too but can't stop eating!!!

Nothing else to say. Just felt like a rant.....
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

Twinkle - I'm so sorry swetheart xxx

Saffa - So sorry to hear you are still in the hospital!!  Can't believe you are going through all of this...i feel your pain when it comes to that place regarding operations etc.  hang in there xxx

AFM - My donor had to step away from donating her eggs   Shes really ill...not sure if its to do with the DR meds or if its something else...  Am absolutley devesated about it all... I've been told i'm half way down the list and it could be at least summer time next year till i get another donor!!  I just dont know what to do...  My body can't take much more pain etc with waiting...  I just can't believe it.
DH has been ace as usual, love that man to bits!  He said we can wait, see how the endo behaves and we can try naturally in the meantime until it rears its ugly head again...  We're also going to enjoy ourselves for the next few months having fun etc..concentrate on getting the flat finished and on the market then get out dreamhouse which will be big enough for when we eventually have a family.  I haven't cried yet, which isn't like me at all!!  I know it will just hit me...  I don't know what else to say about it all.

I'm going to Castle Hotel with DH tomorrow, can't wait!!  we need a night away and we can play chasies around our luxuary suite...lmao!!  It will be well deserved i think..

xxxxx


----------



## Di39

Twinkle -sending hugs your way     

Gems - sorry about your donor, hopefully a new one will come up sooner than you've been told. Enjoy your weekend with DH.

Saffa -cant believe what your going through, I agree with the other girls you should talk to someone about how your feeling as it could possibley be PND after all you've been through since the boys arrived.

  to everyone else

Diane x


----------



## starrynight

H girls.

Mummy30 lol u really make me laugh with the stories of the twins i could only imagine i suppose the twins thought it was a game with you chasing after the 2 lol. But i understand why u like a 2nd pair of hands when u are out with them.

Gems hunnie am so sorry i really hope you get a doner sooner but u and dh have fun for a while and get mega drunk lol and enjoy ur night away   .

Sonia i really hope you are feeling a bit better and as everyone has said even if u spk to someone it might help after u have a baby ur hormones are every where anyway (I admit i cried a few times after a was born but not sure why and am totally fine now but i think it was just hormones and lack of sleep) but what you are going thro is a million times worse coz you are away from your gorgeous boys and stuck in a hospital i really hope they can find out whats wrong and also your mum and byron are prob so worried about you 2 thats why they will be more stressed. Are they taken the boys in 2 see you everyday? And its normal for some baby's to cry alot so it wont be your fault that they are doing it i always thought babies just slept n ate before i had a  but no i got a screamer lol but my niece is so placid and i have never heard her cry. Chin up hunnie and let us know how your getting on.xx

Twinkle   i will be back in a bit waiting for hv so wil reply later.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Back again.

Twinkle am so sorry you got a bfn i really thought it would be your turn and am sure your dh understands you saying things to him but he will know that u dont mean it. Will he clinic be able to do anything else different for you this time? Is there anything they can give you to help with implantion? As you had a ectopic is shows you can get pregnant but because it was in the tube and it worked could it mean its something to do with the embies not implanting? Sorry if this sounds wrong with what am saying. I have maby been thinking to much about it. Are you back at work?  

Well aimee got wieghed today and is up2 9lb so she is still putting weight on but the hv wants to keep her on the gaviscon the doctor only gave me 30 sachets so i run out on tuesday and have had screaming most days since!! And the hv saw here do it today so i just hope the gaviscon works again. Also i dont know what is up with her just now but she screams when anyone else holds her even her dad!! My mum just looked at her yesterday and the lip went lol. Has anyone had problems with this before? Lainsy i bathed her in the big bath since sat in the bouncer seat thing and she still screams arghhh am hoping she will grow out of it   .

Hi to everyone sorry not much personals.xx


----------



## Di39

Starry - quick note re bathtime,  my two both screamed in the bath until about a week ago when they suddenly seemed to start enjoying bath time so maybe Aimee will be the same in a couple of weeks.

Diane x


----------



## starrynight

Thanks diane i really hope so coz i really wanna take her swimming lol xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies thanks for all your words of advice did the ct scan yesterday and nohing major was found which requires any surgery! Phew my loads are slightly improving and don't want to jinx it but am feeling a little better today did more bloods this morning and let's hope results continue to improve!

Starry - yes dp brings them in everdAy am seeing them at 2 again today yay!! My 2 love their baths I have given them two baths here in hospital and they love it seems to calm them down d is so lad back anyways it's b that is going to be the hyperactive one LOL - have you tried bathing with a?  Maybe she will enjoy that more?

Twinkle - girl I can feel your pain and you right why you You don't deserve this!!!! What is your next step now?

Gems- sorry to hear about treatment but that is not your fault that donor wasn't fit so surely they should get you another donor asap Especially with your past etc and pain - that is unfair I would demand another donor as soon as.  Have you thought about going overseas for donor egg?  Success rates are way higher then aberdeen.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Saffa77 said:


> Gems- sorry to hear about treatment but that is not your fault that donor wasn't fit so surely they should get you another donor asap Especially with your past etc and pain - that is unfair I would demand another donor as soon as. Have you thought about going overseas for donor egg? Success rates are way higher then aberdeen.


Hi Saffa what good news....i'm so glad the CT went well and you are feeling a bitty better xx You'll be home soon enough sweetheart xxx

Re-donors - apparently the funding is being cut or something... they said the best they can do is putting me halfway on the list... i know other girls have been on the list for a long time and have waited patiently etc... BUT time is something i don't have if that makes sense? I'm trying to not getting worked up about it as i'm truley grateful for what they have done so far.
I looked into the IVI Valenica clinic? The only problem with that is...can i still go to ARI for appointments to get checked over? How much does it cost?? What does it entail?? Sorry with all the questions xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie (as per usual) as Eva is sleeping and need to hide my shopping  before Mike gets home.  I couldn't just read and run though as so many girls need cuddles, one for you Gems, I'm so sorry to hear about your donor, that is so upsetting and frustrating for you.  Well done though for trying to stay positive and enjoying your time with your husband, have a great time away.
Sonia so please it sounds like you're getting better, delighted and keep my fingers crossed you keep improving all the time.  You need to be home with those 2 gorgeous boys of your....sorry 3 gorgeous boys, you know what I mean.  Keep your chin up petal and be home soon.
Oh Twinkle, my heart just goes out to you and your OH, we all feel it so much for you as you've been on this board as one of the longest and to have seen so many of us go on to have children is just heartbreaking.  Your turn will come lovely lady and when it does that baby will be even more special after waiting so long.  I just wish I could wave a magic wand and make it all better for you, if only it was that easy eh.  I remember every year watching programmes like the X Factor and thinking, this time next year when I'm watching it will I ever have a baby in my arms, after losing Isaac I never ever thought it would happen and I don't think I'll ever forget that horrible feeling.  I just know that somehow, someway you will bring up a baby, is adoption something you'd even consider?  I know that's such a long long road too, as Roxy well knows.  Huge hugs honey
Hello to everyone else and cuddles all round.  Starry Eva went through a terrible time with only going to me or her daddy and it seemed to last FOREVER but was probably only a couple of months.  She just seemed to start the separation anxiety really early, probably when she was around 3 months old.  I don't have any advice I'm afraid re the feeding or bathing, sorry.  That's fab she's putting on weight though.
Oh s**t Mike home and all the shopping still in the hallway, oh well, he's used to me by now I guess.
xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Quickie from me too-

Gems - I'm so sorry to hear about your Donor I was really hoping that it was going to be an non serious illness   .  Not sure about treatment abroad i'm sure some of the other girls will be able to point you in the right direction.

Twinkle - I just simple want to send you a hug     I have no idea how tough it must be for you and my heart goes out to you.  Do you think you will try again before the end of the year?

Saffa - Glad to hear it's nothing that requires surgery   .  Are they running more tests?  When do you think you'll get home. I'm loving your boys photos on **.

Roxy - Hope your holding up.....I know you probs wont be able to reply on here.

Gwendy - Nice to hear from you again.

Di - I added you to **, wasn't sure if you'd know how I was or not.  Your boys are gorgeous.....glad your feeling better and keeping well.

AFM- One week to go and i'm off on Maternity Leave thank god can't wait   .  I meant to ask who wants to be my announcer buddie?  PM me xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hey ladies

Blood results
Today showed more improvement and I'm feeling a bit better again this pm may it continue!! Talk of going home Monday... Not going to get too excited

Sx


----------



## Di39

Thats great saffa, really hope you do get to go home to your boys on Monday.

Hugs to everyone else    

xx


----------



## Gwendy

HI ladies,


travelled down to Edinburgh yesterday by train after telling myself loads of reasons why I shouldn't go ie. my husband down south working for next few days. Thought can't leave my dog for so long etc. etc. .After being reassured by my dog walker he would be fine I set off, Left at 2ish then arrived back at midnight. Attended for first time "Fertility Support Group" ran by Juliet Le Page , an amazing woman who has supported me throughout the last 3 years of my fertility journey. I got in touch with her after I lost my first baby when I went for Tx in America. Was inspired to go for Donor Treatment after talking to her and a lot of soul searching- an idea that as you can imagine, is initially,  well for me, was a completely alien concept. She conceived her first child  a wee boy Raif at 45 by Donor tx and conceived her daughter Julia a day after her 50th birthday.Her daughter is now 2. Anyhow was really inspired by the group -very much for ladies trying to get pregnant and repeated disappointments . I will be making journey every month if anyone wants to travel down with me - your welcome at no cost cause I'm going anyway. I was bit cynical thinkin what can they tell me as I have tried everything orthodox and not so orthodox. Anyway put in touch with couple other professionals which I will explore further. Have no money to do anything about it just now but will I feel have a last go and want to be armed with everything so I can finally have peace with myself,


Lots of love to everyone esp those girls who lurk (don't like that terminology) but I am setting off to every meeting. Should say also that there is a theme for every meeting and have guest speakers. Yesterday there was Juliet , Angie - Counsellor and Psychotherapist who has lost 2 babies - very late on in her pregnancies and Elizabeth an Homeapath Expert who lost her son at 22wks after a car accident +a daughter years later at 38 weeks due to trauma to her uterus following her accident . Despite common grief was lighthearted and very very supportive . Let me know if you up for it  jacq x


----------



## abdncarol

Jacq that sounds a fabulous group and definitely something I would have thought of after our last loss.  I think anything that can give hope and advice as you go through this rollercoaster ride of treatment and trying is unbelievably helpful.  Really nice of you to think of others, especially as I know you have the due date of your little one coming up and I know how difficult a day that will be.  Big hugs
Carol xx


----------



## abdncarol

Saff fab news, hope you keep improving and get home soon xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hiya - felt really uplifted by group. On phone to mum this morning when letter came in from Health Visitor wanting to see me Tuesday to discuss her role and aspects of my pregnancy and childcare. Beggars belief - mum wanted the number to complain -think she was more upset than me. Have to say my medical practise is exceptional and that something has gone wrong.


As for everyone this weekend - have a good one!


Twinkle - Undoubtedly your pain is at this time too painful to put into words.   Saffa honey - horrendous - but you will be going home to your babies for life -what a joy!!!


jacq x x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quickie from me don't get much time with "mad hatter" on the go   

Saffa so so glad things are looking better and you are soon well enough and strong enough to go home you rest up (not easy I know with babies) but take care of yourself hope you back to 100% real soon     

Twinkle I really am lost for words life is just so unfair and you dont deserve this but as Carol said just when you think all hope is gone miracles DO happen and I really hope one happens to you.  Sneding huge      and as always here for you please keep in touch xxx

Gems sorry to hear about your donor it is such a rollercoaster ride I remember when going thru it thinking everything that COULD go wrong - hope you don't have as long to wait as initally told and that your time comes soon - good that you are just taking time to yourselves thats just what you have to do or it can totally take over your whole life.

Hugs to all other ladies and babies away to pull L away from the DVD player AGAIN!!!!!

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Just though I'd let you know about 2 psychic readings I got today at the Body and Soul fair.  You know how when you get these sort of things done, it can be quite vague and you try and piece together your own meanings?  Well, there was nothing at all mentioned in either that didn't make sense and was all so, so accurate!  I didn't ask them to focus on anything in particular but they both went straight onto children and talked about very little else.  Next year is supposed to be a huge, lifechanging year for us which will make our very happy marriage complete!  They both talked about a huge celebration and two children (although apparently I wasn't giving off a twins vibe!)

It was actually very scary how similar both readings were.  One talked slightly more about other bits and pieces like someone going to a doctor in the next few weeks about a sore leg (me!!!), my obsessive tidy nature etc but they both kept going back to the fact that there's no doubt that we'll have children very soon!

As you can imagine, I'm pretty happy with that!!!!! Don't know how much I believe in all of this but it's enough to keep me positive for the next wee while.........
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Twinkle sounds good to me!

Still in hospital aaaaargh feels like I'm in prison so so so tired of being here 2 of my nct ladies have been in and gone in1 day and yes I'm still here!  I can tell you the whole routine in here!  Can even administer my own iv drips etc.  Anyways am hoping to go home today they going to do a blood test and depending on results will get oral antibiotics for 3-6 weeks then get sent home oh please pray for me it's today I go home!!

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Saffa, keep my fingers and toes crossed for you honey that you get home today.
Twinkle that is fabulous, so so so so so want it all to come true for you as you deserve it so much.  I remember going to maureen Smith when I was at my lowest, Mike really didn't want me to go but the hope she gave me when she said I was going to have a daughter in the very near future was priceless.  So pleased you had those readings yesterday, big hugs petal.
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Saffa,


sending up prayers to St Gerard Majella saint of motherhood to get you home to your boys ASAP.  


Twinkle - wow! hope these readings keep your spirits up. I too had reading on Friday by telephone after telling myself I would stop doing it a year ago. The last one did tell me I would have a pregnancy in March which would end in dissapointment which of course was the case  She also told me I wouldn't be a mother. This one told me I would have a child 


Carol - I remember going to Maureen Smith several years ago - she was pos too


Hope everyone had a good weekend x x


----------



## starrynight

Sonia i really hope u get home today and settled with your gorgeous boys.xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi

Doctor just saw me now and still waitngto get my bloods taken aaaaargh there is never any rush here and he said depending on results and what oral antibiotics I get the microbiologist may want me to stay another night or 2 to see how I get on on the oral!!!!!! You are joking and he is like I'm happy for you to go today but let's see what microbiologist says aaaaaaaargh can't bear to stay here any longer seriuosly this place tests your mental state!!!! Just want to be home with the boys!! Just want to cry with frustration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Saffa - really really hope you get home today.  Keeping everything crossed for you   .

Twinkle, good to hear you have something positive to think about just now   

Gems - sorry to hear about your donor, hope you get a new one sooner than you think.

Starry - I would still take Aimee swimming.  When I first took Jamie he hated the bath so I was very nervous but he liked the swimming and it seemed to make a difference.  Possibly the fact you are in the water with them and holding them they feel more secure?

Talking of swimming I had Jamie swimming with a friend this morning and he had a small accident in the pool, I was mortified   .  The lady on reception was not happy when I told her - she demanded to know if the babies were wearing swim nappies, which they were!  I have been going since Jamie was a few weeks old and it has never happened before - just one of those things!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all 

Got home last night yay yay yay u don't understand how happy I am!!!!!!! 3 weeks in hospital in total!!


----------



## Mummy30

Sonia - Great news, now take time to stay in with your lovely babies. If you dont want visitors then make sure and tell them so you dont become overwhelmed with them.  My inlaws were round every minute of the day and i felt trapped and in the end had to tell DP to tell them to cool it a bit. 

Lainsy - LOL at Jamie.... did you errrrrmm "fish" the so called object out or leave it to dragon lady?!  haha

Sorry for lack of personals...  having a tough time just now with DS1, im exhausted and twins have just got up after not even an hour down. Grrrrrr, feel like i never get time for me anymore. x


----------



## starrynight

Sonia thats good hows was the 1st nite at home? How did the boys sleep? And more to the point how u feeling lol.

Dons hope you get things sorted with ds1 cant wait to meet the twins next wk!!

Lainsy i had lol at jamie would they have had to clean the pool out?

News from me A had a bath last nite and didnt scream woooooooohoooooooo so much easier when they are happy in the bath lol

Hi to everyone 

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia just delighted you're home, just where you're meant to be, with your gorgeous boys.
Mummy hope all is okay.
Starry so pleased A is starting to love her bath.
Hope everyone else is all well.  Eva just having her afternoon snack, she sits on a little seat and at the table drinking her milk and eating organix crisps, so cute but makes me realise how grown up she is getting.  Having a nightmare time with my sister who is the alcoholic, she is a nightmare and so worried about how it all affects her kids.  Also worry about the health of my mum who is 75, not to worry.  Got rhyme time with Eva tomorrow morning and coffee with my chums afterwards.  Any other Ellon ladies make it to the library tomorrow? xx


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry just a really quick one to say gr8 news sonia, do they need you to go back for tests or anything. I bet it was an amazing feeling being at home with ur boys? Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Saffa so pleased you are finally home with your boys.  Make sure you take things easy though, and Mummy30 says don't be frightened to say NO to visitors if you are inundated!

Mummy30 - I did try to "fish" out the object but think there was some still left, I was too busy fleeing the pool with Jamie to get him all sorted and knowing it was dragon lady on didn't make me feel so bad   .  Wonder how she will be with me next week when we go!

Starry so pleased to hear Aimee didn't scream in her bath, before you know it she will be splashing and giggling away and love it!

Carol - I love the photos of Eva sitting having her snack, she does look so grown up!  We go to rhyme time with Jamie at Mintlaw library every 2nd wed of the month and love it.


----------



## angelina1976

Hey ladies

Sorry it has been yonks since I posted but I keep up "lurking" or on ** of course.  How are you all?

Carol - Goodness Eva is growing up fast. Just a little lady now.  Love the updates of photos on **.

Saffa - Just thought I would say hi ya.  So glad you finally got home to your boys. Woop Woop.  Hope you are much better.

Lainsy - I was looking at your ticker with Jamie's age now - wow time is flying by....

Twinkle - I was at the fair on Sunday as well. I got one reading and she pretty much said the same stuff I always get told.  Which was scarily accurate too.  I saw Katarina - Who did you see?  They all say I am going to be a mum and to stop thinking it is never going to happen etc etc.  She said my nana has our baby in spirit world and she could cry a thousand tears for all I have been through and she loves me very very much.

She brought up children and that a baby had been taken away from me.  I asked her if she saw me needing IVF.  She said we do not need IVF as we are both fine.  She said our baby would be concieved naturally and not through IVF and it was just a matter of time and when I relax.............Grrr that relax word....  

Anyway she said right at the end she sensed I had a hormonal imbalance but I would get pregnant.

on a bit of a downer now thinking how can I sort out my hormonal imbalance.  When I had FET all my bloods were checked and my progesterone was high enough for natural FET.

Also she said I would be moving house soon and sooner than I think.  So anyway she said we would have moved by the time the baby was born....and the baby would not be born in the house we live in just now.

Just feel that it is not going to be any time soon.  Every month you hope and now I think I have to get my house on the market to become a mum..... sounds funny I know but I would drink cat pee if it meant I could be a mum.

Have been trawling ASPC all day....lol.

Sorry not much time for personsals for everyone but hi ya to the rest of the lovely ladies.

Angela xx


----------



## fionamc

I'm a prize numpty - my 'reply' button had disappeared on here and I had no idea what was wrong.  Got some help from DH and I wasn't logged in!  I am usually always logged in but I had done some scan which must have mucked that up.  Even when ** and Netmums needed me too sign in, I didn't click.

Not many personals but Saffa - so pleased to hear that you are home and I hope you are feeling well now.  I am sure you will still need to take it easy (ha! with twin babies?!)

Twinkle and Angelina (nice to hear from you!) - so pleased to hear that your readings were positive and they feel that you will both be parents.  Mixed messages for you Gwendy, hopefully the recent one is right.

Mummy30 - hope things settle with DS1.  It is a shame things are not going so well after such a good year at schooll for him so far.

Carol - sorry you are having such a hard time with your sister just now.  I am the same with F, she just suddenly seems older, sitting on a wee chair, trying so hard to feed herself with her fork, standing taking all the toys out of the toy box etc.  Is Eva walking yet?  F is cruising plenty and standing on the spot unsupported but no independent steps yet.  E was 14 months, so maybe F will be around the same age.  Got the tickety from Ellon Library but unfortunately, E finishes nursery at 11.30, so we won't manage.  He didn't go to playgroup on a Wed, so that was handy.

Roxy - how are things going?

Gemz  -think I already said, but so sorry to hear about your treatment being cancelled.  Sorry, I know nothing about foreign clinics but might well be worthwhile looking into them.

Jacka - 3 days to go!

Bloo - L looked sooo cute as a ghost!

AFM - finally went and took photos this past weekend for the canvases we have ordered.  Got some nice ones but hard finding one where they are both smiling etc.  Did the 'shoot' at Aden in the end Peglet.  Couldn't decide, there or Haddo but think the one we will get put onto canvas is taken at the big house in Aden.  E had on his kilt and F a bonny frock.  
Took the kids to halloween disco on Fri and they had good fun. 
Had my smear today, left E and F on the other side of the curtain with a pot of chocolate raisins - not a peep from them   

Hi to everyone, posters and lurkers (I am one of those on another couple of threads!)


----------



## Mummy30

morning girls.... things still not great here.

Had A at casualty on saturday as he split his head open and needed it glued. Then yesterday madam cracked her head falling on concrete outside so is sporting a lovely egg today.    DS1s behaviour is still bad, he is violent, swears at me, annoys the twins til they cry and basically beats me black and blue.  Its not his fault, he cant control his anger but im at a loss what to do. Not going into too many details on here as its public but most of you know his problems.  Will have a chat to his school dr tomorrow and also his SW see what they suggest.  Parents evening tonight.

The twins are as hard work as expected at this age, currently C is standing on top of her playbox looking out the window and A is tring to climb on too and trying to push her off.  Eating habits remain the same, but im working on it. progress is very slow!

AFM, im very down just now, eating sweets and general rubbish. Lunch today is a pizza, one whole pizza and ill eat the whole lot myself. I dont do any form of excersize at all, cant be bothered come 5pm when DP gets in, all i want to do is get my jammies on and lie on the sofa watching TV. Got myself into a right rut and i cant get out of it. Feel miserable but its all my own doing.  

Sorry for my moans, others, i know, have it a million times worse.  HUGS to you all xx


----------



## fionamc

Mummy.  As you say, with the twins, it is just normal hard work being a mummy to twin toddlers but many mummies with a slightly older DS might get some help from them (probably minimum at that age) but obviously because of R's problems, he can make it more difficult.  My 4 year old is sometimes a help and but usually makes things more difficult, which I suppose is normal.  I hope you manage to get some useful advice from the school doc and/or the SW.  Good luck!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi ladies,


just to let you know next support group in Edinburgh takes place on Wednesday 24 th November. Commences at 6.45p.m and finishes around 8.30 p.m. Anyone is welcome to travel down with me by car. We would need to set off roughly about 4.30.
Mummy 30 sorry you going through a rotten time of it . Much hugs  


Sorry you going through that with your sister .   My SIL got same problem and  after my DH and I and other SIL flagged up concerns her son was placed on residency order with his father. She never spoke to us for ages and relationship still not the same but can sleep at night knowing he is safe. He is a different boy now - much happier


Jacq x


----------



## Gwendy

Carol    forgot to insert your name in message for you in my previous post re your sister . Must be heartbreaking to watch x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just nipping on to say hello. Nothing much to report here.  Work is just work. Only there for the money at the moment as there are more important things to be worrying about it life.  Still feeling really down but keeping myself busy and trying not to get obsessed with all things baby related. Haven't been on here much as don't want to bring the mood down.   

Angela - my readings were with Francesca and Chris.  Both really nice but don't know how much to believe in it all!

Big cuddles to all the babies and bumps
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I don't post on here much but i'm def a lurker and love reading what your all up to.

I'm going through a bit of a rough time just now too, am going to weekly councelling and i'm not sure about it yet, I get really upset after it which is to be expected I suppose.  Feel i've no fight left in me    Am due on as well which doesn't help, just wanna curl up in ball and sleep till life get's better.

Anyway onwards and upwards and as they say tomorrow is another day.

I fancy getting a reading done, any suggestions who to go to?

Hugs to everyone

x


----------



## tissyblue

Sending some    to those in need.


Not a long post from me but great that Saffa is home. Spend all that time with your boys and put the last few weeks behind you.


Mummy30 - hope you get some help from Dr and SW with DS1. Can't imagine how you cope so no great surprise that it takes its toll on you emotionally. 


FFF - good of you to post. Can't help with the readings as I have never been brave enough but I'm sure someone on here can help you. 


Gwendy - 'm glad you found the session helpful. Thx for sharing your experience with us. I'm sure there are some ladies on here who will be thinking about how/if it could help them. Its only with all you ladies that I could share some of the thoughts/hopes/despair so I'm sure its even more beneficial being able to share experiences with actual people IYKWIM!


Twinkle    to you.
T xx


----------



## Lainsy

Girls, can I have some advice please!

Jamie is a bit constipated just now - he is pooing but it is like pebbles!  I know to make sure he is getting plenty of water (which I have been doing) but I keep reading so many different things to try, orange juice, prunes, pears but it doesn't say how much etc.  I don't want to give him too much and to have the opposite effect but no use only giving him a wee bit and it having no effect.  Poor wee thing goes bright red and sometimes cries when he is trying and often when I check there is nothing there   

Can anyone tell me what I can give him and how much and how often!

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## peglet

Lainsy

How long has he been constipated? 1 day, 2 days? Has he had anything knew to eat (just for your future reference). You could try and put a 2-3 teaspoon of fresh orange into his water, or some prunce juice, just a wee bit to start with. Stewed/pureed apple/pear would help too....and a warm bath...

A wee bit of tummy massage might help too..... sure there will be a website somewhere to show you what to do.... take your right hand over his abdomen, gently, from left to right, do it once (whole moon) then from the centre to the right hand side (half moon), do that seven times (whole moon/half moon/whole moon etc), then bring his knees together and up to his chest from the count of 7. There is another one (like a waterwheel), but my interpretation will be pants...

Found this link 



, didn't watch it all but it is about tummy massage.....

Hope he's better soon....

/links


----------



## fionamc

FFF - sorry you are going through a rough time just now and with your dog dying on top of it all.  Look after yourself and hopefully things will be better soon.

Tissy - did you manage to negotiate successfully?

Lainsy - sorry, can't be any help with constipation and foods but have heard the same things as you about what to try.  The massage also sounds like a good idea.  We did once have something called Lactulose for E which I think was for constipation but he was about 2 1/2 by then.  Did have to laugh though, it must have been the hard pebble like consistency which made it shoot through the swim nappy   .  Hope the discomfort passes soon for him though.

Was very excited yesterday when F took about 3 drunken steps on several ocassions but no repeat today.


----------



## Gwendy

Hi ladies, babiies and bumps,


hope you all have a lovely weekend. We have nothing planned. Looking forward to chilling. Hubby and I seeing Jayne counsellor later today and wondering what to say as feeling pretty good today tho know that can vary from day to day. Looking forward to the meet on 5th December and meeting some of you for first time .Haven't been to TGI's for years and looking forward to it - great idea Jacka  .Big hugs to FFF   


Jacq  x


----------



## Lainsy

Peglet/Fiona thanks for the advice.

Haven't given Jamie anything new so it's not that.  I really think he has been dehydrated   , I always gave him water with his lunch and tea but never thought about throughout the day.  I have started doing that now and I was amazed by how much he is drinking!!!

Have been making sure he is getting plenty of fruit and veg and will try the massage.  He still seems a bit constipated but I think it is getting better - when he does poo, although he is still struggling, it does seem to be a bit softer.  Sorry for tmi!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

hitting after midnight only me time I get to sat hi!!

Saffa so chuffed you got home - relax and take it easy with your boys

Twinkle as awlays in my thoughts glad your readings were postive keep you chin up x

Mummy30 sending you hugs  I only habe one toddler to tend to and it is hard   

Lainsy - Defo wee drop fresh orange with water and tummy massage best bet xx

L doing fab and as always hugs to all ladies x


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies hope you all well I am battling to keep up as feel so weak and still sore etc my kidneys hurt from all the medication etc!  And just get so tired so quickly!  Byron and mom are doing most the night shifts as want to get strong for when Byron goes to work.  The boys are hard work especially Blake as he never stops crying and is always hungry Dylan is so laid back but is definately smaller than Blake and can wait for his next feed.  At he moment it just feels like they are eating sleeping and pooing 24/7 and if one is not crying the other one is.  Blake was arching his back after feeds and Dylan was spewing everywhere so we have gaviscon but hasn't really done anything apart from thickening their spews lol.  I just hope to get back to my normal self soon as feel as I just can't keep up.  Byron starts his new job on the 22nd November Eeeek.  I think having just one baby would be a breeze after having 2 lol!

Hi to all sorry no personals just can't hink at the moment


----------



## button butterfly

Morning ladies

Wasnt sure whether to post my news on here or not cause I havent been posting here often but I got a BFP yesterday.  So excited and nervous at the same time    Scan is due 22nd nov.

Saffa - I cant help but think how cute your wee bundles of joy (and hard work by the sound of it are) xx

button


----------



## starrynight

Button               

Sooooooooo happy for you hope time goes quick for your scan the day before my birthday lol Wonder if its 1 or 2 heartbeats u see lol 

xx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia will be back in a bit to reply to your post 1 baby a breeze    am sure i would think that if i had twinnies tho lol  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Glad you posted your news on here Button. Congratulations!!!!!
     
xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Button - thanks for sharing with us - brilliant news. So thrilled for you


----------



## fionamc

Brilliant news Button and of course you should have posted it here!  

Hope the wait for the scan passes quickly for you, as I felt that was even worse than the 2ww.


----------



## Mummy30

button - Congratultions.... BFP well done xxx

Saffa - oh me, brings back memories of my two. your life will be one big blur just now and for the next few months. once you get into a routine things will get easier, but its finding that routine thats hard with 2 babies, especially if they are being sick too. both of mine were projectile sick so i can feel your frustration. It does get easier but its very tough. Keep at it and keep positive.  hugs xx


----------



## Gwendy

Button - OMG what a surprise !! you must be simply floating with joy  
              I didn't know you cycling again! What a feeling   Take good care of yourself.  x x x


----------



## fionamc

Saffa - one baby is hard work, so I really can't imagine what it is like with two!  Especially after a section and then all your added complications.  Hope you feel stronger soon.  At least you have your mum and Byron there for now.  Will your mum still be around once Byron starts his new job?

Button, wanted to add that I am really sorry that I forgot to wish you luck for your test date as I did know it was soon.  I think you will now definitely 'remember, remember the 5th of November!'   

I am feeling really miserable with a cold today, so am still sitting here in my PJ's and dressing gown.  Have sent DH off to Tesco with the kids as I just didn't have the energy.  Made up a detailed list, so hopefully he gets it right!


----------



## Mummy30

I see on ** that clasha (i think that is her name on here) has had a wee baby boy...... CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE x


----------



## jackabean72

Sonia - really hope things get better and ur strength grows

Button- Yipeeee on ur BFP!!! Gr8 news bet that's made ur weekend

Saw on ** too Claire had a baby boy named Blair xx


----------



## Saffa77

Button - YAY congrats!!!!! hope that scan date comes round quickly i know how hard it is to wait for that day!!!

Yes Clasha had her baby boy!! How exciting think she was 9 days early - just saw now 

better go sterilise bottles chat laterx

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks girls for all your messages!!!  Really feeling rough!! Feel like I have been on a night out and this is the morning after!!!  This surely cant be morning sickness already?!!  So happy but again dont want to get toooo excited yet!

button


----------



## jackabean72

Button - I felt sick early on, all a good sign . Hoping ur scan dates comes quick then it will be a question of one or two!! How exciting xx


----------



## abdncarol

big huge congratulations to Clasha and Button, fantastic news.  Just a quickie as think I have tonsillitis (bad spelling?) and feeling awful, already in pjs and hubby getting chinese at 7pm then bed to watch X Factor.  
So pleased with the news xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

button - seen you had 2 embies transferred.....  same as me, i felt sick VERY early on which was my clue to my twinnies........  hmmmmmm lol, hope its twinnies for you too xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie to say congrats to Clasha on her   also to Button for her   .

Watching X factor so will disappear again - hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## starrynight

Congrats to clasha on ur little boy x

Button i was sick from the start and carried on for wks lol but all totally worth it.xx

Sonia is ur mum staying for a while when dp goes back to wrk? A is on gavscon 2 she always had milk shooting out her mouth n arching back ect but the gaviscon has helped her alot i dont dread feeding her now. How often are the boys getting up during the night?

Aww carol hope it aint tonsillitis get hubby to look after u and eva this wknd.

Mummy well done t r with his school report. Hope things are getting a bit easier at home now.

Hello to everyone av missed away to decide what kind of take away to get for tea lol (am also so ****** off with oh he does nothing unless i ask then he says am always on his back he will only feed a if i ask he aint changed her bum since she was about 8 wks but av still to run about at nite sterelising bottles hanging up washing etc while he sits on his ass oh ye he was wrkn today till 12 thats is excuse so when do i get to sit and do nothing. Aaaarghhhhh just needed a moan lol)

xx


----------



## starrynight

Fiona sorry i missed you hope ur feeling  bit better 2moro.xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - me and my DP argue constantly about who does the most work.... he thinks im useless and sits on my bum all day. Im lucky that he will come in and cook the supper and do the dishes. He also does washing etc too, he is great really. But still bugs me how he says little things that annoy me.  What he doesnt get is that sometimes id like him to have the 3 kids for a day whilst i go out and work.... then he can see how hard it actually is.      WE've had a major falling out tonight, again, and tbh im fed up of it. All over who should have put the macaroni in the oven.... its ridicolous. But thats how we live now. Him in one room, me in another, every night.


----------



## starrynight

Mummy30 i actually walked out when a was 4wks old i just had enough of him (i took a with me) and it didnt go down well but i came back after we spoke about things. I understand he works but when he went back to work everything was left to me keep house tidy,nite feeds,bottles,washing etc everything really and if i asked him 2 do the 11feed he would put a face on!! But things got a bit easier when a started sleeping thro the only thing he will do is wash the dishes and that is just normally 2 plates  n that coz i wash as i go along when making things but i still have to remind him! I know am in a routine now and could manage fine without him as i do most things myself anyway but even for him to say il take a out for a walk or why dont you go but no he hates the thought of me being away and him being left a incase she starts crying and he wont know what to do. He has only been left with her a few times when i have npped to asda but i have to be quick. I feel bad moaning when i only have 1 baby and i do want more but he needs to wise up  and realise i dont sit on my ass allday. I cant imagine how it must be with you having 3 kiddies hope things get a bit easier for you.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Starry, still feeling pants tonight but hope to feel better tomorrow (don't want to miss cake at Hoodles on Tues!).  I can't really complain about DH too much but yeah, there are little things that are so annoying (like him taking off his socks when he gets in from work and leaving them lying at his backside - this happens slightly less often now after YEARS of nagging!)

Mummy30 -   

Carol, hope you are feeling better tomorrow too.

Button, I felt sick really early on with F too, that and late AF alerted me to the fact that I might be pg but I thought I was just being really silly after all the years of trying and treatment.  Luckily, I only threw up the once though but felt queasy lots.

Must get to bed, hope everyone else is well.

Aww Starry, just read your post, didn't realise things were that bad   but also have to say, I am a tad jealous - F slept through the night for about a fortnight but now at 13 months, she is usually up at about 10.30 and 2.30.


----------



## starrynight

Fiona i think am just in the mood 2nite for a real moan lol he does have some good points but ahh he just annoyes me sometimes and he doesnt help matters with blaming everything on hormones lol I love A more than anything and couldnt imagine my life without her but a little help from him wouldnt go a miss even lol Ok moan over from me. Oh i didnt know freya never slept thro you must be sooooo tired then are you b/f? I think aimee only sleeps thro coz i wake her at 10/11ish to give her some milk b4 i go 2 bed but 2nite i never so i will see how she gets on. Am really looking forward to tuesday nervous tho! Am driving out that way 2moro so i have a idea of where 2 go.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Yes Starry, I'm BF which is handy a lot of the time but think bottle fed babies prob sleep through earlier.  Tonight she was up at 8.40 and 11.20, screaming both times (so I can sympathise with A screaming).  F doesn't usually scream during the day though, just at night.  Think it is maybe teeth, just given her Calprofen and put Anbesol on her gums.  Think I have got used to a bit less sleep but fairly showing my age these days!   

I'm looking forward to Tues too.  It's hard not to be nervous and I have at least met Mummy and Lainsy, so not everyone new to me but kind of feel we already know so much about each other already.  Just hope this cold is a lot better so I can make it.


----------



## Lainsy

Clasha congratulations on the birth of Blair   

Button congratulations on your    - didn't realise you were cycling again, so so chuffed for you.  Roll on 22nd November!

Starry, hope you are having a better day today!  Looking forward to meeting you and Aimee on Tuesday.

Fiona hope you are feeling better soon, and for Tuesday.

Mummy30    - you'll need it after yesterday's result!


----------



## button butterfly

Mummy30 -    eeek are you trying to scare me?      Funny you saying that I have had dreams of twinnies mostly all of last week.  At one point I had a dream of pushing one twinnie buggy then all of a sudden at I 2 twinny buggies and was struggling to push them    

Sonia - how you feeling??

  to everyone

Button


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Lainsy, still feeling rubbish but taking cold/flu tablets which are helping a bit.

Button - quads then??!!  Maybe both have split and it will be 2 sets of identical twins!  Dreams can be accurate, I dreamt that F only had one hand when I was about 6 weeks!


----------



## button butterfly

Fiona          quads!!!  Erm I kind of hope not or there will be no hope of me being human 24/7 and will look a little   .  xxx  Just you snuggle up and keep drinking warm fluids xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Saffa - sending you HUGS take care of yourself and I hope things get better for you and he boys once they are in more of a routine.

Button - Congrats SO chuffed for you x

Mummy30 Dont know how you do it I struggle sometimes with 1 little one!!!

Carol/Fiona -Hope you feel better soon.

HUGS to all ive missed just a quick post 

Bloo x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

How are we all?

me.. i'm in a mess.... trying to be cheery cheery for everyone at the moment...but when i get a minute to myself...i can't stop crying!!  Loads going through my mind with the whole donor situation etc...me and my mum aint talking, was on the phone to her a week past fri... and mentioned how much going overseas would be...she said ' dont ****** expect me or your father to help out' which i told her i wasn't even asking....she asked to me looki into going overseas etc.... i'm still upset at my mum as she still hasn't phoned to apologise for being so nasty.  My sister and aunt have said i should phone her...but why should i?  Is 'i'm sorry' too difficult for her to say
I know deep down thats it for me....i can't wait until next summer/autum for another donor...i just can't...  my cysts are still there and are a ticking timetomb ready to go off!!
And if one more person says to me that i have DH and i should be grateful ...i think i will slap them!!  Also been mentioned i should get a DOG!!  they are better than a baby and at least dont talk back!!  Normally that sort of comments wouldn't upset me... but i've never felt so down about it till now.  
I've looked into treatment abroad at a few clinics and nothing is less than £8k all in...i know if i was desperate i should do this BUT what if it didn't work and spent all that money?  
I just dont know what to do..

I'm so sorry for the me me me post girls... sending huggs to you all xxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Gems i dont have time to type anything just now but will be back 2moro just wanna send u a big    xx


----------



## Mummy30

awwww gemma - so sorry your mum has been like that towards you.  some people are totally insensitive and unless anyone has IF issues, no one knows what its like. Its a horrid thing to have to deal with, no matter what kind of IF couples are dealing with.  You have us on here who all know what you are going through.... so please do come on here and moan away, we all do it and we are the best ppl to moan too.  Hope you get things sorted out with your mum soon, im sure all of us girls have had arguments with out mums... at the end of the day they are our mum, but i would leave it a while til it all cools down, thats just what i would do.  Big hugs xx


----------



## fionamc

Hi girls, just a quick one.  Thanks for your get well messages and    to Gemz.

Our relaxing Sunday with no plans went down the drain when E had his 4th SVT (very fast heartbeat) but only the 2nd which wouldn't stop with being thrown around and blowing up balloons.  Ended up meeting an ambuance in Ellon and being rushed into Aberdeen again.  Decided to come home this time    and leave him in the care of the nurses as neither F of I got much sleep last time and I am still feeling grotty.  Will go in 1st thing tomorrow.  Took quite a while to get his heart back into normal rythym and 3 lots of the drug to stop his heart and let it get back to normal.  It was very scary but he was back to his usual self within minutes of the 3rd injection of the drug working!


----------



## twinkle123

Just nipping on quickly before making tomorrow's lunch and looking out school clothes.  A few hugs needed first I think!

Fiona  - sorry to hear E's not been great again.    He's in the right place though.  Glad to hear he's back to his usual self though.  Is he likely to get home tomorrow?

Gemz - hugs to you too   Nobody understands infertility if they haven't been through it themselves.  I've had the dog thing too! They just don't get it - it's not the same!!!!!    It's all so expensive isn't it?  I dread to think how much we've spent overall and we still haven't got the end result.  We've remortgaged, taken out loans, borrowed.  Scary when I think about it!

That's all for now. Love to everyone.  Better go - got school in the morning!
x


----------



## Mummy30

fiona - oh my, poor e.  must have been hard leaving him and coming home but you need to get a good sleep so you can be fresh and ready for him today.  Heres me panicking over a cut on As head last weekend, hugs for you x


----------



## starrynight

Fiona sorry to here about e how is he doing today? Hope u managed to get some sleep last nite.xx


----------



## Lainsy

Gemma huge    to you - people are so bloody insensitive   

Fiona, sorry to hear about E - hope he is much better today.


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Twinkle, Mummy, Starry and Lainsy, we got home tonight.  What a long day though!  Saw docs at just after 9 this morning and got out at almost 5pm.  The junior docs had to check meds with cardiologist.  They eventually found where he was at nearly 3pm.  Now, I know, having worked for the NHS that there is way too much paperwork but surely the cardiologist's secretary should have known where he was, FFS??!!  I was sat in the hosp all day trying to keep 2 young children entertained and feeling crap myself!  At home, at least E would have been at nursery in the morning and F probably having a sleep for some of it and then at home, they would have been playing/napping/watching TV and I could have got a drink when I wanted one!  Eventually my crying a little bit seemed to speed the process up!   

E is fine now but started tonight on medication which he will possibly be on for the rest of his life    

That sounds like a right moan but TBH, once the medication worked for E yesterday, he was absolutely fine!


----------



## Lainsy

Fiona, glad to hear you got home tonight.  Sounds like the usual carry on trying to get paperwork signed to get out, the hospital is a joke when it comes to that   

That is a shame that E will be on medication for the rest of his life but as you say at least once it works he is fine


----------



## jackabean72

Fiona- thinking of u and e glad he's outta hospital.

So sorry ladies I'm only able to look at posts on my phone...stupid internet at home is playing up is anyone else with bt having this problem??

I have been trying to keep up to date with saffa,button,gems, twinkle etc. Big hugs to everyone.

Afm- first couple of days on maternity leave and I'm loving it. Got lots of baby washing clothes done and by the end of this week I expect my hospital bag to be packed 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quickie from me to say I had my follow-up appointment over the phone today.  Not much to report really.  She said everything's fine with producing good quality embryos it's just that they don't want to implant.  She said that because I had that ectopic earlier in the year though it's  a good sign that they can implant.  Been told to wait for one natural bleed and then phone when we're ready.  IVF cycle number 8!!!!!!!
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Evening Everyone,

Fiona - Hope that E's ok 
Jacka - How exciting getting all the baby stuff ready, enjoy your leave while you can.
twinkle - Got everything crossed for your next treatment.

Hi to everyone else.  AFM another councelling session today which was ok but I feel so drained after it and just wanna sleep.

Really looking forward to the meet on 5th Dec.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Sorry not been posting much but trying to get back to my old self!  

Twinkle - wow so that is soon then you can start your next cycle then that is good, and this time will be fresh eggs - this has to be your time!  aaargh

Fiona - sorry to hear about E must be soooooo scary!!!  but glad he has meds now and hopefully that will sort him out as you dont want any more scares.

Jacka - not long left now!  PS i have loads of tommee tippee bottles which lainsy had kindly given me some and I had bought some but D didnt take to them so bought avent and both on avent now so if you want the bottles let me know and i can give them to you.  

Starry - hows little cute A?

Flo - hope you feel better soon.  

Hi to all else

AFM slowly feeling myself again still feel weak and get tired quickly but will get there am on vitamins, iron and eating as much as i can as need to put some weight on.  I have managed a few outings but then come home and collapse on bed for a snooze, B and mom still doing night shifts so i can gain my strenght for when b goes to work.  He has been a star both of them actually.  B is putting on so much weight there is a kg difference between the 2.  Blake is just over 4 kg so about 8.5lbs?? and Dylan is just over 3 kgs.  Still doing every 3 hours and slowly getting myself into a routine with the bottles and formula and sterilising but it never ends LOL not complaining but its hard work - you sometimes feel like you not getting anywhere and have to start all over again but it is getting better they definately sleeping better then a week ago.


Anyways chat later
Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Saffa - glad to hear that you are slowly getting back to normal   

Twinkle - so glad to hear that they have given you an answer to what they say is wrong.  Sooo feel it is your time for happiness       for your next treatment. 

Jacka - glad to hear that you are enjoying matty leave already!!!  It must be a wonderful feeling!!

Fiona - How's E getting on with medication?  What a horrid scare you got but glad that he is okay!!  Oh and dont get me started on hospitals and how doctors made you wait - what a shocking time to make you wait, you should write a letter of complaint (or suggestion on improving service)

AFM - Still dont know what to think, sometimes excited sometimes wondering what is going on in there!  Took another test today which now says pregnant 2-3 weeks hmmm something tells me that I will be out to boots to buy more!!  How many pregnancy tests to you girls do during this time? 

Button


----------



## peglet

Morning everyone

Gosh there has been so much happening on these boards, so, in no particular order;

Button - FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Congratulations on your result, so very very please for you    

Fiona    for you and your family - it must be awful when these episodes occur....

Twinkle - how are you feeling about the prospect of going for it again?  forgive me, i've forgotten, will it be FET or the whole shing bang? I'm routing for you "Come on Team Twinkle!!"  

Jacka - Just realised your due date is a day before my birthday, and 2 days before bubbles 3rd birthday! - Saggis rule - yah!! enjoy your leave, make sure you rest heaps as it's all go once bubba arrives

Saffa - great to hear you are improving, and take advantage of B and your mum still being around, so you are 100% when you have to tend to B and D.... your pic is so cute - can't wait to meet them in real life (although I'm a bit of an emotional person round new borns, i tend to cry happy tears).  The dog chasing it's tail scenario does settle down, and routine does happen, just takes a while..... 

Gems - truely sorry to hear that you are not getting the support you should be receiving from your family - i sometimes think people just don't "get it" and because of that, they don't know how to react, and when all you need is a cuddle and reassurance you get negative response (even though they think they being helpful).  I rememeber we first embarked on IVF there was a programme on BBC called Against All Odds with Prof Robert Winston, it was a god send when trying to communicate with the olds, as we told them just to watch the programme as that's what we were about to do - helped them understand too without any frustrations (if you know what i mean)

Mummy - hope your brood are ok

Roxy - hope all ok with you, not on ** so don't know what's been going on, just hope that you and S are well...

Carol - hope you and the wee diva are feeling better

Lainsy - good to know J's functions are getting back to normal...

Mrs C, Bloo, FFF, Mof2 and everyone else (sorry if i've missed you by name) Hello......

AFM - no real news, period arrived 9 days late this time, have no idea why, even tested   ..... got apt with clinic next week, to return all the unused drugs, or maybe some of them.  Still unsure what we are doing, but IVF may well be back on the cards next year, but DH have to discuss when is final, do we freeze so if first IVF doesn't work we do FET or do we just do one round.... it the knowing when to stop that the crunch in the discussion.

I'm also going to look at perhaps doing egg share/donation, something that i've thought of for many years, but was put off when the legistation changed and i could be identified.  But, I know how much it means to people, especially now being part of this board, and if I thought I could contribute to fulfilling someones dreams.... who knows... will chat at my apt next week.

Really sorry if i've missed anyone....


Right, it's now a novel, so gonna do a shoot..... 

Pegs


----------



## Gwendy

Hi ladies,


just reading back posts . Fiona sorry to hear about you and little E's poorly health. What a worry for you . Glad to hear he has stabilised on new meds. Hope you have got over the flu but you prob still feel post viral and tired with looking after the little ones  


Gems - hope you get a donor soon and find the money for Tx. It's crap having to worry about how to fund a cycle never mind worrying if it will work. We are completely rooked and not able to undertake Tx so completely understand that frustration.  


Pegs - what a wonderful selfless consideration to donate eggs to another woman. Totally understand tho peoples reservations due to legislation/ No anonimity thing  


Flo - Group finishes this month until end January 2011. You are very welcome x  


Carol hope you feeling better too  


Met with 2 ladies from SANDS yesterday. They very nice. Chatted at length about 'loss', miscarriage etc and how we all deal differently. Very helpful resource for anyone who has undergone miscarriage. They do have a group meeting and although I have been made welcome, don't think I could attend. Other ladies have had still births or babies dying within days of birth. They assure me my loss is still as valid but don't think I will attend . Know they are at end of the phone and they will be in touch around my due date so feel grateful for that.
Sorry girls if the subject is uncomfortable to read but just want people to know this help /resource is out there for anyone who needs it,


Jacq x


----------



## Mummy30

Hi girls.... button... i think i took about 8 tests!!!  I was paranoid and it was mind at ease everytime i did one! ive still got them all too and still gives me shivers looking at them.  

gwendy - so glad that you are getting some support after what happened x

pegs - hi, my brood are all very well thank you, hard work but well.  Lots of thinking for you to do i see..... 

sonia - hows wee b and d doing?  Tough going in the first months but so so joyful too

flo - glad the councillor is helping you x


twinkle - no.8... wow....  fingers crossed xx

jacka - cant believe your all ready to pack you bag so soon... not long now til a new don arrives!! and boy do we need more dons in the world lol

fiona - lets hope things settle down for E now, what a worry kids are eh.  Glad that hes home safe and well x 

ok, just done a few personals but big hugs to everyone else

just relaxing watching football... hollyoaks has shattered me as it was so sad i bubbled my way through it. DP rolled his eyes... what is it with men.. do they not have emotions?!?!    

Had DS1s SW in today for a discussion on how to help him and we will be having a plan of action being drawn up soon... lots of hard work on my part but i just have to hope it works.  Twins are fine.... A is being very clingy just now, hope he isnt coming down with something. C now says hohoho for santa!! hee hee....oh.... and she screams and claps her hands when i play mcfly!!! DP is not amused!!


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all! I feel bad coming on and not doing any personals - heaps of chat on here the last few days which is great.

My gorgeous little boy is one tomorrow. Will post some pics on **

Heaps to do so can't loiter!
T x


----------



## Gwendy

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY RORY   




What a handsome little boy Tissy - you must be soooo proud  


J x


----------



## gmac2304

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RORY!!!! xx*


----------



## Di39

Happy 1st Birthday Rory, hope mummy and daddy are spoiling you xx


----------



## peglet

Happy 1st Birthday Rory!!!  
Have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## Mummy30

happy birthday to rory xxxx


----------



## fionamc

Happy 1st Birthday Rory - have a lovely day


----------



## jackabean72

Happy 1st Birthday Rory! Hope ur getting spoiled rotten xx


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon ladies,

Going to attempt personals as BT have sorted our internet 

Button - I tested about 8-10 times after my BFP right up until 12 weeks....and the knickers checking only stopped when I was about 5/6 months pregnant. What date is your first scan?
Fiona - How is E? Hope things have calmed down and you and F are feeling better too?
Gems- Sending you lots of hugs  
Mummy30 - How are the twins? Sounds like you have had your hands full recently and really admire how you cope
Twinkle - Good news that you are able to start a new treatment soon, will that fit in with xmas school hols??  
Flip Flop Flo- It's good to hear that you are finding counselling helpful. Looking forward to meeting you on 5th dec
Saffa - Thanks for the offer of the bottles, I am planning on BF however that might not go to plan and may need to bottle feed so would like to take you up on the offer. Are you going to the meet on 5th Dec? I could get them then. Hope you are getting plenty of rest for Byron going back to work.
Peglet - I have a feeling i'm going to go early so maybe I'll have baby C on bubbles Bday!!
Bloo - Hope that R is having a good birthday.  
Carol - Hope you and E are feeling better? Am I right in saying you had the cold? Or am I getting confused? Lol
Sorry I can't read back anymore so a big hello to everyone I didn't get round to leaving a personal for - Di39, MrsCoops, Lainsy, Starry, Gwendy, Mof2 - sorry if i missed someone. There's lots of us these days.
AFM- Did anyone hear the appeal on the radio from Aberdeen Fertility Clinic for egg donors aged 18-35?? Said it's came off the back of a couple who put an ad in the paper looking for an egg donor. I really hope the appeal helps....heart goes out to them all.
Washed most of the baby clothes now....haven't quite mastered the whole nesting instinct yet! Lol. I have thought about cleaning just not done it yet. To see my ticker saying 30 days to go is a little surreal......had some terrible cramps in bed last night and the BH are def increasing. Do I need a buddy to announce the birth? I did ask a few weeks back but think there was alot going on.
Well i'm off to get dressed and should really do some ironing for DH as he had a little bit of a moan this morning ha ha.
Chat soon xx


----------



## gmac2304

am at work today, after being off sick all week  so just a quickie!

*Jacka* - i'll be your Buddy for when BabyG makes an appearance, *but* I announced for S'n'S when she had V, so if anyone else '_wants a shot_', i'll understand!!! 

  

oh, and for the record, I don't think you'll be at the meet on the 5th - i think you'll be a Mummy by then!!! you say ur convinced you'll go early....my EDD was 26th Jan, but I said all along that Kyle would be a February baby (I just had a '_feeling_' from the very beginning of my PG). He arrived in the early hours of 4th Feb...so always listen to your 'feelings'!!! 

am going into hospital tomorrow for a wee operation on my hand - nothing serious! still cacking myself at the thought tho...  i'll try and post over the weekend/start of next week!

 to everyone tho...
xxxxxxxxxxx
xx

xx


----------



## Mummy30

jacka - im happy to do the big announcement of mini donsfan!!!  lol.........  if you want me to ill pm you my mobile number.....


----------



## Mummy30

awwww mrs coops you beat me by 2 seconds haha..... im sure your op will be fine...think of the fine sleep you;ll have hee hee xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Ooh Roxy - good news? We do like some good news!

Happy 1st birthday Rory!!!   

So tired and down as usual.  Was organising a concert at school last night.  By the time I'd mingled with parents afterwards and done dishes etc I didn't get home until 10.30pm. Then it was sorting work out for today's classes.  Had been there since 8.15 in the morning so bit of a long day!

So fed up just now.  Sore throat, tired and still no baby.  Trying to be positive but it's just not happening at the moment.   

Love to everyone
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, 

it is impossible to keep up with you all, I am hopeless. Anyway hope everyone is fine, we are all not bad, off to junior gym this morning!

Anyway few personals from what i saw, happy birthday rory, roxy - good news? , mrs c good luck for operation - i am getting both toenails off on tues and i am too cacking myself ha ha. 

Finally hi to everyone else, running out of time as have to get organised for going out!

I may not mention everyone but you are all in my thoughts, so big hugs 2 all

xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry ladies this is going to be a me post -

Just back from my midwife and i've got to go for a scan on Wednesday...she thinks baby might be breech!! She couldnt feel her head!!!  I'm in a bit of a panic now....i know that the baby being breech isn't the end of the world but it's kinda knocked me for six.    Only good news is heartbeat is perfect and bump is measuring fine.

Arghhhhhhh xxx


----------



## fionamc

Jacka - E was breech and they only found out 4 days before my due date.  I was a bit sad as I had wanted a natural birth and by that stage it was too late to try to turn him.  I wasn't too sure about the whole trying to turn them process anyway.  Have they suggested trying to turn her or are they recommending a c section?  I suppose the only good thing is, that at least if they think a section is the best option, you won't go overdue.  Saying that, maybe when you have your scan on Wed, it will show she is head down after all.  Can but hope!


----------



## Mummy30

jacka - little monkey must have found a comfy position. Dont worry about it... he/she is happy and safe and thats the main thing. Hey and an extra scan which is a bonus!!  I (think i) wanted a natural with my two but i had 1 breech and 1 trasnverse so i had no chance!!!  A was head down for a time but he moved!!  Having a section isnt the end of the world and if you need it then you will still enjoy it.

Nicky - hey, whats the good news... you cant just come on here and tell us you have news and not tell us ;-) lol.


----------



## Mummy30

roxy - i was joking!! dont apologise


----------



## jackabean72

Fiona/Mummy - thanks for the reassurance, I got a big hug from DH and feel heaps better also spoke to my friend who has had two c sections so feeling a little more relaxed.  Only wednesday will tell if the little madam is wrong way or right way.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

jacka - sections are an amazing experience, you can lie back, enjoy the moment and relax!!  Dont worry about the after pain... its not that bad and you are up in no time at all.  See what wednesday brings x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls am sooo pants at posting these days.

Jacks hope the scan shows that baby is head down but if you do need a c/s hopefully you wont have to go overdue.

Button how u doing?

Mummy30 hows A head now anymore bumps?

Sorry not much personals but hi to everyone.

xx


----------



## peglet

I'm too old !!!!!   

I had an apt at ARU this morning primarily to return unused drugs etc, but also to see what we need to do about beign referred for IVF - as this is the road we're thinking of returning too.

Eventually got the to the hosp (what was with the traffic!) and spoke to Gillian (i think) and mentioned that I have been thinking about egg donatation (and it was something that I'd thought of before), but i'm too old. the age limit is 35..... and i'm almost 37.... I also saw the add in the paper...

So have to go to my GP to be referred again, but perhaps 2011 we'll start again....

no personals, just a me post...

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

Hi there

Ladies sorry no posts but hey guess what am sick again!!!!!! and guess what number 2 Dylan is in hospital too!  I dont know what i have done to deserve all this its now almost 5.5 weeks since boys here and have nothing but bad luck i cant keep up and am weak and Blake is forever Crying he never never stops aaargh there are 3 of us at home and he has tired us all out!  Dont know what is wrong with him.  I have my usual fevers back went to NHS 24 on Saturday night and have cystitis which i was already on antibiotics for since thursday as had since GP then but they didnt do anything and she sent me back to summerfield ward YAY NOT went there and they changed my antibiotics now home and still fevers WTF just dont knopw what is wrong with me!!!!! just cant keep up am weak and tired all the time!  am i ever going to get better and then its get admited to hospital and wait wait wait!!! so will have to moniotr and if fevers still tomorrow then off to GP again cant believe it.  Dylan has been vomiting all his feeds and dosent settle etc so went to NHS 24 too and they sent me to paed childrens a and e on saturday night too and was there until 1am me with a fever and lying on the bed whilst doctors examining dylan as byron was at the RUGBY with his brother aaaargh so now they admitted him and doing tests for reflux for valve maybe not working in tummy to milk intolerance and today he has lost 300g great Blake is now way ahead of him!!  how am i going to handle from monday when B is at work and its only my mom and i even my mom is shattered hope i dont land up in hospital again but am sure i will if fever persists aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh what having my boys have caused me not complaining just frustrated!!!

sorry for rant.
Sx


----------



## Di39

Sonia - sending hugs    sorry that your ill again and Dylan too, hopefully they will find out why he isnt feeding properly and then he will soon be catching up with his brother.  Does seem like its one thing after another sometimes, Im still severely aneamic after they delayed giving me a transfusion and I get really tired some days and I was worried about coping on my own once DH was back at work, but Ive managed pretty well on my own and I just try to focus on the positives i.e my two gorgeous boys.  So dont worry Im sure you will cope fine once your DH is back at work.    Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well.    Diane xx


----------



## starrynight

Aww sonia what a nightmare hope poor dylan gets better soon nothing worse when ur baby ain't right. And as for you i hope they find out whats wrong with u u poor thing being so ill after having the babies u don't deserve this u just ain't had the best start. Is ur mum staying with you for a while yet? I understand the screaming a was like that from they day i took her out the hospital for wks until she started the gaviscon so she is fine now but must be a million times harder with 2 babies. R uz all napping when the babies are sleeping? How u wrkn things with dylan being in hospital? If there is anything i could do for you i would hun.

Pegs i didn't realise you had to be referred again to start tx i thought i would be able just to phone the clinic.    for next year being ur turn again. Also with the egg donation me and dp have spoke about that a lot lately he ain't to keen on me doing but i want to do it and he knows once/if i have another baby am doing it after then.

Di did the boys scream lots after there injections were they ok after them? Is that the 3? Am dreading a getting hers coz last time i was in the docs more than a hr coz she came out in a rash and was burning up within 1min of getting the 2nd jab and screamed so bad her head wouldn't stop shaking.

xx


----------



## Di39

Starry - it was 3 needles they got, they both screamed for about 5mins then they calmed down, they were a bit grumpy last night and they are really sleep today.  I nearly cried cause after the 1st needle went in Kyle started screaming and was looking up at me with pleading eyes as though to say dont let them do this too me!!  Poor Aimee having a bad reaction, must have been terrible for you aswell though, fingers crossed she will be okay with the next lot.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Both Dylan and Blake are on Gaviscon and Carobel (thickener) and dosent seem to be doing anything!  Dylan is only on 60ml now at the hospital so is very hungry they have changed his milk now and he is hasnt been sick but they still  keeping him a couple days to assess.  Mom is here until January but serioulsy Blake is a livewire and we can never sleep when they sleep as Blake is continuously grizzling he sleeps for half hour then awake till next feed so its very tiring and I havent been doing the night shifts as I just cant cope with the fevers and feeling constantly s h i t e!!!! going to GP tomorrow before HV comes and am going to give the HV a earful as why when I told her about D's vomiting and loose stools she is like nah he is fine etc and to carry on with the 150ml we were feeding him when we got told by the paed that D is smaller then B and we are overfeeding him?? we NEVER got any guidelines on what we should be feeding from Midwifes or HV Every single person had a different opinion aaaaargh I get so annoyed once again NHS just irritates me!!!
Anyways so over feeling and talking about this - roll on the time we move to NZ then we get proper care - 2nd rant over.  Anyways off to the GP tomorrow to get them to draw bloods etc from me to see if they can pick up infection etc cos of fevers.  SO OVER THIS!


----------



## Mummy30

Och, just typed a massive post to you sonia. I put so much thought into what i was writing and ive gone and lost it.  That always seems to happen using these laptops, no idea how.

Basically, i was feeling very sad for you and was talking about maybe going private to another doctor??  And i was sending you lots of hugs... and for dylan and blake too of course.

So annoyed i lost it. grrrrrr


----------



## jackabean72

Sonia - My heart goes out to you hun, this should be such a happy occasion.  NHS are a bunch of idiots!!!  I hope that Dylan is out of hospital soon and is back at home where he belongs.  That's good your mum is staying until Jan...i bet she's a really big help to you.  I am thinking of you always

xx


----------



## chucklemuch

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I've not posted for ages, it's been a rollercoaster few weeks. DW and I finally got ourselves sorted out with private treatment at Nuffield in Glasgow. Everyone has been really fab and they actually had a very good match donor for us! DW has had 3 cycles of treatment so far, first one didn't go past day 10 scan as she got OHSS from the drugs. Second cycles was perfect, only used Gonal-F and had exactly the right number and sizes of follicles. Got IUI, but then DW's period came so really gutted. We decided just to get right back on the horse and DW and I went for day 10 scan again on Monday. Looks like there might be too many follicles again, but they were still quite small on Monday, so DW is back down to Glasgow today to see if we're going to get another shot on Friday. Fingers crossed. 
DW and I both took our first BFN pretty hard, it didn't feel like the treatment simply hadn't worked, but felt more like we had actually lost a pregnancy. If things don't work this time, we're going to take a break until January and give DW's ovaries some time off. 
Wish us luck!
C


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quick post to send big hugs to Sonia xxx 

I am trying to sit with my feet up but difficult with Vincent running around!


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey!

Quick post from someone who rarely posts!
I got a BFP last week! So chuffed! It's early days though - early scan next Sunday 28th Nov at the fertility centre - so please cross your fingers for me!

GL xx


----------



## Lainsy

Sorry I haven't posted for ages - have only been having access via mobile and can't post from my mobile.

Sonia sending you lots and lots of   , can't believe the roller coaster time you are having.  Hope both you and Dylan get better real soon.

Geordie Lou congrats on your   - fingers crossed for your scan next Sunday.

AFM not much happening - meet my boss for lunch today.  I go back to work 7 weeks today   .  Just going to make the most of the time I have at home with Jamie while I can!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,






am asking you to pray ,or send up good thoughts for a woman Juliet who has tirelessly tried to help women in our position. She has been an inspiration to me for the last 3 years since my first miscarriage when attending Tx in America,


She is a living advocate for women going for Donor treatment. Clearly it is not a first choice for anyone but after lot of heartache and soul searching we needed to acknowledge we had no option. I remember Dr Hamilton telling me it was my only option and feeling I could scratch his eyes out at the mere suggestion,


Anyhow here we have a woman who tirelessly in her own time voluntarily helps others. She , by donor conception gave birth to a baby boy Raif at 45 and had her beautiful baby daughter Julia one day after her 50th birthday
As you can imagine lots of media controversy about her. Her husband is only 40.


She has been diagnosed with Breast Cancer and is actively recieving  Chemo just now , then lumpec.
tomy and then radiation therapy.She is still so active in helping us despite her health.


Despite her prognosis she is positive and the only reason we would know is because her hair is shaven off . Have to say she has super hats and takes it lightly but it is not .... is it!!!


I don't want anything to happen to a selfless women like Juliet. I was upset thinking all the critics would tell themselves they were right if anything happened to her at her age.


Pegs - darling - thank you, thank you, for just being you! the thought was there !!!!!- precious of you to even think about it !!! xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.
Don't have much time as stuck at school for a parents night tonight and have a ridiculous amount of stuff to do before then.
Sorry for not being around so much.  Nothing really to say.  Just plodding on with things as best I can.

Just wanted to give Sonia some hugs.      What a time you're having of it just now.  Hope you'll look back on all of this in years to come and it will seem like a distant, tiny memory.

Geordie Lou - huge congratulations to you    Love hearing good news x

Chucklemuch - great to hear from you again.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you and your wife   

Speak later
x


----------



## button butterfly

Sonya - What an absolute horrid time you are having!!!!!  I hope things settle soon for you and your babies, you must be sooooo shatterred, soooooo emotionally up and down, this is no way to spend your time as a first time mummy.  I heart goes out to you     

Twinkle - I hope you survive the parents night tonight, hopefully its not too stressful for you and that there are no parents that cause any problems!!!  

Geordie Lou - congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!  

Chucklemuch - you take about your BFN on treatment - you are so right it is very much like you have lost a pregnancy and there definately is a greiving process.  Fingers crossed that every goes well today and your wife gets the go ahead for friday.

Jacka - how you doing??

Starry - I am fine so far ....I think!!!!  Have been busy at work then coming home and crashing on the sofa!

Gwendy - your post didnt half bring a wee tear to my eye! 

 Hiya Mummy30, Lainsy, shortnsweet, roxy - hope you are all well xxx

AFM - dont know what to think this week!!!  Boobs are sore only at night and nausea has gone almost.  Had a few days where I had only one event of a very very small amount of brown discharge and today I had a very small amount of pink  so hmmmmm not sure what to think.  Any you girls experienced this?  Got my scan on monday, think I will be testing like mad over the weekend.

Button


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies quick one went to gp and got re admitted d to summerfield ward!!!! Am going to lose it as is b and mom!!


----------



## peglet

Oh Saffa....

I really didn't expect to read that this morning, this is just awful.  Do they know what is going on?  Seriously I'd be talking about how you could speak to someone about your overall treatment, from your section 6 weeks ago to present day, with you and the health advice for your boys.  It is disgusting that in 2010 someone can be treated so badly.  Why are you back in summerfield, i'm guessing as that's where the problems started?  

I'm sending you big hugs doll, the start of motherhood should not be like this, and in time you will forget all the bad sh!t that's going on.  You're boys will remember nothing of this, and they will not be affected by this at all, but you might, just keep councelling as an option, on the back burner, even if you use them to rant about your treatment.

There must be some kind of Liason officer that you could discuss your health issues/treatment with.

Will post to the rest of you ladies (and lurker gent  ) after ....

  pegs


----------



## Saffa77

I know it's unreal isn't it the thing is they do scans and culture tests and they all normal but my infection markers in my blood show infection all the time hence my fevers but hey don't know where this infection is!! I now hav cystitis but that has nver given me fevers so am now on antibiotics for that but somehow still think there is another underlying it is soooooo annoying

Am hoping to have a another scan today


----------



## abdncarol

Just a really quick note, sorry I'm so rubbish at posting these days but wanted to send Sonia a huge big hug for what you're going through, just seems so unfair.  Like the girls said your gorgeous boys won't remember this and one day it will just be a bad memory for you petal.  
Hiya to everyone else, I do think of you all the time but find it hard to post lately, must try harder though and looking forward to 5th December for a face to face catch up xx


----------



## Di39

Sonia - cant believe your back in hospital again, sending you    .  I agree with the other girls, you should speak to someone about your treatment and all thats happened to you since the birth.  I sent an email to Dr Shetty asking for an explanation as to why I wasnt given a blood transfusion after the birth and instead had to wait until I was on verge of collapse when the boys were 6 weeks old and then got re-admitted to hospital, they are going to discuss my case and Ive a meeting with her next week to discuss the outcome, so might be worth your while contacting her.

Hi to everyone else.

Diane xx


----------



## Saffa77

Dr shetty andvarious doctors come see me and they all agree I'm a mystery case!  So if I complain what do I complain about? As they do all the checks even though it takes them ages but just can't find cause of infection aaaaaargh


----------



## chucklemuch

Hi All
Not good news on Wednesday, another case of OHSS. DW almost inconsolable and beginning to feel like it’s never going to work. Her Mum is trying to help by saying things like ‘there’s always next month’ and ‘well you can’t expect it to work straight away’, which isn’t helping. 
We’re giving her ovaries the month off and going back in January, nothing I’m saying is reassuring her that we will get there eventually – any suggestions?
On top of everything, 2 of her friends and my cousin have just announced that they’re pregnant, one saying ‘we weren’t even trying!’


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi peeps... Guess who??


----------



## Lainsy

We have a new chick posting !!!


----------



## Mummy30

7 bubbles for our new member chick!  haha


----------



## chickadeedee

Thanks for making me soooo welcome


----------



## Lainsy

We like to be nice to the newcomers


----------



## chickadeedee

all,

Thanks for the bubbles - can I have some more please? You all know how I love 'em!!    

Saffa, how's things now honey? We were all thinking of you yesterday at Hoodles. Sending you huge hugs and kisses..     

Hi to everyone else, sorry no personals, got a certain person demanding my time and attention.. Big day today for us, sorry I can't openly say but some of you may know what happened a year ago today..??                


Hugs xx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning

Hiya chickadeedee! Have bumped your bubbles up to 175 is that okay? x

AFM - nothing yet!!!!  getting really anxious about having my 7 week scan on monday, one minute I am positive then the next I am not, its just driving me insane (I am already insane but this is making me worse     )  Hope you are all okay anyhow.

Catch ya later

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

AS usual just a quickie as certain person trying to help me out on the computer

Sons just antd to sed you HUGE hugs and hope you feel better soon

BIG hello to all other ladies hope you are doing ok 

Bloo x


----------



## fionamc

Hi Button, meant to come on earlier (but F had other ideas!) to wish you luck for your scan today.  Anyway, looking forward to hearing how it went and how many you have there!!


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls

   dont know what to think now, just back from scan and measuring only 6wks 2days with the heartbeat slightly slower than expected.  Have done nothing but cry all the way home and preparing myself of a horrid time ahead.  Have to go back to get another scan next monday   .

button


----------



## Lainsy

Oh button    - try to keep positive, baby could just be a slow starter.  Really    for you for next Monday.


----------



## Di39

Button - sending you a   .  Try to keep positive and I hope you get good news on Monday.

  to everyone else.

Diane xx


----------



## jackabean72

Button -    I agree with Lainsy baby is prob just a slow starter, keep thinking    although I know that will be hard to do. 

Saffa - How are the boys? Any update? Sorry if you have already said and i've just missed it.

Di- I can't believe your boys are 4 months already   wow

Chucklemuch - Sorry to hear about you and DW's OHSS problems, i'm sorry I can't offer any advice as it's not something I ever suffered from.  I hope that your break over the xmas season will help you both to try and relax and start again fresh in jan   

Hello to everyone else...too many of us to name - hope you are all ok?

AFM- Not been sleeping well at all over the past few nights, baby is so active at night it takes me ages to fall over then when I do i'm up every hour for a pee lol.  DH keeps asking when will she be here...i think he expects me to know when she's going to arrive   .  He's sweet really, he's getting mega excited and nervous.  I feel like today has passed me by as I only got up at 1.30  , still not even dressed although maybe I should make a start as DH will be home from work and wonder why i'm still in my pj's.  Spoke to my mum last night and she's coming up a week 2moro...I can't believe that will be 1st Dec!!!!  Mummy and Mrs Coops i'm going to PM you for your mobile numbers and I will text you both to let you know when Miss Geekie makes her appearance.   

Jxx


----------



## gmac2304

girlies, sorry I ain't posted in ages but work have banned FF - can you believe it anyway, will try & get a proper post done in the next few days, but in the meantime, got a cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeky request...

http://www.photoshopscotland.com/photosales/photodetailsform.html?id=54518

Kyle's photo is in today's Evening Express for the Christmas Wishes competition. If you aren't voting for anyone else, can you please vote for my wee angel?? The number is 0901 736 0076 and his 3-digit code is 092.

Thanks squirlies...
MrsC xxooxx


----------



## fionamc

I am so sorry to hear your scan was not all positive and a great experience Button.  Hopefully the embie just took a wee bit longer to implant.  Hope too the slightly slower heartbeat was just that and nothing to worry about.  Were the clinic giving you any indication if they were worried?  Hope the week passes by quickly and your symptoms get stronger to reassure you.


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Buttons sweetheart - thats not much a deficit is it sizewise?? . You are very early on in your precious pregnancy




so pls don't worry overly so. Know thats a daft thing to say ...you have come so far . But I have read too many 


stories to date like yours where it turns out fine in the end. The baba just emplants  late + grows at the rate he/she needs to


develop. Please hang in there honey. I know a week is a sentence but it will come good i hope +    My DH and I


got a sh*te scan machine at first it never actually picked up the baba but another scan showed it quite clearly to


be alive and kicking there. We, my DH and I are thinking you       


Jacq x x x


----------



## abdncarol

Buttons what Gwendy and the other girls have said makes sense, really hope it's nothing and that your precious little bundle will be fine next week.  I remember dreading every single scan I had when I was pregnant with Eva, would never look until I could see a heartbeat and would cry as just always expected bad news.  Be strong petal and keep thinking positively that this little one is just fine in mummy's tummy, sending you big hugs.
Hello to everyone else, got to go and start Mike's tea so just a quickie.  Have voted Mrs Coops xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Button -    really hope its nothing to worry about and just a slow starter!!  I too know that exact feeling of worry at every scan!  

As for me finally at home from hospital and am HOPING i dont go back!!! seriously playing with my mind all this!  I had a very bad bout of Cystitis and stayed in for 5 days - now on antibiotics for another 2-3 weeks as also have a small 3cm remainder of haemotoma which could also be causing all the problems on the outside of my uterus.  I have now in total been on antibiotics since they were born and they will be 6 weeks tomorrow!!! Just want to feel myself again and not tired all the time.  

hi to all else sorry not gone back to read so no more personals.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Soooo glad you're home again Saffa with your gorgeous boys, just keep getting better honey, you've really been through the mill xx


----------



## starrynight

Button try and think positive i know it aint easy tho and as gwendy said it all depends on scanner and who is doing it. I hope the next wk flys by for you hunnie am sure if u search n here u will find some positive stories.xx   

Sonia glad ur back home with your boys and ur feeling a bit better. Does oh start back to wrk moro?

Carol i think i saw u today in mothercare.

Hello to everyone else sorry cant do personals.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello 

button - just echoing what everyone else has said... really hope your little one is just having an off day and things will be fine come next scan   

mrscoops - a r*****s strip for me and daddy                      

saffa - so glad your home... im afriad having twins means you are tired ALL the time!!!  Seriously tho, take it easy as much as you can, put your feet up with coffee at every quiet moment, be prepared in your head regarding bottles etc and manage your time as best as you can.  Glad you are feeling better, lets hope you stay at home this time.   

AFM - had a terrible weekend full of stress, tears and arguments.... weekends seem to be like that now. I was glad when this morning came. Having a tough time with DS1 but trying to get back onto the right track with him with the help of SWs. Twins are very hard work too, i never get a minute to myself and was ready to walk out on sunday.  We are doing our livingroom up, top to bottom, new carpet, sofa, curtains, skirting boards, lights... EVERYTHING.. and its stressful as wanting as much done before the xmas tree goes up.  But hey ho... C is saying more words every day.... her newest word is spider and A is still babbling away in his own language!!  He is more into action songs and throwing things and she is more into dancing and playing quietly on her own! Very typical girl and boy i have!!  got them a play kitchen for their xmas... the box is massive and is taking up my hallway!  And i now have their slide box in my downstairs loo and their trampoline too!!


----------



## fionamc

So glad to hear you are home with your 3 boys and mum Saffa.  Bit of a nightmare start you have had as a mummy but hope it is all uphill from now on.  I have a UTI at the moment (don't think I have had one before and it is blinking uncomfortable).


----------



## Saffa77

yes its very uncomfortable but im on the antibiotics now for over a week and last 3 days getting the burning sensation again AAAAARGH dont tell me they not working.  If this infection comes back then there must be an underlying issue like im not emptying my bladder properly as always feels like it when i go to the loo, so feels like urine retention and that could mean why i keep getting the infections as there is always a bit of urine that stays behind in bladder?  Dont know but if this happens again i want to see a urologist cant afford all these antibiotics all the time!  so annoying i tell ya


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Button can only copy what all other ladies have been saying and send you   

Jacka exciting time for you - it will come round so quickly x

Saffa so glad you are back home with your boys - they are gorgeous - hope you feel 100% soon take care of yourself.

Mummy30 - Can totally related as we have been getting our roof fixed in the livingroom (neighbour flooded us few months back) so have had to totally clean our livingroom and in a 2 bed flat not easy to fit all your livingroom into the space we have - will be glad when it is all over an fixed been so depressing    - once sorted and back to n ormal will have to think of getting xmas tree up (fun with L going about!!!!)  L coming on with his speaking too and seems to say "hiya" to all that he sees   

Bloo x


----------



## fionamc

Hi, 
Sorry to post with just a question!  I am starting to think about Christmas presents for the kids    and I just wondered (Mummy30 or anyone else who has one), with the Bounce and Spin Zebra, does it bounce and spin on it's own batteries or does the child have to bounce and spin it?  Just wondering if it bounces and spins, is it quite gentle?  Wouldn't want it chucking F off, bucking bronco style (with her having just the one hand).  
Thanks


----------



## Mummy30

fiona - the child has to bounce it!!  With their weight it goes down and springy. It doesnt bounce that much and the child has to spin it too.  The batteries are for the music and sounds only.


----------



## abdncarol

hiya, Eva really likes her Zebra Fiona and she controls how much it spins etc.  Sonia hope you get much better soon, it's just so unfair  you're having to go through all this.
Starry sorry I didn't see you in Mothercare, was harrassed looking for tops to go under Eva's blouses to keep her cosy but didn't get anything.  
Button be thinking about you petal, all here behind you hoping that everything is perfect at Monday's scan.
Mummy, honestly Mike and I argue more since we've had Eva than we ever did, think it's just the tiredness and everything is harder when you have a little one to think about....or two little ones in your case.  Mike thinks just taking care of Eva is hard enough, never mind trying to do the housework, washing, ironing, etc on top of that.  We're hoping to decorate our bedroom before Xmas but still trying to get the right paint colour sorted.  Hoping Mike will do it when I'm out meeting you lovely ladies in a couple of weeks.  Got a new bed, curtains, lights etc all bought.

Hello to everyone I've missed, big hugs to all.

All fine here, Eva had her MMR jab yesterday, seems okay but poor babes has conjunctivitis, just bathing her eyes with water.  It's just after her having the cold.  She is waking during the night too, is fine if just cuddled on her rocking chair but cries as soon as we put her back in bed and if I try to take her in with me in the spare bedroom she just snoozes and moves around like a flea.  So very tired and hoping she will get back to her good sleeping routine soon.  
Had a fall out with my sister today, she is just such hard work.  Fell out with me because I hadn't phoned her and said all I cared about was myself and Eva.  I asked why she couldn't call me but she thinks we should all run after her,. just about her always wanting to be centre of attention.  She is such hard work, hasn't drank for a week so that's good but she is nearly 50 years old and needs to grow up, I ended up phoning her back as I hate arguments and worry about my mum as she is 75 and doesn't need this rubbish.  Families!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Anyway, me and Eva just having a day in the house today, hate driving in this weather.  Madam just out of her pjs and dressing gown and going around in her nappy.  Away to get her dressed now.
Sorry for being a bit of a me note, just wanted to vent about my sister.
xxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Carol - people like your sister dont tend to think of others (I know cause my big brother sounds a little like her).  He is a manic depressive and boy oh boy is he selfish at times, I had for many years worried and helped him and given things to him only for him to complain about faults etc. There was one point I had just found out one of my friends had committed suicide and he turned up to visit and I had explained that I wasnt feeling up to visit because of this but he continued to talk about him and his brain etc.  My mum and dad are forever helping him out (I suppose that is what parents do) but all I want to do is go and shake him and tell him to sort himself out cause no-one else can.  So I really do (in some ways) feel your pain     and you are quite right in asking her in why she cant phone. 

Mummy - gosh your life is sounding very hectic and stressful, I hope everything settles down soon for you and your christmas tree is put up in the living room (and not to the trampoline in the toilet)  have a    from me!!!

Saffa - so pleased to hear you are home and    things settle and sort out soon.

AFM - Cant believe it is only wednesday... Did alot of crying monday night and tuesday morning.  Didnt go into work in the end, glad I didnt as the boss (who knows) answered the phone and all I could do was cry, she must've thought what the hell do I have hear!!!  Managed to tell her it was me and what the scan said.  So thought I would've been strong enough to go to work but my mind was and still definately all there.  Anyhoo I have been sitting on the computer off and on the past 2 days and I am bored.  Did alot of shredding yesterday of old bank statements etc and plan to do some more this afternoon ....if I can be bothered.  Mum phoned last night to see how I was feeling (didnt know anything about the scan) told her my scan was next week.  As much I am hoping that things are going to be a more positive scan on monday I am so scared.  wish I can press a fast forward button.  Nevermind - thanks for your lovely messages girls it really does help.  xxxx

Button


----------



## abdncarol

Thanks button for understanding re my sister, it really does get me down and I get so frustrated about it.  never mind Mike, Eva and I are away Saturday for 2 nights to Dalmahoy Hotel so we're looking forward to that.
Oh Button I so understand how worried you are, honestly petal every single scan (and I had many) with Eva I was always thinking the worst.  I had a bleed and thought that was it, once I could start using the doppler I was obsessed with it and would freak if I couldn't find the heartbeat right away.  It really is a worrying time, those precious babies have a lot to answer for re our nerves.  I just so so hope that everything is fine and your little one is growing just as she/he should.  Monday will feel like a million miles away for you right now, totally understand that too.  Just sending you so much positive thoughts. xx


----------



## button butterfly

Awwww thanks!!!  You just enjoy your weekend away cause you deserve it!!!!    

Button


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Mummy and Carol - think I will get her the zebra (just a shame it is out of stock at Tesco and I could have doubled up my vouchers for it.  Never mind, plenty more I can spend them on!)

Sorry you are having such a hard time with your sister Carol.  You are right though, families...!  My family is very small but I try hard to avoid being in my dad's company at special ocassions as he always seems to manage to make me end up in tears.  That is good news that she hasn't had a drink in a week though, so maybe she was taking her withdrawal symptoms out on you on the phone, though doesn't make it any easier.  Has she tried to stop before?  Hope Eva feels better soon but glad she coped well with her MMR.  Hope the weather improves so it isn't too stressful for you driving to Edinburgh and you have a lovely weekend.

  to Button and Mummy for the stress you are both under at the moment.    everything is looking much more positive for you come Monday Button.  

All ok here really.  Still feeling the effects of my UTI at times, although the antibacterials (? don't know how they differ from antibiotics) seem to be starting to make a difference.  We also seem to have adopted our new neighbours 3 year old a lot of the time.  It is good for E to have someone to play with but I usually take a wee bit of me time when F has her afternoon sleep and plonk E in front of the TV/DVD.  Can't really do this with the 2 of them and end up stopping them squealing/turning the hifi up full blast etc, so F can sleep.

Hiya everyone else.  Hope you are all well!  Just remembered,  FFF any news?


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Got a negative test, not due AF till Monday but i'll prob test again at the weekend...

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi  
How we all doing?

FFF, sorry to hear it wasn't good news, hugs x

Sorry (as always) no time for personals, I've a little lady wanting me to build a snowman, tbh, I feel like poo and want to encourage her to watch DVD's instead.. Plans for the weekend are going well, although DH's folks are snowbound at home so not sure if they'll make it up for the celebrations..   

Tesco here so best go!! 

Hugs to all and take care in the snow! 

Chickadeedee xx


----------



## abdncarol

FFF, so sorry to hear your news, sending you big hugs petal xx


----------



## Mummy30

FFF - sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Saffa77

FFF -    hopefully next time will be your time!

Hi to all else.  

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

FFF sorry to hear your result    for you!


----------



## fionamc

FFF - sorry to hear the tests have been negative so far but is it still before your OTD?  You don't seem to have lost all hope yet!


----------



## Gwendy

FFF - hang in there hun - not your OTD is it  Still thinkin of you  


Last night my husband + I lay in bed at 12 ish. I found myself saying to him "is that a baby crying ...maybe it's a cat!! -found myself looking outside the window to see if it was a wee moggie left outside in the snow. It wasn't ....my neighbour had clearly given birth earlier than expected.Was preparing myself for her due date next week.  We both knew after a while... nothing said ...just listened to the quiet muffled sound of a newborn baby through our bedroom walls. Found myself with loads of emotions, firstly Oh wonder who you are baby ...boy or a girl? ...then long silence. Our baby was due next week...wonder what you were??


Feel mixed up ...angry at people with gifts who rant about nothing... then need to remind myself that sometimes nothing is important to other people. Signing off as I could scream!!!!!! have a feeling in my stomach that I could literally explode at irrelevance!!! then remind myself this is a fertility(infertility) website and I shouldn't be feeling like this


----------



## button butterfly

Gwendy - just couldnt read and run!!  I have to remind you that this website is for you to vent your anger and frustration  whenever you feel it - we all have been through differrent experiences of emotions etc and this website is a blessing.  As I am sure you have realised that speaking to friends who have no problems with fertility about your problems etc they really cant understand what it is like to really want a child so much as they have already got pregnant or children so it would be absolutely impossible to understand that starvation.  Hope you feel better soon      

Take care 

button


----------



## Gwendy

Buttons thanks  Feel bit embarrassed now about my rant. Everything seems worse or bigger in the middle of the night somehow.Just need a good sleep x


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy    - i can imagine how you  must be feeling but like button said this is exactly why we post here to rant rant rant as much as you want!  THinking of you xx

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls

oh gwendy, its going to be a tough week for you but stay strong and come on here as often as you need to. We are here to listen xx  

Fed up with this weather now... its lovely to see DS1 having fun in it with his pal but i cant get out. Well, i can but too scared to!!  Twins winter boots havent arrived yet either.

Looking forward to my xmas tree going up on wednesday and my dad visiting... if he can get up that is.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies  Just a quickei as per usual have a little person "trying" to help me on the computer. FFF - sorry not your time this time    chin up take care and stay positive.

Gwendy - Just gotta send you loadsa cuddles as nothing else I can say      hope you feel better soon.

I am crap at personals as get no peace nowadays but as always thinking of you all

Bloo x


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy, huge   .  You were obviously preparing yourself for the difficult situation of having a newborn next door as of next week and for the baby to have come early came as a shock.  Such a difficult time and situation for you anyway, but particularly so, as your baby was due at the same time. More   

Button - thinking about you today and    all is ok.  Hope you live somewhere that means you will get to the hospital ok.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## twinkle123

Hello lovely ladies
Sorry I've not been around much recently.  Lots going on just now - too much to try beginning to explain!  Just wanted you all to know I'm still thinking about you.

Another day off school today.  Can't believe I'm saying this but really want to get to work as I've got so much to do.  Typical, everything I need is still at school.  Grrr!!!  Will see what tomorrow brings!   
x


----------



## fionamc

Carol/Peglet - hope you are now both snuggled up at home with your wee girls and DH's!  We have only left the house once since Thursday (apart from the garden), so really needing this snow to go now but I am assuming the roads out and about are scary?  Hope you enjoyed your weekends away.

Glad to hear you had a lovely time for your poppet's birthday at the weekend Chick.  Shame that the inlaws couldn't make it though.  You will just need to have another wee party with them once the weather improves!

How is it going Saffa?  You said the boys were going a wee bit longer between feeds now - hopefully that is during the night too?  Are you feeling a bit more like yourself again?

Mummy30 - hope you are not going absolutely demented trying to keep your 3 entertained in this weather!  Did you get the boots for A and C yet?  We put plastic bags on F's feet to go out into the snow as have no boots yet.  Can't even order online as don't know what size she is and am assuming the crabbit woman who usually delivers our parcels won't be delivering at the moment anyway.  Hope your dad gets up on Wed.

Twinkle - hopefully at least some of the 'lots going on just now' is good stuff!  DH is enjoying being off school.  He did go in for the morning on Fri though, so this is his 1st day not in I suppose.  Roads not looking very great here and it is snowing again at the moment.


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya

Just back from scan and baby is still there, has grown almost twice its size since I saw it last monday and it has a lovely strong heartbeat ...phew!!!  Still not measuring up to my weeks but consultant says they are happy with everything and now I have to go see my GP.  Didnt know what to think or do as I was expecting bad news.  Sooooo happy baby bean is still there and want her/him to stay.  Thanks for your supportive messages from last week girls xxxx

Button


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Fiona - yes boys are going for longer now 4 hours so not too bad!  things feeling like they are getting more under control,  I am feeling better yes and definately more like myself but still on antibiotics until Saturday so fingers crossed I dont get my fevers again or cystitis when I finish them.  I still get that feeling on and off of not emptying bladder properly.  DP started work today in this weather!!  so now its my mom and I alone during day and night shifts.  Then in January ill be all by myself.  How is this weather i have serious cabin fever would love to go for a walk or out to union square or something aaargh does my head in.  

Hope you all well

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Woohoo gr8 news button!! You must be so pleased I'm sure your little one will grow from strength to strength. Its good to hear some good news on a miserable day like this. 

Gwendy - I hope u are ok hun, well as well as can be expected. Can't imagine how hard it is for u but just know we are thinking about u and dh. Come on anytime for a rant. 
Saffa- so good to hear B and D are doing better with feeds. Hope Byron had a good day at his new job despite the weather. 

Hello to everyone else, not the best with personals. 

AFM - just back from midwife, got high blood pressure so wants me to go see her next tues again. Beginning to get a little stressed with this weather and the fact my mum might not get up from glasgow due to this weather!! No wonder my bp is high. DH says to try and relax but that's easier said than done. Had back ache and a little cramp for past few days, so maybe things r on the move??

J xx


----------



## fionamc

Brilliant news Button!!  I actually had a wee stalk of your posts after posting and saw what you were saying about the REALLY smelly patient and retching, so I kind of felt the news was going to be good!  We had a Chinese doc in the surgery I worked in and his concoctions at lunch time nearly always made me retch in the early days!

Saffa, so glad to hear you are feeling more like yourself again and it does take a while to get into some kind of routine but once you have, it does get a bit easier (well it does with a baby and young child).


----------



## fionamc

Jacka - I would be a bit worried too if I had a baby imminently due in this weather!  Hopefully the snow will be away by the time baby C makes her appearance (lovely name by the way!)  They must not be too worried about your blood pressure I hope or surely they would have had you back before a week?  Hope your mum gets up ok.


----------



## Saffa77

Button - our posts must of crossed!  YAY so happy for you you  must be on cloud 9 dont worry too much about size at this stage - now you can relax phew!

Jacka - oh no hope your mom can make it to you asap!  and hope the snow stays away for baby C.


Sx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Sorry girls this is a me post 

 I GOT A BFP !!!!!
 
I just did a clearblue digital and it says "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" - O M G !!!!!​


----------



## Saffa77

FFF - well done chick!!! BFP BFP BFP!!


Sx


----------



## fionamc

Excellent news FFF!    

So all hope was not lost!  Honestly, don't worry about AF type cramps, I had them every month until I was at least 5 months.

Two bits of good news on here today!


----------



## jackabean72

Wow FFF!!! Gr8 news I'm loving all the happy news today. 
Xx


----------



## twinkle123

Congratulations FFF!!!    
xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Congrats to FFF and well done to Button too! Yay!!!   


Big waves to everyone else. So much to do......


----------



## Mummy30

FFF - YAY... thats fantastic...... you must be over the moon, goes without saying really doesnt it!!! CONGRATS....

button - what great news and such a relief... clever bubba growing nicely for mummy. 

Jacka -i did notice that you mentioned Cs name but i wasnt sure if you meant to or it was a slip of the tongue so i didnt mention it... but seeing as everyone else has, its a lovely name. Very cute and girly xx  Cant believe you have 12 days to go!!  Try not to stress too much, you dont want to get too high a blood pressure but you know that anyway.  

EDIT - actually i think it was one of your ** pals who mentioned it!

Anyone got their tree up yet?


----------



## chickadeedee

Yay!!! FFF, that's fantastic news!!!

Jackie, I seem to have missed C's name, send me a PM please!! x


----------



## chickadeedee

Morning all..

A very me me me post now...

:)   But a certain little lady came home to live with us a year ago today


----------



## chickadeedee

I didn't quite get the graphics how I wanted them but you get the gist!!


----------



## Mummy30

ok.... so ill admit... i wondered who chickadeedee was... then i remembered!!  Stuck in the house you see. brain gone dead.  Such a special day for you to celebrate.  People celebrate birthdays, christmasses, easters but to celebrate on this day is extra special and so personal. enjoy your day xx


----------



## chickadeedee

It's me!!!! LOL xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Woohoo what a gr8 day to be celebrating. What's the plans for today then chickadee?? Xx


----------



## Di39

Huge congratulations to Button and FFF on your BFP's.

Chickadee - congratulations to you too, hope you have a wonderful day of celebrations with your little one.

To all the mummys on here can I ask at what age you started weaning your little ones?

Hi to everyone else.

Diane x


----------



## starrynight

Woohoo button ur little beany is growing nicely hope you can relax now.

FFF     WOOHOO congrats was this a natural cycle or were u on clomid?

Chickadee a special day for a special girl   .

Di i aint started yet but am goin to soon i have tried a with a couple of things or should i say my mum did lol My sis started her little one at about 14wks because she thought she needed it (she wasnt drinking her milk) and she was alot more settled when she started and cant get enough of it.

xx


----------



## peglet

Oh My goodness, so much has happened on here, and i'll try and do personals, and i'm really sorry if i miss you out, but it's not no purpose, my brain is still frozen!

Button -    glad everything is looking good.
FFF - Congrats on you BFP
Saffa - Glad you are back home with your boys
Chick - Milestone indeed, enjoy st. Andrews day....  
carol - glad you made it home safe - what was THAT like!
Gwendy -    to you, as previous have said, FF board is a ranting place too.....
Jacka - final countdown - i too missed the C name, but i'll wait until her "official" announcment
Twinkle - hope you get to school soon, after a day or so i'm guessing it's not that much fun.
mummy30- your making me laugh, i can tell you are chomping at the bit to get your tree up.
Mrs Coops - what's witht he banning of FF at work (only time i'm on here!)
Di - is started weaning bubbles at 17 weeks as she was a boob monster, however if i had my time again, i probably have offered her a bottle.  it hasn't done her any harm and she is a wee human dustbin.  This is the fun stage.....if you have time batch puree and freeze, and a good variety of savoury and sweet.  Anabel Karmel does some fab books.

Sorry if i've missed anyone.

Right - as some of you know i'm now on the book of face, however, i don't know your REAL names... so i havent' accepted some of you yet.  could you perhaps type your initials on here, then i know who you are......  

Glad to be home after being snowed in... looking back it was fun, but at the time it was rather nerve racking.  Some people hospitatily was amazing, a real community spirit.  People offering to put us up in their lodges..... very humbling.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Jacka - I have noticed C's name mentioned on ** a few times, so I hope it wasn't a slip of the tongue!   

Di - the HV I had for baby massage (who I knew personally and respected her advice, advised not to wean b4 17 and a half weeks.  Apparently too early weaning can lead to some types of digestive probs later in life but don't know how much truth there is in that?).  With E I started as SOON as he was 17 and a half weeks, as like Peglet's LO, he was a boob monster!  With F, I waited until she was 6 months as I wanted to do baby led weaning.  This worked well for her as she was not such a hungry baby.

And still it snows....


----------



## Lainsy

Button so chuffed for you   .  Hope you can now try and relax and look forward to your next scan and enjoy being pregnant.  I did check on here on Monday but couldn't post as was on my mobile!!

FFF - huge congrats on your   

Di - I weaned Jamie at around 5 months.  Each baby is different so just go with your instincts.  Best buy ever is Annabel Karmel's New Complete Baby & Toddler Meal Planner - I got it off Amazon and it has great recipes.  Definately cook in batches and freeze - saves you a lot of time!

Chick - what a fantastic milestone for you.  It's been an amazing year and just the first of many many years of happiness for you and dh.

Mummy30 - I see on ** you got your tree up!  It's not fair I want to get all my decorations up but waiting to get our sitting room finished.  All the plastering and paintwork has been done, just waiting on new carpet to arrive and be fitted but that's going to take 7-10 days   .
  Other than that not much happening.  Glad everybody that was away got home safe and sound.  I hate travelling in this weather and wont drive in it unless I absolutely have to.  Just hope it hurry up and melts as starting to feel couped up - haven't met up with my friends for a week now and we usually meet up 3 times a week and also didn't get to swimming lessons on Sunday with Jamie   .

Oh and Jamie now has tooth number 3 through - think number 4 may be through by tomorrow or certainly not long as I can see it too


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Quick message from me to say well done Button and Congrats FFF xxx

Hope everyone is doing well and not too fed up of this snow!!!!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi folks,




FFF - OMG - fantastic news on your BFP - congratulations   . Buttons - great news too hun - what a relief for you  . Chickadee congrats on little one's first year with you   


Lots of happy news . Here's to 2011 and lots more celebrations all round  


J x


----------



## Mummy30

Oh girls... im really struggling today.

I dont know how much more of this school closure rubbish i can put up with.  Its fine here... snow yes but not that much.  The twins are driving me round the bend, climbing everywhere, theyve already pulled the tree down, they scream and hang onto my legs all the time so i cant get anything done, they literally wreck the place. A is currently crying cause i took the dolls house away as they were using it as a step onto the sofa. They still throw all their food, ive got DS1 refusing to do his homework... i just wanna curl up and leave them to do whatever they want. Ive got a headache and my house is a mess. 

And the frigging school shuts.  Now, when i was working i drove in FAR worse than this, ive looked at the trafficscotland live eye webcams of the road and i cant see what the problem is.  Other people make it into work why cant the teachers?? a lot of DS1s school teachers live local anyway....  PS sorry susan!!!!!  

Just needed a rant.


----------



## peglet

i've just been a super numpty   
managed to get 3 tickets for the last saturday for the edinburgh tatoo, paid and got my confirmation email, then hit me like a frying pan that that's in fact DH cousins wedding day.....

don't know what to do, wether to buy another 3 for the previous saturday and try and sell the 3 i'm made a mistake with or try and exchange..... they're not answering their phones, and i've tried to email with nothing........

what a dunderheed!!!

Pegs.


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - I'm at work today.  Took almost 2 1/2 hours to get here though and I have to say the roads are extremely scary.  Couldn't see the road most of the way and then the blizzards started!  Can honestly say I've never seen it that bad between the Toll of Birness and Mintlaw in the 11 years I've been travelling up and down.  We're only open for S3-6 but if most of your DS1's teachers live locally there's no reason why the school should be shut. The headteacher should know that they can get there!!!

Hope your day improves....
x


----------



## starrynight

Mummy30 i can only imagine how hard it all is for you and the school being off must be a nitemare at least if they were open you  would only have the twins to deal with. Can r not go out to play for a while or will he try and entertain the twins so u can sit and have a cup of tea n peace.

Pegs did u manage to cancel tickets?

Twinkle ur brave driving in that snow lol

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Ladies,

Thanks so much for all your lovely comments on my BFP.

Still can't quite beleive it but i've been to the doc and have been given EDD of 11th August - eeek.  Also got first midwife appointment on 16th December, didn't think i'd have to wait that long but there busy bees.

So this is how i'm feeling - is this normal at 4 weeks - seems so much for only being so far along:-

Feel really sick though not been sick yet
Either starving or feel sick
Hot flushes
Cramping
Tiredness - tired all the time
Heartburn - only got one bottle from the doc yesterday but that won't last me long 



Hope everyone is dandy.

Flo 

xx


----------



## starrynight

FFF yip defo all normal lol Apart from i didnt get heartburn till later on ice poles helped my heartburn but saying that they were my craving. Ya ur due date is when i was due A. Was this naturally or have i missed that u were havin tx?

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Starry,

Concieved naturally - yipeee 

Am chuffed but soooooooo nervous and not sure quite what or how to feel yet.  When I talk about it, its like I'm talking about someone else lol

xx


----------



## jackabean72

FFF- I agree with starry all normal signs  I didn't have heartburn but indigestion. A summer baby yipeee, I bet its just totally made ur xmas. I know I'm especially looking forward to xmas now our little one is nearly here. 

Jxx


----------



## starrynight

Jacks not long to go now!! Oh how exciting i am guessing ur little one will be 7lb 9oz and she will arrive next tuesday!!! Am sure i thought it would be b4 then but i have changed my mind now lol. U getting any twinges? I tried everything from 38wks to get A to come but nothing worked lol.

Fff its amazing aint it you and button will be goin thro it all togethor coz you are both due within wks of each other.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

That's a nice weight starry, I would like that. I've had back ache past two days comes and goes the whole day but nothing regular. I'm gonna have a whole fresh pineapple 2moro lol and going out for a curry tonight. Its DH's grandparents golden anniversary today so its a big family thing hope snow stays off. 

Xx


----------



## peglet

Jacka

my guess

Arrival 12th (my birthday) or 13th (bubbles birthday)
Gender ; girl    
time: 1342
weight  8lbs 4oz

Pegs
(who couldn't change the tickets - and bought more - hoping to sell wrong tickets to her big sis!)


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Wow loadsa news but so chuffed it's happy news.  Congrats FFF so so chuffed for you excellent news. 
Button so releived for you also and glad that everythng was okay with the scan and bubba doing well.

Saffa - Glad you are feeling better and the boys are thriving.

Chick - Enjoy your celebrations.
Jacka - Glad you are still feeling okay - exciting when wee one is due   

Mummy30 sending you huge hugs I have been couped up as well and not eay with a wee one lest alone 2 and DS1 - take care and look after yourself.

Sorry pants at remember you all - but as always thinking of you all

Bloo x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Morning Ladies,

Well I had to dig the car out today, wasn't too happy coz am only 4 weeks and and getting myself in a tiz that something might go wrong.

I got my first midwife appointment on 16th December but can anyone tell me what to expect?

Also how far on before you get your first scan?

Cheers Girls.

Love to all 

xx


----------



## Di39

FFF - you usually get first scan around 12 weeks, however if you have had treatment at fertility centre in Aberdeen previously they will usually give you a scan at 7 weeks even though its a natural pregnancy.

Hi to everyone else.

Diane x


----------



## chickadeedee

I hate the snow!!! And we have about 18 inches of the bloody stuff in places... Argh!!

Sorry for the me, me, me rant!!

Hope everyone else is surviving ok xxx


----------



## Mummy30

chick - im so fed up with the snow now, im so miserable stuck in. I cant get 3 kids out and about. May try tomorrow but im not that enthusiastic about it.  Its soooo icy here now. the roads were ok til today and DP said they are bad round the town here. Ive not touched my car at all. Plus if i move it i will lose my space as no one parks in the car park as its down a steep hill so its grab a space at the top when you can. ARRGGHHHH.


----------



## jackabean72

Its a me post sorry. Been having pains all day so called hospital wasn't sure if waters had gone so they asked me to come in and check. Got an internal to check and membranes/waters were bulging but still in tact however she discovered I was 4cm dialted!!! Wow what a shock it was to me!! Been sent home as contractions aren't strong enough or 3 in 10mins. Needless to say I don't think I will be at lunch on sunday lol. Will be texting mummy30 and mrscoops when miss geekie does make her appearance. 

Speak soon xx


----------



## fionamc

Jacka - how exciting!!!  And to get to 4cms without really noticing is brilliant!  Hope there is no more snow now so you can get in to Aberdeen reasonably easily and thank gooodness your mum got here when she did!  However, if she is born tomorrow or Saturday, is there really any reason you can't make lunch on Sunday?!!!   

Hi Alexine, congratulations on your pregnancy and what a worrying time you have had!  Sorry I can't be of any help re Dr. Grays (I'm not sure that anyone on here has experience of it?) but I wonder if maybe Aberdeen might be the nearest 'full' maternity hospital.  I saw mention of Dr Grays recently on the local noticeboard of Netmums, maybe try asking there too?  Hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## Mummy30

jacka - on my... ive a new mobile with a new number... but ive still got my old one so my phone is on!!!! woooo hoooooo..... so excited


----------



## gmac2304

Jacka - TOLD you u wouldn't make lunch on Sunday!  good luck chick - am waiting patiently 4 the news! xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh jacks am soooooooo excited for you cant wait to hear ur news xx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh Jacka.  Getting excited here for you    Can't wait to hear your news
x


----------



## Gwendy

Jacka,  not long now pet  We'll be glued to our screens over next few days for news  


J x


----------



## chickadeedee

Oh how exciting Jacka!! Can't wait for the news... Who's doing the announcement??

How is everyone doing in this weather?? I've seen a few statuses on **, think we're all as pee'd off as each other! Cabin fever has deffo set in.. I have not left the village in over a week, but I am getting out later to Tesco - can hardly contain my excitement!! And then later if the roads are ok I'm going to have dinner with some friends and then see a band.. 

Keep safe peeps!  

Chickadeedee xxx


----------



## Lainsy

So excited for you Jacka - looking forward to hearing the announcement of baby's safe arrival !   

Hey chick - definately going mad.  Poor Jamie hasn't seen anyone other than me and dh for over a week - I am missing my social life!!      How exciting getting out to Tesco


----------



## Gwendy

Aaargh!!!1 - pipe burst!!!. Plumber can't make it until this avo. He said it was -19 in Aberdeen and he inundated with calls ....hey ho!


----------



## chickadeedee

Oh no Gwendy!!! Hope it gets sorted soon...

Celebrating my trip out in 8 days with mulled wine!! Rock'n'roll eh??!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

CABIN FEVER DELUXE!!!!  LOL

Gwendy oh no re:  pipes what a nightmare hope mr Plumber can come soon!

Jacka - ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how exciting good luckx cant wait to hear your news!

B dosent stop crying today LOL and nothing we do can calm him down he is a very intense baby!  dont know what to do so have left him to cry its been half an hour now and he is still crying he only keeps quiet when he has his bottle - is this normal ?!?! Mummy?   

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

saffa... that does seem a long time for him to be crying, he is still very little.  does he have a dummy?? do you think he stops crying as he is having milk or because the sucking soothes him?? Have you tried keeping him tightly snuggled in a blanket? ermmmmm not sure what else to suggest? if it was me and ive tried everything i can think of i would be calling my HV. Has he been diagnosed with colic or anything?  Have you thought about hungry baby milk?    How is his sleeping pattern/routine??  

jacka - my phone has been silent so i take it theres no news... ppppppppuuuuuuuuussssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

gwendy - oh my a pipe burst....  did you get it sorted?


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all just a short post to say hope everyone is ok and surviving this awful weather!!!!

Take care all when out and about!

xx


----------



## Saffa77

mummy - hi he has always been a big crier - he sleeps then before he even opens his eyes he stays swinging his arms around and stretching and groaning etc then its screeching until he has the bottle!  Then he usually goes back to sleep after a feed but not always there are sometimes 2 feeds where he has no sleep and just cries etc nothing we do calms him for over 10 mins, we have tried everything - and he is only happy when being rocked or eating LOL.  I have a fisher price swing and he loves that but dont want to keep him in there the whole day as that will just create bad habits!  He is a really busy baby. I wonder if its colic or reflux as after a feed he moans and groans and stretches etc for about 10 mins before falling asleep and if he dosent sleep after a feed it is a nightmare as have to rock him etc for hours sometimes for about 1.5 hours!  very tiring.  Have asked the HV but they useless as everthing always seems ok to him just like D was ok before landing up in Hospital?!!  Have a 6 week check up next week will ask GP

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Good Luck Jacka - thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mummy30

announcement announcement..........................
 
Jacka gave birth to baby Charlotte at 1740 tonight. She is gorgeous and weighs 6lbs 15oz. Mum and baby are fine but tired as been at hospital since 7pm last night.

CONGRATULATIONS to Jacka and her DH on the safe arrival of your precious girl xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251798.0


----------



## gmac2304

ach Bev, u beat me to it!!!   

anyhoo,   to Jacka & DH!  and welcome to the world Charlotte...

       

xxooxx


----------



## starrynight

Congrats to jacks on the birth of charlotte cant wait to see pics       You will be on    xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Congrats Jacka to you and DH great news xx


----------



## fionamc

Congratulations Jacka and DH on the safe arrival of Charlotte


Let the fun begin!!


----------



## Gwendy

Congratulations Jacka + DH on safe arrival of baby Charlotte - what a lovely name!!  


Jacq   x x x


----------



## twinkle123

Huge congratulations to Jacka and DH.  Enjoy being a new mummy!!!
     
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Huge   to Jacka and DH and welcome baby Charlotte !


----------



## button butterfly

Jacka - congratulations on the birth of your wee baby girl


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Huge Congratulations to Jacka on the arrival of your wee   xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - aaaaaawwww C is so gorgeous!  Congrats again.

Ladies think I have found the solution to B - Infacol!  Hope im not talking too soon but he has been so much calmer since i started using infacol before his feeds he was already on gaviscon so now is on both as I didnt like his grunting and arching his back etc (whilst half asleep) in his cot!  So now he goes straight to sleep after his feeds with no arching etc well a little bit but nothing like before, does anyone know how long you allowed to use infacol for??  PS B also went 6 hours last night between feeds    long may it last.

Hope you all well x


----------



## Mummy30

saffa - we used infacol for a good few months.


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


our baby's birth day was due today. I crashed emotionally on Sunday night having watched Christmas movie where children around Xmas tree were opening their prezzies. Very low and tearful on Monday. Phoned a friend who didn't know what to say. Yesterday spoke to friend Juliet in the morning. Felt so positive after her call I got myself showered and groomed which I can tell you is an effort right now. Went next door to see our neighbours newborn son. Had been worrying as had been invited last week but found it difficult. Anyway glad I did , as it was absolutely fine - what a gorgeous baby. Today I feel very calm remembering our lovely wee baba and the lovely burial at the cematry. We plan to go there after DH finishes work. Today I have lit a candle in the baby's memory. Feel unusually strong today as had been dreading this day for so long


----------



## Lainsy

Saffa so pleased infacol seems to be working for you.  Like mummy30 I used it for several months with Jamie, just because he was hopeless with bringing up his wind!

Jamie had his first day at nursery today for 2 hours.  I sat him on the floor to play, he gave mummy and daddy a kiss, waved bye bye and carried on playing - he wasn't phased in the least.  2 hours later he was happy as anything and gave mummy & daddy a huge smile when we came back   .  Back again tomorrow for another couple of hours over lunch time - dh and I going for lunch just the 2 of us, now that's going to be weird


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Gwendy our posts crossed - thinking of you today   .  Words are not enough at a time like this but glad you feel strong today.


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy, lots of     .  Pleased you are feeling stronger today than you expected. 

Lainsy - glad J settled well in nursery, makes it so much easier on you. 

Chick - hope you and poppet get home today and you are both feeling better.

Is your news sinking in yet FFF?   

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Gwendy -    glad you feeling a wee bit stronger am thinking of you.

Lainsy - oh little jamie at nursery so cute glad he behaved.

Chick - hope little one is better x bless herx

aaaargh im feeling like i may be getting cystitis again!!!! aaargh finished my antibiotics on Saturday and already feeling like this now just feel like im not emptying my bladder properly everytime i go wee !!!! aaarrgh and that results into a bladder infection, lets hope it wont as if this keeps happening then there is something wrong....  cant keep getting cystitis all the time.

Otherwise all is good except for B who just dosent enjoy his sleep and loves to cry all the time!  He sleeps for 10 mins then awake then screaming etc etc,  I have just been letting him scream and he goes quiet then wakes up again etc etc i cant keep going up there to bring him down as nothing calms him only me rocking him or walking around with him.  

what do you ladies suggest?  We had our 6 week check yesterday and all the questions and worries etc i asked the doctor she was like' all is ok'  aaaaargh useless i tell you.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Thinking of you today Gwendy     
xxx


----------



## peglet

Gwendy    big hugs for you....

saffa - i had real problems with cystitis etc for a long long time, ended up they found no cause, just blamed inflamation of the bladder, i was prescribed trimethoprim which seemed to do the trick.  cranberry juice was also good.... drank it by the 1ltr box.

Chick -    to you too....

Sorry for no other personals, bit busy at work and trying to finish early to avoid the mental queues of traffic.

Bubbles b/day party on Sunday, her birthday is Monday - i have no idea where the last 3 years have gone........

Pegs.
x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Gwendy, sending you the biggest hugs and well done you petal for being so strong and positive about your little baby.  Your little angel will be looking down from heaven and be very proud of their mummy and daddy.  Lighting a candle and visiting the cemetry seems like such the perfect thing to do.  I always think of my two on the days we lost them, like it was their birth day and we always light a candle and have a wee toast for them and I always have a wee cry.  we planted 2 trees and I call them Isaac and Jazz (first baby I think was a girl to be called Jasmine, 2nd baby I think was a boy would have been called Isaac).  I maybe sound a bit loopy to everyone else but Jazz and Isaac are currently in the garage to be protected from the snow  ).  Anyway I'm yabbling on, stay strong honey.  Big hugs
Carol
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Carol, that is a lovely idea- planting trees which represent growth and life. Don't think it loopy  - very thoughtful indeed. My DH kissed me before setting off to work saying don't get too upset as our baby is looking after you..and I am too!! Think these words have kept me strong and strangely at peace today. Thanks girls for your messages - looking forward to our meet on Sunday x x x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Gwendy - big hugs doll, hang on to those precious words from your hubby xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Sorry ladies this is a total me post....


Told my dad about bfp on the fone last week - he was over the moon.

He came over last night and was really upset and I mean he was sobbing, I didn't know what to do so went and gave him a bozy and asked him to tell me what he's thinking.

Long story short - My mum and I havn't spoke in 2-1/2 years, she caused alot of problems just before my wedding and didn't attend, the family conflict meant that my only niece wasn't allowed to go and my sister only went to support my dad.

Anway, my dad has been in poor health over recent years and got a defibrilator fitted a while back so I was really upset to see him like that.  He was in the army for over 30 years and they don't cry.

He is really emotional just now and he was upset because this should be a happy time for Dan and I yet I don't have my family to support me and that my granmda (his mum) is not here to see our baby or my niece.  It also choked him up that I had to txt him last week to ask if it was ok to phone ( coz i don't want to speak to my mum).  Bless, he said that I can call him on his mobile anytime.

So I just comforted him and said that the situation is what it is and we'll just take each day as it comes and we don't know what will happen in the future.  I felt so bad but feel strongly about putting me first during all this - with my Dad a close second tho !

After a cuppa he was fine and we were speaking about baby, he told me he had a sleepless night about the colour of the babies room, incase we had twins lol (3 sets of twins over both sides).  He made me laugh bless, he's even been thinking about coming to look after baby for a few hours to give us a break, i said he's prob ring 999 for them to help change a dirtly nappy.

I love my Dad so much and hope that all this isn't too stressful for him, will do my upmost to make sure it isn't.

AFM - am 5 weeks tomorrow and have midwife next Thurs - Do they book a future scan for you there and then?  am thinking of booking a private one for 10 weeks.  Am soooooo bloated today, put on my comfy work trousers and couldn't fasten them, was gutted !  I know i'm a big lass but im only 5 weeks and didn't expect the exanding waistline just yet.


Anyway i've ranted on long enough.

Love to all and am really looking forward to meeting you guys' on Sunday

xx


----------



## starrynight

Gwendy thinking about you and stay strong wot a lovely dh you have.  xx

Sonia hope the infacol is helping b. A was on it till about 10 to 12wks b actually sound like how a was the 1st few wks. I thought most babys just slept and drink milk but no a used to drink milk and scream till the next feed lol But i wouldnt have changed it for anything lol. Is it jan your mum goes away? 

Lainsy ya on j being good at nursey and no tears.

Pegs it was good seeing you today in asda hope you remember all your stuff lol And happy birthday to bubbles for monday.

FFF i dont know wot to really say but hope your dads ok he will be really happy for you but mabey feels a bit in the middle. For my 12wk scan i got a letter send to me. Are you goin to broomhill for your 10wks 1? Thats where i went but i think if your willing 2 drive you can get it in perth alot cheaper.

Chick hope your little one is feeling better and you 2.

Sorry to everyone i have missed  but cant keep up when am not on alot i just wish this bloody snow would pi** off now. A has her 3injections 2moro am dreading it but my mate is coming with me so she can be the bad 1 lol.

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

wooohooo just booked private scan for 23rd December ... i'll be 7 weeks then so hopefully they can see something  

am affa excited but friggin brickin it too.

xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey Flip Flop Flo!
Where are you going for your private scan?  I'm going on 18th Dec to Babybond - just want a bit of reassurance before christmas as 12 week one isn't till 5th Jan. 

Also wanted to ask, even though I know I'm a bit sharp only 8 weeks = has anyone had their babies at Peterhead?  Midwife is asking where I'd like to have delivery Aberdeen or Peterhead, as I stay in Ellon?

GL xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

Geordie - Peterhead is lovely.... given the chance id pick there any time. Much more personal, and the midwifes and staff there are fantastic.  I stayed in there a couple of nights when i was pregnant with my two and the staff were great.  They have a lovely seperate room for everyone to mingle together and eat their meals which i thought was really  nice, the table overlooks the sea. Lovely views.  Definately peterhead is better and much more homey, however, there is more emergency equipment through in aberdeen for peace of mind.  

I would choose peterhead anyday over aberdeen if it was going to be a straight forward birth..... ie no induction or section.  

I finally got out the house today.... nipped up to b&q to sort the damn living room paint... total mess still and got to the shops yipeeeeee, then it started raining and we got wet, A was screaming and some white van man parked so close to the back of me i couldnt get the buggy in the boot.  rammed it in eventually, no idea if ive broken it tho. So annoying when folk park so close to your boot. 

My insurance is due for renewal but they have me down at fault for when my neighbour reversed into my parked car.  ME AT FAULT. I DONT RUDDY THINK SO. so that was a phone call to sort that out.....  

I have a hospital appt for A on 20th dec and ive no idea what its for!  "Some time ago an appointment was made..... here is a reminder..."  HUH WTF?  i had no idea an appointment had been made... so yet another phone call to find out what its for and shock horror they cant tell me and have no idea themselves!!!!  Honestly, our NHS is a joke.  So i have to go through for 10am on that day. and if i get there only for a doctor to tell me he is fine i will hit the roof!!  He had his last kidney scan a month ago and it was all clear. No idea what this app is for!! and why cant anyone bloody tell me?? ARRGGGHHHHHHH. 

Geordie - you coming along to our meet on sunday??


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Geordie - I've booked in with Babyscanning on Broomhill Road - its £90

Like you I just wanted to check that there's something in there.  Can't wait.

x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey!  

Flipflopflo - please let me know how you get on at Babyscanning as I was between them and Babybond.  Hope all goes well for you and you get a lush wee pic to take away!  

Mummy30 - thanks for telling me about Peterhead!  It sounds lovely and I must admit I'd rather be somewhere that feels a bit more local and personal.  Like the sound of the sea views too  
Only concerned about emergency C sections - I watched that 'One born every minute' programme on channel 4 and I think cos of the women they chose to put in the programme, it seemed that alot of women were having C sections in emergency situations.  Surely it's rare though - honestly, I'll worry about anything    

Wish I could come and meet yous on Sunday - I can't make it this time unfortunately as my Dad is coming up to visit.  Looking forward to seeing him as just told him about the preg this week - I know it's a bit early I'm only 8 weeks, but couldn't wait, I'm rubbish at keeping my own secrets  

Would love to meet yous the next time though, so will keep a look out on the meet board.

GL xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Quiet on here just now..


----------



## jackabean72

I know it is chickadee. I promise I will come back tomorrow and tell u guys all about my birth story its a gid yin lol. Charlotte's colic is really bad at moment so dh and my mum r sleeping in shifts so we all get a rest lol. Crazy how one little girl can have us all jumping about after her, still worth every moment x


----------



## Mummy30

hello ladies.... so busy here its been mental. My dad left today.... miss him already. 

Kids are so hyper, even the twins are excited for santa, C keeps looking out the window and shouting on him!! A is just delighted with the xmas tree and spends his time screaming at it and clapping his hands!! I did put a vid on ** of him but it was very dark lol. 

Going to be leaving the twins in a creche for a couple of hours on tuesday.... eeeeeek, the centre that DS1 goes to is doing a drop and shop in the morning. It will be good for the twins to see how they get on without me and me to get some shopping etc done in peace!!  However, im teary thinking about leaving them!!  Silly really.  Great idea tho. 

So, how is everyone? Xmas shopping all done??  ive got one or two bits n bobs to get and im not amused with deliveries and royal mail, its a joke how one card has taken 2 weeks to get here... but still isnt here!  Oh well. 

DS1 had his school concert last week, it was lovely. He is so cute as he is by far the smallest in his class and he looked all innocent up there singing away!!  He has his party today but ive been told santa wont be visiting as p5s dont get santa, and cause my DS is in a 4/5 composite class there will be no santa. Ill be upset if thats the case as he is still a p4.  ill wait and see......All the other p4s had their party yesterday and santa came.... there is only 5 p4s in his class, the rest is p5 and his party is with the p6 too.  i think he should have had his yesterday with the p4 class.  Sometimes that school really really makes me so angry at times......... anyway....

got a nice yankee candle on to make my house christmassy and ive on xmas music!! Better go do tidying and more wrapping, then washing, then ironing...... lol. 

Hope everyone is great and kids are all hyper so its not just my bunch lol.  xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Sorry for my absence, it's been hectic here! Charlotte has colic and it seems to be getting worse instead of better, she's been on Infacol for about 8 days now and we have tried baths, baby massage, cooled boiled water and nothing seems to give her relief. I called the doctor this morning and they want to see us at 5.30 tonight so hoping he can give or recommend something else.

Birth Story, right here we go -

I always knew that I would be early (Due date 11th Dec) I just had a feeling from very early on in my pregnancy. I started having pains on the Thursday morning 5am, it felt like back pain and stomach cramps. The pain was nothing that I couldn't handle at that point. Then by Thursday evening 5pm I wasn't sure if my waters had broke as I was getting dribbling so I called the labour ward how said it would be best if I could come in and they would check me over so as soon as Gordon came home from work we went to hospital. On examination I was told by the midwife my waters hadn't broke however I was 3-4cm dilated!! I was shocked to hear that to be honest as I really didn't think the pain was strong enough for me to be dilated. I was told to go home and come back when contractions were 3 in 10 so I went home and put my tens machine on (it was a tremendous help in the early stages). Thursday night I couldn't sleep for the pain think I got about 3 hours, by Friday morning things hadn't moved on that much so I told Gordon to go to work and I'd phone if anything changed (my mum was staying so wasn't going to be on my own anyway). When Gordon arrived back home that night I was ready to go into hospital as the contractions were stronger and closer together, still at this point only using the tens machine. When we arrived we went to the Midwife unit as my plan had always been to use the birthing pool. Lucky for me it was available so I got in and started to relax, the midwife recommended that I use gas and air as I obviously had to take off the tens machine. I hated it!! It made me feel sick straight away and didn't like sucking and blowing on it at all......a little after that I could feel myself ready to be sick however in typical NHS style there was no sick bowls!!!!! I had my mum and Gordon running about the room trying to find one however it was too late I was sick in the pool (sorry if TMI). Not exactly my best moment! Once I was out and washed we headed back round to midwife unit and I lay on the bed with my tens machine again until midnight when I'd had enough of the pain and the tens machine was no longer doing it for me. So the midwife recommended some morphine, it was a long night and unfortunately my contractions stopped due to the morphine and by 7am on Saturday morning my blood pressure was sky high, 7cm dilated and still no waters broke! The midwife was going off shift so before she went she broke my waters which didn't move anything along at all. I got tea and toast before being moved round to labour ward on recommendation of the next midwife on shift. I definitely preferred labour ward the midwife stayed with me in the room the whole time and made me feel much better. I was told because my contractions had stopped I would have to have an induction, they also recommended that I have an epidural. I really didn't want to do that and broke down in tears however I knew that I wouldn't be able to take the pain that was coming, not with being so tired. Once the epidural was done it was bliss, no pain  however my legs were so dead that I kept sliding down the bed and when the midwife and Gordon helped me up, I accidentally pulled out the epidural!!! So if I wanted it back in it would have to be reset! So I then went for pethidine through a tube in my hand which I could administer myself. By this time it was about 3pm on Saturday afternoon and Charlotte's heart rate started to dip so they had to scratch the top of her head while she was still inside to ensure she was getting enough oxygen - they did this three times (I was told she wouldn't feel it and it had no bad effects on her) The other problem was she was coming face first instead of the top of her head so I had two different doctors try to turn her by hand!!! Not the best when you have five different people down that end all staring up at you with their hands everywhere!! But by that stage I didn't care I was so worried and wanted by baby out safe. Then about 5pm they decided they would take me to theatre, give me a spinal, an episiotomy (cut me) try to turn her then forceps. If she didn't turn they would give me a C-section. Once in theatre everything happened quickly and two pushes later she was put onto my tummy.....the tears started to flow as I heard her cry for the first time. My problems however were not over as my vitamin K injection was given and my placenta didn't deliver so it took another 15 mins for the doctor to pull and push and finally deliver my placenta (halved in two sorry for TMI). I lost a lot of blood and was totally exhausted however Charlotte Catherine Geekie was born a healthy 6lbs 15.5oz at 5.35pm on Saturday 4th December 2010 and both DH and I couldn't imagine our lives without her. I would do it all again in a heartbeat as our daughter is our world.  

Hope everyone else is well??

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

wow jacq - some story, what a tough time you had of it but so glad she is here safely. i was 29 hours in labour with my DS1 and his heart rate was dropping too, its a panicky time. She was just biding her time lol.

DP has his xmas night out tomorrow night and the 3 kids going to the inlaws for the night.... im very apprehensive about leaving them. I dont know why cause they will be fine... if they dont sleep its not my problem lol, but ill not relax at all. silly really. 

Been wrapping presesnts tonight... my tree has no room left underneath it    still loads to do too. I love xmas, really cant wait to see their little faces xmas morning, DS1 is getting more hyper by the day!


----------



## fionamc

Jacka - think your birth story needs to come with a warning not to read if you are pregnant or will be pregnant!    You had a tough time of it and still are by the sounds of it, with C's colic.    You are bound to be tired.  Hope the doc was able to suggest something else for the colic.

Mummy - hope santa came to R's party and he enjoyed it. Enjoy your child free shopping on Tuesday.  I can't believe it doesn't tell you on your appointment letter what it's for and they couldn't tell you when you phoned up!  

Geordie Lou - congratulations and hope your scan goes well.  Only a couple of more days to go!  

FFF - just a week to go to yours - hope it goes well too.  Did the midwife appt go ok?  And hope things have settled with your dad.

We ran out of oil tonight   .  I knew we must be getting low as the heating has been on so much and have been meaning to phone for the last few days.  Have a couple of heaters and E and us have electric blankets.  Chances are F will end up in with us anyway and I just won't take her back to her own bed.  Just hope they can deliver tomorrow or Saturday at the latest but don't know what the chances of that are with the snow dinging it doon again   .

Presents all bought but still waiting on a few things to be delivered.  E's main present eventually arrived today and we are still waiting on F's zebra (should have been here Tues) but we do have a couple of big parcels for her to open, as well as some smaller things, so not worried.

Hiya to everyone else and keep safe and cosy!


----------



## fionamc

Just wondering if anybody else is unable to get on to **?  Also, my favourites/bookmarking is not working on FF - anybody else?


----------



## Mummy30

sorry fiona, touch wood, im all ok.....


----------



## jackabean72

Fiona - I know my story might be a little scary but its true what they say as soon as you hold ur precious baby in your arms it all fades away and for those pregnant ladies I would say take what you need to and don't beat urself up about accepting help during labour x


----------



## twinkle123

Yep, your story is scary Jacka!!!    One of these days I'll be on here telling you all my birth story!  When will that be?!?!?!

Fiona - did your oil arrive? Hope so. 

Not much happening here. Another day off school with the weather so have spent the day doing some virtual teaching over the internet. We've got to put work on for our classes during snow days. Quite difficult when it's a pracital subject!  Have been busier with work emails, sorting out reports etc than I would be if I'd been at school!  Really hope we're back in on Monday cause I've so much I need to do before the holidays.

Off to visit my grandma tomorrow. She's been temporarily put into a care home in Cults somewhere because she's been phoning us at all hours during the night saying there's 100 horses in her house.  Think she's got another urine infection.  This happened when she had one before but she recovered okay. I'm sure she'll be alright but my mum's thinking it's about time we thought about permanent care home.  She is 93 afterall and the thing is she loves all the company.  She still loves a good old blether and a bit of a flirt!!!

Hope everyon's coping with the weather
x


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - I sincerely hope it will be you posting your birth story one of these days and one day soon.  Please just keep thinking about what the psychic had to say.  Do you know when you will next have treatment?  I think you had wondered about over these holidays?  The way the weather is looking though, that might be difficult unfortunately.  I keep thinking it is Saturday with DH being home today (he did fit in some work though!!).  Hope your grandma gets better ok and maybe be better if she were to go into a care home, especially when she enjoys the company.  My granny died several years ago when she was staying with us at Christmas but she wasn't particularly sociable (other than with family), so wouldn't have really enjoyed a care home I don't think.  Yes, we got oil thank goodness.  After being told on the phone it would be next week sometime, the lorry turned up at the door!  He was doing another delivery on our road - very, very pleased to see him!

Mummy - thanks for replying.  I got on ** eventually last night but bookmarking on here is still not working.  Just spilt my drink and a wee bit got on DH's laptop (it was sitting on the floor), so it has a triangular shaped 'stain' spreading up the screen   .  Really hope it dries out ok or I will not be popular - he is being far too understanding so far!


----------



## starrynight

Jacks what a tough time you had but ur right once you hold ur baby you forget about it all. How was your night out? I dunno how you have the energy to go out lol i was soo tired the 1st few wks and when dp went back to work. Hows little c doing?

Fiona glad you got some oil and you ain't all freezing lol hows e doing now?

Mummy30 did santa go to r party? I love your video on **.

Twinkle how u feeling? I know it must be hard for you just now and really hope next year is your year!!  

Sonia hows the boys? U getting some sleep? What weight they up2 now?

Geordie,fff and button how uz all doing?

There hasn't bn much going on here lately so hi to everyone i have missed and hope you are all set for xmas.xx

Not much from me still have xmas shopping to do gonna brave town 2moro. A had her  injections 2wks ago and ended up being in the docs over 2hrs again she came out in bruises the type you get with meningitis all over her legs so her next injections at 1 i think it is they think she should get them at the hospital she still has the marks now but they have faded a bit. She gets weighed this wed her last weighing was 10lb 11oz so still at the bottom line but to me she looks massive and has a real chubby face lol Il have to update my photos on **

xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls

Havent written anything on here for a while but have been hovering in the background.  Still driving myself nuts and got my scan date in for mon 10th Jan.  Saw the midwife 2 weeks ago and told her about the brown spotting which she was unconcerned about and she has gone with my last scan at Fertility clinic and put me back a week and 1 day.  Has this happened to any of you ladies? Driving myself insane - was sitting with friends at the weekend and one of them is 19 weeks pregant, she was talking about how painful her boobs were when she was first pregnant up until 13 weeks (inside I am thinking ...er mine was sharp pains at night but they now just feel full rather than pain), then she says she was really nauseas in evenings (I am thinking... hmmm I only feel or wretch when there is a smell that I dont like which is not very often now) then of course i came home PANICKING!!!!   Spoke to mum yesterday and she said she felt absolutely nothing at all so not to worry and that I probably have her genes.  Still spotting on a daily basis but very little amount, no pain dont know whether I should still phone and inform the midwife about this but when I spoke to her she did say that sometimes brown spotting settles after a couple of months and I suppose I did have this spotting from the start.  This is horrendous and I am going to drive myself insane for the next 2 weeks how did you girls get by?

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Button - obviously have no words of wisdom for you but just wanted to send you some hugs anyway     
I'm sure the other ladies will have some advice for you though.

Another day at home for me.  So annoyed because I'm been up since 6am, travelled almost as far as Ellon just for it to be announed on the website and phone line that the school was only open to local staff who can travel safely.  7.40am is far too late to let us know seeing as we leave at 7.15 and we're not the only ones!

Really hope we're get in tomorrow.  Last day of term and still a huge amount to do before the christmas holidays.

Hope you're all keeping warm
xxx


----------



## peglet

Hello Ladies

MERRY CHRISTMAS  

Well last couple of weeks have been hectic, bubbles turned 3, and i went to Oslo and got stuck.

All fine now and waitin gfor santa, 2 more days of work and then WHOOOOOHOOOO 

Right, think i have most of  you on ********, I try to work out who everyone is, Chickadee recommmend most of you.  My initials are YM.

Will be off and on, but just want to wish everyone a merry christmas and a positive 2011 for us gals that need it!

Pegs


----------



## Lainsy

Hi everyone, sorry for not posting - been a very hectic time here!

Jacka good to read your birth story, and your right everything is worth it once you hold your baby.  I had a horrendeous time too, emergency cs after hours of labour and failed forceps and then a blood transfusion but worth everything to have Jamie.

Button - I never really felt anything when pregnant with Jamie, I used to imagine I was feeling sick just to make myself believe I was feeling something.  A lot of people don't feel anything at all - try to relax and not compare yourself with anyone else.  When is your scan?

Twinkle - is that you on holiday now?  Nightmare travelling for you.  Enjoy your hols!

Is everyone all organised for Christmas?  Finally got my food shopping done yesterday - omg how much does food cost, I seem to have spent a fortune   

I have finally got my sitting room finished at long last on Monday!!!  Still no furniture though, due to be delivered today and I had to phone and cancel as no way a delivery lorry would get up our lane - so no furniture until 4th January!  We do however have our sofa as not getting a new one and old tv unit which is still ok and we got our lovely new fireplace delivered as got it from across the road.

Slowly starting to get all our other rooms tidied up after having everything from our sitting room spread out amongst them.  My mum, dad and uncle are all coming through tomorrow for Christmas so I am really excited about that - haven't seen them since October so they will see a big difference in Jamie!

Oh and Jamie now says "mum" and "santa" - i've been teaching him santa for weeks and he finally said it the other day.  He has a santa picture on his bedroom window and his wee face lights up when I show him it!  He is going to be 9 months old tomorrow, I can't believe where time has gone!

Right better get on and finish tidying up   

I probably wont get on before Christmas with my folks being here so I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## button butterfly

Morning ladies

Sooooooo pooping myself just now, went and phoned the midwife yesterday evening who suggested that I phone EPU this morning (she gave me no reassurance etc), was asked if I wanted to come in and initially was given 8.45 (this was at 8.30 and I hadnt even had a shower plus DH wanted to come with me and he was too busy milking cows) so I stupidly said I would try then phoned DH and broke down in tears.  Phoned them back and told them a wee white lie of my handbrake was frozen so she gave me a later time of 12.30 (phew - so glad I will have DH with me in the end as I know as soon as I go there that I will cry).  Midwife did say that it was strange that the IVF clinic didnt arrange a follow up scan with themselves for reassurance and due to baby sizes etc, the nurse did want to see me again for a scan 2 weeks after the last one but the consultant said no need so therefore didnt get one.  The thing is this brown spotting is sooo annoying I do hope it is nothing serious.  Havent bought a christmas tree yet so plan is.... if scan is well then I will go out and get one but if it isnt then I am not buying one at all. 

Hope you are all well xxx

Button


----------



## peglet

Awwww button   

I'm not sure what to say, but i do know it is perfectly normal to bleed when you are pg.  My sister bled off and on for quite a while, actually up until she was 20 weeks or so, it had nothing to do with the baby or the sac, but more of what is going on around about.

Have you spoken to the ARU, i'm sure they would have seen you in a flash.... i know they did with a work colleague of mine who was having twins, she'd been so ill and all of a sudden stopped being sick and she was worried and they gave her a scan straight away.

Try not to worry (easier said than done i know) and hopefully your post later on will be telling us about the wonderfully maaohoosive tree you have bought for Christmas   

Take care of you , and baby button...  

Pegs


----------



## button butterfly

Just back from scan and yet again it is another cr!p chrimbo for me and DH (this will be the 4th in a row as something bad always happens at this time of year!!!!) Anyway - Have not bought a christmas tree, weird thing is I never rushed out to buy one so I must have inwardly knew that something is wrong    .  Anyway have just phoned back the EPU and have decided to have ERPC (which they would want to do tomorrow).  Baby had only grown a small amount from the last scan 4 weeks ago.  

Thanks again for your support girls!  Does anyone know if I would have to be re referred to ARU or I just phone and let them know )this was my 3rd IVF treatment. Not thinking about doing it anytime soon but just wanted to know xx

Nevermind, hope you all have a lovely christmas 

Button 

xxxx


----------



## peglet

Button

I actually don't know what to write.  I am so so so very sorry for you loss.

I hope that everthing goes OK for you tomorrow, and that the love your DH and you have for each other sees you through the next few days.  Please look after yourself.  

I've sat typing this for 15 mins, writing then deleting, as nothing i'm saying will probably express just how saddened I am for you both.

Much love
Pegs
(I think you'll have to phone ARU   )


----------



## jackabean72

On my phone again so not going to write much. Just wanted to say so sorry buttons for ur loss, I have no idea how ur feeling but hope u and ur dh are a comfort to each other. Take some time and look aftet urself xx


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah sorry what a tube I am, its coz I read ur post peglet. Sending button lots of hugs. Lack of sleep is def kicking in lol

Xx


----------



## Di39

Button - so sorry for your loss    

Diane x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Button I am so so so sorry to hear your news, sending you huge hugs through this computer.  Oh to lose a baby at any time is just horrendous, especially after going through any fertility treatment but at this time of the year it will feel even worse.  I so don't know the right things to say because I know no words will help the pain.  All I can say is please please don't give up hope.  I had unexplained infertility, lost a baby at 8 weeks, then one at 15 weeks after IVF and 3 months after losing the last baby I fell pregnant with Eva naturally.  Our bodies are funny things, you will never ever forget losing your little one, in fact we have 2 angels hanging on our christmas tree for each of our little ones.  Oh petal I feel just heartbroken for you and your husband, just take time out, support one another, I know it always brought Mike and I even closer together.  Be thinking about you tomorrow.

Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Button,  like the other ladies have said, there's no real words I can offer to ease your pain.  Just know I am thinking about you and DH at this awful time.   
x


----------



## Lainsy

Button am so upset for you.  Wish there were words to help but there aren't.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Oh no button so sorry to hear this. life can be so cruel x


----------



## fionamc

Button - big   to you and your DH, I am so sorry it was such awful news for you today   .  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## starrynight

Button am so sorry hunnie thinking of you and your dh    xxx


----------



## starrynight

Girls this is nothing compared to button but last night i thought i would check my online banking and some idiot had taken almost 800 out my bank 4 transactions of 180.00 for the same company so the bank has closed my account and the fraud team are on 2 it now but i should get the money back i just dont understand how they got my details they bought the stuff online on a well known website!!

Also want to wish you all a merry christmas and hope you have a fab day and button i will be thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quickie to wish you all a Merry Christmas.  Hope you all have fun tomorrow.
    
x


----------



## fionamc

Merry Christmas to you all - hope everyone has a lovely day!!


----------



## jackabean72

Merry Christmas everyone!! Have a gr8 day hope santa is good to you and your family xx


----------



## Lainsy

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a good day. Button thinking of you xxx.


----------



## Gwendy

Button,


just checked in as been so busy. To hear about your loss is so so sad and can imagine the awful shock  you and DH have had. Hang in there hun and cling to each other at this time,


much love jacq x


----------



## abdncarol

merry Christmas Lovely Ladies, hope you've all had a fab day and thank you for your friendship this year, you are all so lovely and so glad I found this website.  We've had a lovely day though our electricity went out last night so we had no tea, evening in candlelight and only able to use minimal electricity today, been out around 5 times so far.  Please let it stay on for this evening so we can watch Strictly and the Royale Family.
Big hugs girls xxxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Mummy30

Hi everyone... hope you all had a great day yesterday, it was the predicted chaos here!!  Still is actually... A isnt too well tho.. high temp and was sick yesterday...... bit of a story but not got time to moan about it now...  ended up with me sobbing infront of all DPs family... tell u later.  

Still, a new day today..... ready to tidy and play with new toys. Still got loads to take home from inlaws too.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hope you are ok today Mummy!!! xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi ladies,

First of all, I must say to Button how sorry I am that yet again it's not worked again.    

Also, I'm sorry for not posting more, for some reason I am not getting the notifications through.. Anyone any ideas?      

Anyway, I hope you all had a lovely Christmas, we did. DH's folks are away so time to give the liver a rest before our Hoggers party. If I don't get chance to post before then, I hope you all have a lovely time and 2011 brings us all we wish for! 

Hugs, chick xxx


----------



## chickadeedee

We have an MBE in our midst!!


----------



## fionamc

Well done!!  Who??  You??


----------



## fionamc

Just been on ** - congrats again Tissy!


----------



## jackabean72

What's an mbe? X


----------



## tissyblue

Thank you - hasn't really sunk in yet. My greatest achievement is still wee R - without a doubt!


T x


----------



## fionamc

Tissy - like


----------



## Lainsy

Tissy    

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and enjoy the New Year.

Thanks to you all for being the best friends a girl could ask for - such difficult circumstances we are all in, but if it wasn't for this we would never have met.  I know I and so many of us are lucky that our dreams came true in 2010 but I am also sadly aware that it brought a lot of heartache to others.  Praying everyone's dreams come true in 2011!


----------



## jackabean72

Blonde moment from me I thought the MBE was a shorten fertility lingo lol. Big congrads Tissy. 

Happy new year girls when it comes. Just back fae doctors with Charlotte and she's got a viral infection! Very chesty and spent most of the night being sick and rattling/struggling for breath. I lay awake watching her most of the night so will probably not be able to stay awake for the bells ha ha. 

Hope everyone else is well?? 
Xx


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Tissy. Saw your photo on the Evening Express.   
Hope you all have a good New Year!
x


----------



## Mummy30

tissy - was was flicking through my EE, didnt see ** or FF til now..., and seen you and i was like....ehhhh theres tissy!!! haha, well done..... 

jacka - hope wee C is feeling better....  nothing worse than an ill child. 

Im planning to go to bed very soon.... no way will i be able to make the bells.  Was up all night with madam last night... she just doesnt sleep well when we are at mums. Plus ive got the flu so ive been a bit miserable today.  Cant wait to go to bed tho i have to say.

Hope 2011 is a lucky one for us all xx


----------



## fionamc

Happy New Year everyone - hope 2011 brings good news for you all! xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Congratulations Tissy  


Happy New Year to everyone. May 2011 bring us all our dreams. Couldn't have got through 2010 without you girls - you have been our rock!!!   Quite excited about this year...need to be positive   x


----------



## chickadeedee

Happy 2011   

Hope you all had a good one!! I did, got a champagne cork in my eye and have damaged it! Anyhoo..

Is the clairvoyant that some of you have seen Maureen Smith? If so she is doing an evening at the new wine bar in Inverurie, Vallure.. Think I might go along..

Anyway, off to the 3rd party in 3 days!    

Take care, and I promise to steer clear of champagne corks!    

Chick x


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls

happy new year to you all

put our tree and decorations away today, sad to see them go but nice to get tidyed up. 

A had another nasty fall yesterday, another golf ball appeared on his head again. im getting very concerned about him falling over lots still.  He has been walking now for 4 months and is still as clumsy as ever, but these head knocks are very concering.  It was a head knock that was my concern on xmas day too, he had a bang on the head in the morning and 6 hours later he was sick..... i was a bit worried and wanted to call NHS24 who wanted to see him at casualty, but we had all been drinking.... and after a long story, none of DPS family wanted me to take him and if i did i would have had a good half an hour trek through the snow and DP basically told me id be on my own with him.  They thought i was being paranoid and DP called me OTT infront of everyone. i was so upset, he was sick after a head knock... what am i supposed to think  I sat and sobbed infront of all his family and only his aunty was some support to me.  No one asked me if i was ok or anything... they just carried on around me with me in tears.  cause of course, once again i was being paranoid, silly and OTT.    Ill never forget the way they were to me.


----------



## peglet

Happy New Year everyone...


Tissy - congratulations, i also saw you in the EE, but more to the point i can match you with ** now as I didn't know what your username was.


There are a few people on here that have mutual friends on ********, some to close to home........ but I'll wait til our meet to discuss... How do you explain this to people, just friends of friends


Mummy - big hugs!! I'm guessing we'd all react the way you did, and don't think you were OTT at all, if he was sick after his fall that is one thing they ask you to look out for.  I'm sure A is fine with his walking, bubbles is 3 and is still an accident fairy..... sometimes their wee legs just don't go as fast as the want to.


Hope charlotte is better soon, this time of year it's easy to pick up the slightest thing.


Chick - hope your eye is better soon, it does look sore.


sorry for sort and sweet posting, in the middle of cooking dinner.  Trying to get back to normality.  We've had a super time, bubbles just gone with the flow, although she's seldom been in bed before 9 over the last week or so (long lies too though)


got my referral through for ARU so 1st apt is 10feb, have to do all the tests again since it has been almost 4 years since we did fresh IVF. So, 2011 is our final year of trying for a sibling.  got my staff D+D on the 15th of jan the it's bye bye booze, caffeine and hello healthy lifestyle .....


right... home made lentil soup bubbling nicely.


Pegs
x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi everyone, it's quiet on here!

Hope everyone had a great New Year and have all recovered from all the food and drink!  I got all my new furniture delivered today so once the wii is all set up it will be back to using the wii fit again   

Well that's me back to work tomorrow after 10 1/2 months off   .  I don't know where the time has gone!  At least it is a short week and I have my sister's wedding and Jamie's birthday both in March to look forward to!


----------



## peglet

Lainsy, good luck tomorrow, the first few days are the worst, but once your routine is set it does get easier. you'll feel like you've lost something, but honest, Jamie will be fine......xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Yeah it is quiet on here eh?       

Lainsy, boo hiss that you have to go back to work. Hopefully it'll fly by and I know Jamie will be fine. Are you going back full time? 

How is everyone else? If you're anything like me, you'll be glad to be getting back to normal! We have never a fortnight like it, lost count of the number of parties etc we've been to! Time to get back in training mode for me! 

Are you a lady who lunches?? If so, come and meet us this Sunday in Pizza Express on Belmont Street, time to be confirmed.. Check out 'Aberdeenshire Meet' part 2 for more details. 

Best get tea sorted!

Hugs, Chick xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi everyone.....


lainsy - hope everyone goes well at work for you tomorrow... xx  lucky you having all your furniture now... my carpet is due on friday but ive still got the sofa to sell!! thought it was sold but lady changed her mind. how am i getting a sofa sold and out by friday?!!!!  New sofa is coming anytime from monday and im soooooo excited!!!!!!!  

TV shopping just now.... so many numbers 1080p, 600hz, 50", arrrggghhh lol!  3D, HD?!?!? too baffling for me. 

Thank goodness its back to school tomorrow..... not ironed yet  but ill do that in the morning! DP not back to work til thursday.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.
Well, back to work tomorrow it is. Not organised - haven't got anything for the choir to sing tomorrow (not doing Christmas stuff again!), haven't made up homework sheets needed for classes tomorrow, and lots more......

Had a really good Christmas and New Year.  Just seem to have been around my family all the time which has been nice.  Didn't even let the no children situation get to me this year.  Just enjoyed myself so much.  My grandma is now in a care home so this was the first year in my whole 34 years when she wasn't with us on Christmas day.  Shouldn't really be thinking this but it was so much better without her being there!  Still quite sad, but it meant we could relax so much more and not be having to fuss over her all the time.  We still went to see her on Christmas morning and she was in good spirits. Had been dreading it because we thought she would be moody with us.  They'd had a visit from Santa, were doing party games, etc so was okay.

On a more sad note - my good friend's dad died yesterday morning of pneumonia (no idea how to spell that!).  He was admitted Christmas morning with something else which cleared up but then pneumonia got him.  So sad.  Only 64 years old and such a cheery, funny man.

Lainsy - good luck going back to work. Can't imagine what it must feel like but sure it'll be fine.

Mummy - I seem to remember you talking about selling your sofa ages ago.  Hope you get rid of it soon!

Was going to phone GCRM today to speak to them about my next cycle but DH's parents arrived earlier than expected. Will try when I get home from work tomorrow if they're still open.  Have no money whatsoever so don't know how we're paying!

Have no washing machine at the moment.  The door fell off last Thursday. We've got appliance cover through Scottish gas but the earliest they could come is tomorrow. They'd better turn up.  Can't keep giving my washing to mum to do.

Anyway, must look out school clothes, make lunch, panic, shout, have a strop..... all in preparation for going back tomorrow! Grrrr!!!!!
x


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon ladies

On the computer today rather than my phone   .  Charlotte is having an afternoon nap after a very very long night, she cried from 6pm last night til 4am - 10 hours!!!! DH is back at work today so was all by myself ended up coming down stairs so he wouldn't be distrubed by her crying.  It seems to be after ever feed she crys, arches her back and is sick (not alot just a little) she has projectile vomited a few times in the past three nights but not ever feed.  I feel like i'm going a little crazy as I can't seem to settle her.  Got the HV coming today, she's not arrived yet and i've put in a call for the GP to phone me.  Sorry for the slight rant, I know my little problem is far from some other people just hate seem my baby in what seems like pain.

Lainsy - I hope you had as good a day at work as possible?  is Jamie at a childminder or nursery?

Twinkle - Did you manage to get all your school stuff sorted for today? Hope you get to call GCRM once you get back from work, do they do a finance option for you to have more treatment?  Sorry if that's a silly question it's just coz we were NHS I really don't know much about going private.

Mummy - Thanks for the tips on **. I really hope you get your sofa sold and out the house for Friday, have you tried gumtree website? It's free to advertise?  Are you having a more relaxed day with DS1 being back at school?

Peglet - Good news about your referal, i'm sure 2011 is going to be your year to give bubbles a little bro or sis   

Mrscoops - I see from ** that you was looking forward to getting back to work for a little break lol, I think you were the only one of my friends on ** to not be dreading it   .  DH was so upset he had to go back today, said he felt guilty about going back and leaving me and C.

Starry - Thanks for your advice on **, sounds like A was the same as C.......from reading things on the internet (which i know we shouldnt do as it can sometimes be a bad thing) I think it might be refulx.  So was thinking of changing her milk to that cow and gate comfort and once the doc calls me I'm going to see if he thinks the same.  Are you going to make it on sunday? 

Sorry that's all for now folks the little lady has just woke xx


----------



## Lainsy

Jacka, sorry to hear Charlotte has not been well, fingers crossed from reading ** that things are looking up for her.

Thanks girls for all the good luck for my first day back!  Jamie was not a happy boy when I dropped him off - he was so tired but I wasn't surprised as he went to bed at 7.30pm last night and was talking away to himself until near 9pm!!!  Anyway he was absolutely fine once I left and was playing away quite happily when I went to collect him at 5pm.  First day back was actually ok, my boss was really good to me and let me get my desk etc all back the way I had it before I left as my replacement left everything in a right mess   .  Felt like I had never been away, everything just comes flooding back and I did actually quite enjoy it!  Jacka - Jamie is at nursery, just round the corner from work so it's nice and handy.  Chick - I am back full time.  DH works shifts so he will have Jamie half the time, the other half he will be in nursery.  It works out quite fine.


----------



## twinkle123

Glad your first day back was okay Lainsy and that Jamie was happy when you went to collect him. 

Jacka - sorry to hear Charlotte's not been feeling great. Can't offer you much advice I'm afraid.  No, didn't get a chance to phone GCRM cause I was home too late.  Not sure if they have a finance option.  We've just paid for each part as we've gone along.  Really don't know where we're going to get the money.

Back to work today.  Nothing major happened which means it was a good day.  Even my psycho 1st years in the afternoon weren't too bad.  Although saying that, it just means I didn't have to split up any fights or stop chairs being thrown! Doesn't mean they were good!

Bye for now
x


----------



## jackabean72

Well as most of you prob know from **, the doctor said it seems like C has reflux so gave us infact gaviscon to try in her milk.  Fingers crossed it starts to work before the weekend, if no improvment by friday i've to call and get something stronger the doc reccommended we try gaviscon first.

Lainsy - Glad to hear your first day was painless and Jamie settled well at nursery.  That's good daddy will be able to have him a few days  

Twinkle - You would think they would have an option for those people who don't qualify for NHS help and can't afford to fund the treatment themselves.  I mean if DH and I hadn't got it NHS then we would have been buggered!  

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies,

Sorry not posted in a while.  All is well though.

Called midwife today as i've been having really bad cramps, worse than the usual ones.  They were so nice on the fone and put me through to Rubislaw, they were also fab and asked me to come in at 2.45pm ( in only called at 1pm).

They scanned me and all is good   Was amazing to see our ickle baby and its heart beating away.

Got my 12 week scan on 4th Feb which will be even better,  yipeeeee

xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Just about to go to bed but can ask you lovely ladies who have had successful IVF to do the following survey. If you can base it on your successful cycle and see what your were apparently predicted as. I came across it in the media section on here - was published in one of the papers. I did it and came up with a 19% chance of IVF working for me. Guessing it's a load of rubbish because some people have said they got something like 3% on a particular cycle when they've actually conceived twins. A bit annoyed about it really because it's got Professor Nelson's (my doctor at GCRM) name as having devised it when he's given me 40% chance, going up to 45% with assited hatching.

Anyway, see what it says for you!
It's: ivfpredict.com

/links


----------



## fionamc

FFF - so pleased your scan showed everything was ok.
Lainsy - glad your first day back at work went well and J seems to have settled in nursery.
Twinkle - I just did the survey based on our successful cycle with E and only got 14.3%, so don't be disheartened!
Jacka - glad to hear the Gaviscon seems to be making a difference.
Tissy - how is our Lady of Ironing??!!  
We are all well but I have been feeling very sad since I learnt of the death of one of my school friend's daughters last night.  She was a pedestrian killed on the A9 at Auchterarder.  My friend just had her 4th baby 5 days before.
Sorry to be so short after not posting for a while but hope everyone is ok.


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle i did it and got 28.4% but i wouldnt read in to all that to be honest. Did you phone the clinic about starting tx? I really hope you find the money for it its so annoying that all you want is a baby but you have to get in loads of debt for it. Am sure this time has to be ur turn.

Fiona sorry to hear about ur friends daughter. Has e been ok lately?

FFF gllad you scan went well. Roll on 12wk one.

Jacks glad gaviscon is helping c.

Lainsy hows being back at work? Is it good to have sme adult company or would u rather be at home with j?

Chick hows the eye now?

Peg good luck with starting tx is this a fresh cycle?

mummy30 wot a awfull time you had a xmas i would have done the same and wanted to take a to hospital. Bet ur glad ur livingroom is all most done now.

Hi to everyone i have missed am only looking back at the last posts to remind me of names lol But keep up wit most of you on **.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello - 39.6% chance if i try ICSI again... 

OMG fiona - so sorry to hear of the tragic accident. I read and heard about it on the news, devastating. 
FFF - fantastic news x
jacka - hope wee C continues to cope well with the gaviscon. 

AFM - my living room looks amazing... sofa was sold to a 2nd hand shop, for a lot less than we wanted but we needed rid. An hour after we sold it a lady called asking about it, typical.  oh well, carpet is down and looks lovely. Sofa coming on monday yippeeeee.  Still no tv tho. 

Needing it done now, kids going stir crazy as i cant let them in the hallway as there is no door onto the living room. They do love running around on the new carpet tho!  Currently C is holding up a wii remote shouting "mariooooooo" haha.  Theres stuff everywhere!!

DS1 is back to school ok, he starts school swimming lessons next week, im hoping he is going to be one of the best in his class at it and he will enjoy it. Great of the school to be doing them, he is privelaged.  

Anyway, better get on with my tidying and sorting of stuff!


----------



## Di39

Twinkle I did the survey based on my 3rd cycle and got 7%, but I still ended up with twins from that cycle so I wouldnt pay too much attention to it.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a good xmas and new year.

Diane x


----------



## button butterfly

Twinkle - I saw that post and did it and got 28% so I just thought what a load of sh"te!!! And guess what I am going to ignore it!!!     How you doing anyway

Button


----------



## Saffa77

mine was 23.8% with donor egg - what a load of ****e i agree LOL - my clinic gave me 60% success rate.


----------



## jackabean72

I got 36.8% but I agree with everyone else lot of nonsence! Infertility is something you can't calculate like that as there are other factors involved.

Anyone who hasn't replied to say if they are coming to lunch or not let me know 

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Twinkle - I got 12.7%, ARI told me I had 19%, so 1 in 5 odds. Doesn't sound brilliant but it worked! So you can beat the odds.


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for doing that wee survey everyone. I know it's a load of rubbish but was interested what sort of results came up for you.  Still quite annoyed about it being devised by my doctor at GCRM!

Phoned GCRM today to let them know we're wanting to start again. Still don't know how we're paying but thinking it's just going on the credit card.  The nurse asked me to check if I've got any medication left because she doesn't want to order us anything that we don't need.  Only got loads of steroids, metformin, needles and norethisterone but it's the menopaur and cetrotide I need. Typical!!!  Haven't even thought about the clexane - that's another expense to worry about later!

Off to pop the kettle on.  Went to visit my friend who's dad died at the beginning of the week tonight.  Funeral is on Wednesday.  So sad.   
x


----------



## jackabean72

This is going to be a me post sorry. DH and I have been arguing so badly at the moment, it seems to be getting worse! I don't know if its the lack of sleep or just the adjustment to becoming parents. All I seem to do at the moment is cry. Charlotte is at her grandma's tonight to give DH and I a chance to talk and have some time together but I'm scared we will just spend the time arguing    
Did anyone else experience this? I know my worries are far from other peoples but need to know I'm not going crazy!! X


----------



## abdncarol

Girls I have been so rubbish at posting on here recently but always read your updates.  I just wanted to reassure Jack that it's perfectly normal.  Mike and I hardly used to argue until Eva came along and then it was like we never stopped.  I was seriously worried about us but honestly it was just lack of sleep and like it becomes a competition, who does more, who gets more sleep, who is more tired but petal it passes.  Once charlotte is a bit older and sleeping more then it will get back to normal again.  Everything changes when you have a baby, you can't  just think of yourself and that can be hard to get your head around sometimes.  mike and I used to love going out for meals, out to the pub, etc and we don't really have babysitters so we can't do that anymore but obviously we wouldn't swap it for the world.  Sending you big hugs and hope I've reassured you a little.
Big hello and hugs to everyone, sorry I can't make it tomorrow, hopefully next month I'll be free but have a lovely time.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## tissyblue

Jacka - its normal. My advice for tonight:
Order a carry out (his choice)
Open a bottle of wine (your choice)
Snuggle up and watch a DVD (his choice)- saves lots of conversation which is the last thing you need right now
Have an early night
Bliss!


----------



## starrynight

Arghhh just lost my post.

Jacks yip its all normal me and dp have argued more than we ever have actually we still do now    i thought it was tiredness and that but am past the stage and we are still the same but we did argue really bad when he went back to work coz i was soo tired doing night feeds n that myself but i suppose eveyone has to do it but everything catches up on you after having a baby. Am sure you and dh will be fine and try and talk 2nite or even just cuddle up watching tv it just takes a while to adjust with a little person in your life. Enjoy ur baby free night and get some sleep. A has only slept away once from me and i hated it i have never done it again friends have asked me to have her for the night but i just say no maybe i should to give me and dp some time togethor.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Jacq it's perfectly normal - takes some time to adjust from being just the 2 of you to having 3 and not just being able to do what you please.  DH and I were married for almost 12 years before we had Jamie and as you can imagine it took a lot of getting used to, especially as we don't have family living near us who are able to babysit even for a few hours to go out for a meal on our own - but as Carol says we wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## Mummy30

yep jacka - totally agree, its very normal. its tough going and you only have each other to vent your moans upon - thats exactly what you do.  Just go with it is my advice, it will get easier as she gets older.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Update from me - paid my £2990 for my next cycle today.  They're having a chat about me today and then paying for my drugs tomorrow. Poor credit card!!!  More added on to my already huge debt.   
x


----------



## gmac2304

*Twinkle *- *YAY* for starting your next cycle soon, but not so YAY that you have to pay for it!!!  makes me soooo angry... fingers crossed it'll all be worth it!

xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle - great news ! Hope you hear back soon with dates. Hope the CD's are in full use  .Booked our flights + accom for consultation in Barcelona for 1st Feb. Not doing cycle though until April / may time as hubby and I need time to regroup emotionally and financially. Need to meet up for another coffee soon. So excited for you hun  Jacq x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle - Fabby news hun such a shame that it costs so much !!

Gwendy - Great you've got plans sorted for you consulation.

Best of luck to both of you.

love and hugs
Flo xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Flo, how u doin ? How far on are you now? Hope to catch up at next meet. Called Albyn Hosp who quoted bloods for DH and I HIV ,Hep B + C and Syphilis ....600 pounds... nearly fainted with shock.  My new clinic in Barcelona has quoted us 90 pounds for both of us for same tests. Ever feel we are living in rip off Britain


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Gwendy - Gezo, thats a crazy price !!!

I'm doing fine thanks, had two scans and all is well so far.  Got another one on 4th feb (13 weeks)  think it will feel more real then as I've not really taken it in, though the symptoms are tell me I definately am.

Take Care
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Flo , not long to go for scan now. Hope the time flies in quickly for you - how exciting for you both.   So excited  for Twinkle too and   she gets results she deserves this time around. Hope 2011 is a fruitful year for us FF girls


----------



## mommyof2

Hi folks! Sorry have been rubbish at posting lately! Have been busy all through the Christmas and newyear. We have been away and now back with a poorly boy! Teething molars and viral colds together are a horrible combination. Just having the chance to sit and read through as much as i can as the little one is taking an overdue nap! 
Twinkle - Yay on starting again but boo on having to pay for it!
Gwendy - Enjoy your trip to Barcelona and hope that it is a fruitful one!
BIG HUGE HELLOs to everyone else and hope that everyone is keeping well!!!

-May-


----------



## Gwendy

Hi mommyof 2,


sorry to hear your wee boy is poorly and hope he is on the mend soon. So many viruses around at the moment,but to be teething molars at the same time must be making him feel wretched.


I would like to know peoples experience of Dr Gorgy. I know Twinkle and Sonia have seen him. The reason I ask is my Spanish Consultant has just e-mailed me to say that immuniglobulins are illegal in Spain and he has limited knowledge around immune therapy. I do not wish immuniglobulin IVIG as one home infusion cost us 3000 pounds around 3 years ago. I understand that intralipid infusions are now used costing around 300 pounds an infusion and also that it is a soya product as oppose to IVIG which is blood derivitives.


I really dont want to/can't pay for another round of expensive blood tests in London which cost DH and I about 2500 pounds 3 years ago.I have contacted Dr Gorgys office today and asked his secretary if I would need to go through the same tests. I fear he will say yes in which case I really don't know what to do.
Dr Olivares said in his e-mail he would prescribe steroids few days before and after ET but I don't think that is enough. I think I need steroids ,aspirin ,heparin and Intralipids. Does anyone know of any Immune Doctors in Scotland we could consult. Head spinning and not even been for consultation yet,


thanks Jacq


----------



## jackabean72

Just a quickie...

Gwendy - Sorry i don't know anything about thoses doctors but hoping that everything works out and you don't have to pay too much for another treatment although I know it will be expensive.    that this is your year.

Twinkle - Gr8 news about starting another treatment however like more girls said not so good that your having to pay again.  Thank goodness for credit cards.  I also    that this is your year too.

Lots of    for Twinkle and Gwendy to get BFP this year and be pregnant buddies   

Mommyof2 - Sorry to hear about your little man being sick hope he feels better soon   

xx


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks Jacka,


hope you and baby Charlotte doing good. Can't believe she is over a month already. Where does time go? Looking forward to meeting you both at next meet  


I have had some encouraging news since I last posted. Dr Gorgys' secretary got in touch to say I can post all the tests done in London 3 yrs ago to him and based on these he will decide if I need further testing. He has also agreed I can have a telephone consultation on the 26th which will cost 150 pounds - much better than having to arrange flights to London etc. Fingers crossed he will be able to prescribe me immune drugs based on my medical history,


jacq x


----------



## tissyblue

Gwendy - that sounds like a good outcome - great!


----------



## peglet

Oh my goodness, after such a quiet christmas and new year on the boards, it really lively hear....

I'll try and do some personals, really sorry if i miss anyone, it's not intentinal....

Button;   have thought of you over christmas, hope you are doing ok.....
Twinkle; great to hear you are back on the rollercoaster, convinced this is YOUR year!
Gwendy; you too, great to hear you are back on the rollercoaster. Big hugs and good luck!
FFFLo; just realised who you are on **!!!!   looking forward to hearing your RL announcement, glad everything was ok with the unofficial scan.
Jacka; arguing is normal, it will get better, everything changes and priorities change, and you'll soon realise that you are the backbone of the household, and nothing ticks properly without your managment and organisation   I used to make an effort to stop at 9pm. stop whatever i was doing (cleaning, ironing, tidying) and spend 1hr with DH before bed, found that helped a lot.  Hope C is on the mend with her tummy  
Mof2; glad you had a good break, sorry to hear illness is in your home.

There is so much illness going around, had what i thought was food posioning on MOnday but perhaps it was maybe a bug.  still not 100% got that furry tongue thing going on, but feeling tonnes better.

Got my staff D+D at ardoe on Sat- got my glad drags hunted out - staying over, ooeeer a dirty weekend for DH and me? more likely too much booze and a collapse into bed...

Got hospt 10 Feb, got to do all the tests again before we do the IVF as it's been almost 4 years since we did fresh IVF (god I can't quite believe it) so waiting for period to do bloods, and dh has to do the do   

Starting a health kick, so on lemon and ginger tea..... yum, forgot how nice it was.

Right, novel finishes

Hi to everyone i've missed.....

Pegs


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle trying to PM you but your inbox full


----------



## twinkle123

Not any more Gwendy! Sorry Sonia, have deleted some of your old messages.  Wow, how things have changed for you when I read back old messages!

Stuck at school for 1st year parents evening. Grrr!!! Shouldn't really complain as I had a whole day off yesterday for my friend's dad's funeral.  A whole 2 hours speaking about children I don't know.  Not my fault - we're now on 6 week rotas so some of them I haven't seen since September.  Even the classes I've got now I don't know because of all the snow days off.  My sheet is just a list of names.  Should be interesting!

Anyway, that's not important - day 1 today so phoned GCRM and I'll be starting again on norethisterone on something like day 20 and metformin soon. Phoning back with the details tomorrow.

Better go and brush my hair.  Maybe put on some lipstick and look like I've made an effort.
x


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies

Sorry not been on for so long but boys are keeping me very very very busy!! no help now and its just me and they are HARD work wowsers!!! dont know whether im coming or going!  Both have reflux now and are still waking up every 3-4 hours at night and one on 3 hours other on about 4 so im up about 4-5 times a night am shattered they are on complete different sleep times during day so no sleep there too!  poor DP has been helping me but is also sooooooooooo busy at work and finishes late and is home about 7Pm  the only time i find boys are sleeping together is now around lunch time, but also find that if i want peace then I have to take them out on pram and leave them in there and go lie down!  Then its also hard to attend and calm one crying baby when other is crying too B is such an intense baby and gets bored with everything.  I still think that having one baby would be easy LOL hope you all well better go Blake is crying


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy - there are different views on Dr G - you like him or you dont.  I know he is very expensive and even a telephone consult for 1 question can cost £150 now i dont really know if the drugs made a difference or not as hadnt used the drugs before but wanted to throw everything at this cycle.  If i were you i would get the tests Dr G thinks you need retested and do what he suggests you  may as well throw it all in to the cycle thats the way i always see it it may cost more but it works and saves you paying for another cycle if you know what i mean.  Really good you starting again   

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

so sorry i haven't been around for a very long time   Not been doing too good at the moment.

I got some rather bad new inbetween xmas and new year..i had an appointment with my crohns consultant and its been decided that i have to have my bottom operation as i've been having problems down there for a while now.  Its written in my notes that i have to have it done 5 years after my ileostomy was formed...well, thats this year! I'm absolutley terrified of having it done as its a huge operation which means i will be cut into at the front and back!!  After my first op nearly killing me, as you can imagine i'm freaking out about it!!
It also means that waiting for an egg donor till autumn time is not an option now as that means it could be 2 years if it works before i have the operation..and the operation has to be done...they are also removing my wombs at the same time!!
My case is being discussed between my surgeon, crohns doc and the fertility clinic to see if theres anything they can do.

I feel that i'm getting one thing thrown at me after the other these days...i need a ruddy break!!

sorry for no personals girls, so much has happened between you all over the last few months...i do keep an eye on yooz on ** though.

Gemz xxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Gems,
I don't know what to say to you hun ...so many things going on for you with your health. Gems am I right in saying you are going for D.E at ARI. If so would Hazel D.E coordinator make you top priority in her list or is your condition with Crohns at the moment preventing you from having the treatment right now. I am on the  list for D.E at ARI at the moment but we considering Barcelona so you could take our place on list if it means you get donor sooner. That aside you should be a priority I would think for the next donor if your condition allows. I hope all your specialists do right by you and come to a plan of action that is right for you   Jacq


----------



## Gwendy

Sonia,
motherhood with too wee bambinos does indeed sound very challenging. You will be missing your mum no doubt and trying to establish routines- must be both joyful and challenging  


Thanks for your advice re DR Gorgy. I think you are right about retesting if necessary. I am just so tired of travelling for  tests not to mention the ruddy expense. Though after  reading about Gems health this really isn't a problem and puts things into perspective ! I see from another FF site that Intralipids can be ordered at Boots at a fraction of the cost. Instead of getting Homecare to set up infusion I would consider hiring private nurse to put up drip as would cost considerably less as theres not much to it other than putting venflon in and putting up a drip.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Gwendy said:


> Gems,
> I don't know what to say to you hun ...so many things going on for you with your health. Gems am I right in saying you are going for D.E at ARI. If so would Hazel D.E coordinator make you top priority in her list or is your condition with Crohns at the moment preventing you from having the treatment right now. I am on the list for D.E at ARI at the moment but we considering Barcelona so you could take our place on list if it means you get donor sooner. That aside you should be a priority I would think for the next donor if your condition allows. I hope all your specialists do right by you and come to a plan of action that is right for you  Jacq


Hiyi Lass

Yeah i'm at ARI, i'm not sure what Hazel will do to be honest we keep in constant contact at the moment.. I would feel terrible if i got bumped up the list due to this...i'm no better than any of the other girls on the list.. I have no right if that makes sense?
I looked into overseas, but due to my health its not an option, incase anything goes wrong. I'm quite high up at the moment they've said as when you've head a donor before and it doesn't work you don't automatically go to the bottom, i think you go half way. 
A couple of girls i know are considering 'donating' to get me up the list and to help other ladies who are waiting.

Just praying for some miracle at the moment...i'm trying naturally and coping wiht the pain of my endomitriosis in the hope that it happens naturally, as you never know! I've always given up with that as the pain has been unbearable.

xxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Gems, 
you must not feel like that as the medical staff will take everyones medical condition into consideration and you clearly need to be given priority given your medical conditions. I am pleased to hear you know some girls who are considering donating for you - they are very special people. Sorry to hear you are in a lot of pain and the stress of D.E. will no be helping any. Hazel is very caring and glad to hear she is being very attentive to your needs. Hang in there hun - hope you get great news soon    x


----------



## twinkle123

Please can someone remind me not to watch that baby programme again!!!  One born every minute, or whatever it's called.  Quote from last night "we started trying for a baby on the 1st January and was pregnant by the 6th January!"  Okay for some - try 8 1/2 years of trying..... Grrrr!!!!!! 

Got my drugs organised to be delivered.  Have enough metformin and norethisterone to keep me going until the 11th Feb and then the huge box of menopur, cetrotide and whatever else will arrive.  Not getting excited this time - been here so many times before!   
x


----------



## peglet

You look here Mrs Twinkle, you go and find your PMA and stick it in your back pocket  I know it must be hard, but you *have* to be positive, postive thinking and all.... or i will make you do lines .......

I watched OBEM too, and although I do enjoy it, I got a bit bored towards the end. Think the editing this time is a bit pants.

Gems - am gutted for you doll.....i hope that they (NHS) will find a result for you that will see you achieve your dream....

Sorry for lack of personal, at work, and a wee bit rushed....

Pegs


----------



## peglet

Mrs Twinkle, you go and find your PMA and stick it in your pocket  I know it 's hard but you *have* to stay positive.... 

Gems - sorry to hear your news. Hopefully they (NHS) will be able to offer you some solution so you can achieve the goal you so much desire.

Sorry no other personal, this is the 3 rd time i've typed this... pc going dolally... and i'm actually busy at work! 

oh aye... OBEM, not enjoying it as much as last series, think the editing is a bit pants this time.....

Love to all

Pegs


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle,


how u doing buddy? Watched OBEM on 4 player. Why do we do it to ourselves ? Thought it was funny though at times especially when Lydia was given birth in the pool and her sister Anna who was there was ill  and nearly passing out- you would think it was she who was going through the labour. Her facial expressions were very funny.....sweet  of her !.  


Has any ladees heard of " mooncups"? The reason I ask is this... despite having the standard test done for Chlamydia and results being negative, it has been suggested to me I have the Greek test done as it is more sensitive in picking up any bugs. Well, you have to buy a mooncup which you buy online I think you insert inside on day 2 of AF. This captures speciman of flow which you duly put in sterile container send to a clinic in Athens by Fedex!!! Some women who are concerned about using sanitary towels effect on the environment  use mooncups monthly   
Can you imagine this parcel going through customs...beggars belief !. I think Dr Gorgy does arrange this for 200 pounds however if you arrange through the lab in Athens it just 90 pounds. I have tried all sorts of things in my time to increase fertility including ear pods and colonic irrigation (yes I was that girl !)....but this takes the biscuit!


----------



## peglet

Gwendy, i think you can buy mooncups from boots. I heard about them for the first time about 4 years ago. The concept is good.... however never used it myself. Sure there is a dedicated website about them.

http://www.mooncup.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks Peglet for the website - jings looks painful!!1


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - im sending you buckets of pma honey buckets of the stuff


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle lots of       for you.  I've never watched the programme - I usually just get annoyed with them.

Sorry not posting much.  Absolutely knackered by the time I get home from work now - just taking a bit of time getting used to being back I think, although I am enjoying it   .  Haven't even been on ** for about a week!!!  Am keeping up to date with all your news on my mobile though.


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle you will get to meet us and all the kiddies are different ages so it just means yours will be the youngest when we meet!!       this is goin to be your year keep that PMA going.

Gems hunnie i really hope they find a solution for you and they can maybe push u further up on the waiting list. To be honest i dont know much about endomitriosis but it must be annoying being in so much pain cause of it. Ever since i have had a i have thought about ed and when i have another ivf am hoping to keep half for me and donate the rest but not sure if i will get 2 cause i didnt have alot on my 1st round.

Gwendy       for you 2.

Lainsy glad you are enjoying being back at work but sorry ur so tired must be hard to get back in2 the swing of things with a little one 2.

Mummy30 hope your ok.xx

Sorry to everyone i have missed but catch up with most of you on ** and am away to my bed lol.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls

ive not posted in ages sorry. 

Not had a great week, struggling to cope emotionally with my work load running after my two and dealing with ds1 and his problems. 

The twins are really testing me just now.. they will not listen to me or do as they are told.  ~I know they are only 20 months but i feel now is the time to start introducing some sort of discipline, so ive been using the sit down technique! HaHa. who am i kidding! Basically if they touch something they shouldnt, ie my candle holders, vase, sky box, etc they have to sit down with me holding them for around 20-30 seconds. A hates it, C just thinks its funny. They are testing me as they still touch, but if i catch them they run away..    They know they are doing wrong but wont stop doing it.  So my day is spent running after them. C is into a crying phase, if she isnt getting any attention she will cry/moan and climb up my leg.  

DS1 has been truely awful. Violent and swearing is becoming a daily occurance. He is refusing to work at school and home so ive had a few meetings with the school and his social worker, we have strategies in place but its slow progress.  He went down  hill at xmas time, with the schools closing and now with his birthday coming up too, its on monday.. so maybe after that he will calm down a bit.  But im clutching on straws.  I am looking into anger management and he now has a dietician too.

AFM, im suffering with terrible headaches, not suprising really, im as stressed as ive ever been.  As soon as i get up at 7 its non-stop and im starting to to get annoyed at DP. He gets up, has a lovely peaceful morning with his breakfast and tv, goes to work, comes home has supper, puts the kids to bed then relaxes!  Meanwhile i have the kids and house to deal with. I dont sit down til 930 every day.... this morning at 7 i was hanging up clothes, getting kids ready, doing homework..... 

I could moan all day long.....

The twins have started going to a toddlers group, just for an hour and they seem to have enjoyed it. Some of the people were chatty, but most didnt really chat that much.  I thought the leaders would have tried to make me feel more welcome and ask about the twins etc but they didnt.... ill keep going tho as they enjoyed it.  

Hope you are all well x

Twinkle - DS1 is coming to visit your school on wednesday, look out for him!!  Not really sure what he is doing there tho! Some video conference!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Oh mummy i can totally understand  now that I have my two.  But you with 3 I totally feel sorry for you.  DP really does help at night but i dont think they understand that we NEVER get a break - i love them to bits but B can be such a handful he gets bored with everything so quickly playmat is 15 mins, bouncy chair 5 mins etc etc and fights going to sleep and always need to be picked up and fussed over poor D has to just entertain himself.    DOnt get me wrong i love them to pieces but 2 are totally hard work!!!  I am shattered myself my skin is so dry and rashy my eyes puffy.  Dp has a new job and only gets home at 7!!!! so that leaves me with them the whole day DPs MIL is here and is USELESs she does my head in with do this and do that and trying to change my whole 'routine'  HAHAHAHAHa she leaves on Sunday yes please.

otherwise hope you all well x

Sx


----------



## ophelia

Hi girls,

Sorry to gate crash but just wanted to let you know I have posted a question about Group strep B on the Aberdeen board (I just found out I have it) and if anyone of you have had it before giving birth would you please be so kind and have a look and let me know what it entails when it comes to going into labour as I'm a bit worried about it all.

Thanks!  
Love/Ophelia


----------



## starrynight

Mummy30 just want to give you a    i can only imagine how hard it must be for you hope the twins start to listen to you and learn with there 20sec time out and ds1 hopefully calms down a bit after his bday.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

think ill be single by tomorrow...... he honestly is making me so mad.  i wanted an early night but he was up playing the computer and watching tv so i couldnt go to bed. he accused me of being like a 90 year old. this morning everything fell out my wardrobe when i opened it and he snapped at me for making too much noise. and basically said he will be making noise tomorrow when its my lie in day.  lots of issues wi him just now ive seriously had enough. all he does is swear and i hate it, he wont stop.  arrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Mummy,
so sorry honey you are going through this. Have you any family/close friends who can give you some respite and take the kids to give you a break. Sounds like your both exhausted and no wonder. Thinking of you


----------



## twinkle123

Can't stop as just about to head off home (at mum and dads) but just wanted to send some hugs to Mummy before I go     Wish I stayed closer to you and could do something to help!
x


----------



## Mummy30

ach, its just a case like gwendy says, we are both shattered. i know his work has been tough this week and certainly home life is very hard going just now.    He apologised.......  

Having a nice day out tomorrow for DS1s birthday, foam factory and jimmy chungs. Hoping for a stress free day....
Will be at ramboland on wednesday too. Shame its the playgroup day but its my only day to meet my friend.  Twins will love ramboland x


----------



## jackabean72

Thinking about you mummy30. Me and DH have been arguing all day too, its my dads anniversary of his death today 2 years since he passed. I just wish he could have met Charlotte I just know he would have been a gr8 grandad, my mum was a little upset on the phone :-(  Going to our friends for dinner and drinks so looking forward to that, try and relax. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## abdncarol

Mummy just a quickie to send you huge hugs petal.  I can't even begin to imagine what it's like with two toddlers and of course with your oldest son too.  I struggle some days keeping Eva entertained, she just wants to be with me all the time, not leaving me for a second and so it makes it so hard to get things done.  She has so many toys but all she really wants is my attention and to touch things she shouldn't.  I think when you're knackered things are 10 times worse too.  If you ever need a change of scene then you're more than welcome to visit me here, sometimes it's easier when they're out of the house and you just get the chance for a cup of coffee.
Twinkle 2011 is the year petal, sending you lots of luck and PMA for this next round of treatment xxxx


----------



## peglet

Well ladies, the coggs are in motion.  Officially we're doing it!


Just been for my blood test on day 3 of MC, to check my FSH.  Having to do all the testing again (poor DH)

So we have our apt on 10th Feb, and guessing that will determine if + when and what drugs to use.

Ideally would have like to loose some weight, but hey ho.

Away to Aviemore on Saturday for just less than a week, then down to london for a wedding blessing, THEN it's operation healthy eating, a wee bit of light excercise and away we go.....

bit of a me post (well actually all me  )

Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Gr8 news pegs! Lots of positive vibes ur way. 

Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Pegs great news.  Lots of positive thinking.      .  Have a great time in Aviemore and London.

Mummy30 hope things are better for you now   

Took Jamie to get weighed today - he has lost 6oz in 4 weeks!!  Not overly worried, he is happy and healthy.  He had constipation again and had to get lactulose from doctor as nothing was working so for a while he wasn't eating but think he was just bloated!  HV phoned me to discuss because as per usual she wasn't there at the clinic, just the nurse who weighed him.  Anyway just to make an effort to give him more calories in his food and get him weighed again in 4 weeks.


----------



## Geordie Lou

Just thought I'd pop on and say hello  
I'm sorry I'm a bit of a rubbish FF-er, I lurk alot but haven't posted in ages!

I just wanted to say yay to Peglet and     
Mummy30 hope things are a little better for you just now.

AFM, I had a lovely 12 week scan a few weeks back and just waiting on seeing midwife next week.  Hope things are still ok, but I could do a roaring trade in anxiety most days  
Had to see consultant unfortunately looks like birth in Peterhead is out of question but maybe able to go for midwife unit in Aberdeen.  Anyone had any good experiences there?

Lots of love everyone xx


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Sorry havent posted in ages do try to follow all the stories as much as i can, pegs wow all the best of luck to you and twinkle same to you come on now this has to be your turn now     to both of you.

AFM boys keeping me very busy still - had a bit of a breakdown yesterday and dp took the day off and just let me sleep etc,  I have been feeling so stressed with Mother in law etc she left on Sunday and think I broke down after that as she would leave me in a raging state everytime she tried to change routine etc aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh and she awaits for us when we move to NZ!!!! I had to go to GP as have an eye infection due to stress and have a headcold!    Oh well wont be spending much time with her I guess LOL LOL.

We have been having signs of night feeds improving night before last they had their usual 11am then nothing until 5 which was brilliant and BOTH of them!!! but then last night we had another every 3.5 hours - its really tough when you at the night shifts on your own well DP does 11 I am in bed at like 8 so I can do all the other shifts and then its them up at 5.30am lately!!!!! dont know if I am letting them maybe sleep too much during the day? They have about 5 hours with the lunchtime nap being the longest (2 hours) and then about 10 hours at night - does this sound ok?  I googled and it says a baby of 3-4 months should have 12-15 hours 2/3 of that should be night time sleep.

These are they hours they are sleeping:
8.30amish for 40 mins - hour
11ish  for 30 mins
then 1-3pm
then again about 4.30 for about 40 mins - hour

have to go sorry no personals dylan crying.....   

Sx


----------



## raphaela

Hi Girls
hope you don't mind me popping in for a sec! Its on behalf of my sister in law - trying for 9 years - many unsuccessful attempts - really down, wondering if anyone can recommend a good counsellor in the Aberdeen area or any good supports?/ alternative therapists. She will be trying one last time in a few months and i think she is really struggling. Would really really appreciate any help atall, my heart goes out to her.


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Raphaela - sorry to hear your sis is struggling. I had acupuncture during my treatments from Fan Zhou, based in Deeside Gardens. I'm convinced it made the difference for me. Worth a try?


Saffa - poor you. Being exhausted really takes it out of you. The boys are still really young so I wouldn't worry too much about a daytime routine just yet. I always tried to re-set the clock (even if the day had been haywire) at 7pm, with bath and bottle and used to feed them again by 10.30/11. The period R slept from from 11pm gradually got longer. Keep at it - you are doing fabulously!


Geordie -lou - good to hear from you. Keep us posted with progress.


Peglet - great news. Wish I was in your shoes getting to try again!


Hi to everyone else
T x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi ladies,


just a quickie to say,


Saffa    
Pegs   + thinking of you
Jacka - count me in for next meet  
Raphaela - have sent PM to you
Twinkle -    it your turn next also hun, 


Have a great w/e ladies. Off to Barcelona for consult Mon- here we go again!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Gwendy - good luck in Barcelona    Let us know how you get on
Saffa - poor you. Must be so exhausting. You're doing a great job though   

Raphaela - sorry to hear your sister-in-law's struggling.  Has she thought about changing clinics. Probably shouldn't be advertising that on this board but I was with Aberdeen for years and nothing worked. Changed to GCRM in Glasgow and got pregnant first time. Unfortunately it was ectopic but miles closer than I ever got here.  I've done the lot - acupuncture, herbs, reiki... Also saw the counsellor at Aberdeen clinic who was really nice.

Busy busy busy here.  In the middle of prelims, parents nights, reports etc.  Due to start my metformin and norethisterone on the 6th July and start menopur on the 18th.  My problem is that we have our Standard Grade and Higher practical exams any time between 20th January and middle of March.  I know I should come first in all of this but they really need me there for the day of their exams. I'm the one who's been preparing them for the last 2 years and rehearsing with them. I know someone else could easily step in for me on the day if I wasn't there but it would be a big disadvantage for my pupils.  Hoping we find out very soon when the exam is and if it's going to clash might have to postpone treatment for anothe month.  Don't really want to but if I wasn't at work, I'd be worrying about them all and would be more stressed than if I was there. 

Also, I'll be 35 in April which is when the success rates start dropping. Mine are low enough before adding that in to it all.  Oh my brain!!!!!!! 

Rambled on a bit there. Not sure if it'll makes sense!

Anyway, speaking of exams and work - need to go and mark some prelim papers. Exciting Friday evening!
x


----------



## bubblicous

hello ladies


i have a quick couple of questions for you all at the moment in living in orkney and as you can imagine there isnt much in orkney shop wise

so dh i and the girls are making a trip to aberdeen in 2 weeks time (cant wait) for a 4d scan and were hoping to pick up some baby things whilst we are there

were not talking the car just coming on the boat as walk ons and were staying in the travel lodge in the city centre not far from union st

so my question is what shops would you reccomend for baby things we need everything and they all have to be in walking distance and preferrably not to long a walk as i have bad spd 


oh and is there an asda near the city centre (im missing asda) 


thanks girls xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hi bubbli....... the closest asda to city centre would be at the beach but its a fair walk away.... ive never walked it but im guess half an hour from the travel lodge. Maybe not as long as that.... maybe walkers can help more lol. 

There is a john lewis nearby and an argos in the trinity centre. The door to travel lodge is basically attatched to the trinity centre. Debenhams.... primark for clothes, bedding etc..... both in the trinity too.  Disney store in the bon accord is a must for a wee treat for bubbz. 

Mamas and papas is in the outdoor bit of union square, which is a 5 min walk from your hotel, cut through the trinity centre... lots of steps tho.


----------



## bubblicous

mummy - where is the bon accord ? my youngest dd is lumpy (from wtp) mad and she wants to buy the baby a lumpy so the disney shop is a must stop 


the rest all sounds fab i didnt realsie we were so central i know where the mama's and papas is as we get the boat across the road from the outdoor bit of union square 


so from what i can gather there are 3 shopping centres one right at our travel lodge one across from the boat and the other im not sure 
we arrive on the saturday morning and leave on the sunday dinner time so not got loads of time so hoping to cram loads into a short time    


thanks so much for your help


----------



## Mummy30

bon accord is the other direction and there is st nicolas too, its joined onto the bon accord. only way i can describe getting to it is this.....

go out of primark... turn right.... keep going til the main crossing, look down, see markies and there you are!!! canna miss it and within walking distance.  

Travel lodge cant be any more central if it tried lol.  Thats where i always stay if ive got a night out in town....


----------



## twinkle123

Hi bubbs    The bon accord centre is only 5 minutes walk from the trinity centre and from where you get your boat.  Head for M&S, through that centre, and straight ahead. I'm not very good at giving directions. Probably best to ask someone when you're closer!  You'll be very central - everything's all within a 10 minute walk from where you're staying!
x


----------



## twinkle123

Sorry mummy - our replies overlapped.  See you've given directions too!
x


----------



## tissyblue

Gwendy - sending you some   for Barcelona.


Can't believe its Sunday night again. Someone has stolen my weekend.......


----------



## jackabean72

Bubs- I agree with all that mummy has said also go to baby gap its outside st nicholas centre they have nice stuff and usually have a good sale I got C some lovely things from there. Bhs is surprisingly good for baby clothes, peacocks also do a baby range both on union street which is the main street. If u are going to asda they have a gr8 selection of clothes looney tunes stuff, I wud get a taxi to the asda at the beach won't cost u that much. Matalan also have a gr8 range of disney clothes at fab prices and is also down the beach not far from the asda. Hope u and dh have a gr8 shopping trip and ur spd doesn't play up too much. Xx


----------



## bubblicous

thanks very much ladies  oooo im all excited now 11 days and counting and i will get to see my gorg baby in 3d and get to do some real shopping not just tourist shops and boots


----------



## jackabean72

Bubs- ru going to find out the sex? X


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - im not sure part of me wants to know and then another part doesnt dh is the same too one day he wants to know the next he doesnt so god knows how we will feel on the day


----------



## Mummy30

I dont wish that i didnt find out.... i needed to find out, but part of me would have loved a suprise!!  if i was you, having a singleton id keep it a suprise!!!  But its your choice.... i found out the sex in both my pregnancies!


----------



## starrynight

Bubs enjoy your shopping in town where are you going for your scan? I didnt plan to find out wot i was having but it was just to tempting for me not 2 but i do wish i could have stopped myself and had a surprise lol But saying that i wouldnt have such a pink house then haha.

Pegs did you get ur results back you were waiting for?

Gwendy hope today went well.

Twinkle hope you dont have to delay tx i understand you wanthing to look after your pupils but you come 1st 2.

Gems how u doing hunnie and more word of wot happining with tx or ur op?

Saffa hope the boys are sleeping a bit better am not sure on how long they should sleep A has never been much of a sleeper apart from at night. Her routine now is up between 8-9 then 15minute nap at 11 (longer if in car) then 1hour nap after 1pm then 30mins before tea or after! But if am out in car or the buggy she will sleep longer so i try and get out for a walk most days or i have a girny baby lol.

Sorry to everyone i have missed but do catch up with most of you on **.

Not much from me bought my new car today so that my savings(ivf fund) gone. Not sure i like the car lol but its bigger and fits all A stuff in it. 

xx


----------



## bubblicous

starry - my scan is at the Milne Clinic on Broomhill rd apparently its near the boat well according tot he aa route finder i should be able to walk it so fingers crossed  i asked with both my girls but they couldnt tell and im kinda glad i got a surprise with them but this time im not to sure


----------



## Lainsy

Bubs have a great shopping trip - bet you can't wait!  I loved all the shopping for baby stuff, in fact I still do - gone are the days of buying for me, I always head to the baby section   

Gwendy hope Barcelona goes well and you get a chance to do some sightseeing while you are there.

Saffa hope the boys are sleeping better through the night now?   

Not much news from me, not been up to much just working really.  Jamie had his photos done on Saturday - some of you on ** will have seen a few of them.  Really chuffed with them, only problem is dh and I can't say no and ended up spending a fortune on a frame and various photos - oh well!   

Half day at work tomorrow yippee - Jamie's pal turns 1 tomorrow so off to visit him in the afternoon.  Scary as this is the start of all his friends turning 1 and the countdown to his birthday.  Mrs Coops - bet you can't believe your wee boy is 1 this week too!

I am attempting to make a cake for Jamie's birthday - beginning to think I was mad coming up with the idea.  Am going to try a cookie monster cake as he loves cookie monster.  Got the cake tin.  Started to panic I didn't even have a recipe for a sponge but I got one of the net.  Now all I've to do is work out how to do all the icing and colouring etc.  Think there may be a few trial runs here!


----------



## fionamc

Just a very quick post but hope everyone is doing ok.

Bubbs - I would have thought Broomhill Clinic to the harbour would have been about a 40 minute walk, so quite a long way when you have SPD (but then again, maybe I just walk very slowy!)  Enjoy your shopping, I can't think of anywhere that nobody hasn't already mentioned.

Gwendy - hope everything has gone well.

Starry - it was lovely to meet you and A recently.  

Sorry for the short post after not posting for ages but am typing on my new netbook and making loads of typos as keyboard responds differently to what I am used to!  (tried to correct them)


----------



## twinkle123

Feel miserable!!! Full of the cold, eyes are streaming and throat is in agony.  Thankfully it's a quite day of teaching today although still lots to do.  Told my 1st class that my throat's in agony so were really quiet.  Even offered to make me a cup of tea which I turned down!  Can't say the same for the class that's coming after interval.....

Bubbs - I would think that Broomhill Road is too far to walk too.  Probably okay on a sunny day if you've got all day and are feeling well but I would recommend getting the bus or taxi.

Anyway, better go. Just putting off working through my list of things to do!
x


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies


oh jings the aa route finder said it would take 3 minutes in a car as its was just over a mile so i though it would be a wee quick walk flipping heck taxi it is then 


thanks for letting me know


----------



## starrynight

Girls i edit my last post coz i didnt think but the person i was on about knows i come on here!! 

Bubs i was gonna say the same thing if you are suffering from spd it will be a bit far to walk you can always get a taxi or the number 1/2 bus from union street goes up that way.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Starry - edited mine too just in case, although didn't say much!

Twinkle, sorry to hear you are feeling miserable.  This horrible cold really seems to be doing the rounds.  Have had E off nursery for a week now, so am going slowly demented at home.  The last couple of days his behaviour has been really annoying, so he has watched far too much TV to give F and I some peace!

Need to get my 'annoying' boy back to nursery soon!  He is due to be assessed by the educational psychologist on Friday.  We are considering trying to delay his school entry but would like another opinion (his teacher thinks it would benefit him) and I don't think there would be any chance of that if the ed psych didn't think so.  It's just so hard knowing what to do for the best, as he will be 5 in Oct and is fairly tall, so would stand out at nursery for another year.  Also think if we were to delay a year, his class would be a good bit smaller, which would be better for him.  Just don't know if it's a battle worth fighting, as I'm not sure if it's for the best or not but I was quite taken aback when I asked his teacher a couple of weeks ago if she had any grave concerns about him starting school and she said yes!


----------



## jackabean72

Hi ladies

Hugs to those who have the cold. I'm keeping up to date with most of u on **

Gwendy - been thinking about u hun hope things r going well

Hello to everyone else

AFM- I'm demented with C's reflux and colic, the only time she's quiet is when she's sleeping which isn't all that much! Naps during the day are very rare, she crys so much and nothing I can do to help her. The sickness seems to burn her throat (which is the reflux) we have been referred to hospital however that's 2 weeks and I've heard nothing! Got her 8 weeks assesment 2moro so I'm going to kick up a stink and say I want an appointment now! She was sleeping most of the night and only up once now she's back to 2 or 3 times a night. DH doesn't help during the week so I'm all alone and the same when he's at work during the day. I feel so guilty moaning but I know there's a happy baby underneath there somewhere! Sorry for the me post x


----------



## starrynight

Fiona thanks am just gonna watch what am saying n here don't want her knowing anything. Aww i hope you can decide what to with E what age is it they normally go in2 school? I have heard 4 0r 5 but am not sure. 

Jacks am totally with you there i tried not to mention it coz i wanted a baby so much but i had hard times with A crying all the time and oh working but you will get thro it and hope the hospital will help with something. Also A slept thro then started wakening up again i cant remember how many wks she was but someone mentioned it could have been a growth spurt and i think it might have been coz it didn't last 2 long but it was like having a newborn again. I actually just think A is a girny baby girl lol Sometimes i have such a hard time getting her to sleep when she is shattered but i HOPE it means il have a really good toddler haha think am kidding myself lol But i wouldn't change it for the world and u are the same so your not moaning ur just telling us how u feel.

I just order that laser tx groupon today on **!! Honestly since i had A am getting so hairy hairs everywhere lol I know i have pcos but its taking the mick since i had her. I just hope its a real company coz dont want ripped off lol Has any1 ordered from it before?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

ladies i need help!!! sorry me post havent read back but to say im knackered is an understatement, B is up every 3 hours or 3.5 max every evening we had one good night (in followed after a day of strict 3 hourly feeds)  but it has all gone pear shaped - I am feeding every 3 hours and he is on 180ml - 6 ounces and he never finishes his bottle same as night time - so have decided to go 4 hours today and is still not finishing bottles!!!  he finished one and threw up half and hour afterwards dont think i winded him properly!  am i maybe overfeeding?  dylan who is on less and is smaller is going about 5 hours between feeds at night!  - i am seriously up about 5 times a night and then have them the whole day!  dont know how much more of these sleepless nights i can take?! advice formula feeding ladies??

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia how was your night? I dont have much advice to be honest but A has 6oz in her bottles and never finishes them i only upped them at xmas time. During the day she gets her morning bottle then a bottle at about 12 then another at 3 then another at 5 there is only a 2hour gap on that one but thats coz she will normally only drink 2 or 3oz then next bottle at 7.30/8 she has only ever drank 5 bottles a day since i have had her. Do you do dream feed at 11? I used to find if i left it a longer gap 4 hours A would drink the whole bottle at 11 but i dropped the dream feed at about 8wks i think. I know this isnt much but maybe when you start weaning you might notice a difference i know i did with A she is alot happier baby (still girny but i just think that A in general lol) But does the toilet everyday now and more settled after her food and sometimes sleeps a bit more now!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Sorry nothing to contribute to the feeding/sleeping discussion!  Just popped on to say hello.  Taken today off as had no voice this morning and this cold/sore throat of mine is now affected my asthma.  Been in bed all morning but thought it was maybe about time to get up!
x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey  

Oof, Twinkle, hope you feel better soon.  Sounds like a struggle with asthma on top. 


AFM I had 16 week bloods done this morning, 2 week wait for the results, they're the downs and spina bifida ones.  I'm just going to try to forget about them till the results come through.
Finally heard the heart for the first time this morning - sounded like a train.  I cried, like a total idiot  

Saffa pet, I really hope you get some sleep soon you must be exhausted.

GL xx


----------



## fionamc

Saffa - I'm afraid I cant give you any advice, both of mine have been breast fed so I have absolutely no idea of what amount of formula they 'should' be having.  Also, F is only just going all night now at almost 16 months!  Even then, she is still sometimes up for one feed.    She was usually about 3 times up until age one and that was hard enough but having 2 and for you to be up about 5 times must be exhausting.  I always felt a bit jealous of people whose babies slept through from about 8 weeks, as both of mine have taken so long to do it.  It will get better but that doesn't help how tired you are at the moment.

Starry - they usually start school sometime between 4 1/2 and 5 1/5 depending on when their birthday falls.  A will likely start when she has just turned 5.  

Twinkle - hope you feel better soon.  There seems to be quite a few people off at the moment with this horrible bug.  DH lost some of his free periods last week covering classes for people who were off at his school.

Geordie Lou - hope your bloods come back showing low risk.  It is so special hearing the heart beat for the first time - I was more emotional at that than the 12 week scan.

Jacka - any word from the hospital yet?  Although I wasn't lucky with my 2  with them sleeping all night from early on, I was very lucky that neither had colic or reflux.  Hope you get an appt soon and something that helps her.

Mummy30 - how did you get on taking yur 2 to the toddlers group on your own?  Hope it wsn't too stressful.

Hiya to everyone else.


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

I havn't posted on here in AGES...

Got our 13 week scan on Friday and am a bit more excited now - one of my offshore tech's just took his 4month old son in and he is sooo cute... 

Just a quick post - hope you all well - will do more personals soon.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Saffa - Jamie wasn't feeding much when he was born so I had to monitor his fees and my hv said they are supposed to drink roughly about 2 1/2 times their weight, worked out in lbs and oz.  So for instance if Blake weighed 10lb then he should have around 25oz of milk a day.  Hope that helps but remember it is just a guideline, they can drink a bit more or less.


----------



## Mummy30

saffa - have you tried waking the other twin up at nights when the first one is hungry?? thats what we did and the "non hungry" twin always took the bottle with the "hungry" twin. That way, we werent up double the time..... if DP cant help at nights, have you tried propping the twins up onto a pillow together and feeding them that way?    I used 2 old car seats to feed mine together at times. i still have the old car seats and my two still like to sit in them to watch tv and have quiet time.  I refuse to get rid of them lol.    

If i was you i would try my hardest to get the twins into the same routine... try feeding them the same time, every feed.  C was always a lot lighter than A (she still is) but they still fed together, but A just had more milk than C.

Have you popped the question onto the twins thread on here?? Are you on your birth club thread... my birth club has been great for me as our babies are the same age so you can see what others routines are.....


----------



## bubblicous

hey lovely ladies

just a quickie from me you may notice ive changed the name of your thread to bump and babies chit chat as ive noticed there is alot of bump and baby talk on this thread now as lots of you have lovely little bundles

I have started a new tx thread for the ladies undergoing tx or awaiting tx you will find it here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255466.new#new

its just sometimes we find some ladies reluctant to post if theres lots a baby talk on the thread so ive made a little thread just for tx support which of course you are all free to post on as you know how much your support is appreciated

thanks everyone bubbs


----------



## Mummy30

good idea bubbs... so sorry to the girls if ive yabbled on too much about my two.....  love you all x


----------



## starrynight

I agree i hope i haven't annoyed any1 spkn about A i do try to keep it minimal and just spk about her on my birth thread but to be honest i don't post there much now either never have the time lol. If anyone so my rant on ** last sorry i just couldn't help myself i was fuming but so over it now.

xx


----------



## bubblicous

aww ladies no one is annoyed lots of the location threads have separate tx and baby threads sometimes is just a little easier on people


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


as Bubbs says can;t imagine anyone has reason to be annoyed at all as we all help each other at different stages of our fertility journeys. I do however think maybe a new thread would help maybe ladies who lurk to join the site. Mabye because we know each other well it might make some people reluctant to post...I don't know. I have posted on other thread my experience in Barcelona and hope my buddies will post there also as your support, advice and experience has been a life saver for me and my DH


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I must admit I felt a bit reluctant to post about my news etc so not of hurt anyone so kinda glad there are two threads.

Had our 12 week scan today ........AMAZING !! They were all so nice there and the scan lady was just so lovely, hey dated me 13+4 and am due 8th Aug.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

FFF- glad ur 12 week scan went well, a summer baby how exciting! Saw ur post on ** must be so good to tell everyone. 

AFM- C has constipation now! Never rains but it pours! She's been screaming and straining all afternoon. Also had three pebble nappies today (sorry if TMI). Tried giving her cooled boiled water but she just chokes on it, did 15mins of baby massage. Feel so helpless when she crying in pain. 

The meet has been changed to sun 13th feb so if you would like to come along post a reply on the aberdeenshire meet board. 

Xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hey FFF,


great news- how exciting for you both  Mind + bring your wee pics along to next meet...if you want to. Time to use my new make up bag you.... I mean secret santa got me as last one now nicked


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all

I'm not annoyed either about reading your baby stories and will continue to post on both threads.

Congratulations FFF. Glad your 12 week scan went well.   

As for me, due to start taking my metformin and norethisterone on Sunday and then start menopur on 18th February.  Surely this time......

Jacka - hope little C gets better soon   
x


----------



## Mummy30

FFF - woo hoo, once again congratulations.... almost 14 weeks now wowzers!!  enjoy it x
susan, everything crossed as usual. xxxx
jacka - poor wee C...  im not sure there is much you can do for her at this age....  have you called your HV?? is she too young for VERY dilute orange juice? Thats what i give my two when they are struggling...


----------



## starrynight

Just quickly away to feed A. Jack you can try fresh orange with water just a touch of orange tho. I had to give aimee it when she was about 4wks old. A used to choke on it 2 tho.

Fff congrats on 12wks or should i say 13 you must be on cloud 9.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Is it fresh orange? X


----------



## starrynight

Thats wot i had to use and it was the hv that told me make sure its the smooth one tho.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

yes, smooth fresh orange... if starry was told to use it then im sure it will be fine!!  thats what i would do.... make sure its very dilute tho!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks starry and mummy I'm going to run out and buy some now as she still hasn't settled x


----------



## starrynight

Yea just a touch so the colour changes.

Mummy30 loved ur new photos of the twins.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

cheers starry, loving the ******** mobile app on my phone so i can upload photos there and then!  cant believe my babies are 3 months off turning 2.  

its really depressing that they are out of baby clothes and into "proper" kids clothes now....


----------



## jackabean72

hello ladies

To those ladies with the bump I would just like to let you know I am selling my breast pump tommee tippee electric one.  I never used it, I had it out the box to look at but then breastfeeding didn't work out for me.  I'm selling it for £20 so send me a private message if your interested.

Thanks
Jxx


----------



## jackabean72

Just a little me post ladies - Phoned the doctor again on friday and they said my refferal wasn't urgent!!! arghhhh I said "well it's urgent to me so can I speak to the doctor again" Secretary said she would speak to doc and I was to call back today so I did that and they are putting her on urgent however the hospital said they can't take it over the phone, my GP needs to send them a letter!!! A bloody letter i will show them what they can do with their letter!    Fingers crossed I will have an appointment for her by the end of the week.  NHS = Useless   

Hope everyone else is well? xx


----------



## bubblicous

hey all 


me again another quick question is there a mothercare near aberdeen city centre    thanks ladies


----------



## Lainsy

Hi bubs there is a mothercare but it is at Berryden Retail Park about a 5/10 min drive.  Probably too far to walk but only a short taxi / bus trip.

Flip Flop Flo - good to hear your scan went well.

Jacka that is just crazy, doctors are bloody useless, just you keep on harassing them!  Dh phoned our doctors for an appointment for jamie last Friday - he didn't get an appointment until this Thursday!!  I thought they were supposed to see babies within a certain time limit?

Poor Jamie has not had a good weekend, he has been ill.  Yesterday he slept from 12pm - 3pm, got up drank some milk, wouldn't eat anything and then was sick everywhere about 3 times.  He went back to his bed at 4pm and slept until after 7pm when I got him changed and he was back in bed about 7.30pm.  He was absolutely shattered and been up a few times through the night - so not like him.  He has been so clingy the past few days.  He was sobbing his wee heart out tonight and I felt so helpless   .  He did eat a wee bit of tea though and seemed a bit brighter before he went to bed.  I am now sitting here listening to him snoring away


----------



## Gwendy

Jacka - hope Charlotte gets better soon. 


Lainsy - Hugs and cuddles to Jamie too


Yes I would have thought babies should be given priority, not sure if this varies with different practices.


Mummy, pls don't let my post on Barca put you off. It's a fab city. We have now been 6 times for hols and Tx and this is the first time I have been robbed. Guess I became too relaxed and not vigilant enough. I am looking forward to going back as my experience overall has been very very positive. Lots to see and do


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey  

Gwendy, I was horrified by your Barcelona experience!  But like you say it is a beautiful city.  I bet you're glad to be home this time though!

I'm off for a gender scan at Babybond on Saturday - I'll be 17 weeks and 3 days.  Just wondering if any of you have been for this and how it was.  I'm wondering really how accurate it can be at this point.  The website says 99% accurate but I'm still quite early 17 weeks.

GL xx


----------



## Saffa77

Gl you should be fine in  south Africa they do gender scans at 16 weeks don't know why they make. Wait so long here in Scotland - is this babybomd place new in Aberdeen as thy sound much better than the babyscannng place with getting earlier scans

Gwendy and twinkle I have everything crossed for the two of you!!!!! Let his be your turn you so deserve honestly!!!


----------



## jackabean72

GL- saffa is right they should def be able to tell, I went to that babybond clinic in aberdeen not specifically for gender scan but we did ask if they could tell and the lady said our baby had a little hamburger lol which is a girl! And she was right! As long as baby isn't camera shy or lying in an awkward position they shld be able to tell you. Good luck. Are you going to tell people once you know? Or keep secret? Xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi Saffa and Jackabean  

Yeah it's that new Babybond place near to the Malmaison - ish! 
We went before christmas for a reassurance scan and the ladies there are so lovely.  We really want to know the gender and I think we'll probably tell people.  Once I'm excited about something I'm not the best at keeping it to myself!  
Just can't wait - team blue or team pink, it'll be amazing.

As Saffa said, Gwendy and Twinkle, this has to be your year.  All my thoughts to you guys you deserve everything in the world in a bucketload.   

GL xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

PS Jacka - I'm laughing at the hamburger!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks GL and Saffa.   Surely this year......
Having to stay at work for tonight's 2nd year parents evening.  Could do with a snooze though!  Been staring at the screen trying to write my 4th year reports (which are due tomorrow) for almost 2 hours now and keep feeling my eyes starting to close.  Had one of my 6th years in doing his prelim all afternoon so been forcing myself to stay awake!  Won't get home until 9pm. 
x


----------



## Gwendy

Oh no Twinkle - hope you get a good night's sleep tonight.
GL and Saffa - very kind of you, thanks x


Jacka ... took me a wee while to work out the hamburger thing.....now I know..... I think !!!


----------



## jackabean72

GL - I found it funny too. I was the same about telling people what we were having couldn't hold my own water lol

Gwendy - yes I think it is what you think ha ha

Twinkle - hugs, I hope its a quick night and your home in bed before you know it 

Xx


----------



## Mummy30

lol, i had a hamburger and a sausage in my oven!!! hee hee


----------



## Saffa77

whhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahaha my two sausages were unmissable at gender scan too LOL.

Sx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

I'm not having a good day, I got a funeral tomorrow of a guy I worked with and then got a phone call this morning to say another friend had passed away, I just burst out crying, we knew he didn't have long but it was such a shock, he's early 40's and has a wee one of 6 months.  Its just so so sad, i nearly left work to go home but once I calmed down I was ok.  Can feel myself welling up now while typing this.

Apart from all the upset i'm doing ok, we'd booked in for a gender scan too at Baby Scanning but I have to be 26 weeks to have it done, I do however had a £20 discount voucher from them so it'll only cost £45, still.... i wanna find out now 

Hope your all ok and sorry if its been a bit of a me post.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

just on quick as watching the football and just mopped up sick lovely!  

FFF - oh my, no wonder you are teary, 2 deaths to deal with on top of your ragine hormones.  I mind sobbing uncontrollably quite a lot during my pregnancy, think i wrote about it on here at the time lol.  So sorry to hear of your friend, so young too.  Makes you think how precious life is. Take care of yourself, cry when you want to cry, you feel better for it. xx


----------



## starrynight

FFF a    for you what a awfull time your having just now but ur hormones wont make things any better am sure i cried most the way thro my pregnancy wishing it away to but regret it big time now.

Sonia did you try the twins with baby rice?

Jacks anyword of hospital appointment yet? Is little  any better?

Mummy30 you looking forward to ds being off school? 

Fiona have u decided wot to do about E school?

Geordie lou cant wait to find out if our having a boy or girl LOL at the hamburger talk thats wot i was told 2.

Lainsy is J any better now?

Am sure someone asked about midwife care at the hospital but cant remember who i have heard good and bad stories about it my sister had her 1st in labour ward and 2nd and midwife unit and said IF she has another it will be labour ward she hated midwife care she asked for morphine jab they made the injection all up for here but she didnt get it the midwife kept leaving the room for ages her oh had to do most of the work she asked for a drink of water n didnt get it yet. If i was to have another it would defo be labour ward.

Not much from me but any ladies got any advice on what could be up with A the last 2 nights she has been really unsettle wakining up every hour for her dummy! Last night i managed to fall asleep at 3 then she just started screaming nothing would calm her down proper teatrs the lot could it be her gums? I gave her ashton powders and a little drop of milk and she did go back to sleep but still kept screaming on and off the whole night it not like its little wimpers its like piercing scream   .

Hiya to everyone i have missed but av only gone by the names i have read back on.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya

Starry poor A yeah maybe the gums??  sorry cant think of anything else havent gotten to your stage yet LOL

Gave boys baby rice and they took about 3-4 spoonfuls each but then Blake was up every 3 hours for a feed last night again WTF?  and he was seriously starving as was demolishing every bottle!  Dont know if it was the rice or not but also tood them to baby yoga yesterday and maybe all the exercise made him really hungry  who knows but am going to wait a few weeks and try the rice again.  

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - I am delighted the schools are off!!!!!! Hate the school just now, they are useless.  Mind you, having 3 kids going mad at home isnt fun either! i cant win! He has a party tomorrow tho, his 2nd ever one!!  hope he behaves......  Going to my mums on sunday for a couple of nights to get away from here.  He can play at mums safely without bigger kids taking his brand new helmet and throwing it, causing it to dent and chip.  Hate the kids round here.... thinking about writing to the local paper to inform the parents what their little darlings get up to as i bet they have no idea... or actually, they probably do but just dont care.  Oh to have the money and move away.......


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Morning gals,

Well that was one funeral out the way yesterday, it was actually a lovely service bless and I actually came out there quite positive which was a really weird feeling.  Just waiting to hear when the next one is.

My friend Ryan aka Queen of the Deen just ordered us £200 worth of baby stuff !!!
Highchair
Sterilizer
Baby Montitor
Baby Box
Play mat

he is mad but we are every so gratefull to him, he gets a bit carried away when shopping and can't wait for bambino as he calls it, to arrive  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

north and islands.... :-/  lol.  

FFF - queen of the deen , that had me literally PMSL!! what a great nickname! i have a picture of the man in my head now! What a great friend to have.  

DS1 had a great time at the party, he was well behaved and hyper at the end of it, im delighted and very proud of him as i wasnt sure how he would get on. 

Dp and i have been doing sone DIY tonight, damn shelves lol.  They look nice, but im sure A is going to come in tomorrow and pull the things down.  if they say flat in the corner i could screw them to the wall but cause they are diagnoal to the corner ive no idea how to secure them. any budding DIYers out there or DPs that can help me?!?!?!


----------



## Lainsy

Starry how is Aimee?  It could well be her teeth.  I rub Bonjela on Jamie's gums and have been giving him paracetamol too when he has been crying a lot.  Jamie is so much better now thanks, he still hasn't got the tooth through that has been bothering him but he is so much better in himself, still chews his finger like mad but at least he is not crying and so clingy.

Sonia how are the boys - sleeping any better at night?

Mummy30 sorry I can't help on your shelves - me and dh just argue when we attempt to do any diy together   

FFF sounds like you have a great friend there!

Jacka hope C is better - think I saw on ** that you were getting home today? (sorry haven't read back as haven't been on for days)!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## starrynight

Girls just a quick question you know when u are out for lunch how do u heat up babies food? Am meaning like solids? I always make things in batch so i take it out freezer every morning. Wot did use do? See i could just give aimee fruit in yogurt for lunch when am out coz its easier but i cant do that all the time. Any tips girls?

Also am goin to a baby group next wk for the 1st time thats if i dont back out lol.

Jacks glad little c is better.

Hi to everyone would try personals but little madam is sitting n my lap fighting her sleep owell no nap this afternoon means early bed lol.

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Starry, I used frozen stuff when I was at home but if I wanted R to have something warm if I was out, I used to use the Heinz dry packet foods - they did one with cauliflower and broccoli which R just LOVED. They just get mixed up with hot water so I just used to take some in a tub and ask for some hot water wherever I stopped for a coffee : )


----------



## fionamc

Starry - F just always had some of what I was having but I can't really remember with E.  I think most of the places we were for lunch usually had a microwave where you could heat up food or if you asked, they would heat it for you.  Has A settled again at night?  F is the same when she wakes up, she doesn't just cry, she screams!  If you think it might be teething, I found Anbesol liquid works pretty well and find it easier to apply than gel or powders.  Thanks for asking about E, we have put in an application for school and nursery.  He will definitely get a place at school but there is a panel who decide about nursery.  If he gets a place at nursery, we can still decide to put him to school when the time comes if we feel he is ready (the educationl psychologist thought he would be better going back to nursery, as things stand at the moment). 

Mummy30 - hope you are having a good time at your mum's and that A and C sleep well there for a chage!  Also glad to hear that DS1 enjoyed the party and behaved well, especially when he has not been to many    - hope he gets asked to more now.  I can sympathise, as I can see exactly the same happening with my DS.  Sometimes I wonder if he also has AS.

FFF - lucky you with a friend like the Queen of the 'Deen!    

Gwendy, Twinkle, Gemz and Pegs - huge            thoughts for you all for your current/imminent treatments.

Saffa - hope the boys are sleeping a bit better again.

Jacka - glad to hear C is much more settled since she has been on the Carobel and Rinitodine - long may it continue!  Are you beginning to catch up on some sleep?

Hi Tissy - hope you are doing ok?   

Having a nice few days here, with DH being off for a long weekend.  Been to the Aquarium and Spotty Bag shop in Macduff, cinema and shopping in Union Square, going to visit a friend in the morning and another friend coming to visit tomorrow afternoon.  Then Friday, we are going back to prosthetics for the 1st time in 8 months.  Not wanting another cosmetic hand but hoping they might manage to make her some sort of contraption she can put her arm into to when she is riding her trike.  She is amazing with things, she tucks things like food and pens under her arm and puts the lid on the pen or uses her spoon etc in her hand.  It does mean her clothes get a bit messier than you would expect!  Unfortunately, I think she would have been left handed like me.  Talking about her hand, Laura Hamilton on 'Dancing On Ice' is the Patron for REACH, the assocciation for children with an upper limb disability.  She is brilliant, so if you are wondering who to vote for....!


----------



## Geordie Lou

Just a quick one - to let you know after scan on Sat I'm in team PINK!  
Makes it all so real     

GL xx


----------



## peglet

Congrat on being team pink GeordieLou 
Fiona, love the photo you have up just now.
Pegs


----------



## fionamc

Yay GL, another girl to help even up the numbers a bit!

Thanks Pegs, a wee bit PR for Team Hamilton!


----------



## jackabean72

Geordie- go team pink. Hamburger team!! Lol

Xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Geordie - a pink bump!!!
Fiona -love your photo too
x


----------



## Lainsy

Congrats Geordie on having    !!!

Starry, I tend to use jars when out as a lot easier.  They can be eaten at room temperature or if I wanted to warm it up just put some in a container and stand the container in hot water for a few minutes.

Got my photos from the photographer of Jamie yesterday - so pleased with them.  We got a lovely family photo for our sitting room.  The photographer is putting them on his website so will give you a shout once up if anyone wants a look


----------



## Mummy30

hello all

well, mums was lovely to get away but boy without DP it was hard.  C slept well, A on the other hand was a little monkey. 4 times i was up the 1st night, 5 the second.  The thing that i cant get over is that he cries and cries, when i go through, he looks at me and just lies down, closes his eyes and thats him... til an hour later. He doesnt want his dummy or even a cuddle, he just needs reassurance that im there. its sooooo annoying. At home we do the CC when needed, which is less and less often, and DP is the one who would get up more than i do, but its maybe once a night if that.... he just will not sleep anywhere but here. So hard for us to get away anywhere as i couldnt let my dad have 3 nights of hell like that.  I was shattered when i got home yesterday... then went back out to the football!!    

They slept 7pm - 830am though, all night, no one woke up. Shows you how much they missed their bed.    And how much i rely on DP to help me out with them. 

anyway... im suffering with a terrible cold just now, so blocked i cant even sniff!  grrrrrr.

GL - great news on team pink!!! makes it more real knowing x
lainsy - cant wait to see jamies photos... how cute!!!
fiona- i deferred ds1 for a year (jan birthday) and it was the best decision i made. how clever is wee F!!! its amazing how flexible and accomodating kids can be. 
  
right, just a few personals for me, settling down to watch the football.


----------



## Geordie Lou

Thanks Lainsy, Jacka, Mummy, Twinle Fionamc and Pegs.
 

I def seen 'the burger' Jacka - my DH was trying not to laugh cos I'd told him!  Just really chuffed by how real it feels, scared still, but chuffed.

Is anyone in Ellon or know of decent nursery in or around Ellon.  I've started looking.

Flip flop flo - you're chum sounds lovely! Wow you've really got sorted with some important stuff bought   

GL xx


----------



## Lainsy

YIPPEE it's the weekend and dh is off this weekend - a nice family weekend to look forward to together   

Geordie, the only nursery I have heard of in Ellon is Stepping Stones Nursery, they have ones in Ellon, Peterhead and Inverurie.  I have Jamie in Nursery in Peterhead called First Class Day Nursery and really happy with it - not sure if that is too far for you depending where you work etc.

Mummy30 hope your cold is better   

For anyone that is interested Jamie's photos are all now on Jim Ritchie's website.  PM me and I'll send you the password if you want a look as obviously don't want to put it on here !


----------



## jackabean72

Lainsy - pm me please I wanna see his pics 

X


----------



## gmac2304

me too Lainsy...
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just had a quick look at the photos Lainsy. Really good!  Love the ones of the 3 of you
x


----------



## Saffa77

Lainsy photos?! yeah i wanna see them too!


----------



## jackabean72

Laisny - just taking a look at your photos, they are brill.  Family one is fab and love the ones he's on that little chair backwards   

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks girls - we are so pleased with them.  I just loved every photo of Jamie but then I am biased   

Saffa I've pm'd you the link!


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, just to echo, the photies are just brill!! so cute and what a smiler!! x


----------



## starrynight

Girls am looking for some advice i had A to the hv yesterday for her 6month check up everything fine for her age but she is still tiny!! 13lb 2 oz and still at bottom of the chart. Saffa and jacks and di do your little ones weigh more than that? I dont know what i can do to get her to put weight on!! Lainsy is j little for his age?

She is sitting up now well if i leave the room i still put something round her incase she falls but she managed 10mins the other day by herself but she is a nitemare at bed time now last night i got her down at 11.15 and thats after having her last nap at 4.30!! She is knackered but everytime i put her in cot she screamed doesnt help when oh aint much help he has never put her down so i told him from now on we do a night each!! I kept goin back in and stroking her head but it made no difference she just screamed even more so i went back in picked her up and gave a cuddle for a few minutes then put her back then after 5min she went to sleep i hate listening to her screaming but i dont know what else to do. If i keep taking her back downstairs or what ever she will never learn coz when i do that she smiles and laughs once down stairs but grumpy again after 5mins but the thing is if i lay her on my bed she will be out like a light in 5mins?

Lainsy i missed the photos of j will they be going on **? Enjoy ur sisters hen night next wknd.

Mummy30 i love the photo you have of the twins looking out the window at r coming home from school. Are u still going to the toddler group?

Jacks good luck with the move.

Saffa are the boys sleeping any better at night yet? I hope so.

Fiona F was fine when we meet up am sure il get to the stage when a doesnt want to sit still when out. I hope E had fine at his party that night.

Di hows the boys doing with feeding? And hows ur finger? I have a fight on my hand now with A eatiing she wont eat anything with the slightest lump in it!! The hv told me to try her with pancake and fish finger last nite but take off the bread crumbs and it all come back up again. The weird thing is she will eat a wotsit no problem she plays with them then eat it!! Am goin to try her with grated cheese today in front of her to see if she will pick it up and eat it i did pancake yesterday but she just stored it all in her mouth!! Do you put normal milk in the boys cereal or porridge?

Sorry to everyone i have missed am away to jump in the shower while A is asleep.

Sorry for typos scared to do spell check incase i lose the post lol

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry I wouldn't worry too much about A's weight.  I think hv are obsessed with charts!  She was only 5lb 7oz when born and you aren't big yourself.  J has never been big, he was weighed on Wednesday and is 16lb 7oz.  Put an outfit on him today which was 6-9 months and the dungarees are hanging off him, they were so big and he is over 11 months now !!!  I really wouldn't worry too much about it, as long as she is drinking her milk and eating something she will be fine.

Unfortunately I can't put Jamie's photos on ** as they are on the photographer's website but I'll pm you a link to see them.  Probably do it through ** as when I pm through here the link doesn't seem to work


----------



## jackabean72

Starry - sorry to hear about A not sleeping too well I can't really offer advice as C is pretty much the same! I wouldn't worry about her weight like laisny said she's just small. Everyone is different sizes. 

Hope everyone is well sorry no more personal's lots of things to do with the move but its going well x


----------



## Saffa77

hi all


Laptop broke got a new one yay back to the internet LOL


Lainsy - loved the photos!!!


Starry - A is small so wouldnt worry too much about the weight.  My boys go down well at their bedtime of 7 in their cots and wake up again at 11-12ish and then again about 3-4am and werent going to sleep after that feed but now are going down no problem until 6-7am ish. latest 7.30am.


Feeding them solids just now and D is loving it B is no where near as keen as D am surprised as thought B would be all over the solids.
ok better go boys just woke up


----------



## Mummy30

evening......

some news from me.... my two are still enjoying 2 groups... one on a monday and one on a wednesday. both very different style of groups. Their names are down for another session where i can leave them for an hour and a half every tuesday afternoon.  

I will have to change their routine that day but id be silly to turn it down, its free too, im going to use my time to go swimming and get this horrid jelly belly away. 

Going shopping in aberdeen tomorrow.... tres excited!!!


----------



## Saffa77

ok ladies how do you train boys to sleep in cots for their lunctime nap when i think i have cracked it then the folowing few days i will be out at lunchtime etc or its weekend then they sleep in pram when out or downstairs here on chairs or swing over weekend!  tried to put them to sleep after their lunch and B was screaming blue murder aaaargh was doing my head in so they both downstairs sounds asleep one on swing (B) and D on bouncy chair !!!  they were up again  last night too after having some good nights they seem to wake at about 3-4 for a feed but then they not interested at all well mainly B how do i get them to stop waking up if they not hungry?  cant just leave them in cots as B cries I can give D his dummy and he falls asleep but B has none of that!  Also they not interested in their 8am bottle either?  can i replace that with porridge as am wasting bottles as they only drink abotu 30-40ml at this feed.  Then can give them puree and milk at 12pm lunchtime feed is this ok?  will the porridge keep them going until 12?  Otherwise all is good hope you all good!


----------



## Liffy

Hi Girlys, sorry to but in and not sure if this is the right place or not, but am contemplating trying acupuncture along with my IVF cycle (on day 3 of Burserelin) and wondered if you had any advice or could recommend someone in Aberdeen? Many thanks in advance. Liff xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Liffy - welcome to the boards. I went to Fan Zhou, Deeside Gardens Aberdeen who I thought was brilliant (honest girls, I'm not on commission!). He does like to treat you for up to three months before treatment though. Give him a call?


Saffa - trial and error i'm afraid (and double the problem with twins I guess...) I was never rigid with routines but used (and still use) a combination of car, pram and cot at lunchtime, depending on what we are up to. As for the breakfast milk, if they aren't taking it then try making porridge up with the milk (some makes I think you can add formula too instead of water). If they have full tums they should sleep better at nap times. Good luck - hope to see you and the boys soon!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Liffy,


welcome to the Aberdeen threads. I joined FF aberdeen a year ago and  honestly don.t know what I would have done without them. A great bunch of buddies who are there for you, if your happy, sad or just don't know where to go next. I too, have been to Fan in the past over many years, amongst many others abroad, Can safely say he is without a doubt one of the best.... authentic acupuncturist....good luck!!!


----------



## Liffy

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining you on here (think I'm in the right place?)
I am new to all this and have just done (or at least my hubby has as I bottled it at the last minute again!) day 3 of  injections. I am getting treated at ARI and having to pay for it as was not eligible for funding due to long waiting lists   and the fact I will be over 40 by the time my wait is up (38 next month! Yikes!) Just had my right tube removed as it suddenly showed up on the last scan as a hydrsalpinx.
I was just wondering if anyone has tried acupuncture or chinese herbs and could recommend a good acupuncturist who specialises with this in Aberdeen? Would love to hear about any experiences and if it is worth doing or not...
Anyway, hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks, Liffy x


----------



## Liffy

Ooh! Am going mad, clearly not quite got the hang of the different boards as just wrote a post to realise I had 2 replies to a previous one, duh! Thanks Tissyblue and Gwendy..think I will give Fan a call. Also heard about a woman called Sue May who works at Rosemount Centre and wondered if she may be good as she seems to specialise in infertility acupuncture...

Seem to be absorbed in research at the moment...there is so much info on here. Soooo glad (already!) I have found this website   x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, don't know anything about accupuncture but just wanted to say welcome Liffy, everyone on this board is so helpful and lovely.  I've been rubbish at posting recently, must try harder, but try to keep up with everyone on ********.
Oh 1-1/2 to yourself sounds like heaven Mummy, good for you.  I must try harder taking Eva to groups, I did go to one once but there were loads of older kids running around, knocking over Eva so haven't been back.  I do still meet up with my antenatal girls but be good to try to get Eva into more things, burn off some of that energy she has.
Hope everyone is well, Saffa I agree with Tissy's advice re the rice.
Mike is away at the moment so I'm knackered as Eva was up 1/2 the night, which isn't like her at all, just wouldn't settle, think she knew daddy was away so she could play up to me, he normally does night times.  Away to Inverurie today and then maybe go to Haddo house this afternoon with the dog.  Madam just wants to walk everywhere and not be in her pushchair so got a set of reins for her.....pink poodle of course.  It will take us hours to walk round to feed the ducks ).
Big hugs to everyone and must try to make the next meet, can do this weekend unfortunately as out with chums on Saturday and hoping to stay over in town, better attempt to spend sunday with mike before he goes offshore next week.
Carol xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hello ladies......

welcome onboard liffy, hope your tx is going well x... there is the tx board too if you wanted to chat to the girls having tx just now too, but im sure they all still come on here too x

carol - hi, i made a lot of excuses not to take my two out to groups but now ive done it its fine. i go to a quieter group on a monday which is lush and a busier one on the wednesday but its good.  There are kids who run about knocking into others (oh, thats usually my two, doh...) but for me its all part and parcel of mixing with kids, getting a bit bashed etc is all about learning and coping with others.  so it doesnt bother me if theres a bump or two.    My madam likes to walk rather than go into the buggy too, both of mine love their wee bags on and a wee walk!

saffa - sorry i missed you on ** the other day, often im logged on via my phone but am not actually on.  regarding sleeping, like tissy said, its trial and error. my two have always slept in their cots during the day. for months i didnt go out as i wanted them to sleep in their cots rather then the car/buggy and it paid off. they sleep well in their cots at nap times.  Regarding bottes at night... what time is their last bottle and how much to they take?  i think if i remember, we gave a last bedtime bottle at about 11pm, then put them to bed.  If they woke we offered milk, if they refused we just put them back to bed, no nappy change, no eye contact etc.    they woke at about 7, let them have a little play then try the bottle about an hour later.  Breakfast was always bottle first, then use the bottle milk to mix up the baby cereal, so i knew they were getting their milk that way.    

Lovely weather... went out a walk today and bumped into lainsy!! was great to have a quick chat!  Managed to keep my two awake by visiting a certain sweety shop in town and giving them a sweet every 10 mins!! hee hee.  

Attempted playdough today too, aiden ended up with nice blue mouth and the playdough stuck in his teeth !!  He is a right wee monkey... he nicked madams bit of playdough, so of course she had a fuss and he was told off, next thing i know, he has put his bit of playdough onto her tray and is pretending to cry to try and get her into trouble by making out she took it!!!  little monkey!! im soooo on to him!!

right better go, quick supper tonight fish fingers, smilies and spag hoops.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi liffy. I've been to Sue May for herbs and acupuncture before.  She certainly knows her stuff!  I only stopped because I couldn't afford it anymore but she's certainly worth giving a go.

Your question just got me thinking about whether I should go for reiki between today's EC and ET?  Any ideas?  Or would listening to my (sorry, Gwendy's!!!) relaxation CD be just as good?


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle,


yes just to confirm reika suppose to be healing and calming so can only be a good thing for you especially if you have tummy discomfort too. Where will you go for this treatment - sounds ideal for you as very relaxing but not interfering with your system


----------



## Lainsy

Welcome Liffy, good luck with your treatment.   

Saffa, like Tissy says make porridge with milk - there are a few baby cereals that can be made with milk as opposed to water so that way they are getting milk too.  With regard to naps if I was at home Jamie went to sleep in his cot but if he fell asleep in his pram I just left him in his pram in the house.

Carol good to hear from you - although I do keep up on ** - you are a bad influence though with all the shopping items you recommend   

Mummy30 it was lovely to see you and the twins today, they are getting so big !  Your playdough story sure brought a smile to my face   

Was at a friend's funeral today   , he was only 28 and had cancer.  He left behind 3 young kids - the youngest is only weeks younger than Jamie.  Sure makes you appreciate life.  It was a humanist service and it was lovely.


----------



## fionamc

Hiya everyone,

Starry - been meaning to reply over your worries about A's weight.  No advice sorry but just to let you that F is the same.  She was 1lb heavier than A at 6 months but she was a couple of pounds heavier than A when she was born (I think), so she actually put on even less weight and hv didn't seem concerned.  I was a wee bit concerned myself that F only put on 1lb between being weighed in Oct and then Feb but again, hv didn't seem bothered.  She now weighs just under 21lbs at just under 17 months but she is also small.  Are A's length and weight around about the same centile?  If so, it probably just means she will be petite like F.  It's funny, E was always at the top of the chart for both height and weight.  Is your OH taking his turn a bit more at putting her down at night?  Hope she has stopped screaming so much.  F still has her screaming moments at night but is more likely to just cry now.  Oh, and they both had a great time at the disco, thanks.  F stood and birled round and round for most of it!

Saffa - I was (and still am!), a bit like Mummy30, and try to let F have at least one of her daytime naps in her cot.  Sometimes she has one in the morning and one in the afternoon and other times she will just have one around lunchtime.  Some days, it's a struggle to keep her awake til I collect E from nursery at 11.30 but if she doesn't need to go down til about 10.30, I just keep her awake in the hope she will have one long nap from about 12.15.  We do try to stick to a routine as much as possible though (but it is changing from two to one nap a day) but some days that is just impossible to do, especially when meeting up with others who have babies, as everyone's routines are different.  We stopped going to one toddler group for a while, as F was too tired to get anything from it.

Carol - F is the same, she just wants to walk everywhere and she currently has a corker of a  bruise on her forehead when she fell whilst walking in Home Bargains on Sat!

Mummy30 - glad you are enjoying going to your groups!  A sounds like a fly wee monkey - made me laugh and very clever!

Welcome Liffy -welcome and hope your treatment is successful.  Sorry, never had acupuncture.

Lainsy - I meant to ask before now, but would love to see the photos of J if you can pm on **.  Thanks.  Hope you are still enjoying work ok?

Jacka - is C still improving on her meds?  Hope you are gettin all unpacked and settled in your new house.  Have you got out to Hoodles yet??!!

We are enjoying this lovely weather, getting out to the garden to play.  It is so wonderful to see the two of them running around the garden playing together.  Felt so, so lucky watching them today!

Need to go to bed now but hello to everyone and hope you are all doing well! x


----------



## fionamc

Lainsy, that is so sad, 28 is so young


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Is it bad for b watch tv too much he loves cbeebies 

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

Saffa, people will probably disagree with me, but if it keeps them quiet for a while, let them watch TV. Kyle loves certain programmes (_ITNG being one that makes him stop & shut up for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaages_), and I am quite happy to let him watch it if it means I can get on with doing something without him hanging off my legs...


----------



## abdncarol

Saffa Eva watches telly too, always did when tiny, she loved baby tv in her beanbag.  I don't think it does them any harm at all, as long as you don't plonk them down all day in front of it.  Eva is right now in her highchair, eating her lunch in front of telly in the kitchen.  When they're babies what else can you do to entertain them, it's slightly easier now with being able to do things with Eva.  xx


----------



## Saffa77

ok phew thanks ladies you right what else can i do to entertain him if i have other things to do he watches some in morning but mainly in pm when i am home.  

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

saffa - hoi you, i bet you ppl have said to you "dont let your kids watch tv..." or other "useful" information... well, you hear me... you do what you want to do as a mummy!!!!  dont listen to others!!!  apart from us!!

i mean that in a jokingly way of course... TV is great!!! its on most of the day here and i have to say my two have learnt so much from it. Madam will sing and dance to the songs, they know that when ITNG comes on at 620pm thats the time they sit in their chairs to wind down at nights so they toddle off to get their chairs in prep!!  I dont listen to anyone who says tv is bad for kids... its the 21st century and tv is a big part of everyones lives!!  Let them watch TV!!  
ok, some activities......  

Musical instruments are great for entertaining.... put on a CD and grab the noisiest ones and let them shake rattle and roll!!  Do some silly dancing and let them laugh at you!! Its fun!!!  

how about purchasing a bubble fish tank from argos??  more expense but its ace, DS1 has one, it lights up, has bubbles and floating fish.... twins love it!  Anything flashing lights will be good for your boys too at their age!

Puppets are great!!!  

Treasure boxes are good too, make up a nice basket of every day/natural objects, you can include wooden spoon, feathers, sponges, keys.... that kind of thing. Something different for them to explore than just toys....

Theres a few ideas for you xx


----------



## Di39

Saffa - mine watch tv sometimes too, they watch INTG before their bed time bottle and at other times during the day if I've got things to do.  As others have said as long as they are not sitting in front of telly all day every day I dont think it does any harm, in fact from what Mummy 30 says its good for them.

Starry - you asked about the boys feeding, I do put normal full fat milk in with their cereal, they are also not keen on lumpier food although they will happily munch on a bit of banana or a baby crisp so not sure why they gag if they get a lump in their food.  As for A's weight, I wouldnt worry too much about, Kyle is nearly 5lbs lighter than Jack and is near bottom of centile chart but HV said as long as he is healthy and is putting on some weight not to worry about and just accept they are two different boys.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all fine, will have to come along to one of your meets and meet you all in person  one of these days.

Diane x


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks ladies

Di talking of milk when can babies started eating milk in cereal etc as gave them a jar of cow and gate rice pudding and then read the ingredients that it contains full cream milk is that ok??

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls will try and come back later to do personals and read properly!! I have been feeling so crap this wk dunno why i also got af 3wks late so looks like my cycles goin all to pot again coz am still bleeding now almost 2wks later think il try and get docs appointment to get tabs to stop it or go on the pill   .

xx

Saffa i gave A that jar before 6months and she was fine to be honest i didnt even think about looking at the label oops And to be honest i had giving her yogurts and that then 2.


----------



## fionamc

Lainsy - photos are great! Love no17, his expression is great but he is just so smiley in them all!


----------



## Mummy30

hello ladies....

the twins have been successful in getting their place for totstime. Its only an hour and a half every tuesday but there is no cost involved for me so its great news!!!  only thing is i leave them    dont know whether to laugh or cry!!!  They know the ladies there and the playroom as they go on a monday to tumbletots with me which they love.  im sure they will be fine but im not sure i will be!!!    Once i get used to it it will get easier... how silly am i?!    So they now have tots on a mon am, tots on a tue pm and playgroup on a wed am!!!  they sure are busy now, considering they did nothing before xmas!!

Anyway, thats all my news for now......


----------



## Saffa77

yay mummy!  at least you going to get some you time!  I love going to playgroups with the boys and they love it too there are so many mums and babies its great!  I find the boys get so bored lately hope its a phase when i am at home especially B he can be really difficult and screams when bored and I need to keep changing him from playmat to jumperoo to bouncy chair  to other room etc.  ALso he cant fall asleep by himself during day so always have to rock the bouncy chair etc now D is so LAID back!  LOL i was feeding him his solids the other day when B started having a screaming session so had to stop feeding D to attend to B and by time i got back to D he was fast alseep all squashed up and bid covered in food but poor guy never complains!  at least i have one of each cos if i had 2 B's i would of lost it LOL.  

Hi to all else.

Witching hour as begun roll on 6 pm - what is it about 5 - 6 boys get so hyper, irritated etc -

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

oh i remember the witching hour well..... ours ws from 5pm-7pm EVERY DAY WITHOUT FAIL. Nowadays, they get crabby from 4pm but will calm down when supper is placed infront of them!!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,

just wondering how everyone is keeping ? Lainsy can't believe wee Jaime is going to have his birthday in a couple of weeks....where has the year gone? What are you planning for his birthday? It will be a fabulous family celebration 

Chickadee, hi there, hope you well  I really need to get on ******** properly,
Hi to everyone else,  just a wee quickie post


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy - I def think you should get ********, then you can become an addict like the rest of us lol xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi Gwendy, yeah I'm well thank, very busy.. This mummyhood malarkey takes over and leaves no time for little else.. although like we all say, w manage time for ********! Come and join us over there!  

Hi all, sorry I've become the best lurker ever.. Must try harder! Hope you're all well and I wish Twinkle and Gemz all the luck in the world, it must be your time this time    

As for us, well you know life's mad busy just now but it's all good..

Hugs, Chick xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Chickadeedee, 

great to hear from you and that you doing well. Yes, I should get ******** page started properly. Trouble is, I am a bit clueless . Managed to open a page at request of my dog walker who wanted to post pics of my beloved pooch. Trouble is now, I've got lots of pooch photos and presumably their my mates!!!! how sad is that admission!!!
Anyway what I need to know is would the other 2  friends I have on there know I am doing more fertility Tx if I have my FF friends posting. As much as  I love them I don't want them to know. They have already been through the highs/lows with me with numerous previous Tx


----------



## chickadeedee

So you're on there? What's your real name? PM me if you want  
Be assured that all us FF friends on there are every discreet, to the point when a pregnancy is announced on there and we've known for weeks, we act as if we're finding out for the first time. Also, we don't talk about tx at all.. We rarely mention FF in fact because that gives the game away.. 

Chick x


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy- don't worry if u want us to add u as a mate on ******** pm me but we never talk about how we know each other on ******** and anything said on this site is totally private unless stated otherwise. Xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yes Gwendy FF is never mentioned on ********.  We never mention how we know eachother even though I have friends in common with others nothing to do with FF.

Hope all the babies and bumps are doing well.  Hope to join you all in less than one week.......


----------



## Mummy30

hello - 

gwendy, just to echo everyone else, we NEVER EVER mention FF on **. occiasionaly someones put "a certain website..." or something like that but the words fertility, friend, treatment, pregnant etc are NEVER mentioned unless there is an announcement for all to see ie pregnancy, then as chick has said, we all act like weve just found out!  WE are all in the same boat so know and respect each others privacy!!


----------



## Gwendy

Girls, with the help of chickadeedee and Jacka, getting started properly on ******** so expect requests from a Jacqueline .......

Thanks girls- got there on the end


----------



## jackabean72

Got you added now gwendy. Think I added a random woman first time lol. You will need to add some pics of urself x


----------



## Gwendy

Yes, will do Jacka - think I now got 15 woohoo!!


----------



## Lainsy

Hello everyone, how are we all?

Mummy30 how are the twins getting on at their various groups - hope you are enjoying the time you have to yourself.

Saffa - how are your twins getting on, hope the feeding is going well.

Had a fab few days up in Inverness at my sister's wedding.  Almost had a disaster before we got to Inverness - realised once we were passed Banff that dh hadn't put Jamie's bag in the car so had to go all the way back home to get it as it had his suit for the wedding in it - it added over 100 miles onto the journey    but we got there in the end!

The weather was snow, rain and wind - but it stayed dry for the wedding itself.  It was a lovely day, my sister's dress was gorgeous!  Jamie was an absolute star - he only slept for half an hour all day and he was just so happy, everybody was holding him and he just loved it - wee poser    He loved the wedding cake too!

Now it is back to work tomorrow and then next week it is Jamie's 1st birthday - I don't know where the year has gone, scary!


----------



## jackabean72

Hello Ladies

Lainsy - Good to hear that you had a fab time in Inverness   .  I can't believe Jamie is 1 next week.  Time just goes far too fast   

Saffa - How you getting on with weaning the boys?

Starry - How is A's teething now?  C is doing well with those aston and parson's powders   

How is everyone else?

AFM - For those of you that didn't know -Charlotte has been back in hospital last monday, we took her in as she had dioreha for 3 weeks and screaming when she farts.  They told us to try her back on colief drops which we had taken her off when she was in hospital last time with her reflux.  I asked if it might be the carobel giving her the pain and dioreha however they said no.  I spoke to a dietition about possibly having a intolerance to cows protein and she said that C had all the signs apart from weight loss and blood in her poo.  We go back for a review on Wednesday and as C STILL has dioreha (4 weeks now) I will be demanding this special milk!!! It's not fair on her to have it for so long.

Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

OH jacka poor wee C - you know when Dylan had the reflux and was vomiting and had diarohea they kept him in like you now and gave him carobel, gaviscon and on top of that changed his milk as they said he could of also had a cows milk allergy so he is on Neocate LCP now which I thought was just reflux anyways I decided to try him on Blakes formula and he was so restless at night and had a bit of rash on eye and forehead and dietician told me he does have milk intolerance and not allergy and that he would grow out of it as reaction was not severe so not allergic but just intolerance so C could have this too as i remember D had diarohea too all the time.  Carobel wouldnt give her diarohea if anything it would cause constipation  all the best - are they going to prescribe you the formula the thing with reflux and allergy to milk is symptoms can be exactly the same , vomiting diarhoea, uncomfortable etc its all so hard she may not even have reflux and just an intolerance if you know what i mean?  very confusing i know

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Am just on quickly away to watch a dogs tale   .

I was just looking up nursery costs out of curiosity 2nite and wow its between £750 and £850pm!! If i put a to nursery i would only be left with about £200 of my pay to myself if that!! I must be on poor pay i always thought it was good lol I think i can safely say i wont be going back to work for a few years yet but am happy with that but thought i might have been able to do something part time (for some adult company really) lol But dp works mad hours anyway so that wouldn't work either. He did say if i want i can put A in nursery once a wk to give me a break but i don't want to do that i would love the break but no i can still lunch with her and go shopping lol. Wonder how people with 2 kids can afford it   

Ok thats me finished with my little rant about nursery prices. I was just shocked i think lol

Will try and get on 2moro and read back properly.

 to all the little ones.xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Starry - we looked into this too but the cost is too much so hubby is gonna give up his job and look after tootie full time - he may take on a part time job for extra pennies tho.

AFM - First Ante-natal class today (physiotherapy) was good but felt stranger sitting with other mums to be - still don't feel I should be there but i def have a little one inside me, can feel it move more now.

Got 20 week scan on 24th and changed my gender scan to the 29th as were on hols then.... canna wait eeek.

Hope everyone is dandy.

Flo
xxx


----------



## peglet

FFF - I can't believe you're having your 20 week scan already!!!

Starry - where did you look for nursery's are you going back full time? Yeah, they are expensive, but they do get cheaper as A get's older, and then when she's 3 you'll get government funding. which takes it down.  Also check to see if you or your OH work do childcare voucher schemes, can save up to £1000 per adult application.  We both have sodhexo and save heaps. 

YOU time is very important, keeps you sane ;-)

Jacks - big hugs to wee C, been through the mill for such a young toot, hope there is now light.


----------



## twinkle123

How wierd is this? Me posting on this board!!!!  Just wondering about this 7 week scan I've to book.  Is it just the normal IVF clinic I phone and do they do it there?  Decided just to get it done here rather than going to GCRM.  Thought about going back to Glasgow seeing as they did all the hard work but costs for travelling etc.

FFF - 20 weeks already?!? How did that happen so quickly?   
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls.... i need your help

im looking for a nice place to go out for lunch around bridge of don/beach area.... its got to have a carvery and a kids menu as well as veggie menu.  The buckie farm only do kids carverys but DS1 wont eat that.... any suggestions


----------



## gmac2304

hya!

sorry *Mummy,* i cant help - dont really eat out that way! have you tried the EatingInn placey next to Lidl's on King St?

*Twinkle* - welcome to the board!!!! may your stay be long & stress-free...  not sure who you would phone - it was always the Clomid nurses I dealt with, are they the same people you deal with for IVF

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Oh me Twinkle, how did I miss your amazing news? I'm crying here honey - please have a healthy and happy pregnancy... OMFG - you have a  ..

((((hugs))))


----------



## Di39

Twinkle - you need to call the IVF nurses, same ones as you speak to during treatment etc and they will arrange your scan, its done in the IVF unit and its internal same as ones you get during treatment.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - yeah, call the unit, they do the internal scan there and book you in for your 12 week one which is at the main hospital.


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - Welcome to the board gr8 to have you join us

Mummy30 - I agree with Mrscoops that place next to Lidls is good.  It's kid friendly and its not micro meals its proper food.

FFF- 20 week scan wow, your half way there!!!   

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

cheers, but 2 ppl in our group wont go there after a bad experience.... anyone been to cocket hat on anderson drive


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle how did I miss this news.....aaaahhhh....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh chummie so many congratulations sent you and hubby's way, that is just fantastic and totally made my day.  Aaaawwww soooo fab, tears in eyes here too, just fabulous.  You deserve it soooo much.  Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle how did I miss this news.....aaaahhhh....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh chummie so many congratulations sent you and hubby's way, that is just fantastic and totally made my day.  Aaaawwww soooo fab, tears in eyes here too, just fabulous.  You deserve it soooo much.  Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Sorry, FF playing up with my posts, sorry it's twice! xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey  

Twinkle - I had my early scan at Aberdeen Fert Unit - with one of the clomid nurses, and it was lovely.  They really made an experience of it, so if you can go to Aberdeen I'd recommend it.
Then I was able to chose between having 12 week and 20 week scan at either Aberdeen or Peterhead - you can chose to have any of the standard ones done at any Grampian unit that has a sonographer  - Peterhead better for us as we're up North a bit.

Flip Flop Flo - hope your 20 week scan goes amazing!  Can I ask where you have your antenatal?  I've not been offered them as yet - midwife said to ask her at 24 weeks and she'll see if there's places anywhere.  I'm impatient and want to get it sorted!  Did you go NCT?

Still so chuffed with your news Twinkle!  

Lou x


----------



## fionamc

Welcome Twinkle!!   

Mummy30 - I have to agree with the people who have had a bad experience at the place next to Lidl's.  We gave it the benefit of the doubt and went back a second time and it was even worse!  Outside play bit is fine but the indoor play bit is the size of a small bathroom and only has a TV and some Duplo.  The food at the Cocket Hat was a bit better but it did smell of old cooking fat when we went.  The play bit is quite big but a wee bitty tatty and in a different bit from where you eat (through two sets of doors I think).  Am not sure if you can eat through in that bit or if it has a carvery.  Not BOD or beach, but one of my favourite plces to eat is the Northern Hotel.  Nice food, pretty quick service and reasonably priced.  Does a crvery just on a Sunday I think (but never had it).  No specific area to play but have colouring pictures and colouring pencils.  Don't know if that's any good for you?
Oh, it also has a kid's menu and I'm pretty sure, a couple of veggie options too.


----------



## starrynight

Mummy i agree with fiona i wouldnt go to that place either i used to love it a few years ago but not now actually last time i went i didnt have to pay coz i complained. I only know of the cocket hat thats got a child bit they should really have more places like that down the beach.

Twinkle were u at a bus stop in bod 2nite? Also i had my scan at 7wks but i had to book in with the midwife myself then got sent a letter for my 12wk scan.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey fiona. that sounds great..... not looking for a kids bit, probably would prefer one without tbh and one through 2 sets of doors is a no no.  Ill give the northern hotel a ring tomorrow... is that the one on the corner past the turn off to berryden?? Is there parking do u know??


----------



## starrynight

mummy30 there is parking to the side but there is also the carpark where the bookies are that u aint suppose to park in but most ppl do well i do lol

x


----------



## fionamc

Yes, that's the one... Art Deco type building.  We have always managed to get parked on the street just at the back of it.  There is the car park for the wee shopping centre we have used in the past (with Dominoes pizza shop and the tropical fish shop) but it now says no parking for the hotel.  We sat in that carpark eating take away pizza when I was in labour with Freya because it was close to the hospital.  Didn't have much of an appetite and didn't want to go in to eat anywhere with me moaning away!!


----------



## fionamc

lol Starry - posted at the same time.  We have parked in it too.


----------



## starrynight

PMSL fiona u sat eating a take away in the car while in labour love it     x


----------



## fionamc

I can tell you the road between the hospital and there is helluva bumpy - never noticed that under normal circumstances but was blatantly obvious when in labour!


----------



## tissyblue

Geordie Lou - I did NCT and would really recommend it if you don't know many other mums with babies. My group still meet regularly and we have all become close friends. Look on the NCT website and see if there is a group local to you. We did the 8 week course from about 26 wks pg.


Twinkle - lovely to see you here


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - if it was just after 6pm then it was me.  Where were you?  We were getting the bus into town instead of driving.  Treated ourself to last minute tickets at the theatre to see Jekyll & Hyde as a wee, secret celebration last night.  

Got my scan booked for my birthday (4th April) at 10am.  So nervous!!!  All the cramps and niggles from the last few weeks have disappeared and am now feeling fine. Did another test last night and it's reading as 2-3 weeks so all adding up.
x


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle- too right you and dh deserve a secret celebration! 4th april won't be long at all, we will all be FF checking like mad that day lol. I did test right up until I was 12 weeks lol. X


----------



## Di39

Twinkle - great that you've got your scan booked, wont be long until the 4th April comes round.  I felt fine for most of my pregnancy until the last month or so, so feeling fine is good.

xx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - im like jackabean i tested and tested and tested sometimes twice a day i actually dread to think how much we spent on tests    i stopped testing after my scan at 8 weeks as by that point my ms was well on the go


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle how exciting 4th april is not far at all - i agree feeling fine is fab!!! i also recommend nct u meet heaps of couples and times are better as evenings really recommend it it was like £150 odd worth it

sx


----------



## fionamc

That will be the best birthday present ever Twinkle!!!


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle i was sitting waiting to come out of asda then drove past you you and dh you both looked very happy!! Wow i sound like a stalker haha. Not long till your scan and i also tested untill my 1st scan then had another scan at 10wks lol I was scan mad and spent far to much money but hey ho it made me feel better. Have you worked out on the calculater when you would be due?

x


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - works out as due on the 22nd November.  Don't feel any different at all so of course panicking about everything.  Test is reading as 2-3 weeks but would really like some clues that everything's okay.  Just a little bit of sickness would be fine!!!

Can I ask if there's anything I should be doing/eating etc? Am still on my steroids, clexane, high dose folic acid, aspirin and pregnacare.  Zita West's book says she recommends 1g vitamin C and also vitamin E.
x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - i also took vitamin d apparently in scotland we dont get enough sunshine     so our bodies dont get enough vitamin d in the winter months so its recommended to take it, apart from that your taking everything you should i think


----------



## twinkle123

Just did another sneaky test and now reading 3+ weeks.  Didn't think it should read that until Tuesday!!!  That's it until my 7 week scan - no more tests will show me it going up.  

Be prepared for many wierd and wonderful questions from me!   
Today's question is what is the deal with soya sauce? Is it safe during pregnancy?  Being a chinese food fanatic this seems like bad news!!!


----------



## Mummy30

oh twinkle.... you know, i can tell by your posts that you are much happier.... obviously.... but i can really sense that you believe it now......  no more tests?? are you sure??!? how many is that youve done now.. 3/4? Thats nothing ive got 8 sitting in my drawer and im sure others have more!  Ive no idea about soya sauce!!!  if in doubt... avoid! 

We had a nice family weekend... went out to the northern hotel today as recommended and can safely say we will definately be going back, it was really lovely.  Then on the way home madam was sick everywhere, had to pull over to sort her out and the car stinks now.  Poor mite, she wasnt bothered by it tho, not sure if it was because daddy was making her laugh too much after lunch or it was car sickness. Hope it wasnt the latter.....

Enrolled DS1 into some easter activities... trampolining and bouncy castle. Hes never done it before but this year as its p1-p4s i thought it wouldnt be as competetive as it would with older kids and he will be one of the eldest it will be good for him.    His swimming is amazing.... he is coming on leaps and bounds. He has had such a good couple of weeks...... i look at him and wonder how he can be such a monster when he is having one of his explosions as he looks so innocent lol.  Still has the 9 year old attitude tho!!  grrrrrrrrr.  He is just starting to notice girls too lol. 

Anyway, enough of me....


----------



## twinkle123

Mummy - I didn't mean I wouldn't do any more tests.  Will definitely make peeing on sticks part of my morning routine!    Just meant that after the test shows 3+ weeks it doesn't show anything higher.  Only done 4 so far.  Hope little C is better now


----------



## mommyof2

Hey Twinkle, soya sauce should be alright... i ate them all through my pregnancies with both being asian and all, we ate them all the time.. .hope this is some assurance for you!


-M-


----------



## fionamc

Mummy30 - I'm so glad you liked the Northern Hotel!  I'm one of those people who worries when I recommend something that the person I've recommended it to, won't like it.  Just hope it wasn't the food there that made C sick and hope she is back to full health soon, though she didn't sound 'ill' with it from what you said.  Really pleased to hear`that DS1 has been so good for a coupe of weeks - long may it continue!

Twinkle - glad mommyof2 knows about soya sauce as I had no idea.  Just know that unpasteurised products and I think pate are best avoided.  Have you told any of your family yet or are you going to wait until after your 7 or 12 week scan?  Good to get into some kind of routine early on!!!    (POAS!)


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

I too ate loads of soya sauce never heard of it being bad only things to avoid is soft cheese , pates and some fish which is not cooked properly like scallops you allowed tuna but not too much from the cans.  Also no sushi which i missed whilst pregnant!!  Twinkle i wouldnt worry about taking more tablets etc you seem to be ok on what you on now!  How long you on the steroids and clexane for?  Hurry up scan time!!!!!! dying to know the outcome YOU SO DESERVE this you know!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know exactly what you feeling as it is all surreal all the time the scans were so surreal to me always thought they werent scanning me!!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - any advice about clexane?  I'm going to be on it pretty much up until the end but have already started to run out of space.  My whole tummy is black and purple - actually makes me feel quite ill looking at it!!!  Doesn't matter how slowly I inject, I get huge purple bruises each time.  Can you inject it anywhere else?  Am going to be on steroids for 12 weeks.

Fiona - no, we haven't told anyone at all.  Will probably wait until 12 weeks.

Annoyed with myself today.  Just had a really horrible, psycho 2nd year class and lost it with them!  Don't want to be getting myself stressed and worked up but they are just pure evil!!!    Nicer afternoon ahead - my lovely class of 6 sixth years who all want to learn.
x


----------



## Saffa77

oh the dreaded clexane will never forget it LOL - when bump started growing i started injecting like quite high under ribs to the side as when bump is big you will have no flesh to grab etc but then you wont get bruising the bruising was really in the beginning only i injected clexane right until the end plus 1 week after having boys!!!! hows that for dedication LOL  - you will find that the steroids will make you eat like a horse!!  I ATE AND ATE AND ATE and also got me a mini 'beard' LOL which dissappeared after finishing them

Sx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

twinkle - still so very chuffed for you honey xx

A bit of a me post.........

Had a hellish few days.  Firstly my week 16 bloods (done week 17) are not back so I booked in for Amnio and had it last Thursday, It was awful.  Were there 2 hours before we got taken in, test only lasted 20 mins though.  

Had slight cramping after which was to be expected however come Friday afternoon they were agony, ended up in hospital - midwives were so lovely in Rubislaw ward but just like the good old NHS there was only one doctor on for the whole of the maternity.  Anyway baby's heartbeat was fine and I was given stronger painkillers and out the next day.

Took today off work too as still cramping... hospital just called 1/2 hour ago and the quick tests were all fine - I just burst out crying, can't tell you the relief, i was really stressing about it all.

Got our 20 week scan on thurs and really can't wait... also got gender scan next Tuesday.  Can't wait to be on hols next week so we can go buy baby stuff  

Flo
xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh FFF - lots of hugs for you x  Must have been horrid going through the amnio and then landing up in hospital, although you did the right thing in staying in. Can never be too careful and its peace of mind isnt it.  So glad everything is ok.......  cant wait to hear all about your next scans... are you telling us lovely ladies the sex or keeping it secret?!


----------



## fionamc

FFF - glad to hear everything is ok but that sounds like a really scary experience to go through.  It'll be lovely seeing your baby again on Thursday - hope baby plays ball and they can get all their measurements/checks done ok.  And only a week until you know the flavour and can go shopping in earnest!!  Yeah, are you telling people or keeping it a secret?!


----------



## abdncarol

FFF share the same sentiments as everyone else what a horrible experience for you petal but glad everything is okay.  Oh well so much for plans to type lots, madam just woken up.  Big hugs to everyone, bumps and babies xx


----------



## Lainsy

Flip Flop Flo so glad to hear everything ok, you can relax and enjoy your scan - not long now till Thursday.

Twinkle really hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy.  My philosophy was it may never happen again so I was determined to try and relax and enjoy every minute of it   

Hope everyone else is good, been so busy haven't had time to post.

Well tomorrow is a certain little boy's 1st birthday !!  I am all excited and hyper - can't belive it, quite emotional.  Cake has been made, successfully baked and came out the cake tin all in one piece   , just got to ice it .  Got all his presents to wrap and banners to put up.  Came home with a helium balloon and Jamie loved it!!!

Wonder who will be more excited tomorrow, mummy or Jamie?!!!!!


----------



## Gwendy

Happy Birthday Jamie for tomorrow,       beautiful baby boy with that lovely smile. Its funny, I have loads of nephews and they are al lovely, but isn't Jamie got something else!! I have some nephews who have that apeal,,, when you see them ,,, he makes you smile beautiful, clever Jamie..


----------



## fionamc

Happy 1st Birthday Jamie - hope you all have a fantastic day! x


----------



## peglet

Happy 1st Birthday Jamie - big    from bubbles....

have a fantastic day!

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

FFF - what a scare!!!!!! SO glad all is okx phew!    I remember when I bled and that was a huge scare toox  

Happy Birthday Jamie 1 already where  has the time gone?!  Hope you have a fun day.

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Jacka - how is C doing now that she has changed milk?  Was speaking to someone yesterday whose little boy is the same age as E (and another IVF baby) and he had terrible problems with colic etc as a baby.  She saw a cranial osteopath with him in Rosemount somewhere.  It was something like £35 and she felt it was the best money she had ever spent.  Can't remember if anyone has suggeted that to you before but thought I would let you know.  However, hope she is already much better!


----------



## twinkle123

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY JAMIE xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Happy birthday Jamie - hope you had a great 1st birthday


----------



## Mummy30

Happy Birthday Wee J xxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Happy Birthday Jamie, hope you had a lovely day. 

Fiona- c is better, more contented. I've been told it will take two weeks to see the big improvements, that's been a week and she's much better already so it can only get better. What would a cranial oseopath do?

Hope everyone is well? Our house it germ ridden, DH was off work today and me and him both have a throat and ear infection got antibiotics so hopefully it will pass quickly. C has a sniffly nose hope that's all she gets x


----------



## abdncarol

Huge big birthday cuddles for Jamie and I think Lyle today too, big big hugs from Eva and I xxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY LYLE xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Ohh yeah saw on **! Happy Birthday Lyle xx


----------



## Mummy30

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SPECIAL BOY LYLE!!!! 2 now, growin up fast!!


----------



## Lainsy

Happy 2nd Birthday Lyle !   

Thanks everyone for Jamie's Birthday wishes - we had a fantastic day, he loved all his presents and played well with his 2 wee friends.  Birthday cake turned out really well, I was so pleased with it!

Back to work tomorrow, at least only 1 day and then it's the weekend


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Just after some reassurance.  That's me now 5 weeks 4 days and other than being tired, am feeling really well.  Hoping some of you can tell me that this is perfectly normal.    Is it really so early that I wouldn't be feeling sick etc?

Still peeing on sticks as part of my morning routine! The 3+ weeks comes up in the little box after just 1 minute (yes, I've timed it!!!   )  The instructions say to wait 3 minutes for a result but in some cases, can come up as early as 1 minute so hoping it means, I'm way past the 3+ stage.  Oh my brain can't cope with this. Think I prefered the 2ww.....
x


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle lol I did the same and it came up really quick but i must admitt i didnt count haha.I had sickness from the start but remember saffa had nothing!! And she had twins so you could just be lucky honestly you dont want sickness i was that bad i was scared it would hurt the baby    with all the wretching lol. Is ur scan next wk? 

A not well just now just bought her stuff for her cough had to go to another chemist coz asda wouldnt sell me it and told me to take her 2 docs on monday!! I wasnt waiting till then but i just rememberd did someone say on her b4 to put vick/vapour rub on babys feet to stop coughing at night?

Sorry no personals been a long day lol xx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle it's perfectly normal to feel well - I was exactly the same, the only symptom I had was being tired and I always wanted to have morning sickness if only to reassure me I was pregnant - daft I know   .  Just relax and enjoy your pregnancy - not long now until your scan !

Starry, I remember reading about vicks on baby's feet and to put socks on her feet too.


----------



## Di39

Twinkle - I had no symptoms for first 6 months apart from feeling tired so dont worry about feeling fine - easier said than done I know.

Starry - hope A feels better soon.

Hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle I could of written your post I was like 10 weeks and was felling nothing nada zilch seriously I used to come on here and go on and on about how I felt NOTHING and still felt nothing well through most my pregnancy except for sore hips back and uncomfortability.  It's still early days even if you were to get sick it wouldn't start until like 7 weeks or so - forget symptoms seriusly!  Lol I didn't even get veiny boobs and so wanted my head down the toilet feeling but so glad I didn't so count yourself lucky!

Have a good sleep and enjoy bubba growing inside you!

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle- can only agree with what everyone else has said, I didn't feel morning sickness till about 3 months before that I was just tired. Try to relax and let your baby/ies grow nicely. Bet you are so excited about 4th april xx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - im just going to echo everyone else too my sickness didnt start until i was 6+ weeks infact i was almost 7 weeks and im sure minimay from the lanarkshire thread had nothing not a bit of sickness at all and she was pregnant with twinnies 


the fact the tests are poping up so quickly is very good.  After i got a 3+  on the cbd i stopped doing them and we just bought cheap ones out of aldi (the woman must have thought i was off my rocker buying 5 boxes at a time for a good few weeks   ) and what i found reassuring was when the test lines started to come up darker than the control lines 


not too long now till your scan honey


----------



## jackabean72

Starry- sorry to hear about A having the cold, C is the same. I had a throat and ear infection gave it to her and dh then somehow today I've got a blocked nose and sore throat again!! Just keep passing it to each other. Got C one of those plug in things for her room and a nose spray but she's too young for vicks rub. Hope A is better soon

Hello to everyone else, just a quick one as I'm off to bed now x


----------



## starrynight

Hope c gets better soon jacks its horrible when they aint right and there aint much you can do for them. Hows the new house? A has screamed most of today but that could be her teeth aswell she just wanted me today not her dad wouldnt even take her milk from him. But still NO teeth yet lol.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just come off the phone from GCRM.  Have been having bad cramps yesterday and today and had what felt like a stitch on my left hand side.  Of course, with it being on one side, I panicked and thought ectopic but it's gone today.  Phoned them for some reassurance and apparently, it's perfectly normal to be feeling like this.  The nurse says my ovaries will still be swollen after EC and there'll be lots of stretching etc going on.

Didn't realise how difficult this 3 weeks would be.  This time next week though, I'll have had my scan.  So scared there'll be nothing there.   

Taken today off work as I was just in too much pain this morning to go in.  Feel fine now so of course feeling guilty!   

Sorry it's all me, me, me again!!! 
x


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - glad GCRM were able to reassure you.  I definitely found the waiting for the 1st scan harder than the 2WW but as you say, one week today....I think we all worry there isn't going to be anything there!!!  But all your daily tests can't be wrong, so look forward to your best birthday ever!

Jacka, glad C is much better (apart from her cold).  Actually not sure what the cranial osteopath does but think it might have something to do with massage of the nerves in the neck.  Hopefully C keeps improving on her new milk.

Starry - hope A's cold is getting better too.  F and I both have it too and E has an ear infection.  It fairly seems to be doing the rounds!

Hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## Geordie Lou

Flip flop flo - it sounds like you've had a tough time of it lady - hope things are looking up - when's your 20 week scan it must be v soon!

Twinkle - I'm chuffed for you that Glasgow reassured you.  I've found pregnancy a worry every day even now every day I'm knicker checking lol!  
I too had pains and when I had my first scan at 7 weeks I had a but cyst on an ovary apparently this is usual but might have attributed to the pain.  Not long til your first scan now but I bet it can't come quick enough for you!  

AFM, pains in my lower belly today.  Not so fine.  Makes me a worry a bit, but I think it's probably round ligament pain.  I'll be 24 weeks on Weds and will see the mifwife which will be lovely, just want her to say everythings ok.  People keep saying the bump looks small too, but I feel huge!  

GL xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle - feet up today and rest xxx

Lou - I still get those types of pains, they are not nice but i've put them down to growing pains...

AFM - Im actually feeling really good just now, baby moving alot now.  On holiday this week which is fab, kitchen measured today for new flooring, carpets being cleaned tomorrow so gotta lot of stuff to sort out.

Oh and did I tell you that I have our Gender scan tomorrow....  Soooo excited !!!

xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - those pains are normal but glad the clinic gave you some reassurance. Take advantage of your day and relax

Geordie- 24weeks wow! That's gr8. I had those types of pains too midwife says its just growing and stretching perfectly normal. My bump was neat too its just coz ur tummy muscles have never stretched like this b4!

FFF- gender scan yes I think you did mention something lol. Will u be telling us ladies? 

Fiona- C is better got a cough now that kept her awake most of the night! I'm bunged up too, everyone I know seems to have something. 

Xx


----------



## abdncarol

Sorry to hear some of the babies are unwell, I've heard putting Vicks on the little ones feet is good at clearing their noses.
Twinkle so glad you got some reassurance, I remember how anxious I felt all the time throughout my pregnancy with Eva but that scan is just going to be so so special when you see your little one for the first time.
FFF fab re the gender scan, I predict a girl.  We got one with Eva and it was lovely, she was always Eva from that day forward.  
Geordie hope your pains calm down petal.
Big hugs to everyone.  Eva just got a new toy for her Easter present so quite happy for a short while.  Honestly every night we tidy the house, all the toys put away and by the time Mike comes home it looks like a bombsite again.  Oh well.
Carol
xxx


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one, but just to say good luck for tomorrow Flo & i predict a ................. BOY!!!!
can't wait to hear how you get on!
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle gosh all your posts are exactly what i used to post!  I too had that stitch pain always only on right side it felt like i had run too quickly sometimes couldnt walk fast Totally  normal and is everything stretching inside that pain will come and go for a while - chick things are sounding GOOD!!!!  and dont worry about ectopic you would be in a lot more pain !!

FFF - goodluck with gender scan - how exciting!  I reckon hamburger!

Sx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey Flip Flop Flo - how's your gender scan go?

I reckon burger too - lol!  

Thanks for your reassurance girls - the pains have been coming and going but I feel better with your comments and have had a nice big bath and tried to relax.  Work has been a bit manic and the pains have made me more aware that I need to calm down now I've got a wee girl on board  
Midwife tomorrow - hope she has a listen in to the heart, and I want to get my MATB1 form - it will make it all so real!

Abdncarol your house sounds like fun!  I can't wait to have a little one and all the chaos and toys - haha I bet I regret saying this now in 6 months time   
Loux


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Lou, 

I posted on ******** but not sure if your on there.

It's a BOY!!!! 

It's sinking in now and am really excited about having a mini Dan, he's gonna get him a wee toolbelt and toolbox just like his daddy, bless.

Xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hey FFF,

what lovely news you having a baby-  Did you have any idea before your scan what you were having ?
When are you due hun ?


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Gwendy,

Hope your well x

When i first got pregnant i wanted a boy, but my husband was convinced it was a girl so i kinda thought the same, was a bit of a shock that its a boy but i am soooooooo chuffed.

Due 8th August 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

FFF - YAY a boy!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah!!!! A boy!!!  Of course, I would have said yeah if it was a girl too!

Here's my daily paranoid worry! Test still saying 3+ weeks but it took longer to come up today. Just want Monday's scan to be here now....


----------



## Lainsy

FFF great news about you having a boy!   Bet it makes seem all the more real!

Twinkle -  stop testing, they are not going to take exactly the same time each test !!!!  Try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## twinkle123

Logically I know Lainsy but my head's all over the place!  This is so much worse than the dreaded 2ww!  Off to listen to my relaxation CD before going to bed....

FFF - big yeah to you again while I'm here!


----------



## starrynight

FFF ya a little    i new it would be lol.

Twinkle honestly stop testing i know its hard tho i rememberd stopping testing coz my test actually came up not pregnant!! When i was so i phoned up and complained and get a new 1 sent to me and that test it still upstairs lol. The waiting for the scan is the hardest i honestly cried most of the time waiting for it so its only normal for you to be worried but you will fine Only 5 more sleeps 2go!!!!

xx


----------



## gmac2304

*Twinkle* - stop stressing chum! easier said than done I know...  now, don't take this as gospel, but I'm sure I read somewhere that PG tests stop working after a while due to the ever increasing levels of HCG in your system - this could be why its taking longer to come up!  or maybe I just made that up... LoL! but anyhoo, everything is fine so stop worrying...and as for the lack of symptoms, I didnt really have any til 7wks (_ish_) when I started getting sore (.)(.)s.

xxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for calming me down!   
Getting a bit concerned about all these cramps on and off every day. Also getting ridiculously flushed and hot with it sometimes.  Was lying in bed last night with sweat dripping off me from 1am to 4am so absolutely exhausted today!  DH went downstairs to sleep because he was getting thumped for his snoring and generally blamed for everything.  He's got a cold today so will no doubt be expecting some sympathy when I get home! 

Only 2 more days of school left and then holiday time......... YEAH!!!
x


----------



## gmac2304

cramps can be good Twinkle - just think about all that stretching your uterus is doing preparing to keep that little baby(ies) warm & cosy til November/December time!!!   
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle- I agree with mrscoops there's a lot of stretching going on in there so try to relax. 

Can I ask when people stopped the dream feed? C gets her between 10 and 11 but sometimes I find it so hard for her to take the bottle xx


----------



## Saffa77

jacka - sorry cant help with a dreamfeed as mine always wake up at that time for a feed but if she is not keen just dont wake her up and give her that bottle?  mine (Dylan)  have a 10-11pm bottle then again about 5 trying to push that until 7 but how do i do it Blake sleeping through!  I also found that if i did wake my boys up for this dreamdeed they would wake up again at 3 ish for a feed so dropped that idea quickly LOL 

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - that's what I'm scared of if I stop the dream fed she'll get up in the middle of night. I've got her in such a good routine bed at 7 dream fed at 10-10.30 then awake at 7-730. Oh well will just cont as is for now. 

Just incase anyone missed the board for meeting up- a few of us r having lunch the mora spur union sq 1230 xx


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - if that is Cs routine now then I would definately carry on with the dream feed!!! LOL it works - just read on a board this morning a lady mentioned one should dream feed until about 7 months  Not too sure of that.  Will see if i can find it and send you the link.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Spur!!!!  I am bringing the boys but then DP is taking them to have a daddy and sons bonding and me a bit of me time with the girls so yous will still see them.  DP has the week off.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Jacks i think i dropped the dream feed at about 4months think it was actually before then. I just stopped it one night to test to see if she would sleep thro and it worked i think there was the odd night she did wake up and i found if i woke her up it took longer for her 2 go back to sleep. 

Saffa will D not go back to sleep at 5 if you just give him his dummy? I wont get to see the boys 2moro i txt jacks wasnt able to change my plans but hopefully we can do something once jacks comes back from her holidays. 

xx


----------



## fionamc

Hope the alcohol helps with your sore throat Twinkle!   

Sorry can't help re dream feed as never did that, just on demand.  Mind you, think maybe I should have as then maybe I would have had kids who slept all night before they were 18 months or so!

Yesterday my body came up in big angry blotches - mainly on tummy, boobs and arms.  Sooo itchy.  Was at GP today and he reckons it is an allergic reaction to something.  Has now spread to my face tonight - poo, just as we are about to go on holiday.

DH and his mum took E to a local disco tonight.  He put on his dancing jeans and top (his description) and then much to my amusement, went raking in our perfume/aftershave drawer for something for boys!  My word, they grow up quickly these days!


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle drinking alcohol eh? Did I miss something? X


----------



## fionamc

Jacka - just on ** several of Twinkle's friends suggested alcohol to help her sore throat!


----------



## jackabean72

Ahhh I see I musta missed that one. Lol x


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Fiona!    Little do people know I can't be drinking any alcohol!    Typical though - start of the school holidays and already a sore throat starting.  DH has been off work for the past few days with a bad cold etc so hoping I've not caught it from him.  Sure I'll be fine though. Usually hits me at the beginning of school holidays once all the madness of school has stopped and my body relaxes.  

Oh yes, did I mention I'm on holiday for 2 weeks?!?    Got my niece's 2nd birthday tomorrow, visiting mums on Sunday, scan on Monday (eek!!!!!), babysitting both nieces on Tuesday.  Then my mum and dad are away for a few days to Glasgow so will be walking their dog or staying with nieces again while sister walks dogs.  Busy busy busy but at least can do it all in my own time and not being dictated to by school bells!

Fiona - that's funny about E and his disco! Not so good about your blotches though.   

Off to bed.  Hoping I'll sleep right through instead of waking up with cramps again. 
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all. It has been so long since been on here. I usually keep up with most you on ********. I am ******** addicted. But anyway I class you all as special friends and wanted to share my unexpected mothers day present I received - a pregnancy! I got a bfp today. Cant believe it we had given up hope thats a year been trying this time. Its still early days so obviously keeping it quiet on ******** but wanted to share with you all! X x in a total state of shock so excited but also nervous as had problems last time fingers crossed for smooth sailing!


----------



## jackabean72

Wow sns that's the best mothers day gift! So how far along do u think u r. Don't have you on ** so I won't say a word lol xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi jacka, I am only about 4 weeks. AF was due on wed so just a few days late!


----------



## abdncarol

Aw short that is fabulous news, many congratulations petal, what a special Mothers Day. xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah excellent news!!! So, so pleased for you. What a special day! xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Got my 7 week scan tomorrow.  Can't begin to explain how scared, petrified, nervous, etc I am.  Hoping it's going to be my best birthday present ever!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks twinkle. Not sure how much monitoring I will get with diabetes will have to phone the diabetic clinic tomorrow. Still hasn't sunk in properly feels like a dream.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi there

sns - fantastic news!!

Twinkle - i know i keep thinking of you and can imagine how you must be feeling it WILL be a fantastic birthday present!  what time is you scan i will be on here the whole day waiting!!!! try get a good rest tonight!!!

SX


----------



## chickadeedee

Oh wowsers SNS.. That's great news!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.. x

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes Twinkle.. 

As for me, sorry I've not been on here much, I keep up with most of you on ** though. We're doing ok though, toots is quite a handful just now, toilet training has been taking it's toll but we are getting there though. She's grown up so much now that we bought her booster seat for the car, no straps just the seat belt. She's also moved bedrooms to a bigger one where we can out most of her toys, we have out living room back! We're also having a sunroom built and she's loving watching 'Bob the Builder'!!! 

Easter holidays now, so if anyone wants to meet up let me know. The next term will be her last at play group, she starts school nursery in Aug!!! Actually on the day I turn 40! How strange and emotional is that gonna be..!! 

Sorry no personals but sending lots of (((hugs))) and love to you all..

Chick xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Sns- nicky has just reminded me who u r on ** and we r friends lol what a blonde

Twinkle- so excited about ur scan can't wait to hear ur news one or two!!!!

Chickadee- I've been watching ur progress on ** sunroom is coming along nicely. Won't be long till ur sitting in it with a g and t lol xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

SNS - Amazing news !!!!!!

Twinkle - what time is your scan? 

Xx


----------



## twinkle123

Scan's at 10am.  Not sure what we're doing afterwards but will get on here as soon as I can
xxx


----------



## fionamc

Enjoy it tomorrow Twinkle, especially once you see the heartbeat/s!  Mind you, then it just gets hard to see through tears of joy!  Hope your throat is better and not developed into more of a cold.

Fab news SNS!

Off in our caravan in a couple of days, so hope this fine weather stays.


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck tomorrow Twinkle, can't wait to hear from you after your scan, such a fab day for you xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

SNS that is just fantastic news - what a wonderfuly mother's day present for your xxx

Twinkle - looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow, so excited for you !


----------



## Di39

Twinkle - good luck for tomorrow, looking forward to hearing your news, got a feeling their will be two heartbeats flickering away.

One of my boys needs an op on his eye, anyone else babies had to have same??

Hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - sending you bags of luck for tomorrow i hope you have a wonderful birthday and an amazing scan


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Firstly happy birthday twinkle! ! Secondly good luck today.
As for me hardly slept a wink last night sorry for tmi but had some brown gunk when wiped after loo during night. Just hope its not starting all over again with bleeding. Know I made it through last time but I just hoped it would be straight forward! 
I think I vaguely remember early on having aches and pains in tummy but not sure. Have had sore almost period pain is it normal! Am getting all stressed already!


----------



## gmac2304

today's the day Twinkle - will be thinking of u at 10pm & can't wait to hear ur good news lateral...  

SnS - congrats to u on ur BFP! here's to a happy & healthy 8 months....

xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - happy bday and good luck for 2day will be checking here like mad!

Xx


----------



## Gwendy

Happy Birthday Twinkle  thinking of you, we are all eagerly anticipating your news...how exciting  x


----------



## Gwendy

Short n sweet - fantastic news on your pregnancy + hope your keeping well


----------



## abdncarol

Happy Birthday Twinkle and can't wait to hear how you've got on.  SNS I had a bleed with Eva, thought it was my period and then ended up I was pregnant, did have cramps too which used to send me loopdeloop as thought I was losing her.  Hope it settles down chum xx


----------



## Gwendy

Sonia,
'
could I borrow that book you recommended .. '.Is your body baby friendly ' by Dr Beers. Have similar books but so many people praise this one very highly...would greatly appreciate it. Thats me back on the road to next tx. Contacted Locus Medicus Clinic Greece this morning to arrange blood samples and Dr G's clinic so here we go !

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## twinkle123

Not good news I'm afraid.  Good sized sac but not very much inside.    There was a tiny shadow inside but the nurse was concerned and got Mark Hamilton to have a look. He couldn't see anything though.  They recommend I have another scan next Monday but looks like it's a non-continuing pregnancy.  Booked my next scan at Glasgow because I'll get miles more sympathy and understanding from the doctors there than at Aberdeen.  

Charged £100 for the pleasure to today.


----------



## fionamc

Oh Twinkle, I really know that no words can be of comfort just now, but I am praying that things look much different in a week.  Cannot believe what a time you are having.


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle... I don't know what to say   Just feel stunned for you. You don' t deserve this... Did Mark Hamilton give you any glimmer of hope that it could be OK next week .Have you spoke to GCRM....maybe they more encouraging,


----------



## abdncarol

Oh for goodness sake Twinkle, sending you the biggest hug ever, you don't deserve this honey and I'm so so sorry today wasn't what you wanted to hear or see.  I'm with Fiona and be praying for you for next week and I'm sorry you didn't have the best of treatment during your scan.  Oh petal you sooooo don't deserve this, everything you have to go through.  You take care sweetheart and get lots of cuddles from your lovely husband, I'm so glad you're off school for the next fortnight.  If life is fair then this baby will be a little miracle and survive.  
Take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - sending you a mountain of hugs i really hope next week brings some better news


----------



## gmac2304

*Twinkle* - dont know what to say!  you poor thing - you really dont deserve this!  i am praying you will get some better news next week!    
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - I am sooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooo sorry dont know what to say either I am soo gutted for you! I am lost for words! NOT FAIR!  Big Hugs!

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle, can't believe it    - no words can help but so so so hope there is better news next week.   

This is so unfair !!


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle I can only echo what everyone else has said, words fail me at the moment. So unfair! I pray that next week brings different news. Hugs xx


----------



## angelina1976

Oh Twinkle, I really know that no words can make this any easier.  I am praying and hoping you get different news at Glasgow.  I've been in your position and it's just brought the emotions back.  Keep strong.  I know the waiting drags.  Big hugs.    

A xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Twinkle as everyone has said hugs! Hope for better news for you next week. X x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle - again echo what everyone else says - hopefully next week will be better.

Keep strong and try to relax until then.  Sending lots of love and hugs your way honey.

xxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Twinkle I don't know what to say.  I'm gutted and angry for you and just really hope that next week brings some amazing news for you.  

Lou xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Oh Twinkle, I really don't know what to say as no words will make the week pass quicker.. Stay strong honey


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle    i hope next weeks scan shows better news i really dont know what to say you dont deserve this.

xx


----------



## peglet

Oh twinkle, can't believe what i've read ; I hope and pray that your wee one is hiding from you and next week will be good news.; Big hug doll; really don't know what to say - you have been so strong throughout xxx


----------



## CrazyS

Twinkle,  lots of love and hugs to you.  So sorry about your recent news after having the BFP.  Hoping and parying that your scan next week is more postive


----------



## tissyblue

Oh Twinkle,    You don't deserve this. Like everyone else I will be   that you get some better news next week.


Di - what eye op is your DS to have? Will it be at ARI?


Gems - hope you are ok. Thinking of you too.


SnS - How are you today? Hope all is good with you.


Peglet - what stage are you at with tx? Have you got a date for EC yet?


CrazyS - Sending you some


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey tissy I am good thanks. Totally shattered at minute, but enjoying this fine weather. Hope it's here to stay! 
How is everyone doing?
Hugs for all x x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well am back to being paranoid and freaking out again. Had some heavy brown discharge today and some mild pain. Hate this feeling. Wish I could just relax and not worry.


----------



## abdncarol

Aw short,I hope it's just the baby bedding in or whatever the right expression is.  It is such a worrying time, I think when you've gone through everything that everyone of us has then you're more anxious than ever when you fall pregnant.  I hope everything settles soon, try and rest a little, easier said than done I know with a little one going around.  Hugs.
Twinkle thinking of you every day and hope you're baring up, just wanting so badly, as everyone here is that everything is going to be fine with your next scan.  Hugs to you too.
Hello to everyone else.  Mike out on the town tonight so I'm busy ironing - 10 of his shirts, mmmmm something wrong there, don't mind really as watching all my girly rubbish and plan to have a pretty early night.  A gin and tonic is screaming my name when I'm finished this bloomin ironing.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello everyone... sorry  not been around much, just home from a wee break and it was lovely. Twins had a ball running around glasgow science centre and deep sea world and mummy enjoyed her trip to hamleys, ikea and the shops in livingston! Didnt want to come home    got lots of goodies for twins birthday next month,  i got 1 pair of jeans for a tenner lol.  and they slept great... no fuss going down like they usually do and A only woke a couple of times!

Anyway........ i did read whilst i was away but couldnt get privacy to write.   

Twinkle.    i am so so sad for you. Why you?? eh? how unfair someone so suited to be a mum is having such a hard time achieving her dream.  Still a glimmer of hope that the wee bean grows......  so so sorry for you and your DH x

SNS - wowee..... congrats on your BFP..... lots of worrying til you get a first scan but thats normal... keep positive x


----------



## jackabean72

Sns- that all sounds normal to me, I had brown discharge for a couple of days and cramps. You have to think there is a lot of things going on in there. Do u have a midwife appt yet?

Twinkle- thinking of you hun xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Morning all.
Jacka - I have midwife on friday so I will mention to her. Its just stressing me as last time I had brown I also had red blood and dont have the money this time round for the private reassurance scans. I just keep trying to focus on fact I had it last time and vincent was fine but I want this baby so badly.  
Carol - hope you got your shirts done and had your deserved g and t! 
Mummy - glad you had a good trip cant wait till oct for my wee break!
Twinkle - still thinking of you, hope you hanging in there x x
Hi to everyone else. Gorgeous sunny day hope it lasts!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinke - When is your next scan?  I have EVERYTHING crossed for you xxx

SNS - Try to keep positive too xx

AFM - 

Thats me confirmed to work my time off :-
Holiday                        - 11th July to 7th August (left with 3 floating days)
Maternity Leave          - 8th August – 1st January 2012 - Maternity Leave for 21 weeks
My husband will take over my paid Maternity leave from 2nd January 2012 to 6th May 2012 (Weeks 22 to 39) - legislation changed yesterday.

So chuffed as he was just gonna quit his job but now he can get paid for 4 months 

I'm feeling quite well just now, just a little tired.

Hubby has been asked to work in Singapore for 3 weeks from 25th April so just waiting to hear confirmation - will be really good experience for him.

Well thats all for me.

Flo
xx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle how u doing hunnie?

Sns hows things?

Fff i didnt know men could get that much paternity leave do they just get the basic £125 or if they company want to pay them more?  My oh just got the basic. Hope your appointment goes ok today.

Sorry not much personals just wanted to really see how twinkle is doing.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for asking after me Starry and everyone else. Haven't been coming on here much as normal.  Got nothing to say and not sure what thread I belong to anyway!    Just feeling so sad and empty all the time.  The crying has eased off during the day but have been crying myself to sleep every night.  Getting so annoyed with my family at the moment.  They're not doing or saying anything wrong in particular but they do like to have small rants about such trivial things in their life.  I haven't told them what's going on and am just going to leave it like that.  Can't be bothered explaining and listening to their sympathy.

Trying to figure it all out in my head and getting nowhere.  Going to Glasgow on Monday for my scan but not expecting anything.  Mark Hamilton did explain that it's likely to be non-continuing pregnancy and my body will recognise it sooner or later. He's written other bits and pieces on my scan form saying there's no fluid and other things I can't read.  Keep looking at the scan picture we got and the shadow that's quite clearly there, although it's nowhere near as big as it should be.  

Sorry nothing else to say    Thanks for all your kind words.  Means a lot to me 
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Twinkle really wish I could say something to make you feel better but I know nothing will. Thinking of you and sending hugs your way. X x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh twinkle sweetheart, my heart so goes out to you and it's just horrible when you should be feeling on top of the world, I'm sending you massive big hugs xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh twinkle.......... (((HUGS))) thinking of you all the time. x

heres whats happening here.........

oh no.... sickness.

Last friday night it was DS1 who was sick all over his bedroom floor and was ill on saturday too.....
tonight its Cs turn to throw up on her floor. 
She had calpol earlier as i thought she was hot and she slept for 2 hours which is unlike her so i had an incline she was poorly. She scoffed her supper so i thought she was ok.... DOH. Wrong. 

2 friday nights in a row weve been cleaning up sick. booooooooooo.
ive just put her to bed in pyjamas for now as she is still hot, given her more calpol (after she was sick, hope thats ok). she is refusing water so for now she is just back in bed with no covers on to help cool her.

Hope thats the right thing to do, she hates being cold so when she is sleeping ill put on a light blanket on her.    

Im guessing next friday will be As turn... or mine FFS.


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle    i have also been thinking about you all week i hope things can get a little easier and i still    for good news for you on monday. Its must be hard with your family moaning about little things and you going thro all of this and still being in limbo. ivf is a emotional process anyway but this is a million times harder for you.  

Girls i deleted that last bit think i said to much on here its just incase some of you saw it.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

Didn't see it but sounds ominous. is ominous the right word lol. I'm sat on my bed trying to get madam to sleep. she keeps waking when i move.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Getting myself really worried now, think my brown getting worse. Midwife said brown fine but cant help stressing. Wish it would stop. Got myself all excited bout being pregnant and thinking of end result probably shouldn't be getting my hopes up so much early on but cant help it.


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Twinkle, just a quickie to let you know to hang in there sweetheart and big hugs to you and dh!! Hopefully Monday brings you better news! 


Afm, this is us just back from holiday and i am ready for a break from my break!! ;-)


Hope everyone else is well!!


-May-


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just wanted to say good luck for twinkle tomorrow will be thinking of you . X x


----------



## Lainsy

Lots of luck for tomorrow Twinkle, really hope it's good news


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle- thinking of you and dh xx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle thinking of you today petal, sending you big hugs and hope you hear some good news.  Take care x


----------



## gmac2304

thinking of u & DH today Twinkle....am praying its good news!!!


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle- jst back from mums in Glasgow no internet so able to post now and wish you al the very best for toaday. Your very much in our thoughts. Lit those candles for you and sending up lots  x x x


----------



## fionamc

Thinking of you and your DH today Twinkle  xx


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - thinking of both of you today so sorry you have been feeling so down!  REally hope today brings a totally different picture!!!!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Nothing to report apart from to say twinkle- thinking of you x


----------



## peglet

Thinking of twinkle and her oh today. Much hugs doll. Xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

No news from twinkle :-(


----------



## jackabean72

Not yet...I've been checking all day! Thinking of you twinkle xx


----------



## peglet

Checking in too...constantly. Let's hope no news is good news. Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Really hope the saying is true - no news is good news


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Been checking all day. Hoping her and oh are celebrating too busy to come on. X


----------



## twinkle123

No news is bad news I'm afraid.   Still a lovely sac but nothing in it.  Wasn't much of a shock but took it so much better from the lovely nurses and doctors in Glasgow than up here.  The doctor is just so much more sympathetic and geniune.  He contacted Rubislaw ward and had to go past there once we got back from Glasgow.  Going in tomorrow for another scan, blood tests and to take a mifepristone tablet.  Then I've to go back on Thursday all day and will be given 3 doses of misoprostol, 3 hours apart.  Will need to stay in afterwards but hopefully home on Thursday evening.  

I was given the choice of this tablet method, manual vacuum aspiration, D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.  Thought the tablet one sounded easier but didn't realise it would involve being in hospital all day!

Apparently, I'll have moderate to heavy bleeding (guessing it'll be heavy with all the blood thinning drugs I've been on!) and will pass the sac and baby.  Not something I'm looking forward to.   

DH can't take any more days off work so will go myself tomorrow which I'm not too bothered about.  He won't get to the hospital until about 3pm on Thursday so thinking I might tell my mum what's going on and have her there for part of the day.

So drained with it all.  Been up since 5am and crying on and off all day.   

Thinking positively (trying my best!), we've still got 2 frostie blasts in the freezer which the lovely doctor in Glasgow says has just as much chance as fresh ones with them so will try and keep that in my mind. 

Thanks for thinking about me everyone
x


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle so sorry for you, just so unfair. Glad you are trying to stay positive, the same happened to me before I had Jamie so it will happen!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Twinkle am so sorry to hear this. Really had my fingers crossed for you. Glad you trying to stay positive hang in there. X x


----------



## peglet

So gutted to hear your news .  Hugs to you and oh, noone deserves what you are going through. Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## chickadeedee

aw sweetie, so sorry to hear your news. I hope the procedure goes as well as it can and that those wee frosties make your dream come true - you soooo deserve it! (((Hugs))) xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Twinkle I am so so sorry this has happened to you chummie, you and your husband don't deserve this at all, so cruel.  I found the nurses at Rubislaw Ward just fantastic, so so understanding.  You will get a room to yourself, with television.  I took tablets with the first baby.  What a brave lady you are and I just pray those two frosties are your much wanted BFP and baby.  
Have a safe journey home from Glasgow and always here to listen.  xx


----------



## jackabean72

Ohh no twinkle, I'm so sorry for you and dh. Its just awful, life is just so unfair. Glad that glasgow were nice about it all. No words are going to help you right now its just going to take time xx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle i am so so sorry


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle, won't  repeat what I said earlier today by txt hun. , jst to say I am thinking of you + S   x x


----------



## Mummy30

oh twinkle, life is so unfair at times. xx


----------



## fionamc

So sorry to hear what you and your DH are going through.  Thinking of you both and so hope that your frosties bring you your much deserved baby/babies.


----------



## Saffa77

oh twinkle        x 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so sorry!  Not fair at all!  I can only just imagine what you must be going through right now!  You are so strong!  Keep your head up chick and really hope your frosties bring you what you deserve!  When can you have your next go?  

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

Hey Twinkle. So sorry it wasn't better  news for you today. Thinking of you and your DH. We are here for you chum. xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Twinkle, so sorry for you and DH!


Take care and we are all here for you!!!


     


-May-


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle - my heart is breaking for you xxxx ((((hugs)))) xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Nothing personal but leaving this thread again for the other one.  One of these days.........
xxx


----------



## chickadeedee

Aw sweetie... (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

:-( x x x


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle, we are all here for you no matter what board you are on


----------



## jackabean72

We WILL see you again twinkle xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls how you all doing and the little ones 2?

Not much from me A must be teething still no teeth tho but its like having a newborn again lol apart from the screaming is worse i put her to bed then she wakes up about 2/3hours later screaming and its like she is in pain if i cant get her to settle i give her a bottle i know i shouldnt be doing that but it makes her go back to sleep then she will wake up during the night at somepoint 2. Someone said to me 2wks ago A sounds like a really good sleeper i was like yeah she is but they said wait till she starts teething lol They werent joking haha. The weird thing is she is fine most of the day. She goes to anyone now without crying woohoo my mate had her yesterday just for a hr n half but she was fine i was more worried than her lol. Still not crawling yet! Hates being on her tummy just flips herself back think she would rather just sit all day. When did your little ones crawl?

Sorry no personals aint read back. Its been a while since any1 has posted a update on the little ones so how they all getting on?

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey starry, no need to tell you how my little darlings are doing... you can read it all on ** haha.

regarding crawling, DS1 didnt crawl at all, well, he did for a day then decided he was walking.

The twins werent crawling at their first xmas but did soon after, they were 7 months then.


----------



## starrynight

Mummy LOL i just think that is the sweetest picture i have ever seen. Did they go down tonight ok?

xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry, they played up in their room for about an hour and a half before it went quiet! i went up and they are both in their own beds, fast asleep bless them.  so far so good, but ive not done a full night yet, thats the test. We only just got A sleeping all night 2 nights ago!!  if he wakes up it could all go t!ts up as no idea how im going to get him to stay back in his bed.  

controlled crying at its best i guess.........


----------



## fionamc

It is such a cute pic of the two of them sleeping all huddled up with bims in the air Mummy!  Hope the night goes well for you and the pair of them sleep all night  and you get a good sleep too!
Starry, poor A.  I get a sore wisdom tooth occasionally as it grows a wee bit, so how bad must it be for them having several coming through at once??  F is getting her pointy ones (canines, I think?!) at the moment.  I am lucky, as she is being the opposite of A and sleeping pretty well at night but a bit girny in the day with her fingers stuck in her mouth.  Have been giving Calprofen and Teetha powder, which seem to be helping.  F started crawling at 8 months and 3 weeks and E a wee bit earlier.  She crawled 'properly' straight away but E commando crawled for ages (on his belly).  He could get about pretty fast like that. 
E is back in hospital again tonight after being poorly all day.  Didn't have an SVT this time, thank goodness but has been complaining of chest pain on and off all day and has been very lethargic (sooo unlike him).  Refused cake and didn't want to go out to play with the kids next door, so he must have been feeling unwell!  ECG showed his heart beat to be faster than it shoud be but nowhere as fast as it has been when having an SVT.  I'm pretty sure he was having some sort of 'attack' as he was happily watching a DVD and then cry out in pain and then 30 seconds later, he would calm and look up in surprise saying it had stopped.  It is very worrying though, even if the ECG didn't show up much.  I am wondering if all the trauma he went through on Wednesday is having a bit of a psychological effect on him too though.
F is doing grand in all respects except for her talking.  I am probably just a wee bit over worried about that after all the problems E has had/is having with his speech but she says ma/da/ba (boo!) and baba (booby) and that is it.  Mind you, think that is more than E had at this age.  I know they all develop at different rates but still!
Hope all is well with everyone and Pegs, so sorry to hear that none of your other embies could be frozen.  So hope that the ones you have are snuggling in for the long haul!


----------



## fionamc

Mummy30 - just saw that old school photo on ** and R looks like your brother in it I think.  Do you think so?


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, oh fiona what a worry it must be for you re Ewan, at least he's in the right place but I hope they get his heartrate stablised soon.  You will be knackered.
Mummy that was such a cute pic of the twins sleeping with their bums in the air.  I'm dreading putting Eva into her cot bed as I know she will be a menace and be out of it all the time. 
Starry Eva didn't crawl til she was nearly 10 months old.  That's when the fun began as I couldn't just leave her where I left her and the chaos started ).  She seemed to sail through teething, we've never had any problems with that at all, sometimes she got some nappy rash and that's when I realised more had come through, but sure that's just lucky.  
Eva is just into everything these days, honestly by the time Mike comes home the house looks like someone came in and just sprayed toys all around every room downstairs.  I don't mind though, definitely worth it and makes me laugh all the time.  
I have my stepson here til Tuesday so plan to go to Union Square this afternoon, then Hoodles tomorrow morning and Doonies farm in the afternoon, hopefully it will be nice weather.  Then Mike offshore Wednesday - Friday.  Just don't know where the weeks go, time passing too quickly.
Madam up at 630 this morning so she's in a grump already, crying cause I won't give her all my books out of the bookcase.  Can't believe  she can have tantrums already.
xx


----------



## Mummy30

fiona lol, did that come up on your page?!?!!  its from school in stavanger when we lived there, i was just sifting through the photos of years gone by and spotted him! R is the double of his bio father unfortulately, he really is the spit of him but there is a swipe of my baby brother in him lol.  And he has my freckles haha.    Hope E starts to feel better soon, such a horrid thing for him (and you) to have and he wont understand what happens to him when he has an svt.....  such a brave little boy you have there.  The same goes for F and her disability, your kids amaze me from your stories of them.  x

carol - your house sounds like mine!!!  Im fed up with toys all over the place haha.  

BUT the thing i dislike the most about my day is the mess they STILL make at meal times... how do you stop them throwing food  Currently ive got chocolate shreddies splattered all over my oven, radiator, floor and walls LOL.

Last night was good, they stayed in bed all night (i think) there were a few bumps and bangs during the night and a wee whimper from A so ive no idea where they woke up today!All i heard was him shaking the stair gate trying to get out at 640am!!!  Well done babies x


----------



## jackabean72

Starry- I'm not sure on the whole crawling thing but I know every baby can be so different. Not so gr8 her teeth r bothering her. C constantly has her hand in her mouth so I just give her some powders. 

Fiona - sorry to hear about E, its always a worry. We worried we would never had them, we worried when pregnant now we have a whole set of other worries. He's in the best place so hopefully he will be out soon. I also think F speaking isn't a worry she will do it in her own time, its good she's saying little words. 

Carol- loving your new pics of E she's a real cutie

Mummy - twins stories crack me up, I know I shldnt laugh too much as its probably real stressful but sometimes if u don't laugh you'll cry! 

AFM- c is a perfect little sleeper at night goes all night. Doesn't really nap during the day but I don't mind that so much. Still having probs with her poo and pains so milk has been changed again! I don't even really speak about it now just get on with it and try what the hospital suggest. After what some of the other ladies on the other board have and are going through I just feel blessed.  

Hope all u other ladies and babies are well? X


----------



## Mummy30

jacka, heres another story for you......

This afternoons nap didnt happen..... on various occasions i went up to find them -  tipped the nappy draw out and had thrown them all over the place.  Broke the nappy draw.  Swinging on their bedroom door. And, the worst, madam had got the drapoline (nappy rash cream) out, and was happily playing/painting/bathing her self in the stuff. OMG, what a mess, its bright pink as well. She was covered in it as was her bed, the wardrobe, the floor and her hair!    Hence nap time was over with no baby getting any sleep.

Thinking of ditching the naps now (gutted) as im not dealing with that every day. My poor bathroom is loaded with various toys, boxes, books, creams, nappys, broken drawers!!!!  Ive removed everything......... aarrrrggghhhh


----------



## Lainsy

Starry Jamie still isn't crawling and he is almost 13 months old.  He just sits on his bum and shuffles across the floor, it is so funny to watch!  He sleeps on his belly and loves it but if I dare put him on his belly on the floor he just flips himself back too!  I don't think he will ever crawl, just start walking.  Mind you he is not even showing any sign of that, too lazy to even stand !!!

Fiona scary think re E, hope he is better.

Mummy30 I too can't help laugh at all your stories - just loved the photo of them asleep together, so special!

Carol, love Eva's latest pic on ** - she is a gorgeous wee thing, enjoying her ice lolly!

Jacka great to hear C is sleeping well at night, it makes such a difference doesn't it?

Jamie is doing really well, fairly coming on with his talking - his favourite word just now is "tickle".  Still too lazy to walk.  Did have him back at the doctor again though as he is constantly in pain when trying to fill his nappy.  They kept giving him lactulose but it wasn't doing anything so he is now being referred, doctor thinks he might have a slight tear in his bum as his stomach isn't hard and he is happy the rest of the time.  At least they are now going to check him out, which I am happy about.

He is eating great but has now stopped drinking milk - he takes about 2oz in the morning before breakfast and that is it!  He used to love his milk but just suddenly stopped drinking it.  Takes it in his cereal though and he has yoghurt every day.  He also loves cheese.

We had a lovely day today, dh working so Jamie and I walked to Aden Country Park.  Left at 10.30am and didn't get home until 3.30pm.  We had a great day, he just loved the swings and things.  He shared my ice cream with me and I walked all round the park while he slept - it was beautiful.


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy, just a thought.... maybe wont help but have you tried sitting him on the potty when he is needing to go  might help his bum to "open" and ease it out.  its a big long shot tho!!  

currently nap time here.....  ive got one baby asleep on the trampoline and one baby in a cot!!  haha


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all just a quick update from me. Have my early scan tomorrow. Absolutely terrified hoping we get good news. Been having brown bleeding on and off so quite worried. 2 m clock cant come quick enough tomorrow. Hope you are all well. X x


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing your good news   

Mummy30 - love hearing your stories about the twins. Very funny from an onlookers point of view.  Maybe not quite as funny for you!

Fiona - how's E getting on?  Hope he's feeling okay   

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

SNS - very best of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mummy30

SNS - hope tomorrow goes well, be sure to come on here and spread the good news x


----------



## jackabean72

Sns- good luck. Will be checking for ur good news x


----------



## abdncarol

good luck today short, hope it all goes well and reassurances you that everything is okay.  
Mummy your stories make me laugh too.  I know how mischievous Eva is every day but with two toddlers it's twice as bad!  Sometimes I just have to laugh at what she does or I'd scream but it is a lot of fun.  I keep thinking I must write a journal so that i can remember what each day brings and share it with her when she's older, it's just finding the time!
Hello to everyone else, sorry just a short one so I can grab a coffee before madam wakes up, 7am is the usual time these days.  Her step brother goes today, she's loved having him chase her around and have daddy home too.  She loved hoodles yesterday and then Doonies Farm - though I never made the farm as had a sickness bug.  
Will check later to see an update from short. xx


----------



## Lainsy

Lots of luck for your scan today SNS, looking forward to hearing your good news!


----------



## Lainsy

Oh and thanks for tip mummy30, anythings worth trying.  I did manage to get him to eat some puréed prunes last night too, it's funny watching his face when I feed him them!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Scan went fine thank god. Just a quick belly scan by consultant but definitely a little bean in there with little flickering heartbeat. So pleased that seen it. X away to asda for a scan about.


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news. So pleased for you   
x


----------



## jackabean72

Woop woop sns! Maybe u can start to relax now. Don't go too crazy in asda lol xx


----------



## Mummy30

yay short..... great news x


----------



## Lainsy

Great news SNS - so pleased for you


----------



## Gwendy

Fabulous  news Sns re your scan  x x


----------



## tissyblue

Brill, brill, brill SnS


----------



## abdncarol

Fab news SNS, delighted for you xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Aw SNS, that's ace news!! You must be on   just now xxx

Also,   to FFF, hope you have a lovely day xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Got the date for my 12 week scan. 23rd may very excited, hope it comes soon!


----------



## twinkle123

Quick question. Will post this on both threads.  

Any idea if the councillor at Aberdeen would see me seeing as I'm now with GCRM and not them?  Also, would they charge me a small fortune?  Think I need to speak to someone! The councillor in Glasgow will see me for free for the next few months but don't want to trail all the way down there.
x


----------



## abdncarol

twinkle I think I got a leaflet after I had my miscarriages and there were numbers there for counselling and sure you were offered it free xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

hey ladies,

I ain't posted on here for AGES !!!

I keep up with you all on ******** though.

Well hubby went away to Singapore on Monday but not before he had to call an ambulance for me.  I had severe stomach pain, they were high tho so I knew it wasnt baby however after 1/2 of constant pain and me actually screaming out with it,  Dan called the ambulance - I was sh*t scared.

Turns out it was gall stone pain - I had my gall bladder out 4 years ago but seemingly one might have escaped before I got the op.  Anyway the pain subsided and I asked to go home.  Made it 10 mins before Dan's taxi turned up to take him to the airport - eeek ! lol

Am much better now tho and came back to work on Wed.  Gonna head off soon as my friends down the road from us are having a bbq and a princess party for her 9 year old and friends... cooool.  Wish I was that age again sometimes.

Hope you all have a lovey weekend.

Flo 
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all this is a very quiet thread now .  I am keeping well. Still quite tired some days. Ms hasn't been to bad  this pregnancy just occasional. It's more food aversion which seems to  vary day to day. The only thing that I seem not put off by is pasta.  Managing to keep weight steady ( I am overweight currently with diabetes  so have be very careful) however my tummy is getting podgier - is this  normal I am 9 and half weeks 2nd preg! Have my dating and nuchal scan 2  weeks on monday so very excited but nervous as symptoms seem almost  gone! Anyway hope everyone is well!!! xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hello, yeah the thread has gone quiet eh.... probably cause we all read our news on **. I did start a discussion on the tx thread about the threads being seperated so not going to repeat myself.... thats another reason why i dont like them apart... repetition lol. 

oh FFF, what a scare for you..... i follow your ** posts so i know you are ok and you enjoyed your facial today hee hee....

Im off on a girly weekend tomorrow, up early to go to the shops and i see its market day too woo hoo.  Then off to the hotel in bucksburn for some swimming, sauna etc and a meal, then drinkies in our room. really looking forward to it.  soooooo need some time out! lol.


----------



## fionamc

Hi all, 
I noticed this morning that Bubblicious has had her baby!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262838.0


----------



## starrynight

I was snooping to see aswell fiona lol 

  to A and C    xx


----------



## fionamc

Ha ha Starry!
Should have said Happy Birthday to A and C on here too  .  Enjoy opening all your presents! x


----------



## peglet

Happy 2nd Birthday to two special little people!!!!


----------



## Gwendy

Happy Birthday to A and C 

Congratulations Bubbilicious on your new arrival 

Hello to everyone else, ladies hope all is well x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Congrats bubb!


----------



## Mummy30

awww thanks girls...... they had a super day and were spoilt rotton.  Still cant believe they are 2!!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

Happy 2nd Birthday to 2 very special little people!


----------



## twinkle123

Happy 2nd birthday A and C.     Can't believe they're 2 already!!!  Glad they've had a good day.

Said it on another thread but congratulations again Bubbs   
x


----------



## tissyblue

Happy birthday A and C - hope you're both in beddy byes by now


----------



## Mummy30

just keeping this thread alive.... where is everyone

my two are still recoving from gastroenteritus, i managed to get them out to tots today tho. Hopefully tomorrow they will be back to normal.
Struggling with C just now and her clinging to me.  All she does is scream, no tears, and rage if she isnt sitting on me. She was headbutting the cupboards too to get attention. Its driving me loopy, and when i say scream i really mean that she does scream!  Not really sure what i can do. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Lainsy

Hey Mummy30 - I am here, for a change!  It's like you said before having the threads split makes it so much more difficult to keep things going I think   .  Poor kids not being well - it is hard, and doubly so for you.  Glad you got them out to tots today though, that must help.

Starry - I read on the other thread about A, I think I said before don't worry about her not crawling - Jamie is 14 months old today and still not crawling,  He is only now just finding his feet if I hold him up, not making any effort whatsoever to stand or pull himself up - think it is going to be a good few months yet before he is walking but it doesn't phase me, they are all different and will do things in their own time.

Saffa, Jacka, Tissy, MrsCoops how are all your wee ones doing?  FFF - how is bump coming along?  Anyone else, I can't remember!  Hope everyone else is well.

Jamie doing well, just his usual happy self - still as lazy as ever, happy enough for me to still feed him although he will eat himself when it suits him.  Fairly talking away now and copies everything!  Loving his sleep as ever, he was still asleep when I left for work this morning just after 8am!   

I am bad for not posting now - never on the computer these days, just check up on my phone but not so easy to post!  Just being lazy I guess.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

The thread really is dead nowadays  most of you will know from ******** yesterday great day for me am now 12 weeks along and had scan will be 13 weeks on Friday so just delighted!


----------



## Saffa77

short - fab 13 weeks already time is flying - well for me it is! LOL

Starry - all babies are different and i wouldnt worry - for example my two - B is almost crawling and is active and a shaker and mover LOL D is happy to sit on his bum for hours and never complains - he dosent even roll over - B has 2 teeth at bottom and 2 on top popping out D has nothing - so all babies are different A may never crawl and just start walking not all babies crawl but i know how you worry but dont think you need too x

Sx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies,

Glad we've got a bit more activity on this thread.

Well thats me 29 + 2 with an ever growing bump - scan last week says hes around 3lbs already but they don't like to confirm that as its not that accurate.

Am feeling ok, starting to get a little sick again but if I eat something that eases it a bit.

Finish work 6 weeks on Friday and really can't wait.  Have started to sort out some bits n pieces for maternity bag - can you pack to early?  

I thought I had another gall stone attack coming on last night after my visit to A&E a few weeks back but it settled thankfully.

When you guys had your first little one did you tell people straight away?  My family don't get on and I was really hoping that Dan and I could have that special time for us when little man appears and not tell anyone right away, maybe not even have ppl visit hospital in case they bump into each other.

Does that sound selfish?

Hope your all well

Flo x


----------



## gmac2304

hey ladies, i'm back! not been around in ages - not got much to tell you, and what I do have is broadcast on **, so you all hear it on there first! 

hope everyone is well though...

*FFF* - 29wks! WoWsers...time flies eh? seen ur bump photo on ** - you're looking FAB! and NO, you can never pack too early - I'm sure you'll be fine, but you hear about babies coming early all the time dont you? better be safe than sorry... and about telling people once bubs is here, totally up to you & Dan! i couldnt wait to tell people - i was texting at 4.30am in the morning once I was back on the ward!  personal choice though, and am sure if you want to have some time on your own first, then that is more than acceptable! your baby FFF, your rules!

*SSS* - congrats on being 13wks already! here's hoping the next few months fly by for you...

*Starry* - dont worry about Aimee not crawling yet! all babies do things at their own pace... Kyle was very active, and was crawling at 7.5mths, walking at 11.5mths but he's now almost 16mths & still doesnt talk - just points and says 'eh' to _EVERYTHING!!!_ i'm not worried though - he'll talk when he's ready! 

*Bev* - hope ur 2 (3??) are feeling a bit better today.

oooooh, reading on the other thread that we have a new Twin Bump on the scene!!!!! how exciting? muchos congrads to you Pegs - has the news sunk in yet?

big  to everyone else - as usual, thinking about you all!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls 

Thanks for the advice i should really stop worrying i think its coz i keep comparing A to my niece who is almost walking and there in only 7wks between them. The hv told me not to worry but cant help it lol I have the hv 2moro so am guessing i will be getting a lecture about A weight but hey ho i cant make her put weight on she eats like a horse 2 and is showing signs of not wanting her afternoon bottle so think she will be her down 2 just the 2 bottles soon so am guessing that wont help either but hey ho. Everything else fine tho am away to start ttc naturally i know not much chance of it happining but thinking of paying for tx in jan so may aswell try before paying for it.

FFF wow ur pregnancy is flying by am sure you are due when A was due. I had my mum n dad visit a couple of hours after A was born at the labour ward was no bed for me upstairs then i had my sister her partner and niece at night and my bestmate (well we were then). Thats all i wanted a few friends did txt asking if they could come up but i was sooo tired and still a bit sore so said no. I txt a few ppl but not till later on i think my mum n dad told most ppl and then ** went mad after mummy30 left the 1st comment lol. But i will say 1 thing if i have another am cutting down on the amount of ppl that visit my house i felt like i had someone or doing something everyday i would rather me n dp got to spend a few days alone just the 3 of us.

Mrscoops glad your little man is doing well well not so little anymore he looks like a proper boy now lol.

Sonia do you find you compare the boys alot? Hope you got on ok at hospital last wk.

Mummy30 hope everyone is better now. Must have been hard with uz all having a bug are the twins enjoying playgroup?

Lainsy J is a good sleeper aint he i miss the days A used to sleep till 10am lol Saying that am bad for taking her in beside me in the mornings now to get a extra hour. Does jamie move about on his bum?

Sns how u feeling you got any morning sickness or anything?

Jaks hows little c doing?

Hi to fiona,diane,tissy,pegs,twinkle,gems,mommyof2,chick,gwendy i know i have prob missed a couple of you if i have sorry.

xx

Also pegs sooo happy we have another set of twins to look forward 2 lol

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hey Starry, yes Jamie moves about on his bum - he can get from one side of the room to the other if he wants!  Try not to compare A. There is about 7 weeks between Kyle and Jamie and look at the difference in them, Kyle running everywhere whereas Jamie is saying lots of words!  Sounds like A is very similar to Jamie, he didn't take much bottles and has always been small. As long as she is happy - she looks perfect to me


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, nice to see some chat on her here again, I think I keep in touch mostly through ******** but like to check on here to make sure everyone is doing okay.  
Starry I woulldn't worry either about A not crawling, I think Eva was one of the last in my antenatal group to walk but now you would never know it.  I think they all do things at different times.  
SNS well done on your scan, that's fab news and it will have given you peace of mind.
FFF that's great that you're close to finishing work, you'll be looking forward to that.  We let people know right away, think Mike phoned our parents and his children then text everyone else but Eva was born mid afternoon.  It's your decision when you want to tell people and also who you want to visit you at the hospital.  To be honest the hospital don't want you staying in too long so you can use that as an excuse.  You'll maybe feel differently once your baby is here and want to show everyone your  new bundle.
Hiya to everyone else, wanted to do  more personals but madam has just woken up.  We're a right pair right now, Eva seems to have hand, foot & mouth disease so I can't take her anywhere around children or pregnant women and I have an ear infection and therefore feel dizzy.  Feel much better today so might attempt to drive because hate being housebound, drives both of us nuts.  At least today is brighter so can take Eva out in the garden without the threat of her being blown over.
Big hugs to everyone,  sorry I've not posted much recently and I must try to meet with you guys soon.  when is the next meet? 
Carol
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  Just thought I'd pop over here to see how all the little ones and bumps are getting on.  Seem to be doing fine from what I've read.
Should really get back to work.  
Big hugs to all the little people.   
x


----------



## Mummy30

hello

starry - stop fretting. DS1 didnt crawl at all, he went straight to walking. A and C both crawled at around 8/9 months but didnt walk until 15 and 16 months. Every baby is different and will do things in their own time, dont push her and trust her. trust yourself to that you are doing a brilliant job as her mummy.   

FFF - i told EVERYONE when my two appeared, i was just delighted!!  But i would take your time when you get home, i was over whelmed with visitors, mainly DPs family and it was too much. DP had to tell them to give me a wee break as the unannounced visits were making me stressed big time.  you need to do what is right for you and DH, and dont let anyone else tell you otherwise. Just to echo what everyone else as said.... 

SNS- great news that you are 13 weeks already, super!!  

AFM, my two arent great. A has horrid nappies and C is very tired and lacks energy. Had both of them at the doctors today just for peace of mind really. They are both just taking their time getting over the illness. Im fed up with them being ill and they STILL dont sleep through the night, they were up most of the night last night. Once A wakes up, he wakes C up and its a battle to get them back sleeping again. We left them last night and i got up when it was quiet to find C asleep on the cold floor bless her. 

Still, 4 weeks til take that and 5 weeks til blackpool lol


----------



## Mummy30

yoo hoo............... anyone no?


----------



## chickadeedee

Helloooooooo, I'm here for once!!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey ladies thread pretty much dead nowadays


----------



## Mummy30

its only dead since they split it as most of us keep track of the tx girls on that thread.  

hope all is well..... stressful here, DP doing my nut in, just focusing on 23rd june!!!! gets me through each day!


----------



## twinkle123

I'm still here keeping track on all of your news   
x


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Thought I might revive this board a little.

Mummy30 - Is that the countdown till TT?? You going away for the night?

Carol - I thought I should tell you about my friends little boy who is almost two - he went for a nap yesterday....well she thought he was having a nap when infact he had found a tub of sudacrem and covered himself completely head to toe. She said he looked like a french mime artist lol.  She posted a pic of him on ** in the bath he was totally white lol. Reminded me of the stories you tell us about Miss E   

Saffa - How's the boys? B got anymore teeth yet? Loved the video of him on ** wizzing round your house...def gonna have a handful there!   

Starry - How is A after her illness? 

FFF- How are you feeling? When do you stop work now? 

Lainsy - I know you probably working away hard so might not see this till the weekend.  Ain't seen J in ages, bet he's getting big? TGI's down the beach just us was the last time I saw you lol 

Mrscooops - Not long now till your holidays!!! I would be counting mine down too but then it also spells a return to work   

Fiona - Ain't heard from you in a while, not much on ** hope you are all well?

Chick- Thanks for the birthday invite, me and Charlotte will def make an appearance not sure about DH as he usually plays golf on saturdays.  Paris isn't far away now    I know you will do gr8! Hope toots is well too.

A big hello to everyone else, let us know how you are doing? Keep the board going lol 

AFM - Charlotte has a viral infection at the moment so she is up most of the night coughing and is the same during the day but got an inhaler and chamber mask yesterday.  Not as bad as I initally thought, she doesn't hate it too much.  Starting to dread going back to work, I have to look for something new as my work don't have a part time vacancy for me    said they would take me back full time but I don't want to do that.  The job I left can't be done part time so i'm fooked.  Oh well didn't really want to travel to Westhill anyway.

I also want to send a huge    to SNS, so sorry to hear your sad news.  Take care of yourself and know that we are all here if you need to talk xx

J xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi all,

Sorry I've not been around much, as you all know from ** been mega busy with toots, training for bike ride and being on holiday etc..
I do read on here but am officially a lurker now!  

I have invited you all on ** to my 40th birthday party in a few weeks time, hope to see faces from old and some new ones maybe! If anyone needs directions, let me know through **  

Jacka, thanks for trying to revive the board, part of the reason now for me lurking is the split of the boards.. But anyway, yes toots is well, she's keeping us on our toes. We are on attempt number with toilet training and some days are better than others but on the whole she's doing really well! She finishes at playgroup soon and starts school nursery actually on my 40th birthday - how weird is that going to be! 
Paris is getting ever closer, thanks to all who have sponsored me! Right, got a 20 miler to do so best be off..

Take care! Chick x


----------



## peglet

Morning...

i have to agree, I've hardly used the boards since they split - me no likey - still don't understand since there are at least 2 other threads on this area that are full of people starting , in progress, and (un)sucessful. Don't get why they split us up 

doing fine, not got my scan til 28th June which feels like ages away - starting to feel slightly better, still tired and still gagging, but hey ho....

Bubbles doing fine, had her MMR refresher and pre school booster on Tuesday - only small tears, which were quicly dried up when cake was mentioned (just like her ma).


Hey ho - weekend starts at 1700!! - woo hoo 

Pegs


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

Had my 32 week scan today and although he was measuring big at 28 weeks he seems to still be ok and they're not worrying though am back at 37 weeks just in case.
Got myself in a tizz when MW though I had my dates wrong, met up with HR about changing my leaving date etc but all is on track for orignal dates.

So that means I leave work 3 weeks on Friday (8th July) and due 8th Aug so I'll defo be free to meet up for coffee/lunch (as long as my bump still fits in the car lol)

So jealous of those going to see Take That, bet they will be AMAZING !!!

Take care all
xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Just thought i would pop up and say 'hello' to you all on here even tho i dont have a bubba.... i hate the fact these threads have been split!!  xxx


----------



## abdncarol

is there not a way we can all be one again, it seems to be the same group of us that post so surely we can start up one for us all again, what do you think? x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey  

I'm also not so much a fan of these split threads.
Seems like ages since I was on here, I read the threads from time to time but have been running round like an idiot for what seems like ages, and am now on forced bedrest so can catch up lol!
I'm 35 weeks plus 1 day but have pre-eclampsia so have been in westburn and ashgrove over the last week trying to get my bp down.  I hear it's quite common to have pre-eclampsia, but so new to me, and scan shows baby is measuring 2 weeks behind so I have been a bit panicked.   Trying to stay nice and calm! 
So it might not be long til bubs is finally here - the doc thinks I'll be induced at some point, they'll just keep monitoring the blood pressure every 2 days and adjust the tablets until it gets to a point where bubs is better out than in.  Eeks. Just hope she manages to stay in a little longer, particularly as she's so small.  

Flip Flop how you doing hon?  Are you getting tired now?  Great that you haven't got much time to go til you can leave work!

Hi everyone else    Would love to finally meet you guys but not really supposed to leave the house just now, but can't wait to meet up when I can!
GL xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i also dont post much now since the split i find it hard enough to keep up with 1 thread never mind 2 lol.

Geordie wow not long to go now hope your bp manages to stay down i also had the same problem with me measuring 2 small i was always 3wksplus behind i ended up being induced at 39wks.

FFL how exciting that u will soon be finished for mat leave you are due the day after A. You are so lucky to get so much scans how did you manage that?

Pegs bet you cant wait for your scan are you still shocked? Shame you are missing tt but it will be sooo worth it.

Carol your photos on ** today are sooo funny.

Gems hope you are doing ok hunnie.

Chick when are you allowed to put pics of your little toots on **?

Sns thinking of you hunnie.  

Right thats me for now am away to have a bath then early night hi to all the girls i have missed xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks for your kind wishes everyone glad to be home utterly devastated with what's happened but hoping it will get easier in time! I agree 1 thread would be much better is there nothing we can do if we all agree on having one?


----------



## fionamc

So, so sorry to hear what happened SNS.  I know you will never forget your baby but I hope as time passes you will start to feel better, even though at the moment it does not feel that way I'm sure.   

Thanks Jacka for trying to keep the thread going.  It would be easier if it was all one again and it doesn't seem as if there are many new people joining in with the 'treatment' thread.

Just a quick one as it's late (we got home from the hospital about half eight, via Sainsbury's).  All is fine with F - just the GP being a bit jumpy I think.  The hosp doc says she has had some kind of infection, irrelevant what it was in his opinion but the concern from the GP had been over something called Kawasaki Disease/Syndrome.  He ruled it out pretty much immediately.  Was relieved there was nothing wrong but a bit shocked that we ended up going to the hospital after seeing the GP for skin peeling on her feet.  I'd only wanted advice on what cream to put on!

Will be back soon (promise Jacka!), to write a bit more.  Night and take care all.


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Fiona sooooo pleased everything is okay, it's good I guess that the doctor wanted it checked out but you must be so relieved.  Fab news.
Nice to see you back SNS, what you've gone through is just horrendous, please know i'm here if you're ever needing to chat or just someone to rant to.  Like I said before just take it one step at a time, day by day, it will get easier I promise but you won't feel like that at the moment.  Big hugs being sent through the computer.
Hiya everyone else, hopefully be a nice day, we're heading to Grandma's, let madam make a mess of her house whilst mine is getting cleaned ).
Have lovely weekends everyone xx


----------



## Lainsy

I agree with everyone else, I don't post the same - struggle to keep up with one board now that I am working, never mind 2!  We have all been there and know what is is like so we should just be one big happy family.  Anyway I don't start work till 12pm now on a Friday and Jamie is having a sleep so here goes with trying to catch up ....

Carol - how is Eva doing, causing more fun and games? lol
Fiona so glad to hear everything is ok, must have given you such a fright.
SNS, so so sorry for your loss, I hope that you take the time to recover and time will heal but you will never forget your precious little baby     
Starry how is Aimee doing - any attemps at crawling yet, Jamie's still shuffling around on his bum   
Geordie not long to go now - hope your bp is improving and enjoy the rest whilst you can!
Gems - how are you doing?
FFF - how did you get to 32 weeks so quickly?  Hope you are keeping well.
Pegs not long till your scan now - how exciting that will be.
Chick - not long till your bike ride now, are you excited, nervous or both?!  Thanks for the invite to your party, it will be great fun I am sure!
Jacka - how is Charlotte doing, has her infection cleared up?
Twinkle - big countdown to the holidays.  
Mummy30 - not long now, how are the twins and R getting on?  I heard R did really well at school sports!
Mrs Coops - how's my wee pal doing?  Up to any mischief lately   
Saffa - bet the boys are getting big, loved the video on **!
Tissy, Mommyof2, Angelina, CrazyS, Di, Gwendy - how are you guys?
Bloo - we haven't heard from you for ages, are you still lurking?

Right, I've scrolled back far enough so hopefully I haven't missed anyone but I bet I have   

AFM doing fine - Jamie has hospital next Friday for his bum, poor we think has been struggling for ages, sometimes he is ok and then othertimes it is bad.  Hopefully they will give us some answers next week.  Other than that he is doing fine, shuffling away as usual, trying to copy lots of different words.  Going to Fyvie on Saturday for the day as the brownies have their pack holiday this weekend so we are going up for the day on Saturday, he is going to be in his element with all those girls fussing around him   .  Right better go, I have more than impressed myself with this long post!

I am not posting on the other thread today as haven't got time but just so everyone knows I am thinking of everyone, babies, pregnant ladies, and those going through treatment!


----------



## Bloofuss

HELLOOOO ladies

Yes I am still alive and thanks to a few of you who have remembered me......

SO SO sorry I haven't been on here in what seems like a lifetime but I honestly just don't get the time - in fact I have nipped on here at lunchtime at work as have no peace any other time.   

We are all doing great at the moment - have been through some crap (long story) but happy looking after a striving 2 years old that runs his mummy ragged - but wouldn't change it for the world!!!

It would take me far far too long to ctach up on everyones news but I do lurk on ** and try to keep up with you al - really hope everyone is keeping well and are happy.

Righ better get back to work - I will TRY and keep in touch - HUGS to all 

Bloo xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just realised I haven't sent any hugs to SnS yet.      Sorry to hear what's happend to you. Thinking of you x

Bloo - hellooooooo!!!!!!! Good to hear from you again.  Glad to hear everything's good with you x
Fiona - glad to hear that F is okay.   Better to be safe than sorry though! Your hubby told me what was going on yesterday as he was scrounging a lift back to Aberdeen with us.  Didn't need it in the end though seeing as he got the bus back instead.

Hi to everyone else. Hope all the bumps, babies and toddlers are doing well
x


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - I actually went to Aberdeen via the town you both work in and picked him up instead as I didn't feel a sense of urgency, since her feet had been peeling for a fortnight.  In hindsight, think the GP was being really daft!!!
Sense of urgency this evening to get to the hospital though as E had another episode of his heart thing going on.  I am finding it more and more stressful as E was begging us not to go to the hospital.  He's getting more and more scared of needles and the drug that stops his heart to let it get back into normal rythym.  The doctor said that people who have had the drug describe a sense of 'impending doom'   .  He's fine now though but still in hospital with daddy and I cme home with F.  What did I say on ** yesterday about feeling I was never away from Sick Kids?!
Sorry, amother post about us but one of these days I will do some personals (well done Lainsy on the impressive post!)


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Fiona - you never seem to have it very easy.   Good to hear he's okay now but must still be a worry for you.
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Gorgeous Gals,

I'm a happy girlie today, thats me on restricted hours 10am to 3pm till I leave in 3 weeks.  Can't believe that i'm due 7 weeks today eeeeeeeeeeeeek.
Don't know where the time has gone.

Bags are nearly packed - keep saying i'm gonna get them finished so guess i'd better get a shifty on.

Got another growth scan on 14th July (37 weeks) - I got high blood pressure so they just want to keep an eye on him - and it means i get to see him more.

Was getting a stitch pain in my right had side over the weekend that actually made me wince, I paniked at first but thing that its just growing pains.  In saying that I've been feeling ALOT of pressure down there !!

Hope everyone is well and sorry no personals, I have to use my 60 minutes of internet time to get onto this site.

Take Care
xxx

PS - I've also posted this on the Aberdeen Daily chat thread too coz not sure which one were using now.


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

FFF - Gr8 news about your working arrangements! 8th July ain't far away you will be so glad to stop work....i was absolutley exhausted by 30 weeks.

Fiona - I hope things have calmed down a little and you had a good weekend?

Lainsy - That's good J has the hospital on Friday and they are going to investigate, not so good that it has to be done in the first place   

Pegs - 28th won't be long in coming round...im so excited for you twinnies   

Twinkle - When do you get your results back?

Did everyone else have a good weekend?

AFM- We had a gr8 weekend, Charlotte was at her grandma's on saturday night so we had friends over for a BBQ (yes we had a BBQ in the rain lol) plus cocktails....well i had cocktails my friend just found out she's pregnant so excited for her)  Then I had a long lie till midday on Sunday then a family afternoon and bingo Sunday night.  DH enjoys his Sundays nights with C   
Her cough was getting better I thought then she was up four times last night coughing so I've decided to keep a food diary to check and see if it's her reflux being irrated by certain foods.  Once i've established that at least  i will have something to show the Doc.

xx


----------



## gmac2304

For those of you who dont know, we have merged the threads back into one (_sorry mods..._) - this way to your new home! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265483.0

feel free to still post on here if u wish though...we dont mind!

xx

p.s. cheers Carol for setting up the new thread!


----------



## bubblicous

ladies please read the following guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0


----------



## Mummy30

ive said my piece on the other thread.  

dont think ill be posting in here much now, check out ** as usual for my ds1 and twin updates.  and if anyone isnt on ** PM me and ill add you x

:-(


----------



## bubblicous

ladies

I have started a general chit chat thread for yourselves which you can find here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265876.new#new

this thread will remain active for any pregnancy or parenting support that you may need


----------



## gmac2304

Thanks Bubbs...   xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Afternoon gals,

Not posted on here much, hope your all well.

After my little trip to the hospital last week by blood pressure seems to be settling, still have a bit of a sore head but I think that the weather ain't helping.

Got another growth scan next Thursday - looking forward to it but not if they tell me he is mahoosive.  I've only put on 4-1/2 lbs thoughout the pregnancy so hopefully he won't be too big lol

Dan and I have our first Antenal class on birthing tonight, I'm actually quite nervous about it eeeek.  Its our anniversary to so think we might go for some food after.

Kim xx


----------



## jackabean72

FFF- I wouldnt worry too much about the growth scan, a few of my friends have had them and the weights were so out.  Your baby will be just perfect.  Glad to hear your BP is settleing. I saw it was your anniversary - you should def go out for a meal, enjoy before bubba makes an apperance x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey ladies

Just a quick post, I'm so sorry I've not been on for ages.
I got took into the matty on 23rd July with my BP and was induced in Westburn.  I had placental abruption  and my lovely baby's heart beat slowed, so I had a general anaesthetic c section.  During the section they had problems intubating me because of fluid in my airways/throat, so I was out for a while in the end.  When I came to my husband explained I'd came to earlier and had eclamptic seizures, so it was strange I lost 24 hours.  My beautiful daughter Ffion Isabelle was sent straight to the neo natal unit as she was 4 pounds 1 ounce.  We had her in there for just over a week and finally took her home on Monday evening. 
It's been a bit of a time really, I'm still on BP medications, hope to get off them soon.  I look at her and think how differently things could have turned out and honestly feel like the luckiest girl in the world at the moment.  
I just have to say I wont' hear a word against the staff at the matty, they were unbeleivable, absolute stars and angels the lot of them.

Sorry for lack of personals, will be on again soon, when lady lets me  


GLxx


----------



## peglet

Congratulations on the Birth of FFion   
  

Glad you are both well and back home, your life will never be the same again, but oh the joy of being a mummy!!!!

Well done!!

Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah!!! Congratulations on the birth of Ffion
    

Sounds like you didn't have the easiest of times but glad everything and everyone is doing well.
xxx


----------



## fionamc

Geordie Lou - huge congratulations on the birth of your dear baby girl!!         You must be so happy now that you are all home as a family, especially after the scary start to parenthood  xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Geordie L -  congrats on the birth of your baby girl!!  You have been through so much.  Glad to hear good reports about the maternity unit staff   xxx


----------



## jackabean72

GL- Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl Ffion. Sounds very traumatic, but glad you have your baby daughter home safe xx


----------



## Lainsy

Congratulations Geordie, great news about your baby girl. Glad to hear everything turned out ok in the end. Enjoy your lovely new family. xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

GL - Huge congratulations  !!!!  xxx


----------



## Mummy30

GL - well done, sounds like you had a tough time of it, youve done well. congratluations on the birth of beautiful Ffion xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

Hope you are all fine, 

I have officially moved on to this page.... 

Had our 12 weeks scan yesterday.  Sonographer was nice but not as nice as the private one.

So anyway all is fine but baby was sleeping on it's side so they could not do measurements.  Baby would not wake up so we are going back next Wednesday.  Fingers crossed will be awake at least.

So my EDD has moved again to 27th Jan.  

Just been on the next VIP sale to get some bigger things to grow into.

A
x


----------



## abdncarol

GL Huge huge congratulations on the birth of your baby daughter, aw so glad you are both home safe and sound after such a dramatic birth.  What a beautiful name you've given your daughter too.  Big hugs.
Angelina so glad your scan went okay and it's good to get another one, any chance to see your little one is fab.  I used to actually made appts for the same lady who does the scans, she reminded me of Mrs Doubtfire but she was always so nice to me cause I was so anxious at each one.  Lovely you've announced it on ******** too.
Hiya to everyone else, away shopping and then spending the afternoon with Miss Eva in the garden
xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

Had another scan this morning and all is well, hes still measuring a little bigger but still within the 'normal' parameters.

Looks like i'll be induced around due date or sooner eeeek thats only 3 weeks away so I'll def not make the next official meet.  Really want to meet up with you all before then tho :-(

I'm def struggling to get around now, my hips, pelvis and back are really sore, feel like i'm 80 years old !!

Hey ho, its not for long.  Off to get my haircut soon then I'm coming home to sleep, am sooo tired, this getting up in the early hours is playing havic with my sleep but everyone saying that its to get used to feeding so can't be that bad eh ......

Angelina - so so happy for you guys, its a wonderful feeling eh....

Hope everyone is well.

FFF xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

How are you all?

Carol - I pretty much had no choice - my hubby was on ** quick smart. I had to try and phone and text family before they managed to read on **... as I did not want them reading it first.  

FFF - 3 weeks - Not long at all now. 

I have a question - already - the first of many I think.  I have to stop my Folic Acid at 12 weeks so that is today.    Did you ladies take anything else once you stopped folic acid?

A xx


----------



## Saffa77

Start taking pregnacare they really good x


----------



## jackabean72

Just a quick one to say I took pregnacare too X


----------



## Lainsy

Yep i took pregnacare too


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Quick question for those with toddlers what age did youstart potty training and how did you know they were ready?


----------



## gmac2304

LIVE LABOUR UPDATE

FlipFlopFlo was moved thru to the labour ward earlier this morning where they were going to try & break her waters. Just had the following text from her DH...

Next update 1930 hrs Kim is doing really well very proud of what she has achieve so far. Love her to bits. From Dan

Will let u all know more as & when I hear anything...
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks Mrs C been watching ******** for any updates all day!!! xx


----------



## jackabean72

Awww sweet message, looking forward to update of baby boy xx


----------



## Mummy30

awwwwww cant wait for the news xxx


----------



## Lainsy

How exciting, hope it's not too long until baby fff makes his appearance!


----------



## gmac2304

she txtd me again. she's still only 4cm, will be checked again at 11pm & if no change, she'll be getting a CS...baby T won't be much longer I don't think!  xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just like me then I wouldn't progress! Hope it's over for her soon!


----------



## jackabean72

Aw hope it's over soon and she's not in too much pain. All will be forgotten when she holds her baby boy  xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just nipping on quickly before bed to see if there's any more FFF news
Looking forward to the announcement tomorrow.....


----------



## gmac2304

for those of u not on **, FlipFlopFlo has just announced the arrival of Flynn Daniel Allan Taylor, born 25/7/11 @ 00:44 weighing 7 lbs.

Congratulations to Kim & Dan, and welcome to the world baby Flynn - he is just beautiful! xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah huge congratulations on the arrival of Flynn!!!


----------



## jackabean72

Congratulations to FFF and DH on the arrival of baby Flynn!!! Woop woop xx


----------



## Mummy30

Woooooo Hoooooo, great news, congratulations xx


----------



## Lainsy

Huge congrats to FFF and dh on the safe arrival of Flynn. Enjoy your precious bundle of joy!


----------



## tissyblue

FFF - just brilliant news - so pleased for you!!!  


Geordie Lou - belated congrats to you too on Ffion's safe arrival - sorry, must have been away and missed it!


Brill, two new bubbas!


----------



## angelina1976

huge congrats to FFF and dh on the safe arrival of Flynn.  Very handsome in his pics.  Xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey ladies, 

Hope you are all fine.  

Fff - how are you?  All settled with your wee one at home?

Peglet - hope you enjoyed your hols.  How are you keeping? 

Abdncarol - you still got your step children up for a visit? Eva looked cute with her pig tails. 

Mummy30 - did you get a holiday booked? 

Starry - hope you enjoyed aimee's first birthday.  

We got to hear baby d's heartbeat at 16 wk midwife appointment yesterday for the first time.  
Absolutely chuffed to hear it.  My dh's face just lit up.  

A xx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh that's so exciting Angela.    How did you manage to get to 16 weeks already?!?   
Hope all the babies, toddlers and bumps are well.  Big hugs to them all     
x


----------



## abdncarol

aw that's fab that you got to hear the heartbeat Angelina, delighted for you.
Big hello to everyone.
My stepdaughter has gone home but we have my stepson here for a month, he's working at Mike's office on some work experience whilst he's on hols from university.
xx


----------



## peglet

Hi Everyone....

Thought i'd give you a wee update.... had my 20 week scan today and all is well, babies are measuring exactly as the should. The sonographer was lovely, spent some good time with us and was a bit snap happy so we have lots of pics. she managed to get them both in a few - cute.

So; decided to take some leave before I start mat leave, so my last working day is 28th October - 10 weeks on friday!! can't wait.....  

Still don't know the sex, however, pure guess, thinking one of each..... 

Away to de-clutter and put the house on the market, somewhere slightly bigger would be nice.... if we don't manage before the twins arrive, we have enough room (just).......

Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Woo so excited for u Peglet! I thought it was tomorrow obviously got my days mixed up. I bet you were so happy to see ur two babies again....next time we meet u'll need to bring ur scan pics . Did they ask you if you wanted to know? One of each would be perfect for you...however as long as they are happy and healthy that's all that matters. Didn't realise you was moving house as well....you don't do things by halves lol. 
Xx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw fantastic news Pegs that babies are growing fine and all is well with them, so exciting chummie.  As Jacks said you don't do things by half planning on  moving too, in saying that I moved into this house when I was 7 months pregnant.  Do you think you'll stay in Ellon?  
Hope everyone else is fine.  
Carol
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Pegs.  So glad everything's going well with the twins. I also didn't realise you were moving house too!  Make sure you find some time to relax    x


----------



## Mummy30

awwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute!!! 20 weeks already oh my. Have they told you when to expect them here??  i was told around 37 weeks and mine came at 36+6.  You did know that with a multiple pregnancy you are "allowed" to find out the sex if you want to that is.    Hope you find a house which suits you, but you will find out that you will manage. We only have a 3 bedroom, no garage for storage and we manage, you adapt.


----------



## Saffa77

Peglet yay so glad all is ok!  I still think its 2 girls dunno why LOL.  Bet you all relieved now all is ok x 


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

CrazyS I've made a few friends suggests to you on **...hope i've not missed anyone.  Also did vice versa again might have missed some people if so let me know.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey girls... check out the daily chit chat for something please... thank you...


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies

Thought I'd post an update as haven't for a while, 32 and half weeks now, struggling with most things, had twins apt today, babies are doing well, measuring big, 5lb each (could explain the struggle)!! Still aiming for natural delivery, BP is creeping up, but no meds yet (was by now with bubbles). Wanted to let you lovely ladies know as not posting this info on **.... Xx


----------



## peglet

Oh and house move on hold, as with everything we do, we dilly dallied too much, will perhaps wait til spring, still staying around where we are, not adverse to becoming even more of a country bumpkin ;-) xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh pegs, have they talked about a possible "latest" date for you or you just going natural??  The last weeks are hard.... i suppose being in hospital 8 days before my two came was a blessing as all i did was lie in bed reading, so i did get a good relax.  Are you having braxton hicks


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there 

Hi peglet - glad you are keeping well and babies are growing nicely.  

I am just a wee bit behind you. I am 28 + 4 weeks.  Loving getting bigger. Baby d is growing well too and very active.  Finding it difficult to get socks on now but seem to be all baby bump.  

Got the nursery decorated, new carpet down and we built the cot at the weekend.  Got little outfits hanging up.  Never ever thought I would be able to type this.  ;-)  

hope everyone is doing well. 

A xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Pegs/Angelina,

Good to hear that you and your bumps are doing well 

Exciting times ahead!!

We have our weaning class tomorrow, hubby coming along too as he'll be taking over in a few weeks.

X


----------



## Saffa77

Angelina i get goose bumps reading your story - just fab!!!!  After all the years you had to wait too x 

Pegs - 32 weeks good going!  I too remember those last few weeks my back ouch!  My bp seemed to be fine throughout but just wanted them out!  My back was killing me!!  5lbs wow good going?  maybe 2 big boys then?  or one of each like you think who knows!  Bet bubbles is getting very excited!


I am still keeping up with everyones news!


Sx


----------



## peglet

They haven't given me a date, originally they though 37 weeks, but now they just want me to go with the flow, I'm hoping my 'flow' is beg of dec!

Angelina, you sound so much more organised than us!! For some reason we still feel in denial, we were they same with bubbles. 

Xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there 

FFF - exciting times indeed.  I need to pinch myself still. ;-)

Peglet - I know what you mean about denial.  Each purchase you think - OMG.

Sons - Hope you and the boys are settling in fine in NZ. 

 

A
x


----------



## jackabean72

Angelina - I too got goosebumps reading your post    so nice to hear that your dream is finally coming true!!!


Peglet - Good to hear your doing well although struggling a little.  I bet Bubbles is so excited about her baby siblings! Have you got everything bought yet?  Do you think you will manage another meet before they arrive? Would be nice to see you again before the big day.


Saffa- Loving your pictures of the boys! Getting so big and almost walking WOW


FFF- I didn't know you got a weaning workshop?


AFM- Charlotte can now climb the stairs...so there maybe trouble ahead lol.  Pulling herself up onto things too so thinking that walking won't be too far away.  She's 1 in just under 4 weeks and I can't believe it.  Cake and all the party stuff have been ordered - not having another huge just a family thing on the Sunday 4th December which is her official birthday then the Monday will be friends from Newmachar (Toddler Group people).  I'm sure she won't have a clue what's going on but if I take photos at least she can look back and say "hey my mum had a party for me".  I'm trying to go all out in case I never have anymore and will never get the chance again   


Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all


Yes we settling in ok here.  Have met a few twin mums which is good and they all meet up once a week and then have other groups then boys go to creche twice a week so nice LOL.  Dylan is already walking and is walking everywhere for the last 2 weeks and see Blake is almost walking as has taken a few sneaky steps here and there.  They are into everything including the toilet aaaargh they have a serious dipping their toys in the toilet door is now closed!  HOpe you all well miss the sunday big lunch catch ups.


Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Angelina and Peglet, it is just lovely reading about you getting ready for your new arrivals - it is so exciting for you both.

Angelina I am just so chuffed for you, it's been a long time waiting for this but all so exciting now.

Peglet, good to hear you are keeping well, hope bp doesn't creep up too high.  Is bubbles all excited about becoming a big sister?

Saffa good to hear from you, sounds like you have really settled well and boys are getting on good.  We miss you too!!


----------



## peglet

Hi ladies
Just a wee update from me, as predicted bp starting to rise, now on tablets to stabilise, and iron tablets too. Babies are approx 6lb each now, got hosp again on 6th dec (36+4) but community midwife inbetween that to check bp. Ready to meet our new babies now, both heads down and still scheduled for natural del. No date to be induced but probably looking at week 37, the week I turn 38 and bubbles turns 4, what a week that would be! 
Love to all.
Pegs xx


----------



## Lainsy

Great to hear from you Pegs, hopefully tablets will work.  Can't believe how quickly this has come round, how exciting for you xx


----------



## fionamc

Pegs - I hope the tablets help to stabilise your BP and the iron gives you lots of energy.  You'll need the energy just to keep going over the next couple of weeks I'm sure, but especially for the main event!  I thought 2 days apart for E and F's birthdays' was hectic but for everyone in your family except DH to have their birthdays in the same week....mad!  Hope you are not too uncomfy and excited about hearing your news in th not too distant future   !
Oh, and roughly 6 lbs each, great weights but hard work for you. x


----------



## Saffa77

pegs fantastic good weights mine were 6 and 6.5 - maybe you have 2 boys too?  almost there am dying to see pics you better put some on ** for me to see.  all the best and hope the bp behaves not long now.  If it continues high they may induce you or how does it work?


Sx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh pegs, what great weights!!! youve done fantastically well, the last few weeks are the hardest but stick in there.  My two came at 36+6 of their own accord, they couldnt wait another 2 days til the planned section.  Now they are 2 1/2 i can clearly see why they couldnt wait, soooo lack of patience!!  

anyway.... good luck with the natural delivery, im sure everything will go fine!!!  What a mad xmas you are going to have, its going to be magical. 
anytime  you need advice, help, or just to scream when they have arrived please dont shy away. you will need help from family, friends and us on here to keep you going at times.    Cant believe they are nearly here!!!

Son - how weird is it seeing the time of your posts!!! how many house infront are you Och i wanna be in nz. not fair. your photos on ** look AMAZING, seeing the boys in shorts and t shirts toddling around makes me so jealous.  Its just getting colder here and ive bought my two snowsuits already. 

Hey... a week today and ill put up my tree yee haa!! cant wait to see thelr faces... wonder if they will pull it down!


----------



## Saffa77

We are 13 hours ahead! Lol


----------



## jackabean72

Ohh Peglet!!! SOO excited for you.  I can't believe how fast it's been.  Do you have someone to make your announcement on here? I'd be more than happy to you have my mobile any ways.


Mummy - The twins are so cute, I just love seeing your photos and videos.  A couple of heart breakers you have there!


Saffa - Your photos of the boys walking are gr8 they are fairly coming on.  You look gr8 in the photos too, obvious NZ is having a wonderful effect on you........not that i'm jealous lol.


How is everyone else?


AFM- Charlotte is getting there slowly after being in hospital - she's not back to full strength yet and get tired very easily.  Her eating isn't back to normal either she's only eating little bits here and there but each days she's getting stronger.  Not long till her birthday 9 days OMG trying to get myself organised for that then I can concentrate on xmas   


Jxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey everyone

Peglet - wow getting excited for you.  Hope your BP starts behaving.  Such good weights for your babies. 

Mummy - Bet you cant wait to start getting the tree up and really into the Christmas mood. 

Saffa - Your photos of the boys are always gorgeous.  How is life in Nz?  Is it feeling like home yet?  Well jealous of the lovely weather. 

Jacka - Glad Charlotte seems to be getting there - albeit slowly and she is getting stronger.  Wow 9 days to her birthday OMG - where does the time go.  They are not babies long.  

Carol - Loving wee E's pj's. She is just gorgeous.  Growing big too.  A little lady now. 

AFM - 9 weeks to go and keeping fine.  Can't sleep very well these days but never ever complaining. Looking forward to a quiet Christmas in our new house - (cant believe we have been in our house over 8 months now) and taking it easy and then it will really be the big countdown. 

Rubbish at personals.  Hope you are all fine though.   

A
x


----------



## peglet

Just a quickie as painters have arrived, getting my hall done (mad I know); think I'll be induced if my bp misbehaves.

Saffa, of course there will be pics, got a lot of ** peeps not in scotland anymore so need to make sure they get to see.

Jacka, will put you down for ff announcer as don't plan to do ** until I know everyone that needs to know first knows (that's you lot too!)

Angelina, sleepless nights.... Yeah a preparation of things to come, I've been awake since 0430.

Right must dash, pants at keeping in touch the noo.

Jacka, big hugs to miss c, will take her a wee while to fully recover I'm sure.

Pegs
X


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one, as t'internet about to go down but just wanted to say...............................................

*WOW PEGS*, you're having 2 bubba's soon!!!  i'm excited... 

and a big *YAY YAY YAY* to you to Angelina - Baby D will be here before you know it!

cannot wait to hear both your news!

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Gosh all this news is making be SMILE!!!

All so close now till all the FF babies arrive.

Sleepless nights, I don't know any different now, even tho wee man sleeps through I still wake at 3am, can't win lol.

Pegs / Angelina - love hearing your updates, feet up pegs!!  Angelina, when you gonna take your maternity leave?

Love to all xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh exciting news on here just now. Looking forward to hearing happy announcements!
Hope all the babies, toddlers and bumps are doing well
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah you ladies never post on here anymore?  we need to keep the gossip going!  So Twinkle was is happening your side??  having your treatement soon?  having more tests?


Sx


----------



## starrynight

Ok girls while am on soooo excited for twinkle woohooo but have commented on the other page so a little update from me.

God its bn ages since av bn on here prob last time i was on was just before i went on holiday. Well holiday was good A was perfect on the plane slept and watched itng and ate biscuits lol On the way back on the plane there was a problem landing coz it was windy so we had to cricle the air for a bit OMG i got such a scare everything was fine then the plane just kinda dropped and went from side to side!! My dad n that said thats was turbulines is and said it was mild!!! It happend a few times and i was sooo scrared i actually had tears running down my face and shaking while aimee is sitting on my lap munching biscuits and my niece is like ya we bumped in to a cloud and my friends daughter like did we just hit the ground n go back up!!! I honestlly laugh about it now coz it was kinda funny but at the time noooo lol I was like am never getting on a plane again but guess what i have the holiday bug and av bn looking up where to go next year lol. A couple of wks after we got back A ended up with hand foot n mouth but she is fine now and she started walking but then stopped!!! Is that normal? LOL She still walks with her buggy or round furniture but even stopped attemting to walk but the last couple of days she has started again but can only manage a few steps but i have caught her doing it a few times herself but when she see's me she stops lol. Cant belive she 15months!! It gone 2 quick Has a proper little attitude already loves wreking the place and throwing food off the walls lol. Does anyone know what age i can try n get her to eat with knife n fork? Once she is almost finished her food i give her the bowl but she just plays with it or chucks it lol. But if i give her yogurt she will give it a bash. She manages finger food but i think she just likes playing with cuttlery lol. Well thats about it for now. Anyone else got any updates?

I do try n get on more but we all stay in touch lots thro ** 

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

So excited/scared to have    yay!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

It's been a very exciting mad morning!!! So chuffed for you.


----------



## angelina1976

It's been an exciting couple of days.  Huge huge congrats again.  Woop woop.  Xmas has come early.  Such a fab xmas pressie.

A  
x


----------



## jackabean72

I agree Xmas is well and truly here....lets hope there are more to come   


xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Fabulous news, just delighted for you.  2 natural BFPs in a week, don't think that's happened to us before girls xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Short!!!! So pleased for you       
xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Short..........wonderful news hun  congrats on your BFP. OMG where is all this amazing baby dust coing from....can I have some  Twinks how you doing.? You and S are in our thoughts . Roll on Tues for your scan. I have just booked flights for Barcelona for Sunday. Our embryo transfer will take place midweek next week ( maybe on the 8th Dec when our wee bubba would have been one year old) as they have found us a lovely donor. GCRM Friday morning for scan.   to all x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

That's the stressing started! Just been to toilet and brown spotting!


----------



## bubblicous

sns - huge congrats on your


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy - YAY so your transfer is so soon!!  Barcelona on Sunday all the best!!  When is EC for donor am thinking of you and just take it easy ok......    no need to stress easier said then done i know.


SNS - congrats!


Twinkle - scan on TUesday??  YIPPEE cant wait to hear.


Sx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I thought better post on here for those not on ******** unfortunately my pregnancy hasn't contined, hopefully I may have better luck next time


----------



## bubblicous

sns - i am so so sorry


----------



## Gwendy

short honey just switched onto site and so so sorry to hear your news  x


----------



## tissyblue

Sending some   to SnS. Take it easy buddy.


Gwendy - you go girl! I do believe you won this opportunity for a very good reason. This was your lottery "win" - now its time to go collect!


Twinkle - hope you are doing ok and still on Cloud9 - back to work tomorrow?


----------



## Mummy30

SNS - sorry i havent been on here before.... Im so sorry thats happened but on the positive side you managed naturally so you can do it again in time.  Enjoy thie special time of year with V, he will be three soon can you believe it.  

Werent L and V the first aberdeen babies on our thread

Talking of L....  how are things and L?  D are you there?  for the life of me i cant remember your name on here!!! DOH


----------



## twinkle123

Bloo's her name on here. Where did she go?!?!?   
Can I ask about getting private scans?  I don't want to wait until 12 weeks for my next one. Need something to reassure me.  I know Angelina got one at 9 weeks somewhere.  Where is it and how much would it cost?  Look at me asking about scans!!!!! Strange or what?!?


----------



## fionamc

Ha ha Mummy, I was exactly the same and couldn't remember her name on here either until Twinkle said it.

Twinkle, there is a clinic on Broomhll Road that does scans.  Carol and I both went there for our gender scans - on the same day, one after the other!  I think it was about £90 for that, maybe £60?  I think Bubblicious was saying the place in Perth was doing them for £20 in December but maybe you would prefer locally.  For the saving though, you could have a nice day out to Perth (there is no Mothercare though!)

SNS, hope you are doing ok and looking forward to Christmas with V.  He will be more aware this year (but I think you said he wasn't saying too much yet, which is very frustrating, isn't it?).  However, you don't need language to show you are excited!


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle i got 1 at 9/10wks at broomhill and am sure i was about £80!! But they check the size of baby and make sure its ok for dates. But i had that many i could be wrong I must have spent about £350 on scans lol There is a new 1 open on queens road think its called babybond. I went to perth for 1 of my baby scans at around 17wks and i personally wouldnt recommend them the pic i got wasnt clear and the guy slipped up that i was having a girl when i said i didnt want to know the sex!! And that was before i new what i was having coz i didnt find out till 26wks and dp  wasnt with me to that scan in perth so i never mentioned it to him coz i felt bad!! And incase i heard wrong...

Fiona did uz both know u were going that day?

xx


----------



## fionamc

Yes Starry, I _think _we did but didn't know what time. Think we were both not 100% sure it was the other and I'm quite shy, so didn't speak  .

That's really bad that the guy let slip on the sex when you had said you didn't want to know. That must have been hard to keep from slipping to DP! My scan pics from Broomhill weren't that great TBH but she was lovely and got the sex right, which is why we were there! I also have a few (!) layers of fat to scan through!


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - the place on broomhill were fab that where i got my 4d scan there is also a place in perth (bit further to travel) who are offering early pregnancy scans for £25-40 i can get you a link if you like


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - here is the place in aberdeen http://www.babyscanning.co.uk/packages-fees.htm

and here is the place in perth - http://www.babyscanstudioperth.com/packages___prices.html

there is no way i could wait at all i had a scan at 7 weeks in paisley a scan at 8 weeks in Orkney and then i had to wait till 11 weeks and i found that hard enough then after that i had one at 19 weeks, 29 weeks (3D) 38 weeks (presentation)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle yes I also went to Broomhill road one and think it was about $75 dont remember but have heard that babybond on Queens road is cheaper and does really early scans earlier then the babyscanning place.


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

I went to Broomhill but heard good things about Queens Road one.  xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle - I went to the Milne Clinic on Broomhill and would definitely recommend going there. I was 10 weeks and I would wait to 10 weeks as we saw little legs kicking etc and baby taking shape.  It is usually £99 but they do specials and I think I got £15 off?

Have you told Sue your good news yet?  She would love to hear.  ;-)

A
x


----------



## angelina1976

PS - I got an appointment on a time that suited me better at Broomhill.  Queens Road were short staffed or something and had funny dates and times and not weekends.


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for all your advice ladies. Think I'll give broomhill a phone. According to my scan yesterday, I should be 10 weeks round about the 28th December. Would rather have it before Christmas but I'm guessing they'll be closed round about then. Will phone and take their advice.

Angelina - told Sue last Tuesday because I was bleeding so she gave me some miracle tablet! Sent her an email last night about my scan
x


----------



## angelina1976

I got those meds just in case too.  I have a drawer full of meds.  If you get swollen ankles later on she has meds for that too.  

Sue will be over the moon with your news. 

How are you keeping ? 

A xx


----------



## twinkle123

Doing okay. Sick every morning although it's usually before I've eaten so there's not much to take up. Not nice but not complaining. Usually feel sick later in the day too. Feel queasy a lot so food has lost it's appeal! Other than that, everything's great!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I too went to Broomhill, they were fab there and I think I was 9 weeks when I had my reassurance scan  x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Twinkle/Angelina could you pm me re the homeopath thing was wondering how expensive it is and if she may be any use re me miscarrying seeing that it's been twice now?


----------



## angelina1976

SNS - Have sent you PM through **.  XX


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle - I had nausea from 6 - 16 weeks.  I was never actually sick but felt it a lot.  I swear by those breakfast biscuits you see advertised on TV that Lisa Snowdon ate.  Even half a biscuit stoppmed me being sick.  Eating little and often even when I wasn't hungry.    This is the time when the interesting cravings start. One day I want beef monster munch then about two days later cant stand the stuff.  Beetroot out the jar was my fave.  I am still mad for beetroot.  

Sickness is a good symptom to keep us sane ;-)

A
xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh angelina am guessing your having a girl.....

Its really interesting about this tabs that uz both got and they both worked if was allowed to ttc naturally i would have giving it a shot but am not allowed 2 now makes me feel sad in away coz i know there is no hope of a naturally pregnancy now but never mind ivf next year.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

I also think Girl!


----------



## fionamc

Aww,    Starry, it's sad you aren't allowed to try naturally.  I know it certainly doesn't happen for everyone but I know two other people in my village (not a big place!), who have had natural BFP's after successful IVF pregnancies (and I've read of quite a lot more on here too).  It's because of DH's meds isn't it?  As you say, there is still IVF but naturally is more fun and cheaper!


----------



## twinkle123

Any advice for morning sickness? When I say 'morning' what I actually mean is morning, early evening and mid evening sickness! Don't want to complain as it's very reassuring but anything to ease it slightly would be good! Been every day for 2 weeks so far. Wonder how long it'll last....


----------



## gmac2304

I didnt suffer from MS Twinkle, but I've heard snacking little & often works, as does sucking on a 'sucky' sweety - am sure someone else will be along soon with some better advice! but hey Twinkle - *YOU HAVE (ALL DAY) MORNING SICKNESS*! How ace is that??  
xx


----------



## starrynight

Thank fiona yeah its his meds am hoping they get changed coz the aint working anyway.... But it aint his fault it just doesnt feel right that we have to be very carefull. I was told to go on the pill but dont want my body anymore messed up. I saw ur party photos of F she looks such a grown up little girl now. xx

Twinkle i had sickness bad till 11wks then started again at 16 but i didnt take anything (apart from a bag everywhere i went lol) so not sure.


----------



## Mummy30

awww twinkle, i can sympathise, remember i was hospitalised twice with severe hyperemesis..... i can offer advice but nothing worked for me apart from anti sickness injections from the hospital.

There is an antibiotic you can take... buccastem i think its called if it gets bad.  ginger biscuits i used to try. Deep breating, in through nose out through mouth!!!!!  simply throwing up can make you feel better.  boiled sweets. sipping water.... is the main thing actually, dont whatever you do get dehydrated as you will end up in hospital on a drip like i was. its not nice. 

But its all good !!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Twinkle good news on the morning sickness, sorry it's making you feel I'll though!!! Few suggestions of things that helped me a bit - lemon and ginger herbal tea and also things I got on net called preggy pops they were sucking sweets! Hope some of this might help! X x x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle -- im sorry but         you have all day sickness how flaming good is that.  Sorry honey in all seriousness i suffered really bad with the girls and with ruaridh i was sick but there was more nausea than actual sickness nothing worked for me im afraid i just had to ride it out
eat little often lots of deep breathing you can get anti sickness bands (but they didnt work for me but did for others)  you will get them in the supermarket or at a chemist ginger also nibbling on a dry biscuit can help 


if it gets really bad so bad your not keeping fluids down then see the gp or midwife


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle - sickness is good LOL - I didnt have any sort of sickness so cant give you any advice sorry but hope its not too bad.  I hear if you really sick its a girl  


Sx


----------



## angelina1976

I wasn't sick but I had nausea and I used to just about throw up. Lasted til about 16 weeks.

I have heard the sickness bands work a treat.  But they are a bit of a giveaway.  ;-)

Went off a lot of things between 6 and 9 weeks - just ate pasta and sauce cos it was all I wanted. 

I ate pretzels for the nausea as they are dry and the breakfast biscuits.  Even just ramming half a biscuit in my mouth stopped me being sick.  I had to eat just for the sake of eating little and often and dont leave your evening tea too late. 

My sister had a girl and had no morning sickness or nausea (lucky her).  She only got heartburn.

A  xx


----------



## abdncarol

Girls can you please send me the link to the **** (can't spell) lady again please as know someone who might be interested, thank you xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi carol

Loving your festive house photo yest.

Here it is http://www.townsendhom.com/

Sue Townsend is her name and she is lovely. She can meet at various clinics or her house near Dyce. I put off going to see her for roughly two years and I really regret the time I wasted.

A
x
/links


----------



## abdncarol

Thank you chummie xx


----------



## gmac2304

right, am having one of my guessing moods - and I predict...

*Pegs* - ur having a wee boy & a little girlie!
*Angelina* - ur having a wee boy
*Twinkle* - I see you with a little girlie

Anyone else on here PG just now? I cant remember...

xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hee hee - Coops - not long to wait and find out if you have psychic powers. lol.  xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for all your advice ladies.  Haven't been sick today (that's my next worry!!!) but know it'll happen once I've spent 1 hour travelling home from work.

Ooh psychic Coops - wonder how accurate your predictions will be? I have one sister, and she has 2 daughters so we're quite a girl family!  Then again, a few psychics have told me I'll be having boys.  Will wait and see.....

Getting worried that I'm overdoing it at work.  I've spent pretty much all day today rushing around shouting at children and generally getting harassed and stressed. Can't be good for me! Who's stupid idea was it for me to be a music teacher, the noisiest subject in school?  30 teenagers all shouting and banging instruments all day every day is just horrendous!!!!!
x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - first off i take my hat off to you for being a teacher, secondly i take my hat off again to you for being a high school teacher thirdly i take my hat off again to you for being a music teacher    its just not my idea of fun it must be rewarding though and that will be part of why you do it 
just remember to take it easy honey


----------



## Mummy30

just phone in sick twinkle.... gastroenteritis is rife and it just suddenly starts with no warning you know ;-)  and you need the rest of the week off as you are so ill. 

I would...


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - Firstly don't be afraid to phone in sick if you need to...you and baby come first.  Sickness I felt sick all day everyday untill about 16weeks.  I tried ginger nuts, lemon tea and had a sickness band but for some strange reason salty food made me feel less sick so I lived on salt and vinegar chip sticks for weeks lol   

Ohhh i'm going to jump on the guessing band wagon and I predict -

Pegs - Two boys
Ang - Girl
Twinkle -Girl

Jxx


----------



## bubblicous

ok im jumping on the guessing   


pegs - boy & girl coming tomorrow   
ang - girl
twinkle - boy


----------



## Saffa77

i say 


pegs - always thought 2 girls but now with the weights 2 boys?
Ang- girl
Twinkle - girl


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Pegs boy & girl
Ang boy
Twinkle girl


----------



## Gwendy

Okay here goes,

Pegs - boy and girl
Ang - girl
Twinkle - feeling a wee girl for you too hun x


----------



## Mummy30

my turn... im rubbish at guessing... but...

pegs - deffo 2 boys!
ang - deffo can see you with a wee princess
twinkle - a girly too x


----------



## Di39

Pegs - 2 boys
Angelina - a boy
Twinkle - a girl


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle how are you feeling today?  Hope you are taking it easy and not letting the school stress you out.

Laughing at all your guesses - see what you've started MrsCoops lol. What's the price for whoever gets all 4 correct?

Pegs - boy and girl
Angelina - girl
Twinkle - boy


----------



## starrynight

Pegs boy n girl
Angelina boy (i did think girl but not now)
Twinkle defo girl


Hmmmm where is pegs am wondering if something happining!!! Any1 noticed if she has been on **? Who is she txtn

xx


----------



## jackabean72

She's texting me - heard from her this afternoon but nothing since so maybe we have movement!!! Xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh did she say what the hospital said?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how exciting!!!!!!!!


Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm alright Lainsy.  Getting slightly worried because I haven't been sick for 2 days now. I was being sick up to 3 times a day for almost the past 2 weeks.  Worried that something's wrong and my hormone levels are dropping.  Just need to keep thinking to myself that we saw the heartbeat and the risk of anything going wrong after that drops quite a bit.  Going for a scan at Broomhill on Sunday to put my mind at risk.  Also seeing the midwife for the first time on Sunday morning!

Where are you Pegs?
x


----------



## jackabean72

When I text her yesterday it was just general chat, I forgot she was going to hospital so maybe she went after I spoke to her and they kept her in??  I will send her a quick text now and she if she replies.


Twinkle - That's the trouble with MS it can go away just as quick as it came on, then it can return again.  When is your appt with Broomhill?  Don't forget to tell the midwife about your worries she will be able to reassure you xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh I think something is defo happening!! How exciting I wonder if the twins are born or if she is in labour as we speak soooo exciting!!!

Twinkle how many wks are you now? My sickness stopped at about 9wk something to do with the placenta taking over but not 100% sure then started again at 12 again. But ur sickness does go then it will just come back all of a sudden try and not worry but I know that's impossible coz that's all I did and it's only naturally after how long u have tried for. Wow u got the midwife on a Sunday? Av never had that before is it at the docs? 

Xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

OOOOOOH exciting if we have movement! 
Twinke re sickness as the others have said try not to worry, sickness can suddenly stop and start - its weird how our bodies go when preg!!!
xxxx


----------



## jackabean72

I text Twinkle as soon as I wrote that post and no reply from her - so I think she is mostly likely in labour    ohhh it's very exciting will keep you guys posted if I hear from her xx


----------



## jackabean72

WELCOME TO THE WORLD HANNAH JANE AND LUCY ANNE     Congratulations to Peglet, DH and Bubbles.  Arrived this morning   


xx


----------



## fionamc

Fanatastic news.  Congratulations on the births of Hannah Jane and Lucy Anne to Pegs, DH and Bubbles.  Hope you are all well!


----------



## Saffa77

wow 3 girls!!!!  Congrats Pegs always had the feeling it was 2 girls but when the weights were mentioned i thought mmmm maybe boys!  LOL fantastic news love the names adn its 3 birthdays in a row! wow just before christmas fantastic.


Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Congratulations to pegs, DH and bubbles on the safe arrivals of hannah and lucy!! Fantastic news!!  Cant Wait to hear the birth story, weights and of course photos!!!  

Any twin advice ask away x


----------



## Mummy30

can i just ask... theres someone in the ** chat list who i dont recognise... is she a FFer?  Not putting her name up on here....  if so.... WHO ARE YOU!!! lol x


----------



## tissyblue

Yay - Bubbles is a big sister!!! Many congrats Pegs and your DH. So pleased for you all.


----------



## starrynight

Congrats pegs and family 2 gorgeous little girls       

I did post on other thread to but am getting confused with then both lol

Mummy30 i never noticed gonna go n check now lol


----------



## chickadeedee

Mummy30, was it my christmas card address list? I added a Tracey Holley when I meant to add one of our FF'ers, I asked her to remove herself from the convo as I couldn't..


----------



## twinkle123

Huge congratulations to Pegs, DH and bubbles. So pleased for you all     
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Oh i did notice that a while ago. Chick while you hear have u got any updates? I always like to hear how things are going with uz xx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah chick..... i was going to mention FF so glad i didnt!!!  Then i thought jacka started a new chat on ** and this lady was in it too so i was like "ohhh wonder who that is"!!    nothing bad.    but i just realised she has continued the chat with your address one!!!


----------



## chickadeedee

I only started that on Monday, is she still there? She thinks she's removed herself..

As for us, well Toots is now 4!!! How did that happen??!! She was a week off her 2nd birthday when we met her for the first time! I best not talk about her legal status on here but we will be able to adopt her formally in the new year, that'll be some party I can tell you! She's a typical 4 year old, diva strops of the highest order happen daily but we wouldn't have it any other way. Sorry this is so short, got to finish my christmas cards off!

Hope you're all well and getting sorted for crimbo!! Our little lady is beyond excited!

Hugs x


----------



## chickadeedee

jacka broke news of the twins on the convo I'd started.. someone tell me if she's still there? I can't tell as I deleted her comments and I started it..


----------



## starrynight

Ah thats good to hear and i cant wait till its all formal and for the million pics to be on **!!! The 2 years has went so quick... Am not sure if she still there i will go back n look but i thought she left the convo.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

i can see her name when i click on the other 18 people link!!  
chick - fantastic news, i know you cant say anything on here... i CANT WAIT to get your newsletter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Huge congrats to pegs! Well done! X x x


----------



## starrynight

I can see it to and i think it comes up if someone left the convo but cant see if she did.

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

I'm sorry I screwed up ladies, I am certain she won't do anything with your addresses etc, I doubt she even noticed they were there!!!


----------



## jackabean72

OMG so sorry I didn't even notice! I thought it was just us guys!!! So sorry  feel awful now xx


----------



## Mummy30

stop apologising everyone!!! i wasnt saying anything bad about it, i was just wondering incase i was missing out on a new friend on **!!!!    im not worried at all about the addresses...  

now jacka.. if it was the bint that you and starry know then it would have been a different story!!!!


----------



## starrynight

Am not bothered either dont worry girls

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Its peglet birth announcement I'm worried about  xx


----------



## starrynight

I wouldnt worry who ever the lady is she isnt gonna know or be able to post on her ** you havent said anything wrong jaks.

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Jaks, she's a close friend of mine and wouldn't dream of saying anything to any one. Anyway she removed herself from the convo yesterday before Pegs had even had the twins! Don't worry.. and thanks ladies! x


----------



## jackabean72

I didn't think your friend would say anything just I know that some ppl are very private. Sorry again pegs xx


----------



## bubblicous

pegs - huge huge congrats on your baby girls cant wait to see a wee photo of them on ** i knew they would come today and youd have the 3 birthdays in a row    just fab news another 2 princesses to join your other princess your lucky dh its his luck in life to be surrounded by beautiful women


----------



## Lainsy

Huge congrats pegs, dh and bubbles on the births of Hannah and Lucy - nice relaxing December for you then!!


----------



## fionamc

Good luck for your scan and midwife    appt tomorrow Twinkle.  I think your hormone level for hcg maybe does start to drop off.  Not sure though?

Pegs, you might be a little bit busy    but hope feeding and everything is still going well and you got/get home today/tomorrow.


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Thinking of you Twinkle - hope all went well today xx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - how was midwife? When is ur scan? X


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Had the midwife and 2nd scan today.  Midwife was pretty uneventful.  Just lots of answering questions about my health.  Our midwife is ill just now so got the one who does Northfield and Mastrick instead.

Scan was amazing though. Went to that place at Broomhill and I'm now measuring as 8 week 5 days. Gone from 9mm at the last scan to 20mm today. Saw the heartbeat which I couldn't see last time. Lots of moving around which I wasn't expecting at this stage and tiny little arms waving!  Also heard the heart beat. Think that's when I accepted that it's actually happening.  Pretty impressed with the picture they give you.  A4 compared to NHS tiny bits of paper!

So all good.  Sickness is back and keep falling asleep but still paranoid and worried.....


----------



## fionamc

Wonderful news Twinkle!    Don't fret, the worry never stops, even once they are born!


----------



## Mummy30

awwww twinkle.. amazing.    enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Fab news twinkle, so chuffed for you! X


----------



## wanabmum

Hi, Ladies hope you don't mind me butting in just wanted to say - Twinkle i am still stalking you    but in a good way    Congratulations Fantastic news - gives me hope that one day i'll get a sticky Bfp and doesn't matter how many trys we  have as long as we get there in the end  .x


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle that is just fantastic news, start believing cause this is happening to YOU!!  When is your next scan?


----------



## jackabean72

Ohhh twinkle I'm so excited for you and your dh! Its just the best news...had a huge smile across my face when I was reading your post. Are you waiting to tell family once you have ur 12 week scan? X


----------



## tissyblue

Fab news Twinkle. So pleased it all went well for you today. xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Twinkle - fantastic news !!! Xx
Wanabmum -


----------



## Saffa77

Oh twinkle - FAB FAB FAB - cant believe i am reading your FANTASTIC news why does life have to be so rough before good happens sometimes  after all those tries all the money etc an absolute miracle happens!  Just so happy for both of you!  and yes the worry never never ends!


Sx


----------



## Saffa77

PS just a question twinkle had you been keeping up with when you were ovulating etc or did it just happen that you did it and you were ovulating??
LOL


Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle great news  as we text earlier hun. Try relax now for Christmas knowing you have precious cargo snuggling inside and will have a little one sitting by your Christmas  tree next year  Quite emotional thinking of it  x


----------



## abdncarol

aw twinkle I am just so delighted for you petal.  Fab news you saw your precious baby.  Totally understand about you being nervous, I know for sure I was a wreck throughout my pregnancy with Eva but looking back I wish I had just enjoyed it more.
Pegs hope everything is fine with your 2 gorgeous gorgeous girls, how special.
Hiya to everyone, hope you're all well.  Think we'll be staying in the house today cause hate driving in the snow, hope it goes so I can go food shopping for Christmas or else Mike will have to be my chauffeur!
XXXXX


----------



## CrazyS

Twinkle, wonderful news about your scan.  Glad it went well.  What a great Christmas pressie!

Happy Christmas to all - hope Santa is good to you.

cx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks everyone
Saffa - my homeopath suggested I try using the ovulation sticks again but because my cycles were all over the place, never really knew when to test.  There was a feint line so we did the deed but it wasn't as dark as it was supposed to be.  I'm sure it's all down to my magic homepath medicines!

Still not telling anyone.  Thought we might after this 2nd scan but think we'll wait until 12 weeks.  Very difficult though!


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle - Absolutely fantastic news, start believing.  I know how you will be feeling. You want to pinch yourself.      Enjoy giving your wee tummy a wee pat and grin like a cheshire cat.      I did not get to hear the heart beat at Broomhill. I had to wait for 16 weeks with my midwife.    You will get a card through about your next scan?  Must be due about four weeks time.    The midwife appointments are a bit non eventful but they see us pregnant ladies every day.    I am feeling happy tears well up for you.  I am getting so emotional these days.    I felt really really rough most days and when I had a day that I felt better I got worried.  Enjoy the days when you can feel a bit better because the next day the nausea etc is back and you feel rough again.  ;-)  A xx


----------



## Saffa77

just fantastic for both you and Angelina!!!!!  WOW so twinkle u think the homeopath worked some treats there for you?  what do you do and do they give you medicine?  


Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Saffa - don't know what's in those magic tablets she gave me! They've all got names but didn't pay too much attention to what they are!  All I know is I had to take 3 different ones a week on various days and then another round about day 14.  Also had one to take every morning and every bed time.  They are no bother at all. Just let them disolve under your tongue.

I also lit a green candle at the exact time of a full moon if that makes any difference!!! No idea but there was no harm in it.


----------



## twinkle123

Happy Christmas eve everyone.  
Got my appointment through today about my 12 week scan. 13th January so will be just over 12 weeks. I was told I probably wouldn't get told until a few days before but got plenty notice! Happy days!


----------



## peglet

Well hello ladies! Thanks for all your congratulations. The girls have only been in our lives 11 days and they are already feel they've been around for much longer. Their personalities are so very different. H is very much like bubbles, needs cuddles, as soon as she wakes she screams for food, L on the other hand is a cool dude... Bubbles taken to her siblings really well.

Had a great midwife, and the student from ellon came too as she's doing a case study. from start to finish was 12hrs, births fine but had to have manual placenta removal (nae good).

Our family is now complete - we have been so lucky and so blessed with our girls.

Wishing everyone a merry xmas and aurabest for 2012.

Pegs et al xx


----------



## angelina1976

BA

From my hospital bed.    Not putting anything on ** yet. So no comments til family know. 

We have a son. Baby D was born at 00.01 on 28 December 2011. Weight 5 lbs 12 and half oz.  My waters broke on boxing day a month early. Only had Gas and air and tens. Got to 9cm dilated and never even knew.  Ended up in theatre as baby's heartbeat dropped so forceps delivery.  Baby in special nursery X


----------



## Saffa77

Wow fantastic !!! A boy wow have you got a name yet know you don't want to mention on here so glad he is ok he must be tiny as remember d weighed 6 lbs and he looked tiny!  You must be in awe so fab congratulations!!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Wow congratulations!!!!!! Let us know how you both are xxx


----------



## fionamc

Wonderful news - a little baby boy    .  Hope you are both ok though with him being early?  I really hope he is out of special nursery soon as I know that it's really hard being on a ward when everyone else has their babies with them   .  E was only there for one night but it is hard   .  Looking forward to seeing photos   .


----------



## jackabean72

Wow congratulations on the birth of your son! Hope everything is well? Didn't even give mummy time to go on maternity leave lol. Your a mummy!!! Yipeeee xx


----------



## CrazyS

Congratulations Angelina - hope he is not long in the special nursery and soon with you on the ward ... or even better at home.  Cx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow huge congratulations to you. Yeah!!! A little baby boy     Hope he's back with you soon. So pleased for you xxx


----------



## gmac2304

WoW Angela, he wasnt for hanging about, was he? 

*Congratulations* - hope he is back on the ward with you soon! Great weight though for being 4wks early - think Sam's Aimee was about the same, if I remember correctly!

_*MERRY XMAS*_ to everyone else - hope you all had a lovely day! 

xx


----------



## gmac2304

MrsCoops said:


> *Pegs* - ur having a wee boy & a little girlie!
> *Angelina* - ur having a wee boy
> *Twinkle* - I see you with a little girlie


2 out of 3 correct so far... 
xx


----------



## starrynight

Woohoo just noticed the news on ** congrats to you and dh he is such a cutie and great weight for being that early ( sorry can't do smileys on my phone lol) hope ur little toot is out the nursery soon xx

Mrscoops ur right Aimee was only 5lb 7oz at over 39wks I still wonder y she was so little but hey ho. Oh check u wonder if u will be right on the next 1 lol

Xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hey Angelina....wow! fantastic news on the arrival of baby D   Hopefully he won't be in special nursery long and will be in beside mummy soon x x x


----------



## Lainsy

Angelina fantastic news on the birth of your gorgeous baby boy. Hope he is back with you real soon. They are fantastic in special care unit, Jamie was there for a few days and they were brilliant. xx


----------



## Mummy30

WOOOO HOOOO congratulations to you xx


----------



## peglet

Fab news, another december baby! Well done on gas and air too!! Hope baby gets out of special nursery soon, rest as much as you can. Congratulations, a fantastic way to end 2011! Xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Fab news on new and early baby, loving the photos on ** xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Hey Ladies
How is everyone??  We it's official DH has now take a complete turn about and want to try for No2!     I guess having a few of his friends wifes being pregnant and have babies recently must have set off his biological clock lol .  He turned round to me on New Years Day and said he wants us to try naturally for this year then go private for treatment if it doesn't happen naturally.  I was totally shocked I didn't even have to use any of my womanly charms ha ha


Jxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hey Jacka,

thats great news honey  Happy New Year to you and everyone. x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Ace news Jacks !!!

Xx


----------



## bubblicous

excellent news jack yay fingers crossed ofr you and ps have fun lol


----------



## Lainsy

Great news Jacka - me and dh thinking of trying for no 2 also this year, just want to lose a wee bit weight again first  . Lost 3 stone before falling pg with Jamie and will try naturally again!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks ladies - yes we are both on diets too think it will help heaps and just gonna have fun for a while and not be too serious about it! Good luck Laisny xx


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks Jacka, good luck to you too!  Best think to relax and have fun


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies
hope everyone is well, been a while, but as you can imagine, i'm up to my eyes in nappies, milk, sterlising and sleepless nights.  girls are now 6.5 weeks, no idea where time is going.... bubbles taking to the girls really well, which is fab.
so far life is swell,....


xx


----------



## Mummy30

awww peg thats great to hear.... its so hard the first 3 months but you sound so positive... im sure i was moaning by the time mine were 6 weeks haha!!!    

Im not sure whats up with A... 2nd night in a row he keeps waking up crying.  its not unsual for him to wake but it is unusual for him to cry bless him.    its not teeth as he has them all....  growth spurts dont usually affect him.  nightmare maybe?? 2 nights in a row?  hope he has a good night


----------



## Saffa77

3qs


----------



## jackabean72

Wow we haven't posted on here since Jan lol that's bad.  


I'm just on a skive from work hope everyone is well.  


Charlotte has started a violent phase and is nipping me, i tried to nip her back but she cried for a second then nipped me back so now i'm just going to try and ignore it lol.


Jxx


----------



## peglet

it's been 9 weeks since my last post!!

girls are thriving, the twins are starting to interact with bubbles, and she is loving it, the smile at her and she melts.  I actually cried last night when bubbles was saying goodnight to the eldest twin, as she smiled so nicely to bubbles......

routine is going 'ok' so far. could do with at  bit more sleep but hey ho..... we reckon they'll probably start sleeping through when they hit solids...

going to say ta-ra the noo, as my bed is calling me...

love to all.
pegs


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Pegs, how you doin hun ? So lovely to read your post. Sounds like bubbles is a proud big sis to these baby sisters. Hope you getting good rest also x x x


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289159.new#new


----------

